# Hilo oficial de Petro (I)



## jam14 (6 Ene 2018)

*Venezuela emite 100 millones de petros*

El presidente venezolano,
Nicolás Maduro , anunció este viernes la emisión de 100 millones de petros , la nueva criptomoneda lanzada por el Gobierno bolivariano.
"Anuncio que he ordenado la emisión de 100 millones de petros, con el sustento legal de la riqueza petrolera venezolano, que he certificado y legalizado", indicó el jefe de Estado durante una alocución desde el Palacio de Miraflores, en Caracas.
El mandatario indicó que el anuncio será publicado en la Gaceta Oficial y precisó que
"cada petro va a tener un valor igual al precio del barril petrolero de la cesta venezolana". El respaldo de estas operaciones serán las reservas de crudo de Venezuela, que figuran como las primeras a escala mundial.

Además de la emisión de criptomonedas, el Gobierno venezolano ha habilitado un registro de usuarios para minar este tipo de divisas en todo el mundo que cuenta con más de 90.000 afiliaciones; 50.000 de ellas ya están activas, refiere
Panorama .

Se tiene previsto que el próximo 14 de enero sea el primer encuentro de los 'mineros' de criptomonedas y que sea presentada el acta de inicio formal del petro para empezar las colocaciones "a través de subastas", detalló el presidente venezolano.
Burlar bloqueo

A finales del año pasado, Venezuela dio un paso sorpresivo al anunciar su entrada al mundo de las monedas digitales para sortear el bloqueo financiero que, según sus autoridades, mantienen países como EE.UU. con el propósito de asfixiar a la economía de la nación petrolera.

Como ejemplo de esas operaciones de tenaza financiera, el ministro de Comunicación de Venezuela, Jorge Rodríguez, nombró el caso de Euroclear, un organismo de compensación y liquidación de valores financieros que mantiene retenidos 1.250 millones de dólares "y que no quieren soltarlos para los alimentos y pago de medicamentos", publicó AVN el mes pasado.

La respuesta del país a esa situación ha sido el petro. Una de las ventajas que ofrece Venezuela, según expertos, es que su criptomoneda tendrá un respaldo real: los ingentes recursos naturales que posee el país, principalmente el petróleo. Esa certeza puede transmitir mayor seguridad a los inversionistas de activos digitales y, por ende, darle acceso a fuentes no convencionales de financiamiento.

La cotización también será diferente a la de otras divisas porque se regirá por el comportamiento de mercancías como el oro, el gas o el petróleo, en vez de la especulación del mercado. Además, el costo de la comisión y transferencia de esas operaciones tiende a ser cero, lo que permite una menor intermediación financiera.

http://www.panorama.com.ve/politicayeconomia/Maduro-He-ordenado-la-emision-de-100-millones-de-Petros--20180105-0064.html


----------



## Gonzalor (6 Ene 2018)

Si el régimen bolivariano de Maduro es la garantía seguro que el Petro será una gran inversión ::
Antes le doy mi dinero a un gitano de la mina para que lo "invierta" por mí.


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2018)

Maduro se piensa que saca un token, le pone el precio que se le canta del nabo y mágicamente ha creado dinero.

Como verán entiende de economía lo mismo que de administración pública eficiente: *cero*.

 

A ver quién es el guapo que entrega dólares de verdad por "petros"


----------



## workforfood (6 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Maduro se piensa que saca un token, le pone el precio que se le canta del nabo y mágicamente ha creado dinero.
> 
> Como verán entiende de economía lo mismo que de administración pública eficiente: *cero*.
> 
> ...




Maduro no ha entendido que las criptomonedas no se sustentan en nada (no hace falta respaldarlas con petróleo), pero sí pueden crear dinero de nada entre miembros del gobierno se tradean la moneda y al poco tiempo tienen un marketcap enorme, la llamada contabilidad bulgara del clapham. El efecto llamada hace el resto y la gente mete fiat sin parar.


----------



## El Promotor (6 Ene 2018)

Se ve venir.

Dentro de seis meses 1 dolar se cambiará por 15.000 Petros.

¿Qué puede salir mal con Maduro y su tropa al mando?


----------



## lanso (6 Ene 2018)

con este tipo de medidas aún podría subir más la inflación en 2018.

El FMI en su informe de octubre 2017 pronostica para el año 2018 una hiperinflación en Venezuela del 2.349% que generará más presión popular contra el gobierno de Maduro

[YOUTUBE]ehvJzUoeCHc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Maduro no ha entendido que las criptomonedas no se sustentan en nada (no hace falta respaldarlas con petróleo), pero sí pueden crear dinero de nada entre miembros del gobierno se tradean la moneda y al poco tiempo tienen un marketcap enorme, la llamada contabilidad bulgara del clapham. El efecto llamada hace el resto y la gente mete fiat sin parar.



Eso es factible (la prensa del régimen dirá que los petro valen chorricientos mil dólares) pero, a lo que aspiraba era a poder *COMPRAR COSAS AFUERA *pagando con petros (o con los dólares de la venta de los petros) y eso no va a ser posible.

También buscarán que sea una via para que los entenados y malandros del régimen pongan sus dólares en algo que puedan mover cuando tengan que irse pero, no les va a servir ni para eso.

Son delirios de un grupo de delirantes que, cada día, tratan de improvisar un chiste nuevo para seguir robando aferrados a sus asientos.

Son el hazmerreir del mundo civilizado. Pobre país.


----------



## sikBCN (6 Ene 2018)

Maduro el subnormal destruyendo un pais rico como VENEZUELA, como se puede ser tan subnormal


----------



## Blackmoon (6 Ene 2018)

El marxismo bolivariano no funciona??? Qué raro... No me lo esperaba!!


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ene 2018)

"Asignados" de la Revolución Francesa.







"Asignados" de la Revolución Francesa. - Buscar con Google

Repitiendo fraudes de hace siglos.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2018)

[youtube]-UFmSwNT7z4[/youtube]


----------



## fayser (6 Ene 2018)

Me troncho... Decir que tiene respaldo real cuando Maduro puede decidir mañana que un barril pasa a valer 1000 petros.

Y habrá gente que pique y todo.

Enviado desde patatalk.


----------



## loquesubebaja (6 Ene 2018)

AYN RANDiano2 dijo:


> "Asignados" de la Revolución Francesa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo ha sido clavado. El petro no tiene como referencia a una criptomoneda sino al asignado francés...y tendrá la misma evolución.


----------



## ingresos pasivos (6 Ene 2018)

.... pero entonces , para que los minan ?

Me explico: 

->o la cripto tiene una dificultad intrinseca y se mina distribuidamente (Bitcoin) , lo cual evita la emision indiscriminada , y por ello le confiere el valor.

->O la cripto tiene un valor asignado, un numero a priori fijo de unidades ,y se emiten instantaneamente . (Ripple) 

Pero minar algo (con un costo creciente de electricidad ) ,que despues va a tener un valor implicito es doblemente absurdo.

Todo tiene una explicacion muy sencilla. Estos bufones hay descargado el CryptoCurrency Starter Kit que te permite crear tu propia moneda en una tarde. De hecho se hizo aqui en burbuja -con los burbucoins - casi por hacer la gracia. Pero el modelo elegido es el erroneo. Todo lo que este basado en un blockchain/proofof work/dificultad , -un clon del bitcoin - implica consumos crecientes de energia para conseguirlos.

No tiene sentido alguno respaldarlos con nada. Dado que les va a costar doblemente .

Pero vamos ,que hablamos de unos genios de la economia que creen que la crisis que padecen no es por imprimir dinero como idiotas , sino que es porque los 'actores internacionales' se llevan los billetes (en camiones) a Colombia.

Con gente asi , uno solo puede reclinarse el sillon ,dar un sorbito de brandy, y regocijarse con la hostia tremendamente hilarante que se van a dar.


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2018)




----------



## jam14 (6 Ene 2018)

Hileman, sin embargo, cree que el petro es viable: "Si se arma adecuadamente, es algo que puede funcionar e incluso solucionar algunos de los problemas de Venezuela , como darle una moneda fiable".

Para el investigador de Cambridge, el Estado debe priorizar la "honestidad y transparencia" para sacar adelante un proyecto como este.
"¿Dónde se guardarán estos activos (el petróleo, el gas, el oro y los diamantes)? ¿Quién los custodiará? ¿Estarán en Nueva York? ¿En Londres?".

En su opinión, Venezuela debería designar un custodio independiente que garantice que, en caso de impago, estas materias primas lleguen a manos de los acreedores .
"Es un término medio, considerando la situación actual de Venezuela. Parece ser un paso en la dirección correcta porque su moneda está en caída libre por la inflación y una política monetaria deficiente".

Ventajas:

Contar con una criptomoneda aportaría ciertos beneficios.
"Tener una criptomoneda no es ninguna cosa especial. Tal vez lo único especial que tenga es que puede ayudar a burlar de alguna manera el bloqueo económico de Estados Unidos ", admite Palau.

Entre las sanciones impuestas por el gobierno de Donald Trump se incluye la prohibición de realizar transacciones con títulos de deuda y acciones emitidos por el gobierno sudamericano y su compañía petrolera estatal (PDVSA).

Esta empresa es la principal fuente de ingresos del Estado, por lo que superar estar restricciones se encontraría entre sus prioridades.

Ambos expertos creen que el petro podría ayudar a conseguir este objetivo, siempre que los socios de Venezuela accedan a utilizarla.
Otra ventaja es que este nuevo mecanismo podría atraer nuevos inversores internacionales entre los entusiastas de las criptomonedas en un momento en que la credibilidad del país está bajo mínimos.

"Ha habido mucho entusiasmo por las criptomonedas en los últimos meses en particular y esta es una forma de capitalizarlo", asegura Hileman, que cree que al gobierno también le puede interesar que el petro circule dentro de sus fronteras.

"Creo que esto está diseñado también para atraer al público nacional , cuyo interés en el bitcoin y otras criptomonedas ha crecido mucho... Tal vez si algunos venezolanos se enteran de que el país sacará pronto su propia criptomoneda, dejarán de usar el bitcoin", explica.

Por último, Palau apunta que el petro podría ser "una manera disimulada de hacer default en los mercados normales ", como los bonos soberanos, pero dejando a la vez la entrada abierta a "inversores nuevos que crean que no les harán un default".


¿Cuán viable es que el petro, la criptomoneda de Venezuela, sirva para aliviar la crisis en el país? - BBC Mundo


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (6 Ene 2018)

> Venezuela debería designar un custodio independiente que garantice que, en caso de impago, estas materias primas lleguen a manos de los acreedores



Economía: HISTORIA ECONÓMICA DE LA HIPERINFLACIÓN: "ASIGNADOS" de Revolución Francesa, precedente del "PETRO" Venezuela de Maduro


----------



## Javiser (6 Ene 2018)

Mañana mismo invierto todos mis ahorros en ese chollo . Me voy a forrar, mindunguis


----------



## jam14 (6 Ene 2018)

Javiser dijo:


> Mañana mismo invierto todos mis ahorros en ese chollo . Me voy a forrar, mindunguis



Sin embargo, deberíamos tener en cuenta, que muy probablemente este petro tenga el apoyo de china, puesto que es su principal acreedor. ienso:


----------



## asebuche (6 Ene 2018)

............


----------



## Pirro (6 Ene 2018)

Pues yo compraria uno, por tenerlo a modo de filatelia digital.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Ene 2018)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Lo ha sido clavado. El petro no tiene como referencia a una criptomoneda sino al asignado francés...y tendrá la misma evolución.



No creo yo que dure tanto... :XX:


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2018)

*

El próximo domingo, 14 de enero, primer encuentro nacional de mineros 
de criptomonedas. Hay 50. 918 mineros activos registrados en Venezuela.*


----------



## ingresos pasivos (6 Ene 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Sin embargo, deberíamos tener en cuenta, que muy probablemente este petro tenga el apoyo de china, puesto que es su principal acreedor. ienso:



Claro . Y china que ha prestado dolares, euros y yuanes , ,va a permitir que se le devuelva la deuda en petros.

naturalmente. 

Por eso son tan ricos los chinos ,por que son gilipollas. no?


----------



## ImNoOne (6 Ene 2018)

Venezuela, esa nación que en 2006 producía juegos para la Genesis.


----------



## propileos (6 Ene 2018)

El gobierno robolucionario de Nicolás anunció hace unos días la creación de El Petro, una criptomoneda respaldada en las reservas de oro, petróleo, gas y diamante del país, con la que aspiran salir de la nefasta crisis económica en la que sumieron a Venezuela.

Pero lejos de ser una gran noticia, acomodada con la promesa de una recuperación económica, “El Petro” o Petrocoin, es sólo una cortina de humo para lo que se esconde detrás de esta moneda virtual.

El chavismo, famoso por su corrupción, en realidad estaría creando una narcomoneda para lavar el dinero de sus funcionarios y empresas, y evitar así las sanciones internacionales que varios países del mundo han impuesto sobre ellos.

Las criptomonedas se han convertido en una herramienta de lavado de dinero, juegos de azar en línea, evasión de impuestos, entre otros, y son vistas como un sector sombrío, en su mayoría no regulado.

El informe anual de la Administración para el Control de Drogas (DEA) confirmó tener evidencia de que Bitcoin es utilizado para el lavado de dinero en comercios relacionado con narcóticos, de acuerdo a la Evaluación Nacional de Amenazas de Drogas 2017.


El gran cabecilla de este cartel es Diosdado Cabello, quien junto a varios militares del Alto Rango de la FANB, trafican droga desde Venezuela hacia Europa y EE.UU.; esta gran trama de narcotráfico sería la razón principal por la cual el país está siendo aislada del mundo.

El Petro, aparentemente legal y ahora regulada por una superintendencia especial, será una narcomoneda con sello socialista que se propone competir en el mundo contra el Bitcoin y otras monedas virtuales famosas.

Se sabe que el “Zar de la Cripta” y ministro de Ciencia y Tecnología, Hugbel Roa, habría creado ya una plataforma para “el Petro” o Petrocoin, a través de una empresa propiedad de Roa y otros altos jerarcas del PSUV, llamada Petro Energy Brockers (PEB), a través de la cual tendrán el control de las transacciones y cobro de comisión por transacciones provenientes del narcotráfico.



El Petro | La NarcoMoneda del Chavismo | Los Benjamins


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (6 Ene 2018)

Un simio haciendo cosas de simio. ¿Qué puede salir mal?







Los mugremitas de potemo$ ya han anunciado que España se saldra del malvado euro y adoptará los petrosimios bolivarianos.







...y esta de propina;


----------



## propileos (6 Ene 2018)

¡LAS BOLIPREPAGOS! Conoce la red de prostitución VIP chavista.









¡LAS BOLIPREPAGOS! Conoce la red de prostitución VIP chavista | Los Benjamins


----------



## jam14 (6 Ene 2018)

ingresos pasivos dijo:


> Claro . Y china que ha prestado dolares, euros y yuanes , ,va a permitir que se le devuelva la deuda en petros.
> 
> naturalmente.
> 
> Por eso son tan ricos los chinos ,por que son gilipollas. no?




China no busca petros, naturalmente... Lo que quiere es petróleo, hamijo. :rolleye:


----------



## ingresos pasivos (6 Ene 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> China no busca petros, naturalmente... Lo que quiere es petróleo, hamijo. :rolleye:



a China le deben ya la produccion de petroleo de los proximos 5 años.

Ademas, tu crees que algun poseedor de Petro va a ver alguna vez su barril de petroleo ? Los precios (al cambio )los va a fijar Maduro , osea que imaginate el percal.

Esto del petro es otro delirio absurdo del Maduro y su cohorte de mentes prodigiosas ,para acabar de arruinar la maltrecha produccion electrica en venezuela.

Como los petro no tienen contabilidad alguna , es una forma que tiene Maduro y sus secuaces para intentar robar los ultimos 100.000.000 de barriles, embolsandose -ellos creen- el cambio en US$ o Bitcoins de forma totalmente anonima.


Ardo en deseos de ver la primera subasta /ICO.


----------



## propileos (6 Ene 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> China no busca petros, naturalmente... Lo que quiere es petróleo, hamijo. :rolleye:



Bueno petrochina lo que hace es cargar el petroleo en Venezuela y llevarlo a California, China no actua como consumidor sino como intermediario.


----------



## acitisuJ (6 Ene 2018)

Yo no aceptaría pagos en petros ni borracho.


----------



## Nico (6 Ene 2018)

Bueno, al menos *Mazuste* parece que va a invertir sus ahorros en esta maravilla !


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2018)

Nicolás Maduro:*
No se pongan nerviosos, estamos entrando en la verdadera Petrolización
de nuestro País...! Colocando las Riquezas Naturales no renovables para
el servicio de los Venezolanos CON VALOR ABSOLUTO...!* :fiufiu:


----------



## kasper98 (6 Ene 2018)

Pobre maduro los ciberdelinquentes le van a birlar los petros

Enviado desde mi SM-J320FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mazuste (6 Ene 2018)

*¿Cuánto costará la primera emisión de la Petromoneda?*

La primera emisión de 100 millones de la criptomoneda Petro,
equivale a una suma de 5.700 millones de dólares que será
destinada a la atención social a todos los venezolanos.








...tras la orden del presidente Nicolás Maduro, de autorizar la primera emisión del Petro,
un total de 30 criptomonedas del mundo elevaron su valor. Detalló que en el caso de la 
criptomoneda Bitcoin, “en el tiempo que duró la intervención del presidente alrededor 
del Petro, subió casi 2.000 dólares”. “Los mercados de criptomonedas y criptoactivos
están recibiendo con muchísimo optimismo esta emisión”, expresó al recordar que el 
Petro, es el único mecanismo respaldado por las riquezas petroleras de un país, y que 
próximamente será respaldado por las reservas certificadas de diamante y oro de la nación.
https://www.conelmazodando.com.ve/enterese-cuanto-costara-la-primera-emision-de-la-petromoneda-jorge-rodriguez/


----------



## Nico (7 Ene 2018)

:ouch: :: :XX:ehhh:no: :: : inocho:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien sabe si Deputis y pueblochaveta ya han invertido todo su capital en petros, para apoyar la Hambrevolución y hacerse miyonarios? :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2018)

*¿Es, acaso, una pregunta impertinente? :rolleye:

Quien calla ¿otorga? o ¿simplemente se come los huevos?* )


----------



## warren34 (7 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *¿Es, acaso, una pregunta impertinente? :rolleye:
> 
> Quien calla ¿otorga? o ¿simplemente se come los huevos?* )



Pues compra Petros con tu dinero si tan buenos son.


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2018)




----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (7 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *¿Cuánto costará la primera emisión de la Petromoneda?*
> 
> La primera emisión de 100 millones de la criptomoneda Petro,
> equivale a una suma de 5.700 millones de dólares que será
> ...



No entiendo la noticia. Si "emiten" los petros, ¿eso quiere decir que no se minan? Si emiten el dinero es lo mismo que si emitieran moneda, por ejemplo imprimiendo bolívares (medida que ya han empleado, con notable éxito. El bolívar no vale nada). ¿Qué les hace suponer que no va a suceder lo mismo con el petro? :


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2018)

*Se pueden pedir peras al horno...Después de haberlas metido.
Si se las pide al Olmo, es un problema de miopia...* ¡¡fijo!! 8:


----------



## ingresos pasivos (7 Ene 2018)

vamos, que en resumen , Maduro y sus secuaces estan robando el valor de 100.000.000 de petroloe (5000.000.000 US$) al pueblo venezolano. Asi , por la cara. 

Porque los "petros" ya se los agenciaran ellos y los canjearan por bitcoins, dolares o dinero de verdad. 

y el pufo de responder con petroleo a cada petro .. .le corresponde al pueblo .


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2018)

Rodríguez: *
El Petro combatirá la especulación financiera en Venezuela*

[youtube]n7JB7JoQPgg[/youtube]


----------



## Giordano Bruno (7 Ene 2018)

Que gran futuro tiene Venezuela..........es como la tormenta perfecta,se les ha juntado todo


----------



## Astur147 (7 Ene 2018)

> En base a la información que acaba de ser ofrecida, el Petro sería un instrumento cuya emisión será centralizada, y que aparentemente no usará el blockchain. Por lo tanto no sería una criptomoneda, ni un criptoactivo, sino más bien un activo electrónico





> Una característica que aparentemente si compartiría el Petro con las criptomonedas sería el uso de un Token. Sin embargo, el mismo estaría pre-minado y totalmente controlado por el estado. Las transacciones se realizarían a través de "casas de cambio virtuales"



Twitter

Nada nuevo bajo el sol. Compren , compren ::::


----------



## ingresos pasivos (7 Ene 2018)

Astur147 dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Nada nuevo bajo el sol. Compren , compren ::::



Esencialmente son bonos de deuda digitales. Con la solida garantia de la palabra de Maduro.

y donde dice que se pueden adquirir ?


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (7 Ene 2018)

Rogelios, put your money where your mouth is. Quiero ver pruebas de que estáis comprando petros.


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2018)

*Sobre uso del Petro y criptomonedas en el sector cultural*

[youtube]kB7jplB0lTk[/youtube]


----------



## matias331 (7 Ene 2018)

je, je...hartos planes para gastar lo que recauden con la venta de petros.........van a vender harto, je,je..........


----------



## el segador (7 Ene 2018)

creo que monedero ya ha invertido su patrimonio en petros


----------



## mazuste (7 Ene 2018)

*Qué es el Petro, dónde comprarlo y venderlo. ¿Qué hacer para invertir?*

[youtube]EkjH0_ZwnUM[/youtube]


----------



## nestortrader19 (8 Ene 2018)

Los recursos naturales que posee el país, se los dieron en concepciones a empresas extranjeras para que los explotaran en el ASQUEROSO arco minero que nos dejara llenos de enfermedades, sin recursos naturales y sin servicios públicos. que asco de gobierno. pueden tragarse sus asqueroso PETRO creo que solo a la gente con carnet de la patria sera obligados como borregos a comprar esta asquerosa moneda, Y EL RESPALDO SERA PARA LLENARSE LOS DEL GOBIERNO


----------



## Nico (8 Ene 2018)

Es tal el grado de improvisación y delirio en el que están que un proyecto que si lo presenta un loco, lo meterían a un asilo, tiene el beneplácito del "gobierno" de un país.

Básicamente están tomando riqueza nacional (petróleo y electricidad) y la están regalando a particulares (mineros) y, por otro lado, suponen que preminar 100 millones de petros los convierte automáticamente en "dólares de verdad" (que es lo que necesitan en realidad).

Es una locura, sobre otra, envuelta en locura y con lazo de locura... pero en ese país de la fantasía en que se ha convertido Venezuela, hasta forma parte de la política oficial.

Quemarán recursos como locos que necesitan para dar de comer a la gente... están acelerando rumbo al abismo.


----------



## ingresos pasivos (8 Ene 2018)

es realmente delirante.

Alguien en Venezuela ,tiene una empanada mental con respecto a las cryptomonedas... que lo van a flipar.

1->La moneda es minable,con un protocolo conocido/limitado (?) . Entonces todo dios va a gastar electricidad subvencionada para generarlos. 
1.1 -> A donde van dichos petros? a los mineros? Menudo negocio para venezuela! 
1.2 ->Los petros son para el gobierno ? Pues los va a minar su puta madre , pudiendo minar cryptos de verdad.

2->La moneda no es minable(a.k.a ripple )? Entonces no difiere en nada de los patacones o los bonos del niño jesus. Son pagares digitales emitidos por Maduro. total na. Como tal , nada evita que el Maburro siga emitiendo pagares -cobrandose hoy - , la riqueza futura de los venezolanos. 


...pero....


3 Exactamente que esperan (en sus delirios ) conseguir con los petros ?:

3.1 Venderlos en los exchanges a cambio de USD .Para eso no necesitan tanto lio .Podrian vender el petroleo.En contra de lo que dice la propaganda del narcoregimen , no tienen embargo comercial alguno , y venden todo el petroleo que quieran en la divisa que quieran .De hecho venden petroleo incluso a USA. No necesitan montar el tinglao del Petro para nada.

Ademas, la venta/ICO en exchanges ( a ver quien es el guapo que lo acepta en uno ) seria hilarante. No venderian ni 10. Como mucho , alcanzaria la paridad con cualquier otra shitcoin. 

3.2 Que la comunidad internacional (i.e. China) acepte "Petros" como pago por mercancias, comidas, medicinas y tal. Ya. Las carcajadas de los Chinos se van a oir hasta en Caronte.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Ene 2018)

Pobre hombre....


----------



## mazuste (8 Ene 2018)

*Hoy es un buen día, como otro cualquiera para escuchar los ladridos de la red.
También, para conocer sobre lo que se callan y sus porqués.*.. 8:


----------



## aris (8 Ene 2018)

Desde que Maduro ganó las últimas elecciones presidenciales no hacen más que secuenciar todo tipo de ocurrencias económicas. El gobierno venezolano ya no habla de los 14 motores de la economía, tampoco se habla de la agricultura urbana, tampoco se habla de la OPEP que iba a subir el petróleo a 100 dólares, no se habla de cómo eliminar el billete de 100 iba a resolver el problema de la inflación...

Ahora toca hablar del petro y dentro de un mes no se hablará nada del tema porque habrá fracasado y Maduro estará implementando otra medida fracasada desde su inicio.

El día que Maduro anuncie que han conseguido clonar a "Ubre Blanca" podéis dar por finiquitada la economía del país.


----------



## mazuste (8 Ene 2018)

*
Al menos, el chavismo le echa imaginación y pelotas a su proyecto.

Porque los hay muy ladradores al socaire del rambo norteño que
llevan casi veinte años con la misma ocurrencia: colapso y ruina,
Se va a caer... :XX: Pero el cerebro de tanto pijo inutil con ínfulas l*


----------



## ingresos pasivos (8 Ene 2018)

nosoyburbujón dijo:


> hombre, yo supongo que los petros no los regalan. Los cobran en "dólares de verdad", así, que sí, consiguen dólares de verdad.



y estooooooooooooooo....

como y a quien piensan venderlos a cambio de los satanicos Dolares US$?

en un Exchange de Cryptos? JUAS JUAS JUAS 
envias los dolares por correo ? JHO J JO OJ J O JOJOO
A cambio de Bitcoins ? JE JE JIII JUAS JUAS ...

Esta ocurrencia viene de los mismos genios que explican la hiperinflacion por "colombianos robando el papel moneda".


----------



## mazuste (8 Ene 2018)

*
¡¡Vaya!! Pues parece que se están empezando a poner nerviosos..*.


----------



## chiustbarg (8 Ene 2018)

Realmente alguien sería tan tonto como para invertir en una criptomoneda de un dictador que ha llevado abajo a uno de los países mas ricos en petroleo? es insólito!!!


----------



## ingresos pasivos (8 Ene 2018)

es importante recordar que el narcodictador ha dicho -casi textualmente- 

_"Inicialmente se prevee una emision de 100.000.000 petros."_

Inicialmente 
Inicialmente 
Inicialmente 
Inicialmente 
Inicialmente

los van a emitir como si fuesen rosquillas. El valor va a tender a cero.

Habria que estar loco para imprimir en Petros. 

por otra parte , si alguna entidad permite futuros/ponerse en cortos en Petros... soy todo oidos.


----------



## mazuste (8 Ene 2018)

Ahorrar con criptomoneda:*
Ventaja que tendrá todo venezolano invirtiendo en el Petro
*
“Estamos llamando a toda la población a que toque la tecnología adquiriendo
cualquier criptomoneda, le pedimos que compre bitcoins, estamos hablando 
del venezolano de a pie”, dijo el funcionario en declaración a medios.







En ese sentido, propuso a los venezolanos visitar la página web localbitcoin.com 
para familiarizarse con esta tecnología, ya que en la misma se pueden obtener las
denominadas wallets, es decir, billeteras digitales con las que se le puede hacer
seguimiento en tiempo real a quienes compran y venden bitcoins en Venezuela.

“Usted hace una oferta, sigue los pasos e inmediatamente se hace poseedor de las
primeras criptomonedas. Esto permite que hoy mismo a las 12 de la noche vendas
tus criptomonedas de nuevo y obtengas bolívares, euros o dólares”,
noticiaaldia


----------



## Nico (8 Ene 2018)

Veamos...

Un país normal si necesita dinero *puede imprimirlo* (no expliquemos aqui el mecanismo de bono o deuda que genera para hacerlo fácil).

Si es una suma razonable puede generar algo de inflación pero suele estimular la economía y, si es una suma loca, causa daño.

==> *Venezuela* ha impreso tanto dinero que tiene *HIPERINFLACION !! *(más de 2500% anual y se va al 4000% anual). ::

Lo siguiente que puede hacer un país es *EMITIR UN BONO*. Lo coloca en el mercado y le dan dinero... tienen que pagarlo en el futuro.

==> *Venezuela* ha vendido tantos bonos que *YA NO LOS PUEDE PAGAR* y está en default ! ::

Lo siguiente que puede hacer un país cuando ya ni bonos puede colocar en el mercado, es buscar "*naciones amigas" que le presten dinero* de modo directo... como haría un "amigo".

==> *Venezuela* ya exprimió hasta a fondo *a Rusia y China* y no le dan más dinero !! ::

Lo que sigue es... *inventarse una criptomoneda !!* 

===

*PD =* Este es un delirio que demuestra la ignorancia económica de estos tipos improvisados que han HUNDIDO un país de riqueza cuasi-infinita y ya sólo tienen la magia como esperanza.

No tienen NI IDEA de lo que están haciendo.

Por caso:

1) Si van a garantizar el precio del *petro = un barril*, tienen que aclarar en QUE DOLAR lo cotizarán... en el dólar "mágico" de *13.000 bolivares* o en el "dolartoday" de *150.000 ?*

Porque, si lo van a vender a 13.000 bolivares y le van a dar un barril de petróleo al que tenga un petro es lo mismo que *REGALAR EL PETROLEO !!* ::

2) Suponiendo que el precio fuera a "dolartoday"... entonces los mineros, con electricidad gratis minarían petros y les darían "barriles de petroleo". Para eso que *REGALE LOS BARRILES DE PETROLEO !!* ::

3) Supongamos que *el único que puede minar es el Estado*... para eso hubiera hecho un bono convertible a barriles de petróleo y *no necesitaba una "cripto".* :8:

===

La realidad es que le han vendido la fantasía a Maduro que el petro valdrá chorricientos dólares y que han encontrado el modo mágico de "minar" cripto monedas y revalorizarlas a 20.000 dólares cada una.

Ya van a aprender la lección. :fiufiu:

Van de fracaso y hazmerreir en fracaso y hazmerreir... este es sólo el último de ellos.


----------



## mazuste (8 Ene 2018)

*Algo bueno debe tener el Petro cuando DólarTudey, adefesio USAno
para hambrear a Venezuela, hace público el pánico que le tiene a esta
nueva moneda virtual venezolana. Si no fuera trágica esta reacción,
sería cómica..*. )


----------



## mazuste (8 Ene 2018)




----------



## ingresos pasivos (8 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Ahorrar con criptomoneda:*
> Ventaja que tendrá todo venezolano invirtiendo en el Petro
> *
> “Estamos llamando a toda la población a que toque la tecnología adquiriendo
> ...



Sin conscientes los genios que han escrito esto...que la comisión para transferir CUALQUIER cantidad de Bitcoin son -al cambio real- 3000000 bolívares? 20 USD? -el salario de muchos meses?


----------



## albertoss (9 Ene 2018)

Lo dije antes y lo repito ahora, el que invierta en esto siendo apodero por el mandatario Nicolás Maduro, realmente es una escoria.


----------



## Nico (9 Ene 2018)

Es tal el grado de desquicio, dislate y caos de Venezuela que mucha gente que no lo sigue de cerca ignora la situación.

Un ejemplo para que entienda el grado y profundidad del desastre.

Como el Gobierno está QUEBRADO está raspando el fondo de cada lata que encuentra al costado del camino. Una de sus "brillantes" medidas fue habilitar la explotación de ORO del modo en que se quiera.

Miles de personas, dotadas de los medios MAS CONTAMINANTES (mercurio y ácidos varios) pueden explotar (destrozar es la palabra) la zona del "arco minero".

Destruir la naturaleza y contaminar por décadas el patrimonio del país poco importa, el régimen necesita dinero YA.

Como pagan el oro al "cambio del gobierno" (nos 13.000 bolívares el dólar) los mineros entregan una pequeña parte al gobierno y el resto, vía contrabando, va a parar a Aruba o Curazao desde donde se exporta en "dólares de verdad" (unos 140.000 bolivares por dólar).

De este modo los "mineros", pierden la parte que le entregan al gobierno (más o menos 1/3) y ganan con lo que contrabandean a las islas.

Venezuela pone EL ORO y EL MEDIO AMBIENTE y las mafias hacen el negocio para si.

En el último año Venezuela recibió (o exportó) unos 1400 millones de dólares en oro y *Aruba y Curazao unos 2400 millones* (al menos lo que se calcula, puede ser mucho más). 

Este caos delirante es el *chavismo-narco-bananero-monedero-maduro-style*.


----------



## Nico (9 Ene 2018)

El cierre de los últimos negocios abiertos y el saqueo masivo de camiones serán lo que marque los próximos días.

Los tiranos pueden matar a los opositores políticos con balas pero, no alcanzan las balas para frenar un pueblo hambriento.

Las señales del final están por todos lados. El caos está al llegar. Las masas saldrán a la calle e incendiarán todo. Faltan días para eso.

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## mazuste (9 Ene 2018)




----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Ene 2018)

Purs vsyavunitiles como narco estado..
Escobar podria haber pagado toda la deuda de colombia..no son ni competentes en eso


----------



## ingresos pasivos (9 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


>



Entonces si no es minable , es simplemente otra emisión de deuda, esta vez con la garantía de Maduro.y además se los van a ajudicar los narcos/gobierno en la subasta a precio de risa entre ellos

Ni con un palo.

aún queda por ver , a que ha venido entonces tanto interés por los cryptomineros , habiéndoseles hecho inscribir en registro de criptomineros bolivarianos ese.

Aunque también me lo estoy viendo.
Pobre gente.


----------



## mazuste (9 Ene 2018)

*
Bien, bien... parece claro que el asunto "Petro" está tocando la fibra
neurótica de la canalla pesebrera. ¡¡Buena señal!! *ehhh

Esta imagen de los dolientes explica como se retuercen de espasmos
cuando, con la boca grande, proclaman que ese cripto no vale pa'nada...
:XX::XX:


----------



## aris (9 Ene 2018)

lo que resulta curioso es que digan que el petro tiene un respaldo garantizado por el petróleo, cuando en realidad ese mismo petróleo ya le pertenece a los chinos y a los rusos. Además, teniendo en cuenta que la producción se va reduciendo mes a mes, ya me dirán que respaldo es ese.


----------



## Nico (9 Ene 2018)

Jo jo jo !!! :XX::XX:

Le habían vendido a Maduro que "cualquier podría minar" y se "haría rico".

Luego que vieron que era imposible, ahora salen conque el petro es "preminado" y "por subasta" (ICO).

Si lo cotizan a *"dolar chavista"* (13.000 x dolar) la pérdida será brutal (lo comprarán a $ 13.000 x dólar y lo podrán reclamar en PETROLEO que se cobra en DOLARES DE VERDAD -150.000 bolivares x dólar-)

Si lo vende por *"dólares de verdad"* (150.000 bolivares) los únicos que podrán comprarlo serán los contrabandistas, los narcos y los chavistas del gobierno. 

El pueblo pone el petróleo y ellos se llevan la ganancia. 

===

El tarado que le confie a Maduro un centavo que no se queje. :rolleye:

===

Y, lo que le vendieron a Maduro era la idea de que el Petro tendría tal demanda que se "revalorizaría" hasta los chorricientos mil dólares y crearía riqueza infinita, masiva y automática para la robolución.

Menudo chasco. :XX::XX:

===

De hazmerreir en hazmerreir hasta la implosión final (y cada vez más próxima).

TIC TAC TIC TAC

---------- Post added 09-ene-2018 at 11:59 ----------

*PETRO:*

*Emisión*: CENTRALIZADA ::
*Minería*: PREMINADA ::
*Blockchain*: CERRADA Y PRIVADA (estatal) ::
*Organismo de Control*: MADURO y ESTADO ROBOLUCIONARIO DE VENEZUELA. ::
*Exchanges*: VENEZOLANOS BAJO CONTROL DEL GOBIERNO ::

_¿ Hacían falta tantas alforjas para un viaje tan corto ?_ :XX::XX:


----------



## mazuste (9 Ene 2018)

*Bienaventurados los torpes, porque de ellos será el conocimiento...
Con paciencia y cuando aprendan, que va para largo, por supuesto...*)

El Petro no será minable, al menos en su primera emisión y será asignado
por un mecanismo similar a subastas... Sigan retozando... )

[youtube]lNBCwcKBuSw[/youtube]


----------



## erwin0390 (9 Ene 2018)

¿Reservas de Petróleo? eso me sorprende por que según ya su fuente petrolera no es como hace años sino que ha ido escaseando por la mala administración, no quisiera ser negativo pero no se que esperar sobre esto, considerando la complejidad de utilizar y manejar monedas digitales.


----------



## ingresos pasivos (9 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> )
> 
> [youtube]lNBCwcKBuSw[/youtube]



_"funcionamiento del petro no solo en venezuela *sino en cualquier parte del mundo*"_

pero estos anormales van en serio ?

van -acaso- a poner petros en los exchanges a cambiarlos por Bitcoins o otras cryptos?


----------



## mazuste (9 Ene 2018)

"Jugada Crítica" 
*sobre el Petro, 8 enero 2018*

[youtube]60ykOhaiiGc[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (9 Ene 2018)

*
Empresa portuguesa podría desarrollar software del Petro
*






http://dlvr.it/Q9YTdL


----------



## Nico (9 Ene 2018)

erwin0390 dijo:


> ¿Reservas de Petróleo? eso me sorprende por que según ya su fuente petrolera no es como hace años sino que ha ido escaseando por la mala administración, no quisiera ser negativo pero no se que esperar sobre esto, considerando la complejidad de utilizar y manejar monedas digitales.



Aquí tienes la realidad de la producción de petróleo de Venezuela. 







OPEP: Producción de crudo en... - Economía | EL UNIVERSAL

::

===

Esto es muy bonito:

1) *No tienen* el software (parece que se lo quieren contratar a los portugueses) ::

2) *No tienen* los equipos para minar ni para mantener la blockchain.

3) *No tienen* el "white paper".

4) *No tienen* los exchanges.

5) Van a *consumir electricidad* (que no les sobra)


Ah!... pero ya tienen la *propaganda* que es de lo que vive el régimen mientras el pueblo se hambrea y sufre. 

---------- Post added 10-ene-2018 at 01:22 ----------




mazuste dijo:


> "Jugada Crítica"
> *sobre el Petro, 8 enero 2018*
> 
> [youtube]60ykOhaiiGc[/youtube]



===

Estoy escuchando este delirio.

Mi vida... almita de Dios 

"Le hemos propuesto a Maduro que le demos 1 petro a cada venezolano" :XX:

Al otro día los venezolanos venderán sus petros para hacerse con bolívares de verdad y poder comprar COMIDA y el petro pasará a valer 0.0001 dólar.

Eso, o Venezuela tendrá que sacar 2000 millones de dólares para defender el precio.

Los escuchas (los entrevistados empiezan luego del minuto 20) y te das cuenta que tienen hadas en la cabeza.

No se dan cuenta que están creando un "dólar de verdad" y, para eso, bastaba con abrir el mercado de cambios.

Están muertos y no lo saben... pero en medio hacen el ridículo como beduinos.

En todos sus sueños se "imaginan" que el petro es el bitcoin y no son capaces de ver las diferencias entre uno y otro.

Terrible. El que quiera tirar a la basura 30 minutos de su vida, vean la entrevista (del minuto 20 en adelante) y ríanse un rato.


----------



## chavisto (10 Ene 2018)

*la cara que van a poner los mongolos cuando vean que el Petro
se vende como pan caliente, sube como la espuma y no compraron ni uno.*


----------



## mazuste (10 Ene 2018)

*
¿Ladran los perros, Sancho? ¿Se están poniendo nerviosos?* :Aplauso:


[youtube]jma8DYKQ-Uk[/youtube]


----------



## aris (10 Ene 2018)

Lo siento por los venezolanos, pero habéis entrado en la dinámica cubana de las ocurrencias milagrosas; en 2017 ha habido dos entre muchas que han destacado, vender petróleo en yuanes y el petro; en 2016 fue la agricultura urbana; en 2018 vendrán muchas más.


----------



## Hannibal (10 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *Se pueden pedir peras al horno...Después de haberlas metido.
> Si se las pide al Olmo, es un problema de miopia...* ¡¡fijo!! 8:



'Habilidades de compra-venta". Jojojo un bolivariano llamando a la especulación pura y dura, ya lo he visto todo en este mundo.

Y eso por no hablar de la "excelente" redacción gramatical. Me consuela saber que no somos los únicos que tenemos unos cms que dan pena :abajo:


----------



## mazuste (10 Ene 2018)




----------



## stuka! (10 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


>



Pero esto que es ?

quieren convencer a los propios venezolanos que se dejen los ultimos ahorros en esa gilipollez? 

O de verdad esperan que el restomundo les compre los petros esos?

en tal caso ...

se sabe -siquiera- como y donde se pueden adquirir?


----------



## mazuste (10 Ene 2018)

*
Será o no será, pero el "asunto" si que duele en tripas apátridas
*


----------



## Nico (10 Ene 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *la cara que van a poner los mongolos cuando vean que el Petro
> se vende como pan caliente, sube como la espuma y no compraron ni uno.*



Voy a quotear esto para el jolgorio porque ya han empezado a borrar los post que ponen (verdad *Mazu* ? :rolleye.

Según el delirio el petro sale al valor de "un barril de petróleo" lo que es, más o menos y al día de hoy, unos *U$S 50*.

Si el gobierno lo vende al "dólar Maduro" de *15.000 bolivares*, el precio de petro estaría en *750.000 bolívares* (un sueldo básico).

Pero, como lo que quieren es que sean "dólares" para poder importar cosas, tendrá que usar el *"dólar de verdad"* (el de dolartoday) que ronda los *150.000 bolivares por dólar* y entonces un petro tendría que rondar los *7.5 millones de bolívares*.

A su vez, todo depende de:

a) Si lo reciben en los *exchanges internacionales* y los cambian por otra cosa (sean dólares o bitcoins)

b) Si los reciben en los *exchanges de VENEZUELA* y allí te dan "bolívares".

===

Si la cotización es la de "verdad" (7.5 millones) salvo los ricos y los narcos que están tratando de sacar su dinero afuera, nadie podrá comprarlo.

Si la cotización es la "madurista" (750.000 bolivares) la gente lo comprará para tratar de venderlo afuera con descuento y tratar de obtener dinero de verdad o sacar ahorros afuera.

===

Pero, INTERNACIONALMENTE nadie querrá "petros" si no puede conseguir los *U$S 50* de su valor.

Para qué quiere alguien Petros ?, para que le den 750.000 bolivares en Venezuela ?

===

Y ese es el gran problema... en cualquiera de las versiones el petro valdrá MENOS de U$S 50 (puede que poco o mucho) y, en vez de CONSEGUIR DIVISAS (que es lo que quieren) en realidad GASTARAN DINERO que no tienen !!

a) Gastarán dinero *en EQUIPOS* de minería
b) Gastarán dinero *PAGANDO a los mineros* (sean independientes o empleados públicos.
c) Gastarán dinero *en ELECTRICIDAD* (que les que da poca)

d) Gastarán dinero tratando de *SOSTENER EL VALOR DE PETRO !!* (para que no se hunda).

Es decir... en vez de sacar U$S 50 vendiendo un barril de petróleo, terminarán *PERDIENDO el 50% o el 70% de ese valor* pagando el caos del sistema !! 

===

La idea demencial de estos granujas es que el Petro se "revalorice" a miles de dólares por unidad y, de este modo, como en la bíblica multiplicación de los panes y los peces conseguir que "100 millones de petros" se conviertan en miles de millones de dólares.

Lo que tendrán *será una PERDIDA que estimo en un rango de 2000 millones de dólares* antes de que den por suspendido el sistema.

===

Van de cabeza al pozo. ::

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Ene 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *la cara que van a poner los mongolos cuando vean que el Petro
> se vende como pan caliente, sube como la espuma y no compraron ni uno.*



Los chinos algo saben del tema...pero bueno con la historia de los bonos USA algunos se despistan.
::
Por cierto los colombianos están comprobando hoy que también pueden ser desestabilizados...
:rolleye:


----------



## Nico (11 Ene 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *la ultima noticia de los mongolos antipetro...*
> 
> *¡ES EN SERIO!
> Grupo escualido opositor de guasap afirma que el Petro
> tiene un origen ocultista de magia negra que atrae la muerte*




La profunda relación del chavismo *con la santería afro-cubana* es de sobra conocida.

Los Brujos de Chávez | Sinfiltros.com - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (11 Ene 2018)

*
El dólar, "Dólar Today", el Petro y otras cosas del imperio*

[youtube]BwckZ9pdTeU[/youtube]


----------



## Nico (11 Ene 2018)

Pobre Gente !

Hablan del "petro" y resulta que:

a) No tienen idea *QUE TECNOLOGIA* usarán. ::

b) No tienen idea *cuántas transacciones por segundo* soporta la BLOCKCHAIN que escojan. De eso dependerá los usos que puedan darle ::

c) No se cansan de compararlo con el BITCOIN cuando, el bitcoin es tecnología p2p totalmente descentralizada y el Petro es *PREMINADO, ESTATAL, CENTRALIZADO y NO ANONIMO.* ::

Toda esa ignorancia en manos de unos estafadores de pirindanga que sacan una ICO para fugarse sería entendible... a cargo de un *ESTADO NACIONAL* demuestra el nivel de incompetencia, desastre y caos que es Venezuela. ::

Viven de verso en verso rumbo al desastre final.

Pero, cada uno de estos pasos demuestra que ese final está cada vez más cercano. :rolleye:
*
TIC TAC TIC TAC*


----------



## aris (11 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


>



El petróleo de Venezuela tiene dueños y no tienen pasaporte venezolano, son los rusos y los chinos; con lo que eso de que el petro está respaldado por el petróleo es una gran mentira porque el gobierno no puede respaldar una moneda con algo que no es suyo, ya sea papel moneda o cripto moneda.

Pero incluso obviando ese detalle, es evidente que nadie se va a presentar en el Banco de Venezuela con sus criptomonedas pidiendo que le den a cambio un par de barriles de petróleo, pero sí que podrá pedir su valor en dólares, es decir, uno comprará petros cuando el petróleo esté bajo y venderá cuando el petróleo esté alto y por tanto esa moneda nace con el vicio de ser un instrumento perfecto para la especulación.

Además, teniendo en cuenta que Venezuela necesita cada dólar que ingresa por el petróleo (eso de los yuanes es una solemne tontería de la que ya no se habla), ¿cómo va a respaldar esa emisión de petros? 

Al final va a ser verdad una cosa que dice la oposición, el petro es otro instrumento más para saquear Venezuela por parte de la oligarquía actual.


----------



## stuka! (11 Ene 2018)

aris dijo:


> Pero incluso obviando ese detalle, es evidente que nadie se va a presentar en el Banco de Venezuela con sus criptomonedas pidiendo que le den a cambio un par de barriles de petróleo, pero sí que podrá pedir su valor en dólares, es decir, uno comprará petros cuando el petróleo esté bajo y venderá cuando el petróleo esté alto y por tanto esa moneda nace con el vicio de ser un instrumento perfecto para la especulación.



Aun no he visto la diferencia a comprar derechos sobre petroleo en cualquier exchange de verdad.

Y sin "tecnologia blockchain" , sin mineros estatales en prisiones y fabricas( dijo eso no? ) , sin subastas madeinvenezuela , y sin un dolar que segun quieras comprarlo o venderlo , vale 150000 o 14800


----------



## mazuste (11 Ene 2018)

aris dijo:


> El petróleo de Venezuela tiene dueños..



*
Tanto pontificar con apología del desdeño, para ignorar con ese pertinaz empeño.
todo cuanto acontece para seguir consignas necesarias pero tóxicas... :rolleye:

¿Ya sabe usted quien el dueño del bloque Ayacucho? Pues ¡¡hala!! a estudiar... *)


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Ene 2018)

Al imperio se nota que le hace daño el Petro....
La Asamblea Nacional de Venezuela ha declarado "ilegal" el petro, la criptomoneda creada por el Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro para intentar aliviar la crisis económica en el país; dicha declaración ha llegado apenas unos después de que Maduro hubiera anunciado, el día 5, la emisión de 100 millones de petros.
"Esta Asamblea le dice al mundo que esa criptomoneda que quiere sacar el Gobierno es ilegal", ha dicho el diputado opositor Carlos Valero, según informa el diario venezolano 'El Universal'.
Venezuela declara 'ilegal' el petro, la criptomoneda ideada por Maduro | Noticias del mundo | EiTB
::


----------



## aris (11 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Tanto pontificar con apología del desdeño, para ignorar con ese pertinaz empeño.
> todo cuanto acontece para seguir consignas necesarias pero tóxicas... :rolleye:
> 
> ¿Ya sabe usted quien el dueño del bloque Ayacucho? Pues ¡¡hala!! a estudiar... *)



está clarisimo quien es el dueño:

Rusia y China acuden al rescate de Nicolás Maduro



> El primer paso para la reestructuración y refinanciación se ha dado hoy en Moscú, donde se ha firmado el acuerdo para pagar 3.150 millones a lo largo de los próximos 10 años. Del lado ruso, Sergei Storchak, viceministro de Finanzas. Del lado criollo, Simón Zerpa, nuevo ministro de Economía, quien está incluido en la lista de sancionados por Estados Unidos.





> El segundo espaldarazo ha llegado desde China. "Creemos que el gobierno venezolano y la gente tienen la capacidad de manejar adecuadamente sus asuntos, incluido el tema de la deuda", afirmó Geng Shuang, canciller chino. Una declaración trascendental, ya que el gobierno chino encabeza la lista de acreedores, con más de 23.000 millones de dólares por cobrar, que se han ido sumando gracias a los acuerdos de petróleo por préstamos desde hace una década.


----------



## mazuste (11 Ene 2018)

aris dijo:


> está clarisimo quien es el dueño:
> 
> Rusia y China acuden al rescate de Nicolás Maduro



Ya sabía que se iba a escurrir por los cerros de Ubeda, para abstraerse del tema "Petro"
Está bien... *Venezuela tiene las mayores reservas probadas de petróleo del mundo*

Y, usted ya va proclamando que la deuda venezolana es impagable con una caradura digna de estudio entre doctores en estupidez :bla: :abajo: ¡¡Anda!! haga caso y estudie
algo sobre la deuda venezolana y el valor de sus recursos, que les da suficiente para Petros, Viviendas, sanidad, enseñanza gratuita y otras movidas que necesiten.


----------



## aris (11 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya sabía que se iba a escurrir por los cerros de Ubeda, para abstraerse del tema "Petro"
> Está bien... *Venezuela tiene las mayores reservas probadas de petróleo del mundo*
> 
> Y, usted ya va proclamando que la deuda venezolana es impagable con una caradura digna de estudio entre doctores en estupidez :bla: :abajo: ¡¡Anda!! haga caso y estudie
> algo sobre la deuda venezolana y el valor de sus recursos, que les da suficiente para Petros, Viviendas, sanidad, enseñanza gratuita y otras movidas que necesiten.



Efectivamente Venezuela tiene las mayores reservas de petróleo, pero de nada sirve si no se extraen; poner como respaldo el petróleo que no es extrae es como emitir moneda con diamantes del planeta Júpiter como respaldo.

Un saludo


----------



## stuka! (11 Ene 2018)

aris dijo:


> Efectivamente Venezuela tiene las mayores reservas de petróleo, pero de nada sirve si no se extraen; poner como respaldo el petróleo que no es extrae es como emitir moneda con diamantes del planeta Júpiter como respaldo.
> 
> Un saludo



de hecho , la situacion es tan kafkiana que necesitan vender los petros, para conseguir los diabolicos dolares US$ necesarios para extraar el petroleo del orinoco.

Y repito: Aun no han dicho como van a conseguir vender petros a cambio de divisas.

porque las carcajadas en los exchanges de cryptos se empiezan a oir en el mismisimo orinoco.


----------



## mazuste (11 Ene 2018)

aris dijo:


> Efectivamente Venezuela tiene las mayores reservas de petróleo, pero de nada sirve si no se extraen; poner como respaldo el petróleo que no es extrae es como emitir moneda con diamantes del planeta Júpiter como respaldo.
> Un saludo



*
Acaba de soltar usted una tontería de tamaño craso, míster. :no:

Las reservas certificadas internacionalmente están directa total y absolutamente
relacionadas con la economía, ya que, la reserva es la cantidad de petróleo que
puede ser extraída de un yacimiento de una forma económicamente rentable. 
El término económicamente rentable es la cierta definición de reserva, ya que,
si hay petróleo en el subsuelo y sé cómo sacarlo; pero no es económicamente
rentable sacarlo y eso no es reserva, porque si no es económicamente rentable
no se negocia en ningún despacho... ¿Va pillando? :rolleye:

Está mostrando demasiadas grietas sobre el asunto ¿Las consignas mandan?* :abajo:


----------



## aris (11 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Acaba de soltar usted una tontería de tamaño craso, míster. :no:
> 
> Las reservas certificadas internacionalmente están directa total y absolutamente
> ...



España tiene la segunda mayor reserva del mundo en Uranio pero no la usa para respaldar nada porque sencillamente España no extrae su Uranio (es demasiado caro debido a circunstancias geológicas); en Venezuela ocurre algo parecido, cada vez extrae menos petróleo ¿cómo se va a poner como respaldo algo que cada vez Venezuela extrae menos? es como si España pusiera como respaldo el carbón que extrae de sus minas que cada vez es menos y más caro de extraer.

La cuestión no es lo que podría ser, sino lo que es en realidad y en Venezuela cada día se extrae menos petróleo, por mucho que haya en reserva en su geología.

saludos

---------- Post added 11-ene-2018 at 15:49 ----------




stuka! dijo:


> de hecho , la situacion es tan kafkiana que necesitan vender los petros, para conseguir los diabolicos dolares US$ necesarios para extraar el petroleo del orinoco.
> 
> Y repito: Aun no han dicho como van a conseguir vender petros a cambio de divisas.
> 
> porque las carcajadas en los exchanges de cryptos se empiezan a oir en el mismisimo orinoco.



Cuando no los vendan le echarán la culpa al bloqueo de los gringos y la constelación de Orión. Pero quien va a comprar algo cuya emisión depende del Gobierno de Venezuela viendo cómo han tratado al bolívar.


----------



## stuka! (11 Ene 2018)

Lo que yo no veo por ningun lado es la oferta o forma de comprar Petros con Dolares/Euros/YEnes.

generalmente , cuando una nueva crypto va a estar a la venta (en 3 dias , no? dia 14 Enero ), lo avisan con tiempo en los Exchanges.

yo -o estoy tonto- o no veo forma alguna de comprarlos

y -alguno- aunque solo sera por las risas, si que les compraria.


----------



## Nico (11 Ene 2018)

Es tal el grado de improvisación, ignorancia y desquicio de Venezuela que no sabes si explicar las cosas o ponerte a reír directamente (salvo que seas venezolano en cuyo caso debes *LLORAR*).

1) Qué significa "garantizado" ?... que te dan los *DOLARES* ?, que te dan el *PETROLEO* ?, *dónde y cuándo ?*

*==> NO TIENEN NI IDEA.* ::

2) Si tienen el petróleo y necesitan divisas, *por qué no lo venden directamente* y las consiguen en vez de tener que pasar por una "criptodivisa" ?

==> Ah!, porque no pueden siquiera extraerlo !... entonces *qué "garantizan" ?* :rolleye:

3) Lo van a mover en *"dólares mágicos maduros" o en "dólares today"* ? ::

==> NADIE lo ha dicho (y eso que sale en tres días) con lo que no se sabe realmente "qué vale".

4) La blockchain a usar es "muy limitada" en TPS (transacciones por segundo) lo que los deja como "reserva de valor" (como el bitcoin) o es "amplia" y sirve *para que miles de personas hagan transferencias ?*

==> *NO TIENEN NI IDEA* porque, todavía no está claro el diseño que van a usar.

===

La triste realidad de todo esto es que *han imaginado una fantasía* en la que "emiten petros" y éstos mágicamente suben de precio hasta el infinito y más allá sin que ellos pongan un centavo y Venezuela se llena de dinero "mágico".

Lo que, por ignorancia ni se han detenido a pensar es que en realidad el "petro" *les va a machacar gran parte del poco dinero que les queda !*

1) Ahora tienen que *comprar equipos para minar !* (o contratar los que puedan tener particulares que hoy minan BITCOIN y que no los entregarán por centavos porque YA GANAN MUCHO DINERO con lo que hacen)

2) Ahora tienen que *pagar MAS SUELDOS* (de mineros, especialistas, empleados). Más _burrocracia_.

3) Por lo visto hasta *COMPRAN LA TECNOLOGIA !* (van a pagar por el software de la criptomoneda, los exchanges, etc.)

4) Y, lo más grave... van a necesitar *FORTUNAS para sostener el PRECIO* porque, según el mecanismo que usen la gente y/o los especuladores van a usar el petro para *LLEVARSE DINERO y no para TRAERLO !!*


----------



## Blackmoon (11 Ene 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *la cara que van a poner los mongolos cuando vean que el Petro
> se vende como pan caliente, sube como la espuma y no compraron ni uno.*



Cuántos has comprado tú, mongolo?


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Ene 2018)

Me imagino a los pobres jubilados y funcionarios venezolanos cobrando el sueldo en petros... que luego no les servirán ni para empapelar las paredes.


----------



## Blackmoon (11 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya sabía que se iba a escurrir por los cerros de Ubeda, para abstraerse del tema "Petro"
> Está bien... *Venezuela tiene las mayores reservas probadas de petróleo del mundo*
> 
> Y, usted ya va proclamando que la deuda venezolana es impagable con una caradura digna de estudio entre doctores en estupidez :bla: :abajo: ¡¡Anda!! haga caso y estudie
> algo sobre la deuda venezolana y el valor de sus recursos, que les da suficiente para Petros, Viviendas, sanidad, enseñanza gratuita y otras movidas que necesiten.



Y con las mayores reservas probadas del mundo, los chavistas, con Maduro y el cártel narcomilitar de Los Soles lo han quebrado... Madre mía con el marxismo bananero!!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Ene 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> Me imagino a los pobres jubilados y funcionarios venezolanos cobrando el sueldo en petros... que luego no les servirán ni para empapelar las paredes.



Bueno, yo me apunto a recibir en mi cuenta esos petros que no sirven para nada. Por si las moscas.
::
También tengo unos bitcoins que tampoco servían para nada cuando los adquirí hace tiempo.
:


----------



## Blackmoon (11 Ene 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, yo me apunto a recibir en mi cuenta esos petros que no sirven para nada. Por si las moscas.
> ::
> También tengo unos bitcoins que tampoco servían para nada cuando los adquirí hace tiempo.
> :



Si, rápido, vende tu casa y compra petros, jajajaja!!!


----------



## SocialismoNuncaMas (11 Ene 2018)

> Venezuela emite 100 millones de petros



La emisión de petrosimios ha propiciado que la economía potezolana haya dado un giro de 360º. 

Estanterías vacias en mercados venezolanos hoy mismo, fuente Reuters.com

Venezuela's empty shelves | Reuters.com


----------



## Nico (11 Ene 2018)

*Carlos Vargas*... la bestia que se le ocurrió el "invento" ahora ya no sabe dónde esconderse. Seguramente con cada día que pasa se da cuenta de las burradas que ha dicho pero ahora es tarde para salirse.

Vean sus fundamentaciones (nulas).

Carlos Vargas explica cómo estará respaldado el Petro - YouTube

La tos nerviosa lo delata. 

Además, ahora dice que _"...esto le han creado todos, las Universidades, los economistas..."_ 

TRADUCCION: *Yo no fui !!*


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Ene 2018)

Asignado - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
Se llama asignado (en francés assignat) al papel moneda creado el 1 de abril de 1790 por la Asamblea Nacional francesa para remediar el desorden de la hacienda de dicho país durante el periodo de la Revolución Francesa. Estuvieron vigentes hasta 1796 cuando fueron abolidos por el Directorio.

Índice [ocultar] 
1	Origen
2	Funcionamiento
3	Dificultades
4	Fracaso y supresión
5	Fuentes
Origen[editar]
Cuando en 1789 se reunieron los Estados Generales del reino de Francia, la situación económica del país se hallaba complicada por una elevada deuda pública pues el sistema del absolutismo generaba que el erario francés se confundiera con la riqueza personal del rey. Por eso, al hallarse la Corte de Luis XVI fuertemente endeudada con acreedores nacionales y extranjeros, tal situación influía negativamente sobre la economía de Francia y sobre la disponibilidad de dinero por parte de las autoridades.

Pese a que Francia contaba en esos años con poderosas industrias locales (que comprendían desde armamento hasta vinos, pasando por textiles y barcos), notables adelantos tecnológicos para su época, y una fuerte actividad comercial interna y externa (sólo comparable a la de Gran Bretaña y muy superior a la de España o Prusia), los crecidos gastos de la Corona consumían casi todos los ingresos obtenidos mediante los tributos y por ello el riesgo de bancarrota pública era grande.

Ya el ministro Jacques Necker había alertado de este serio peligro al rey Luis XVI en 1788 y al año siguiente repitió su alerta ante la Asamblea Nacional. Ésta determinó entonces el 2 de noviembre de 1789 la expropiación de los bienes del clero tras una propuesta del diputado Charles Maurice de Talleyrand, por lo cual los bienes clericales pasaron a ser "bienes nacionales" (en francés, biens nationaux).

Funcionamiento[editar]
Tras esta expropiación (sin compensación), las autoridades francesas obtienen una gran cantidad de riqueza, expresada en tierras, edificios, fincas, etc. pero que no se traducía en dinero líquido. Para solucionar este problema, se idearon los "asignados": estos documentos actuarían como bonos, sustentados en los bienes confiscados por el gobierno revolucionario a personajes hostiles al nuevo régimen, como aristócratas emigrados y clérigos católicos, tales propiedades serían vendidas por orden de la Asamblea Nacional y con ello se obtendría dinero en oro y plata que a su vez sostendría el valor de los "asignados", que empiezan a emitirse en diciembre de 1790.

Los "asignados" estaban previstos para generar interés de la misma manera que un bono y servían en principio sólo para el pago de obligaciones públicas hacia particulares, debiendo ser quemados cuando entraran otra vez en el Tesoro francés después que el titular del "asignado" lo intercambiara por dinero en metálico (obtenido por el Estado con la venta de los bienes nacionales).

Dificultades[editar]
Pese a estos planes, los elevados gastos estatales de Francia generaron un déficit público importante, además que el financiamiento de las guerras de la Revolución impuso una fuerte carga sobre la economía francesa, agravada además por la dificultad de mantener el comercio internacional de modo constante debido a la situación bélica con casi todo el resto de Europa.

Todo esto causó pronto una grave reducción en los tributos percibidos por el erario francés, además de una auténtica escasez de moneda en Francia; el panorama se tornaba más sombrío porque la dislocación económica hizo muy difícil vender los "bienes nacionales" y obtener efectivo por ésta vía. Los problemas financieros obligaron que a mediados de 1791 la Asamblea Nacional aceptara darle a los "asignados" la calidad de papel moneda de curso legal lo cual disminuyó mucho su valor en poco tiempo.

El elevado volumen de emisión de "asignados" no guardaba relación con el valor real de los "bienes nacionales", más aún cuando muchos de éstos no habían sido vendidos siquiera, ocurriendo una seria hiperinflación desde 1792 cuando los "asignados" empezaron a ser utilizados como moneda por el Estado y por ciudadanos particulares de todo tipo, más aún cuando ese mismo año se decretó su curso forzoso. La acuñación de metal precioso (como oro o plata) había sido suspendida por la Asamblea Nacional para financiar el esfuerzo bélico, mientras que la economía doméstica de Francia se basaba en los "asignados" y luego en el trueque al desaparecer la moneda metálica y perder los asignados casi todo su valor, a lo cual se sumó el control de precios (mostrado en la Ley del máximum general impulsada por los jacobinos) que alentaba la inflación extrema (y con ello la veloz depreciación de los "asignados").

Fracaso y supresión[editar]
Aunque la emisión inicial de "asignados" estaba prevista en 500 millones de libras francesas de plata en 1790, existían circulando en Francia 2.000 millones de libras en asignados en 1792, cerca de 3.000 millones de libras en 1793, y hasta 6.000 millones de libras cerca del 9 de termidor del año III (julio de 1794), para cuando su valor real era apenas el 8% de su valor nominal, llegando a ser 34.000 millones de libras expresadas en "asignados" a inicios de 1796.

Los asignados fueron anulados por el Directorio el 30 de pluvioso del año IV, o sea, el 19 de febrero de 1796. Para entonces habían llegado a emitirse 45.000 millones de asignados y su valor había bajado hasta 1/200 de su valor nominal.


----------



## lanso (11 Ene 2018)

y se van colocando bien los petros??


----------



## Seren (11 Ene 2018)

Con una inflación de 3 cifras venezuela ya debe estar cuasi-dolarizada.
No hace falta ir allí para comprobarlo, es de cajón.

También es posible que queden algunos pobres diablos venezolanos que todavía no se hallan enterado. Que hagan el cambio con el dolar paralelo y ese será su sueldo en breve


----------



## pepeleches (11 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya sabía que se iba a escurrir por los cerros de Ubeda, para abstraerse del tema "Petro"
> Está bien... *Venezuela tiene las mayores reservas probadas de petróleo del mundo*
> .



Si lo sabemos. 

Por supuesto eso no hace sino refutar que tiene los gobernantes más inútiles del mundo, puesto que ni saben utilizar esa caja fuerte llena de dinero que es tener unos recursos naturales así. 

Son tan IMBÉCILES que se dedican a lanzar una criptomoneda, cuya esencia es precisamente la inexistencia de control estatal....¡creada por un gobierno populista en clara transición a la dictadura!

Claro, claro, va a subir como la espuma. Da una seguridad jurídica terrible invertir en criptomoneda de una país ya bananero que ni siquiera puede alimentar a su población, controlada por un gobierno del que todos los países democráticos del mundo desconfían. 

Si no fueras mamporrero a sueldo te daría vergüenza defender eso. Porque se puede defender (bueno, no, pero en fin...) las ideas de esta gentuza. Pero ahora ya no defiendes sus ideas absurdas, defiendes su estupidez.


----------



## chavisto (11 Ene 2018)

*Criptomoneda Petro*

[youtube]9MO-xV7eBuU[/youtube]


----------



## Hannibal (11 Ene 2018)

Pillo sitio para echarme unas risas en diferido.


----------



## chavisto (11 Ene 2018)

*¿Qué es el Petro?*


> Jan 11, 2018
> Conozca todos los detalles sobre el Petro, la moneda digital venezolana cuyo valor se
> sustentará en las principales riquezas de la nación venezolana.



[youtube]PBk44kHidW0[/youtube]


----------



## Nico (11 Ene 2018)

Seren dijo:


> Con una inflación de *3 cifras* venezuela ya debe estar cuasi-dolarizada.
> No hace falta ir allí para comprobarlo, es de cajón.
> 
> También es posible que queden algunos pobres diablos venezolanos que todavía no se hallan enterado. Que hagan el cambio con el dolar paralelo y ese será su sueldo en breve




Te equivocas de cabo a rabo... la inflación para este año se estima en algún punto entre los *2500% y 4000%*. :rolleye:

Son *CUATRO* cifras !!


----------



## Nico (11 Ene 2018)

Abres el hilo porque no quieres seguir el otro tema ? 

Venezuela emite 100 millones de petros


----------



## coque42 (11 Ene 2018)

Yo nunca compraré ni especularé con una criptomoneda chavista. Básicamente porque no quiero contribuir de ninguna forma a financiar ese gobierno de mierda que tanta miseria ha creado en su país. Vosotros deberíais hacer lo mismo y que el cretino ese se coma sus bits.


----------



## chavisto (11 Ene 2018)

*Venezuela: el Petro facilitaría transacciones financieras a empresarios*


> Jan 11, 2018
> A través del Petro, la criptomoneda venezolana, el empresariado de ese país tendrá
> la posibilidad de realizar transacciones sin la necesidad de pasar por bancos centrales
> ni tener que sufrir el bloqueo financiero de Estados Unidos.



[youtube]7v2tqEAXODs[/youtube]


----------



## Seren (11 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Te equivocas de cabo a rabo... la inflación para este año se estima en algún punto entre los *2500% y 4000%*. :rolleye:
> 
> Son *CUATRO* cifras !!



Gracias, en realidad quería decir de 3 ceros


----------



## chavisto (11 Ene 2018)

*Expertos recalcan los beneficios del Petro, la criptomoneda venezolana.*


> Jan 10, 2018
> Expertos en economía señalan que el petro, criptomoneda de Venezuela, impulsada
> por el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro, tiene muchas ventajas para dinamizar la economía
> dentro y fuera del país, así favorecer las exportaciones e importaciones de materias
> primas.



[youtube]a-ViombwiPA[/youtube]


----------



## Gurney (12 Ene 2018)

Hilo oficialista de Petro.


----------



## Skull & Bones (12 Ene 2018)

mejor este titulo.....

*Hilo oficial de Petro (I) y ultimo.*


----------



## chavisto (12 Ene 2018)

*Entérese por qué el Petro podría ser la criptomoneda más segura del mundo.*


> 11 enero 2018
> 
> El secretario general del Observatorio Venezolano de Tecnología Blockchain, Daniel Peña, destacó que El Petro al estar sustentado por las reservas petroleras, se convertirá en una de las criptomonedas más seguras en el mundo para los inversionistas.
> 
> ...


----------



## chavisto (12 Ene 2018)

*Gobierno venezolano rechaza intención opositora de anular el Petro*


> Jan 11, 2018
> El ministro para la Comunicación e Información de Venezuela, Jorge Rodríguez,
> denunció que sectores de la bancada opositora en la Asamblea Nacional buscan
> anular la ley sobre la creación del Petro, criptomoneda creada por el Gobierno
> bolivariano para derrotar la guerra económica.



[youtube]PZRXun-GQ4c[/youtube]


----------



## Nico (12 Ene 2018)

Sugiero seguir el tema en el otro hilo que lleva 13 páginas y no en este que lo puede cerrar el CM chavista.

El otro hilo es:

Venezuela emite 100 millones de petros - Página 13


----------



## elfísico (12 Ene 2018)

Si una tonteria como esta funciono(de cierta manera):

Dogecoin: Una criptomoneda alcanza los 2.000 millones de dólares

Me voy a mear de la risa cuando el petro funcione :: :: 

La economia occidental en todo su esplendor...... :XX: :XX:


----------



## Nico (12 Ene 2018)

Tienen las juntas del embrague quemadas. Van al cataclismo.

Escuchas a los tontos que tratan de explicar el "Petro" y te das cuenta que hablan del "bitcoin". No entienden que *NO ES EL BITCOIN !!*

Han diseñado un sistema que les *chupará dinero a velocidad Warp* y, cuando tengan que cancelarlo (echando la culpa al "imperio" por supuesto) habrán quemado el último cartucho que les quedaba.

No entienden el dinero ni los mercados (si los entendieran no estarían como están obviamente). Han creado un monstruo absolutamente inútil a los fines que buscan (dinero "mágico") y, por el contrario, van a poner en marcha un mecanismo que...

... o bien les consume las pocas reservas que les quedan o...

... lo tienen que suspender al mes demostrando el mayor hazmerreir mundial de la Historia...

Parten del supuesto que la gente *LES DARA DOLARES A MANSALVA* por el petro cuando, en realidad, el que pueda lo va a usar para *LLEVARSE DOLARES AFUERA* de Venezuela !!

Estoy esperando este domingo (aunque no tendrán NI IDEA de lo que hacen) para reirme con más datos en la mano pero:

a) O pretenden declarar OBLIGATORIA la aceptación de "petros" y lo usan para pagar sueldos y fuerzan a los comerciantes a aceptarlos... con lo que los terminan de QUEBRAR ya que entegarán productos por algo que no tendrán a quién cambiárselo por dinero.

b) O bien tienen que crear un mecanismo de compensación por DOLARES en el EXTERIOR (no en Venezuela) y eso implica MANDAR DOLARES AFUERA. Dólares que NO TIENEN !

Y eso, si no tienen un CAOS INFORMATICO antes, con colapsos en la blockchain y desaparición de los "petros" de los registros o, directamente, hackers haciendo de las suyas.

Será un desastre de proporciones épicas. Un excelente modo de expulsar a Maduro de una vez por todas.

Eso si... Venezuela queda hecha un erial y, recuperarla como país será una tarea de Titanes que, honestamente, no sé quién y cómo podrá realizar salvo que cuente con ENORME AYUDA EXTERNA.

Espero que esta vez los venezolanos aprendan la lección para siempre.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2018)

Cabello: *
AN, en desacato, ilegalizó el Petro, pero ahora quieren hacer negocio*

“Ellos ilegalizaron el petro en su Asamblea Nacional en desacato y ya andan
por ahí preguntando como pueden hacer negocios con la nueva criptomoneda” 

“También es ilegal la vivienda, las canaimitas para los niños, las pensiones, pero ahora preguntan como se meten en el Petro y si ellos pueden minar, ¡son unos sin vergüenza!"
https://www.conelmazodando.com.ve/cabello-asamblea-nacional-en-desacato-ilegalizo-el-petro-pero-ahora-quieren-hacer-negocio/


----------



## Venganza. (12 Ene 2018)

q caracateristicas basicas tiene

cuanto vale

donde se puede comprar


----------



## aris (12 Ene 2018)

viendo cómo ha tratado el gobierno venezolano su propia moneda local ¿qué os hace pensar que va a tratar bien al petro?


----------



## Aksturiax (12 Ene 2018)

aris dijo:


> viendo cómo ha tratado el gobierno venezolano su propia moneda local ¿qué os hace pensar que va a tratar bien al petro?



Es un experimento pagado y de la misma manera que España y otros países hacen caso al FMI por la cuenta que les trae, el gobierno venezolano seguirá lo que le manden (Rusia y China fundamentalmente).


----------



## chavisto (12 Ene 2018)

*Que es una criptomoneda y sus ventajas.
Blockchain, Petro*

[youtube]N4FjWkp0RKY[/youtube]


----------



## stiff upper lip (12 Ene 2018)

Se va a ir to the moon y lo sabéis...


----------



## lukashenko (12 Ene 2018)

Que los liberastas anden alborotados por la creación del Petro es buena señal. Últimamente los noto inusualmente activos porque no paran de cargar contra el Gobierno Bolivariano. También es sintomático que constantemente se alineen con páginas mafiosas como Dolar Touché. Dime qué referencias usas o a quienes avalas y te diré la clase de individuo que eres... :rolleye:

Las cinco mentiras más repetidas sobre el petro, la criptomoneda venezolana - RT

*Las cinco mentiras más repetidas sobre el petro, la criptomoneda venezolana*
Publicado: 11 ene 2018 16:44 GMT

*En los medios y redes sociales circulan cada día opiniones que apuntan en una sola dirección: el fracaso del criptoactivo venezolano. Consultamos a un experto para saber si eso es posible.*

Las cinco mentiras más repetidas sobre el petro, la criptomoneda venezolana

La primera transacción con petros, la criptomoneda venezolana propuesta por el presidente Nicolás Maduro, no se ha realizado aún, pero ya algunos sectores la han atacado duramente.

El hecho más reciente ocurrió el pasado martes, cuando los diputados opositores de la Asamblea Nacional (AN), en desacato y cuyos actos tienen "nulidad absoluta", según el Tribunal Supremo de Justicia (TSJ), declararon la "ilegalidad" de la moneda digital.

Los comentarios escépticos comenzaron desde que Maduro anunció el pasado diciembre la creación de una criptomoneda para enfrentar la grave situación económica que atraviesa el país, producto de la llamada "guerra económica" y las sanciones económicas y financieras contra Venezuela, según ha afirmado el Gobierno.

*Críticas y más críticas*
Las críticas han soslayado la primera emisión de cien millones del criptoactivo, que tiene el valor de un barril de petróleo, anunciada por el mandatario venezolano; la inscripción de más de 50.000 personas en el Registro Nacional de Minería Digital y la presentación del acta de nacimiento o 'white paper' de esta criptomoneda venezolana el próximo 14 de enero.

A continuación, presentaremos una selección de *cinco mitos* que han circulado por medios de comunicación y redes sociales sobre esta moneda digital naciente que tiene como respaldo el crudo del país suramericano.

*1. ¿Petrosanciones?*
El pasado lunes, el portal Dólar Today, donde se publican las cotizaciones ilegales de la moneda estadounidense en Venezuela, y al que el Gobierno ha acusado de "incidir directamente en la inflación", publicó en su cuenta de Twitter una información del economista opositor Alexander Guerrero sobre supuestas sanciones desde Washington a quien hiciera transacciones con petro.

_DolarToday®
✔
@DolarToday
ATENCIÓN: Toda persona natural o jurídica que comercialize con PETROS podría ser sancionada por el gobierno de los Estados Unidos. https://twitter.com/AlexGuerreroE/status/950124862177251328 …

4:49 - 8 ene. 2018
242 242 respuestas 1.531 1.531 Retweets 771 771 me gusta_

A través de esta misma red social, OnixCoin, otra divisa digital, le respondió a Guerrero que no habían encontrado la supuesta información atribuida a la página web del Departamento del Tesoro. "*Sea responsable con las cosas que dice*, por favor, antes de atacar y destruir sin bases", escribió.

_OnixCoin
@onix_coin
Amigos y amigas, aquí puede ver que onixcoin no aparece de ninguna manera referenciada en la página del us treasury, no entendemos como esa persona @AlexGuerreroE fue capaz de publicar semejante mentira, y además sin fundamento, demostrando su nulo conocimiento del tema

12:05 - 8 ene. 2018 · Bolívar, Venezuela_

Para Juan Carlos Valdéz, economista y abogado venezolano, esta información sobre unas presuntas penalidades contra quienes comercialicen con el petro, "*evidencia el temor*" de quienes manejan las cotizaciones del dólar negro venezolano, que es utilizado para fijar los precios de productos y bienes en el país suramericano.

*2. "El petro es de Maduro"*
"*El petro no es un instrumento del Gobierno*", expresó el superintendente de la criptomoneda, Carlos Vargas, en una entrevista televisiva el pasado martes. "Es un criptoactivo", precisó.

En opinión de Vargas, el petro es la "solución definitiva a la guerra económica", con relaciones a los índices inflacionarios, que calificó de "espantosos".

"*Estamos convirtiendo a Venezuela en un país vanguardia*", expresó. Además, agregó que en los próximos años el país suramericano estaría "totalmente" incorporado al uso de criptomonedas.

"*Atacar al petro es una necedad*. Hay más de 1600 criptomonedas en el mundo", recordó Vargas.

*3. "Son simples bonos"*
Un bono es un certificado firmado entre un deudor y un acreedor donde existe un compromiso de pago de una suma determinada en un tiempo acordado, además de los intereses establecidos. ¿Se parece esto a un petro?

Valdéz responde a su vez con una pregunta: *¿Qué tiene que ver un bono con una criptomoneda?* Y recuerda que los papeles de deuda tienen un tiempo establecido, que no están hechos para el intercambio de bienes y servicios y que desde un inicio se sabe cuál será su vida útil.

"Hay muchísima ignorancia sobre el petro", expresa el abogado venezolano consultado, y agrega que esto "es natural porque es un tema bastante nuevo".

*4. "Es una burbuja"*
Una burbuja especulativa está caracteriza por subidas impredecibles, abruptas o sostenidas del valor de un activo o un producto.







En el caso del petro, que tiene una base sustentada en bienes reales, explica Valdéz, se debe saber que su valor estará afectado por dos elementos fundamentales:

- *El valor de los bienes que lo respaldan*: inicialmente petróleo y luego minerales y otros hidrocarburos.

- *El elemento especulativo*: es una moneda y puede cotizarse en la bolsa de valores y su valor de mercado dependerá de la oferta y la demanda.

El especialista en derecho tributario y financiero recuerda que el alza o baja de los bienes que sustentan al petro, en este caso el crudo, influirán sobre su valor.

"Como el petro tiene respaldo en bienes reales, y todo lo que tienen respaldo en bienes reales es apetecible, se puede predecir que *va a tener una demanda importante*", afirma.

"Su valor de mercado se va a elevar sustancialmente", considera.

*5. "Compromete todas las reservas"*
Venezuela tiene la reserva certificada de petróleo más grande del mundo y es el primero de América Latina en reservas de oro.

*"Tenemos suficiente para sustentar el petro"*, afirma Vargas, ante la pregunta del agotamiento de esas reservas calculadas para unos cientos de años.

*"El petro nace con confianza"*, apunta. Además, recuerda que Venezuela es reconocida internacionalmente por la cancelación de sus compromisos.

"Los inversionistas saben que Venezuela históricamente ha sido un buen pagador de deuda, nunca ha caído en default", concluye.

_Nathali Gómez_


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2018)

* Las cinco mentiras más repetidas sobre el petro,
*

Como ya lo estamos comprobando (prueba que es una señal positiva :Aplauso: ),
en los medios y redes sociales circulan cada día opiniones que apuntan
en una sola dirección: el fracaso del criptoactivo venezolano. No hay otra.







Los comentarios escépticos comenzaron desde que Maduro anunció el pasado diciembre
la creación de la criptomoneda para enfrentar la grave situación económica que atraviesa
el país, producto de la llamada "guerra económica" y las sanciones económicas y financieras contra Venezuela, según ha afirmado el Gobierno.
*
1. ¿Petrosanciones?* :rolleye:
*2. ¿"El petro es de Maduro"?* :no:
*3. ¿"Son simples bonos"?* :abajo:
*4. ¿"Es una burbuja"?* :no:
*5. "Compromete todas las reservas"* :abajo:
https://es.rt.com/5kd1


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Ene 2018)

Cosas que se me pasan por la cabeza:

1. ¿El bolívar venezonalo no estaba respaldado también por las riquezas naturales del país? ¿Por qué es necesario hacer una criptomoneda para esto?
2. Si yo quiero que Venezuela me cambie mis petros por su equivalente en petróleo, gas y diamantes, ¿en qué oficina o departamento lo puedo hacer?
3. ¿Cuántos Petros ha adquirido el gobierno venezolano? Si es una moneda tan sólida y con tantas posibilidades se encuentran ante una oportunidad única para sanear su economía, ¿no?
4.¿Dónde se puede comprar? No la veo en ningún exchange.
5.¿Cómo la puedo minar? No sé cuantos recursos son necesarios porque no hay ninguna información de cómo hacerlo.

pueblochavista, espero con interés tus respuestas. Pero por si acaso espero sentado. Gracias de antemano por tus explicaciones.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Ene 2018)

Como he puesto en el hilo "oficial" del Petro hay varias cosas que se me pasan por la cabeza:

1. ¿El bolívar venezonalo no estaba respaldado también por las riquezas naturales del país? ¿Por qué es necesario hacer una criptomoneda para esto?
2. Si yo quiero que Venezuela me cambie mis petros por su equivalente en petróleo, gas y diamantes, ¿en qué oficina o departamento lo puedo hacer?
3. ¿Cuántos Petros ha adquirido el gobierno venezolano? Si es una moneda tan sólida y con tantas posibilidades se encuentran ante una oportunidad única para sanear su economía, ¿no?
4.¿Dónde se puede comprar? No la veo en ningún exchange.
5.¿Cómo la puedo minar? No sé cuantos recursos son necesarios porque no hay ninguna información de cómo hacerlo.

Palmeros de Venezuela, espero con interés vuestras respuestas. Pero por si acaso espero sentado. Gracias de antemano por las explicaciones.


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2018)

*
Carlos Vargas, Superintendente Nacional de Criptomonedas, explicó cómo funcionará 
el Petro, la criptomoneda venezolana cuyo valor estará sustentado en el petróleo y en
otras materias primas del país. Vargas destacó que este sistema de criptoactivos busca
trazar un nuevo capítulo que fortalezca la economía nacional. *

[youtube]Yvf1jNMhj9k[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2018)

*
Petro o Petromoneda, las criptomonedas y criptoactivos.*

Con Daniel Peña, secretario del Observatorio de Blockchain de Venezuela

[youtube]qpXlwZSBcls[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2018)

Petro será más seguro que las criptomonedas como Bitcoin

MIGUEL YASUYUKI HIROTA 
*
Estcoin, Petro,.. ¿y qué moneda surgirá en España?*

Análisis de la nueva criptomoneda anunciada en Venezuela







En primer lugar, me gustaría destacar que Venezuela no es el único país que piensa
en implementar una criptomoneda: Estonia anunció en agosto que está estudiando
la posible puesta en marcha de su propia criptomoneda, Estcoin, y otros países como
Rusia y China también están considerando la misma posibilidad. Pero lo que distingue
al Petro de otras criptomonedas nacionales es el respaldo, pues la venezolana no se 
creará del aire sino que contará con petróleo y otros bienes tangibles como oro, gas y
diamantes....
elpais


----------



## Nico (12 Ene 2018)

A ver... vamos a poner las cosas en claro.

Si el bolivar tuviese un *MERCADO CAMBIARIO LIBRE* (como tienen todas las monedas del mundo salvo la cubana, norcoreana y venezolana) no habría muchos problemas o mejor dicho... habría los problemas NORMALES de una economía desquiciada (inflación - hiperinflación) pero *no habría DESABASTECIMIENTO*.

El problema del bolivar es que "oficialmente" vale 10.000 x dólar... pero *NO TE LO DAN* y "realmente" vale 150.000 x dólar (y ahí *SI TE LO DAN*).

Es decir... el bolivar "vale" a razón de *150.000 x dólar*. Punto.

Con el Petro pretenden hacer lo que no hacen con el Bolivar: *dejar que su cotización surja del mercado.*

España no necesita "Jamoncoins" porque tú llevas un euro al banco y lo cambias por lo que quieres.

Venezuela necesita "petros" porque *NO TIENE MONEDA PROPIA !!* (el bolivar es una falsificación de si mismo que no puede cambiarse en mercados libres).

===

El problema del Petro es que se lo han vendido a Maduro como que, no sólo *será 'gratis'* (lo premina y listo), sino que además *"creará riqueza"* (su cotización será de cientos o miles de dólares).

Esto es lo que le han "vendido" al pobre -e ignorante- hombre.

===

Lo que él no sabe (y sus "asesores" menos que menos) es que en un entorno de mercado cerrado -como el caos venezolano- es que:

a) O bien sirve para *SACAR DINERO de Venezuela* (si hay modo de cambiarlo)

b) O bien *BAJARA DE PRECIO COMO EL PLOMO* (si no hay modo de cambiarlo).

En ambos casos perderán dinero como macacos.

===

En la exótica mentalidad chavista (y vean por favor los delirios de Vargas en los vídeos) asumen que los empresarios venezolanos *comprarán los petros* (con bolivares hiper-devaluados ?... puede ser) y con eso "pagarán" por los productos en el exterior.

Y lo mismo hará el Estado Venezolano... con petros "comprará" comida afuera.

¿ En serio ?

Por empezar, si el petro cotiza a VALOR DOLAR REAL (150.000 bolivares x dólar) y a su vez equivale a un barril de petróleo (hoy a $ 65) entonces un petro valdrá *9.75 millones de bolivares.*

En ese caso da lo mismo USAR DOLARES.

Y, si lo pretenden vender internamente a precio "dólar falso" (15.000 bolivares) valdrá 975.000 bolivares pero, puesto "afuera" valdrá 9.75 millones... será un subsidio para LLEVARSE EL DINERO AFUERA !!

A su vez... quién carajo y para qué querrá un "petro" ?

Vamos a suponer un grupo inversor que está dispuesto a COMPRAR INMUBLES en Venezuela a precio vil. Eso puede ser.

El pretro, por su debilidad y caos cotizará por abajo de su valor "esperado" ($ 65), digamos a $ 50 con alegría y eso es un "descuento" interesante... si además me dejan comprar inmuebles en Venezuela, dada la cantidad de gente que se quiere ir y podría hacerlo con los "petros", venderán su casa bajando el precio. Digamos que venden a $ 50.000 una casa de $ 150.000.

Entonces, ese "fondo de inversión" estará comprando a $ 30.000 una casa de $ 150.000 y sólo tiene que esperar unos años que el caos termine (todo termina) para hacer una ganancia del 500%

Eso es posible pero, equivale a REGALAR RIQUEZA VENEZOLANA a los especuladores extranjeros !!

Pero además, el venezolano que se va con $ 30.000 en petros, cuando llegue a su destino tiene que venderlos para hacerse de dinero y eso hará que SIEMPRE EL PETRO BAJE DE PRECIO !!

- Dinero que sale de Venezuela
- Gente que sale de Venezuela
- Riqueza Nacional que se "regala" a buitres extranjeros.

_¿ Esas son las ventajas ?_

Al final, cuando vean el caos, sacarán una "exprópiese", suspenderán el Petro y todo volverá a fojas cero pero PEOR QUE ANTES.

===

La economía puede ser cruel pero, en lo básico es sencillo... el caos Venezolano se arregla dejando al mercado actuar para fijar los precios (todos, incluyendo el valor del bolivar).

Así funciona Bolivia (que no tiene inflación), España (idem) o Bulgaria.

Los inventos "mágicos" no arreglan los desaguisados económicos.


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2018)

El personal se rompe demasiado la cabeza pensando en algo que no es mas que un paripé , un engañabobos , el petro es el enésimo invento para que el populacho crea que se hace algo para salir del guano :rolleye:

No lo implementaran realmente , solo harán como que si , ahora mismo están pensando en la siguiente trola que inventar , pero creo que antes el populacho se quedara sin nada que saquear y volcara su furia con los comumieldas , estamos a días de eso ienso:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Ene 2018)

El petro si lo haces equivaler al barril de petróleo no deja de ser el patrón oro pero con otro material. Y ahí si que el imperio la tiene liada.
::
Si no corta de raíz este proceso, está claro que otra criptomoneda ligada al oro aparecería...y eso me parece que Trump no lo puede permitir.
:


----------



## muertoviviente (12 Ene 2018)

No hay tiempo para mas engañabonobos , va estallar el obus :no:


----------



## matias331 (12 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... vamos a poner las cosas en claro.
> 
> Si el bolivar tuviese un *MERCADO CAMBIARIO LIBRE* (como tienen todas las monedas del mundo salvo la cubana, norcoreana y venezolana) no habría muchos problemas o mejor dicho... habría los problemas NORMALES de una economía desquiciada (inflación - hiperinflación) pero *no habría DESABASTECIMIENTO*.
> 
> ...




Toda lo dicho respecto a la compra de inmuebles por Buitres, NO SIRVE, porque la legislación chavista sobre inmuebles ha espantado a cualquiera que piense en inmuebles como inversión.......es muy largo el tema....

Como ya dijeron varios, el PETRO es un bono venezolano, de criptomoneda no tiene nada.

Si quieres invertir en inmuebles en Venezuela, no necesitas el PETRO, a cualquier venezolano que tenga casa en venta le cae de perillas que se lo pagues en dolares EN EL EXTERIOR, asi no tendras que ingresar el dinero a Venecia y el vendedor no tendrá que dar explicaciones a Inmaduro, .....el asunto es que la casa que compres te la invaden y el gobierno formaliza a los invasores ...........o sea fondos buitres go out.

---------- Post added 12-ene-2018 at 22:09 ----------

Los inversionistas Buitres hace rato están haciendo su agosto en Venecia, pero no comprando inmuebles........China ya le compro su producción de los próximos 10 anos.....Putin defiende a Inmaduro ?gratis?....me parece que el petroleo oro a diamantes no son lo mas valioso de Venecia...


----------



## chavisto (12 Ene 2018)

*¿Qué es una criptomoneda?*


> Dec 29, 2017
> Conoce detalles de qué es una criptomoneda y los beneficios para la economia venezolana.



[youtube]oL2A8E2Nb_Y[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2018)

Para que el PETRO sea "una tontería inventada por un burro, que no tendrá jamás
legalidad, que no va a tener valor alguno y que nadie aceptará" están como muy
alterados los pollos en el gallinero... )


----------



## mazuste (12 Ene 2018)

*
Venezuela propone al alba y al Petrocaribe la implementación del Petro *







El presidente de la República, Nicolás Maduro, propuso este viernes a la Alianza
Bolivariana para los Pueblos de Nuestra América Tratado Común de los Pueblos
(Alba – TCP) y al Petrocaribe la implementación de la criptomoneda, Petro, como
una medida de integración económica.
Venezuela propone al alba y al Petrocaribe la implementación del Petro - Ciudad CCS


----------



## chavisto (13 Ene 2018)

*Jose Angel Alvarez - ASONACRIP*


> Jan 12, 2018
> 
> El presidente de la Asociación Nacional de Criptomonedas, José Angel Alvarez, es optimista de la emisión del petro que lanzará en los próximos días el gobierno nacional. A su juicio, se puede utilizar esta moneda así como el bitcoin como un mecanismo de ahorro. Considera que puede ser el primer paso para una apertura al control de cambio.
> 
> ...


----------



## stuka! (13 Ene 2018)

La verdad es que el petro . sube como la espuma.

Desde que se publico la idea del cryptodisparate ... (15 diciembre d.today)
1 Petro =1 Barril = 59 Dolares = 5900000 Bolivares.
Hoy 
1 Petro = 1 Barril = 70 Dolares = 140000000 Bolivares! ( a tasa cambio .d. today)

No ha sido emitido aun y el Petro -vemos- ya ha mas que duplicado su valor.

Por cierto , celebremos el nuevo cambio al mercado libre ..

*200.000 Bsf / USD.*


----------



## stuka! (13 Ene 2018)

*_* dijo:


> La prostituyente narcocomunista taliban disparo el mercado negro ahora anunciando el Petro lo disparo mas sin un solo petro en venta al publico.
> 
> Pareciera que el burro rojo solo quiere generar mas hiperinflacion.



pues ya van por 200.000 bfs/usd. Y el petro ni esta ni se le espera.

esto me recuerda cuando -en otro de sus alardes macroeconomicos- decidio anular los billetes de 50 y 100 Bfs, dado que iban a llegar "ingentes cantidades de papel moneda nuevo"



total , que como no podian pagar la impresion de los billetes ( caso unico en el universo a dia de hoy ) no pudieron emitirlos a tiempo , volviendo a hacer de curso legal los de 50 y 100 , con un sindios de colas retirando -y reingresando los mismos billetes . Total: 20 horas /ciudadano perdidas y 25% de inflacion en una semana. 

El mundo seria bastante mas aburrido sin Maduro.


----------



## chavisto (13 Ene 2018)

*Experto pronostica importante captación de recursos con nueva moneda virtual venezolana*


> 13 ene 2018 / Xinhua
> 
> CARACAS, 12 ene 2018 (Xinhua) -- La emisión inicial de "Petro", una nueva moneda virtual anunciada por el gobierno venezolano, se traducirá en una importante captación de recursos, señaló el experto venezolano en Big Data y tendencias digitales, Carlos Rivas.
> 
> ...


----------



## stuka! (13 Ene 2018)

> Vargas aclaró que el Petro,* al menos en su primera emisión*, no será "minable", es decir,* va a ser una moneda "preminada"* (el Estado tienen la emisión completa *bajo su control y se asignará en subastas*).



JUAS JUAS JJAS Jsajjsajas jjasjas jas as jo jo jo j o jo jo pswsas juas jaus jass

Corran , corran a por ellos. Preminados, primera (de muchas ) emisiones, control de Maduro , y asignacion por Subastas.

Me los quitan de las manos hoygan. Que baratura de petros tengo hoygan.


Venga, pueblohambrista :Cuelga otro tocho para que no se vea la estupidez galactica del Mahuro.


----------



## chavisto (13 Ene 2018)

*Maduro: Criptomonedas son el mundo alternativo para romper el bloqueo financiero.*


> Jan 12, 2018
> El presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, habló sobre el mundo de las criptomonedas, asegurando que "es nuestro mundo, el mundo alternativo para romper el bloqueo financiero y crear la base sólida monetaria y financiera de un poderoso comercio intrarregional".



[youtube]WVWxenjftZI[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (13 Ene 2018)




----------



## Nico (13 Ene 2018)

Este delirio que alegremente nos aporta *pueblochavista* nos sirve para entender el caos, improvisación, demencia y estupidez del régimen banano-chavista.

*Empecemos:*



> Experto pronostica importante captación de recursos con nueva moneda virtual venezolana
> 13 ene 2018 / Xinhua
> 
> CARACAS, 12 ene 2018 (Xinhua) -- La emisión inicial de "Petro", una nueva moneda virtual anunciada por el gobierno venezolano, se traducirá *en una importante captación de recursos*, señaló el experto venezolano en Big Data y tendencias digitales, Carlos Rivas.
> ...



Como pueden ver, el propio _"ejperto_" reconoce que el país *está quebrado* (pesadas cuentas dice) y que se emite el petro para que el Estado "tenga una masa inicial de 5700 millones de dólares".

En su fantasía por el sólo hecho de "emitir petros" ya "tienen 5700 millones de dólares" cuando, en la dura realidad *SOLO LOS TENDRAN* si alguien *decide entregarles 5700 millones de dólares por sus 100 millones de petros*.

En su fantasía creen que "los tienen" y, déjenme decirles que, en su fantasía creen en realidad que tendrán *MUCHO MAS*. No dejan de citar el bitcoin cada vez que pueden. Se están "relamiendo" con un petro que esperan que valga cientos o miles de dólares cada uno.

Dinero "mágico" 

Sigamos con tan sagaz _"ejperto"_ chavista.

===



> Además, la libre convertibilidad de la criptomoneda "permitirá una *progresiva apertura del mercado cambiario*", agregó.



Vean la falsedad y mentira del gobierno. Saben que el mercado delirante de bolivares-dólar es una locura. Los está matando.

Pero, en vez de *RESOLVER EL PROBLEMA DE FONDO* (libre convertibilidad) se inventan una ventana para ver si lo resuelven sin tener que reconocer su error.

Obviamente no tienen ni idea que, en un mercado regulado si abres una ventana de "librecambio" el dinero *fluye PARA AFUERA y no PARA ADENTRO* pero, lo van a aprender en unas semanas... sorpresa que se van a llevar !! 

===


> El presidente venezolano, Nicolás Maduro, anunció el 3 de diciembre pasado que *su país* incursionaría en el mercado de los "criptoactivos" con una novedosa propuesta: una "criptomoneda" que respaldará su valor en las riquezas naturales (petróleo, oro, diamantes) de Venezuela.
> 
> Las criptomonedas se han caracterizado por la *no intervención directa de los Estados*, autoridades, instituciones, ni bancos; tampoco se conoce el caso de alguna criptomoneda en circulación digital cuyo valor esté respaldado directamente en riquezas naturales.



Podrán advertir el grado de delirio, improvisación, desconocimiento, ignorancia e inopia.

Por un lado reconoce que las criptomonedas se caracterizan porque están *FUERA* DE LOS ESTADOS, INSTITUCIONES Y AUTORIDADES y alegremente lanza una *DESDE EL ESTADO*, CON LAS INSTITUCIONES Y LAS AUTORIDADES controlándola.

Claro! ... igualito !! 

===


> Consultado sobre los posibles obstáculos que enfrentará la criptomoneda venezolana, Rivas dijo que "en las próximas horas se desatará una campaña mundial de *descrédito hacia el Petro*" que pretende disminuir su confianza y que ese sin duda será el obstáculo fundamental.



Ya empiezan a olerse el fracaso y, como no podía ser de otro modo, la culpa será de las "campañas internacionales" y no de la demencia de los improvisados que, en vez de estar en un loquero bajo tratamiento severo, llevan las riendas de un país.

En fin... así les va.

===


> El experto sostuvo que "si el gobierno simplifica sus operaciones" su lanzamiento será todo un éxito, ya que "los mercados están ávidos de activos" porque los *rendimientos proyectados en el sector de los criptoactivos* superan con creces los de otros sectores.
> 
> Rivas insistió en que habrá un efecto positivo para la economía venezolana luego de la emisión del Petro, y previó que el gobierno dispondrá de una masa de divisas suficiente para reactivar las importaciones de materias primas e insumos "que dinamicen la economía venezolana que *hoy está muy golpeada*".



Estos párrafos dejan en claro los dos puntos ya señalados:

a) Están esperando que el petro se "revalorice" y valga más que el bitcoin... de este modo la narco-dictadura-chavista habría descubierto la fuente de la riqueza mágica e infinita... no hacía falta tener un país en orden y productivo... ahora conque Haití emita "coco-coins" se pueden hacer millonarios !! 

b) El Estado está con la lengua afuera, escupiendo sangre y al borde del colapso financiero total.

===



> Además, "si *el gobierno decide promover la creación de casas de cambio* en línea que trancen con el Petro y otras criptomonedas, podrá cobrar pequeñas comisiones por cada transacción y ello representa un ingreso", añadió.





Claro!, cómo no se nos había ocurrido !!... un exchange ESTATAL *con acceso a tus datos personales, claves públicas y direcciones* para que los bitcoins y ethereum se cambien allí por bolívares !!

Verdaderamente brillante !!

De todos modos será un estupendo lugar para que *cualquier shitcoin abandonada* trate de listarse para cambiar "aire" por "petros" y, quién les dice, en el futuro poder cobrarlo en petróleo.

Cuántos dogecoins y cacacoins van a recolectar a cambio de petros !!  (eso sí, dólares que es lo que quieren... poco y nada).

===


> El especialista también se refirió a la "persecución financiera" internacional que ha denunciado el gobierno venezolano, y dijo que probablemente no cese en el ámbito de los criptoactivos, ya que "la administración (del presidente estadounidense Donald) *Trump* intentará presionar a las casas de cambio" que operan en línea para que no se cotice el Petro.
> 
> Tampoco descartó que la iniciativa *reciba ataques informáticos* dirigidos contra empresas de almacenamiento (billeteras virtuales). Sin embargo, comentó que rastrear las transacciones con Petro o cualquier otra criptomoneda es muy difícil, lo cual representa una gran ventaja del sistema "blockchain" (base de datos).



Ya saben... si falla no será culpa de nuestro delirio sino *de Trump y de los hackers*... nosotros somos unos genios incomprendidos a los que el Mundo ataca para evitar reconocer nuestros triunfos.

Ains!! 

===



> El éxito del Petro, a juicio del especialista, "dependerá del nivel de apertura y practicidad" que el gobierno le proporcione al instrumento, partiendo con la ventaja de ser emitido "en el mejor momento para lanzar una criptomoneda, hay un 'boom' global con este tema".
> 
> El *14 de enero* próximo se llevará a cabo un encuentro nacional de "mineros" (inversionistas) en Venezuela, *cuando se presentará el "white paper"* o la carta fundacional de la criptomoneda venezolana, que establecerá más detalles acerca de su plataforma y mecanismos de funcionamiento.
> 
> El respaldo de la primera emisión del Petro es el petróleo certificado contenido en el Bloque 1 de la Faja Petrolífera del Orinoco, zona de enormes riquezas petroleras, según anunció Maduro, quien hizo un llamado a un registro de mineros de criptoactivos y creó el Observatorio de "Blockchain".



Y, como no podía ser de otro modo en el Reino de la Improvisación chavista, discurren alegremente sobre el "petro" y ni siquiera tienen el White Paper. 
*Se ignora que tecnología usarán* (si copiarán el bitcoin u otra), si tendrán una blockchain propia o usarán la de Ethereum, si será POW o POS, cuántas transacciones por segundo admitirá según los bloques que procese, etc., etc., etc.

Pero, que esto no los sorprenda !!... *todo se hace así en Madurolandia !!* 

===

Ahora viene lo bonito... ahora citan al "ejperto" mayor del Reino *Don Carlos Vargas*:



> El superintendente de Criptomonedas de Venezuela, *Carlos Vargas*, ofreció recientemente detalles a la televisora del Estado sobre diversos aspectos relacionados con la actividad digital.
> 
> Uno de ellos fue enfatizar que *estarán legalizando la "minería"* (manejo) de criptoactivos en su país y promoviéndola en pequeña, mediana y gran escala.
> 
> ...



La ristra de idioteces por centímetro lineal de texto es brutal !

a) Legalizan la *"minería privada"*... para qué si ellos no la van a usar con el petro ?... para *regalarle electricidad a los privados* ?... electricidad que FALTA HOY en Venezuela ?

b) Para bajarle el costo a los mineros del bitcoin ?... se pensará que se los van a regalar a ellos ?... no sabe que los bitcoins SE LOS LLEVAN ?

El móngolo "inversor privado" que lleve a Venezuela unas decenas de millones en equipos, que sepa que en tres meses saldrá Maduro con la televisión y dirá "exprópiese" y le pagarán sus equipos en bolivares al "cambio oficial" !! 

Lo mismo que hicieron con cementeras, envasadoras, bancos, chacras y campos y demás.

Cuando se den cuenta que la minería *les chupa energía como beduinos sedientos* y no les deja NADA se ocuparán de cerrarla.

Venezuela tiene GASOLINA GRATIS y electricidad GRATIS pero, aún así *NADIE va a poner una fábrica allí porque SE LA ROBAN*... por qué tratarían diferente a los mineros (que se llevan todo) que a los cementeros (que producían para la riqueza nacional) ?

Delirio, sobre delirio, sobre delirio, envuelto en delirio y con un moño de delirio e improvisación.

===

Y esto, es la pela que cierra el tema:



> La autoridad en criptomonedas anunció que "el Petro" será una moneda divisible que *podrá ser comprada por todos los venezolanos*; mientras, detalló que el Petro va a funcionar "con una billetera digital" asociada a un instrumento con código QR ideado por el gobierno conocido como *"carnet de la Patria".*
> 
> "Todas las personas (...) que tienen hoy carnet de la Patria *van a tener perfectamente una billetera digital* donde pueden tener guardados sus petros o sus otras criptomonedas", agregó Vargas.



Adviértase que Don Carlitos Vargas se olvidó de decir si los venezolanos podrán comprar petros *en bolívares o dólares*. 

Si lo pueden hacer en BOLIVARES, se olvidó de decir *si es al cambio "oficial" de 15.000 bolívares o al "dolartoday" de 150.000.*

Si lo pueden comprar al 'cambio oficial' lo que tendrá el gobierno es BOLIVARES DEVALUADOS en la mano a cambio de petros.

Si lo pueden comprar al 'cambio dólartoday', no sólo reconocen que el cambio de 'dolartoday' es verdadero sino que tendrán un montón de BOLIVARES DEVALUADOS en la mano (más que en la otra opción) a cambio de petros.

Y, si los tienen que *comprar en DOLARES*, me pregunto para qué un venezolano (salvo para sacar dinero del país) cambiaría DOLARES DE VERDAD por un delirio digital chavista !!

Pero la perla final es que tiene tan poca idea del tema que confunde la billetera digital del "carnet de la patria" *con la billetera de clave asimétrica de las criptomonedas !!*

_¿ O es que el Estado te va a llevar las cuentas y las claves y tendrá tus petros y sólo te mostrará los saldos ?_



Como ven, no tienen idea y están locos.


----------



## mazuste (13 Ene 2018)

No se puede negar que, a la hora de vacilar, algunos se hacen unas pajas mentales
con doble tirabuzón y salto de cama... ) 
Lo que se hace por enredar...


----------



## loquesubebaja (13 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> No se puede negar que, a la hora de vacilar, algunos se hacen unas pajas mentales
> con doble tirabuzón y salto de cama... )
> Lo que se hace por enredar...



Tenía que darte vergüenza decir lo que dices desde la comodidad de España.


----------



## mazuste (13 Ene 2018)

loquesubebaja dijo:


> Tenía que darte vergüenza decir lo que dices desde la comodidad de España.



*
 Ese mismo comentario me lo hicieron hace... ¿7 años? :ouch:
En un hilo de Siria... :rolleye: ¿Qué le parece? 

"Sinvergüenza", me dice el inverecundo, el jocundo y falaz forero...* )







*
Escuálido que se respeta habla pestes del gobierno pero anda desesperado
por saber a cuánto van a poner el Dicom para poder comprar los Petros...
*


----------



## stuka! (13 Ene 2018)

Bueno , Mazuste ., Pueblo-hambreado-chavista: 

y CUANTOS PETROS VAN A COMPRAR USTEDES?


----------



## Gurney (13 Ene 2018)

Y cuando los compres pon una captura de pantalla


----------



## chavisto (13 Ene 2018)

*Cepal: criptomonedas ayudarán a América Latina*


> 13 enero, 2018
> 
> Mediante un informe especializado de la Comisión Económica para Latinoamérica y el Caribe (Cepal), la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (ONU) evaluó las ventajas de las criptomonedas para la región y su uso en la resolución de los problemas en los sistemas de pagos de los países caribeños. El estudio fue publicado en enero de 2016 y fue realizado por el experto Shiva Bissessar, director técnico de Pinaka Technology Solutions e integrante de la The Internet Society (ISOC), organización internacional sin fines de lucro que promueve el uso y el acceso a Internet.
> 
> ...


----------



## frangelico (13 Ene 2018)

Ni siquiera se sabe cuánto petróleo venezolano está ya vendido y cobrado pero aún por extraer, que estos tienen tanta prisa que lo venden todo. El dia que se sepan las cifras de lo ingresado por Venezuela en estos últimos 20 años (supera el PIb de España y no sé si ya el de Italia) , será patente el mayor saqueo de la Historia con enorme diferencia.


----------



## chavisto (13 Ene 2018)

*Portugal está evaluando invertir en Petros*


> 9 enero, 2018
> 
> El presidente de la República Nicolás Maduro recibió este martes en el Palacio de Miraflores al ministro de Negocios Extranjeros de Portugal, Augusto Santos, con el objetivo de fortalecer las relaciones bilaterales entre ambas naciones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ramgus27 (13 Ene 2018)

Para esto delincuente rojos solo repiten como papagallos propaganda y politizan todo que asco, nunca se equivocan el error es por otros fuerza externa.


----------



## Nico (13 Ene 2018)

Preguntas clave que los narco-banano-chavistas no contestan (porque no tienen ni idea aún):

1) Qué tecnología usará el petro ?, copiarán a cuál de las criptos ?

2) Qué blockchain usarán ?, una propia ?, la de ethereum ?

3) En qué venderán los petros ?, en dólares ?, en bolívares ?

4) Si es en bolívares... a qué cambio ?, "oficial mágico bananero" (15.000) o el de verdad que informa "dólartoday" (170.000).

5) Qué wallet van a usar ? (obviamente el carnet de la patria no es un wallet para criptomonedas).

6) Será obligatorio recibir petro como pago ?, o es optativo ?

7) Se pueden poner los precios en petros ? (jo jo jo)

8) La minería será "estatal" o pagarán a mineros privados ?, cuánto ?

9) Los nodos que sustentan la blockchain son estatales ?, cuántos habrá ?... si son privados.. cuánto pagarán por la transacción ?

10) Si los nodos son estatales... cómo se pagarán las comisiones por transacción ?, a cuánto ascienden ?, habrá comisiones ?

11) Qué exchanges "de fuera de Venezuela" listarán el petro ?, se admitirán pares con otras criptos ?, cuáles ?

12) Qué cantidad de procesadores van a poner para minar y establecer nodos ?, a qué precio ?

13) Cuánto personal han contratado y van a contratar para manejar todo el sistema ?, cuánto les cuesta ?

===

Supuestamente mañana quedarán develadas varias de estas cuestiones (con el white paper que ni lo han sacado aún).

Con esos datos en la mano (que ni tienen idea aún), será sencillo analizar lo que pasará con el proyecto.

Con lo que HOY han dicho (nada, pedos, aire, volteretas en el aire), el petro será el canal para que los pocos que puedan SAQUEN SU DINERO de Venezuela empobreciendo más el país hasta que el GASTO que les demandará el sistema los obligue a CERRARLO.

_3 meses de duración y unos 1000-2000 millones de costo antes de reventar ?_

Espero que menos porque, cada dólar que se gastan en este delirio es un dólar menos para la comida de la gente que muere de hambre.


----------



## mazuste (13 Ene 2018)

El zascandil Nico rabiando. Que alguien le de algo... )


----------



## mazuste (14 Ene 2018)

*
Cada día que nace... *


----------



## Nico (14 Ene 2018)

La última patraña propagandística de la dictadura caribeña posiblemente no llegue a ver la luz. Los tiempos finales han llegado. Todo se acaba.

La parálisis es total. Nadie va a trabajar para poder hacer colas esperando conseguir algo de comida. Camiones y negocios son saqueados por las turbas hambrientas.

Los vehículos se detienen por falta de baterías (robadas la noche anterior y que no pueden ser repuestas por inexistencia de las mismas). No hay neumáticos.

El caos ya no es una posibilidad... es lo que se ve en la calle AHORA.

Todo terminó. Fue la peor experiencia vivida por un pueblo en lo que va del S XXI y será estudiada con sorpresa y dolor en los años por venir.

Pocos podrán creer los dislates que saldrán a la luz cuando las ratas terminen su escape.

Aviones privados, cargados de dólares ya están yendo al único sitio del planeta donde pueden refugiarse: Cuba.

Las cortinas se cierran y las luces se apagan. La tragedia ha llegado a su fin.

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ene 2018)

El mejor indicador del daño que hace el petro al imperio es ver a la oposición sentada a negociar. Hace meses eso sería impensable. 
::


----------



## stuka! (14 Ene 2018)

Bueno , hoy es el Dia D.

se sabe a que hora publican el whitepaper del Petro? -las risas van a estar aseguradas-

por cierto. El Mahuro ha "pedido" al resto de paises de ALBA que tambien usen SU petro?
-es posible tal grado de delirio ?-


----------



## CobraSensei (14 Ene 2018)

Tengo una pregunta... tonta...

Si yo invierto 100 euros en petros... ¿Puedo quedar debiendo dinero a alguien? o si vale 0 simplemente pierdo lo invertido

No es una tonteria invertir algo que no duela mucho solo por ver que pasa.... que tuviera 100euros en bitcoing hace unas semanas dio una sorpresa.


----------



## stuka! (14 Ene 2018)

bueno , hoy salia el whitepaper , no?

hay alguna noticia?


----------



## Nico (14 Ene 2018)

Dios mio !!, acabo de ver el vídeo... no tienen NI IDEA de nada !!

Escuchas a estos delirantes y te das cuenta por qué Venezuela está como está... desconocen hasta las leyes más básicas del mercado, el dinero, los puntos de equilibrio, la oferta y demanda...

Es como escuchar a un marciano.

Están muertos !!, van como gallinas sin cabeza !!

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## Ostracismo Produtorio (14 Ene 2018)

Pillo fail


----------



## stuka! (14 Ene 2018)

Madre del amor hermoso.

Acabo de ver el vídeo.

No se ni por dónde empezar.


----------



## Nico (15 Ene 2018)

Cof cof... cof cof...

Resulta que de la presentación del "white paper" el 14 de Enero pasamos al *18 de enero* ?

Y la reunión de los "mineros" pasó para el día 15/1 ?

Y todavía *NO HAY NADA* (salvo propaganda y delirios surtidos) ?



Era de imaginar. En la cuna de la improvisación y el delirio no cabía esperar otra cosa.

Venezuela... paso a paso rumbo a la debacle final !!



Dame un PETRO payo !!


----------



## mazuste (15 Ene 2018)

Ladran y vuelven a ladrar por todas las esquinas del foro... Importante

¡¡ Pues si que andan cardiacos, los zascandiles, por la cosa del Petro!!
Están más preocupados estos correveidiles que los chicos de Maduro. 8:


----------



## mazuste (15 Ene 2018)

*
Un tal Jose Toro Hardy, escuálido ladrón, fue acusado de robo a PDVSA. 
Se escapó de Venezuela para regresar a los 10 años cuando prescribió el
delito y ahora se dedica a dar conferencias en contra del Petro. 
¿Qué más se le puede pedir a un vividor?*


----------



## Nico (15 Ene 2018)

Dónde está el PETRO mi amol ?? !!! 

::::


----------



## Nico (15 Ene 2018)

stuka! dijo:


> bueno , hoy salia el whitepaper , no?
> 
> hay alguna noticia?



Nop!. Hazmerreir chaburrista (otro) puro y duro. 

Ahora lo pasaron *al 18 de Enero* y no tienen NI IDEA cómo la van a arreglar ese día.

Posiblemente alguien que sabe leer y escribir se dio cuenta de la burrada y les avisó del dislate en el que estaban metidos.

Pensar que Maduro se quemó invitando a otros Gobiernos a que usen el "Petro"... se han de estar cagando de risa.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (15 Ene 2018)

Y ahora llega la plata y el oro...esto ya es una ola contra el dólar....
CryptoSilver
::
El último que apague La Luz.....y use los dólares para alumbrar la habitación....
:


----------



## mazuste (15 Ene 2018)

*Sepa, entre otra, cuales son las razones por la cual ElPetro
está alterando el gallinero. y genera ansiedad en todo personal. *

http://dlvr.it/QBD2Vk


----------



## stuka! (15 Ene 2018)

Lista actualizada de países de ALBA que han adoptado el petrotimo del maduro.
----
[fin de la lista]

Actualizaremos frecuentemente.


----------



## Nico (15 Ene 2018)

Principales puntos del revolucionario White Paper presentado el 14 de Enero de conformidad a las órdenes del valeroso líder Maduro:

*-
*-
*-

Extraordinario !


----------



## stuka! (15 Ene 2018)

Parece que no logran engañar a tanta gente como creen: 

El petro languidecera -junto con el bolivar fuerte- en la tumba.

Forbes Welcome

Vicente FOX. : Maduro: O RENUNCIAS o sales en un CAJON

¡TIC-TAC! Vicente Fox lo advirtió: Maduro renuncias o "sales con las patas por delante en un cajón"


----------



## stuka! (15 Ene 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> - Con estas mesas buscamos recoger y discutir todas las propuestas desde los distintos sectores del país.
> - Estamos planteando una propuestas para el desarrollo de un marco jurídico para la protección de mineros digitales.
> - Desde esta mesa de trabajo *vamos a desarrollar un esquema para el cobro de impuestos a quienes trabajen la minería digital a gran escala.*



j o jo jo oo jojo jo juas juas juas 

No me digas que no son la monda.

Y lo peor es que fijo que se han inscrito con el nombre y cedula verdaderos.


Se les ve contentos ,eh ???







Nb: voy a sacar del ignore al pueblohambrechavista. Es una fuente inagotable de risas.


----------



## Nico (15 Ene 2018)

Me gusta porque, según la foto, ahora la "presentación de Maduro" es el 21 de Enero !!

Del famoso "white paper" que se presentaba el 14 de Enero, *ni noticias*.
Del lanzamiento del Petro, *ni noticias*.
De los "exchanges" en pruebas, *ni noticias*.
De los datos de la tecnología a usar, *ni noticias*.

Típico chavismo-banano-caribeño a su máxima expresión. :XX:

Y en esta reunión el lema es: _"...dame alguna idea payo que no sabemos ni para dónde apuntar..."_


----------



## machote hispano (15 Ene 2018)

Cuando pillen a este narcogobierno dirán que todo es simbólico y que no lo volveran a hacer y que era el mandato de las urnas.

Y al mismo tiempo gente muriendo.
Por favor, que algún compañero ponga links del desastre humanitario.


----------



## carpetano (15 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Me gusta porque, según la foto, ahora la "presentación de Maduro" es el 21 de Enero !!
> 
> Del famoso "white paper" que se presentaba el 14 de Enero, *ni noticias*.
> Del lanzamiento del Petro, *ni noticias*.
> ...




Todo este tema del petro, la propaganda continua, noticias humo, la dilación en la presentación,, la falta de resultados concretos, la verborrea científico-tecnológica enrevesada, me recuerda al patrón de Grapheano y otras estafas "tecnológicas" similares... ienso:


----------



## Seren (15 Ene 2018)

Alguien puede informar de por donde se mueve ya el nivel de dolarizacion del país? Me refiero a porcentajes de sueldos y compra-venta de bienes en dólar. 
En mi opinión la fase final del bolívar esta a la vuelta de la esquina. 

La chorrada del petro esta bien para amenizar el asunto, que poca risa le va a dar a quien no haya escapado ya del bolívar


----------



## Nico (15 Ene 2018)

Seren dijo:


> Alguien puede informar de por donde se mueve ya el nivel de dolarizacion del país? Me refiero a porcentajes de sueldos y compra-venta de bienes en dólar.



Ante el caos total hace unos años atrás habían autorizado un circuito "libre" para la comida.

De ese modo, a los del "carnet de la patria" le regalaban la comida (comprada con dólares en México, socios de Maduro aclaro) pero, a los "antichavistas" los dejaba comer pagando a "precio internacional".

Por eso, un kilo de azúcar "revolucionaria" sale por 1500 bolivares y "pal'enemigo" está en 150.000 bolivares el kilo (1 dólar, igual que en cualquier lado).

Pero ahora, como ni para los pobres tienen, fueron a saquear los supermercados de "precio libre" y les obligaron a vender sus existencias a precio bajo... nadie ha repuesto nada y han regresado las góndolas vacías.

Ni comen los pobres, ni comen los que tienen dólares.

===

Pero acá el tema va de "petros" y de la payasada final del narco-régimen.

Maduro anunciando que el *14 de Enero* presentaba el "white paper" (no tiene ni idea qué es por supuesto) y, hace poco, ofreciendo internacionalmente a otros presidentes que "usen el Petro".

Hoy, no sólo *no tienen* "white paper" sino que, a tenor de la pizarra, esperan que para el "*21 de Enero*" alguien presente alguna idea porque están *en bolas y a los gritos*.


----------



## mazuste (15 Ene 2018)

¿Cómo tanta preocupación y ansiedad, si todo es filfa? :rolleye:
Estaría, yo, tan feliz y ufano si antichavista fuera; chupado ¿oigan!!

Para Venezuela, con esta apuesta del Petro, su objetivo primero
y más importante, va a ser eludir el bloqueo financiero impuesto
por el imperio con sus caniches. Pero deben tener clara una cosa:

Para el Estado bolivariano, los problemas que genera la guerra
económica son manejables porque los extraordinarios recursos
con que cuenta el país, son enormes. Tanto, que hasta la mayoría
de los analistas políticos y económicos lo reconocen, a pesar de
toda esa mediática imperante, que tiene por objetivo alterar la 
capacidad de respuesta de los movimientos ciudadanos y populares
que apoyan al chavismo ¿Eso es lo que les duele? Pues claro que si. ehhh :abajo:


----------



## Nico (15 Ene 2018)

Lo de Oscar Pérez es un montaje de PSIOP que tenían preparado para usar cuando les conviniese (seguramente para las elecciones) pero, el *tema de los SAQUEOS* (muy grave) y, quizás *el del PETRO* (una verguenza internacional y mayúscula) puede que los haya llevado a "activarlo".

"Sorprendentemente" Pérez le ofreció una entrevista a la CNN hace apenas 48 horas (para volver al ruedo mediático) y, su "resistencia" es más falsa que un dólar bolivariano.

Es posible que lo hayan matado incluso (para no dejar testigos) pero, no descartes que haya sido un teatro montado y el tipo ya viva (con el pelo teñido y barba) en Europa (previo paso de unos años por Cuba).

===

La insistencia del régimen por hablar del tema (véase Mazuste y pueblochavista) es señal clara de que los *PREOCUPA MUCHO* la situación y están sacando las cartas que le quedan de la manga para tratar de frenar mediáticamente los problemas.

===

¿ Sabes cuánto les va a durar la noticia ?... no más allá de 72 horas. Cuando los problemas son *TAN GRAVES* como los que tiene el régimen en estos momentos, los acontecimientos se precipitan.

Sólo en Zulia (un Estado mediano) se estima que faltan 40.000 neumáticos y más de 20.000 baterías.

Los autos están andando con cauchos recuperados de basurales y, los robos de batería paralizan miles de autos al día.

*Todo se frena. Todo se paraliza. Nada funciona. No hay comida. No hay medicamentos. PDVSA está en coma. La inflación será del 4000% anual. Es el fin.*

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 00:18 ----------

Y Maduro debe estar en crisis porque, se pensó que el Petro era "mágico" y la solución a todos sus problemas y cuando, alguien con dos dedos de frente y que sabe decir "Mamá y Papá" sin tartamudear, le explicó realmente las consecuencias, se ha dado cuenta que está hundido y, para peor, que será el *HAZMERREIR MUNDIAL*.

Van a terminar sacando una chapuza que pasará al olvido en dos tardes y con la que tratarán de tapar las verguenzas de haberle dado tanto bombo mediático a una fantasía de tres improvisados (que en el reino del dislate que es Venezuela pensaron que eran magos).

Game Over.


----------



## elneng (15 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Lo de Oscar Pérez es un montaje de PSIOP



Y aqui he dejado de leer. ¿Enserio hasta en esto vamos a tejer mentiras?


----------



## chavisto (16 Ene 2018)

*Juventud plantea a la ANC crear comisión especial para debatir el tema de las criptomonedas*


> Jan 15, 2018
> La juventud venezolana propondrá a la Asamblea Nacional Constituyente (ANC) crear una comisión especial que se encargue de debatir las propuestas presentadas por los diversos sectores para llevar a cabo el sistema financiero de la criptomoneda el Petro, indicó este viernes el ministro para la Juventud y Deporte, Pedro Infante.



[youtube]MXh0qZ9fjE8[/youtube]


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (16 Ene 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *Juventud plantea a la ANC crear comisión especial para debatir el tema de las criptomonedas*
> 
> [youtube]MXh0qZ9fjE8[/youtube]



De verdad que no os dais cuenta del ridiculo espantoso que estais haciendo?


----------



## Garrafone (16 Ene 2018)

100% preminada y con la garantía del retrasado mental que tiene sumido a su país en una inflación del 3000%, ¿que podría salir mal?

Hay que ser totalmente retrasado para confundir esto con una criptomoneda

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 08:25 ----------

Veamos,

Check - Una criptomoneda centralizada
Check - Una criptomoneda cuyas regulaciones la fija el propio gobierno
Check - Una criptomoneda que tendrá un Superintendente (jojojojo) designado por el propio gobierno.
Check - Una criptomoneda cuyo anclaje cambiario lo fija el propio gobierno, 
Check - Una criptomoneda que no no podrá ser minada sino que está totalmente PRE MINADA por un gobierno que ha destruído el valor de su propia moneda
Check - Una criptomoneda que será asignada mediante subastas 

Afirmo sin temor a equivocarme que cualquier shitcoin , hasta una troll es mejor que el Petro


----------



## mazuste (16 Ene 2018)

Nada como captar la inquietud y la zozobra simulada entre risitas nerviosas
y desprecios seudocientíficos... ) Mantener al contrario en tensión... Tic,tac... 


Ricardo Menéndez:
* Petro romperá cerco financiero impuesto al país*


La criptomoneda venezolana Petro, sustentada por recursos estratégicos,
romperá cercos tecnológicos y financieros impuestos al país, 







La criptomoneda representará también una ruptura en materia de logística
y brota como una herramienta de soberanía sin controles desde el extranjero.
notitarde


----------



## Nico (16 Ene 2018)

En la macacolandia caribeña los "genios" que pergeñaron esta idea lo hicieron en la creencia de que se inventaban un "petro" y éste subía de precio al calor de las mágicas "revalorizaciones" de las criptos alcanzando valores de cientos o miles de dólares.

En sus sueños de borrachos imaginaban lanzar el "petro" con el "respaldo" del petróleo y que, por ser una moneda "tan importante" pasaba a cotizar -digamos- *$ 1000* en los exchanges mundiales.

De este modo y sólo en su "primera emisión" de 100 millones le aseguraba al Gobierno (el dueño del preminado) la bonita cifra de *100.000 millones de dólares* para gastar en sus cositas. 

Dinero "mágico" a raudales para gastar !!... el sueño de la lecherita que va con el cántaro a la fuente hecho realidad !!

A medida que tuvieron que pasar sus fantasiosas ideas a la REALIDAD han visto que no tienen idea de casi nada y por eso, el famoso "white paper" que se presentaba el *14 de Enero* ahora parece que lo patean para el *21 de Enero* como mínimo.

El "temario" que se ve en las fotos da una idea clara de que NO TIENEN IDEA de casi nada y por eso piden "ideas" para:

a) Cómo *cobrar la electricidad* (si la regalan es una subvención de los pobres venezolanos hambrientos a los millonarios mineros de criptomonedas).

b) Cómo *cobrar los IMPUESTOS* (si no le ponen impuestos a la actividad es una subvención de los pobres venezolanos hambrientos a los millonarios mineros de criptomonedas).

c) Cómo *manejar los exchanges* ! (precio dólartoday ?, dólar disney ?)

d) *Qué tecnología usar !!* (no tienen idea si usar un clon de bitcoin o un "activo digital" en la cadena de Ethereum, si usar una blockchain "cerrada" o "abierta", etc.)

===

Y es que estos fantasiosos, improvisados, ignorantes tienen *TAN POCA IDEA* de temas financieros (de lo contrario no tendrían al país más rico de América como lo tienen) que, recién ahora que algún economista que más o menos sabe leer, se ha puesto a estudiar el tema, están tomando conciencia del monstruo que han anunciado alegremente.

Veamos:

1) Si crean una blockchain *PROPIA Y CERRADA* (manejada por el gobierno) no hay modo de que NADIE ponga un centavo allí. 
¿ Tú pondrías dinero en una cripto cuya blockchain maneja Maduro ?

Solo dementes.

Si la crean de ese modo se la tendrán que enchufar de prepo a los propios venezolanos y, en cualquier exchange externo donde la coticen tendrán que mandar dinero REAL a sostener el precio porque, nadie comprará ni dos petros para tener recuerdo.

2) Si se les ocurre *"lanzarla a una blockchain PUBLICA"* pasan a tener tres problemas:

a) Los hackers la pueden hacer pelota en tres tardes (el poder de hash *será ridículo *porque sólo dependerá de los equipos que ponga el gobierno)

b) Si quieren *MUCHOS NODOS Y MINEROS* tendrán que "pagar" por ello (nadie va a ponerles nodos "de gratis" para una moneda estatal).

c) Y, en este caso, automáticamente nacerá un *"circuito paralelo" de la cotización* que los pondrá en ridículo porque *creará HIPER-MEGA-INFLACION y EVASION DE DIVISAS* a una escala brutal.

===

Explico este último punto:

Supongamos que "regalan" un petro a cada venezolano que tiene "carnet de la patria". Son unos 10 o 12 millones de pobres que comen por tener ese "carnet".

Estos tipos, que ganan entre 0 y 5 dólares al mes se verán de pronto con "1 petro" que "supuestamente" vale $ 60... el sueldo de todo un año !!

Saldrán como locos a venderlo para poder COMPRAR COMIDA y, como en cualquier mercado, los pocos que tengan dinero para comprar esos petros en "localbitcoin" (en la calle) los pagarán a razón de $ 10 o $ 20 el petro (no a $ 60).

Estos especuladores transferirán los petros a exchanges externos y allí tiene que operar un segundo mecanismo... los parientes de los venezolanos que traten de mandarles dinero a sus parientes de Venezuela.

Aquí si puede que el petro se compre a $ 60 para enviar el dinero a los parientes.

Pero en este caso el GOBIERNO no tendrá ningún PODER DE COMPRA !!

Puede que vendan 1 o 2 millones de petros a "precio petróleo" de $ 60 pero, salvo ese dinero no olerán más nada porque, el resto del circuito será AUTONOMO al del Gobierno y se conformará como modo de TRANSFERIR DINERO !

- De los parientes de afuera a los parientes de adentro.
- Venta con descuento en el mercado
- Salida de fondos al exterior

Sin quererlo, habrán creado un "Western Union" que le permitirá a unos pocos "sacar dólares" afuera y, a los que tienen pariente, recibir algo de dinero que se usará para comprar comida en el CIRCUITO LIBRE (que se paga en dólares afuera para importar).

Además, el exceso de bolivares en el mercado *SUBIRA LOS PRECIOS* de los escasos productos que quedan !!

===

Más inflación
Evasión de Divisas.
Todo "gratis" gracias al Gobierno !! 

===

Así que, no pueden crear el petro con una blockchain "pública" porque pierden el control por completo y, si lo crean con una blockchain "cerrada" (que sólo manejan ellos) no habrá COMPRADORES (salvo el propio gobierno para la propaganda del día).

===

Pocas semanas después, habiendo *perdido MONTAÑAS DE DINERO*, cerrarán todo con alguna excusa y *se olvidarán del tema* como DE TANTOS OTROS TEMAS que han inventado pensando que la "magia" existe.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ene 2018)

Maduro:*
El Petro será el centro de la política financiera en 2018 en Venezuela*

[youtube]hmzloJYaVfA[/youtube]


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Ene 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *Precios del petróleo muestran incremento*
> 
> [youtube]RueJMocp_ks[/youtube]



Ahora Brent...
69,86 -0,40 -0,57% 10:45:37 - Info en tiempo real CFD. 
Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
Tipo:	Materias primas
Grupo:	Energía
::
Solo hay que ver cómo chillan los CM del imperio....
:


----------



## Nico (16 Ene 2018)

Si el "petro" es su salvación (dicho por Maduro), están muertos. Falta la firma final.

Es como el "white paper" del día 14 de enero... no tiene nada ! :bla:

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## mazuste (16 Ene 2018)

*
El Petro, alternativa soberana ante la guerra económica*

[youtube]z3qG0suhWso[/youtube]


----------



## aris (16 Ene 2018)

viendo las informaciones del Petro, lo más parecido son las acciones preferenciales.


----------



## mazuste (16 Ene 2018)

Mitos al descubierto:*
El Petro permite la creación de monedas sin intermediarios*

[youtube]-NJhHu2bddU[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (16 Ene 2018)

Ya sabemos, por medio de nuestros zascandiles adjuntos entre otros,
que lo del Petro es caca de la vaca y de otros rumiantes...Sin embargo,
desde el imperio, no les debe parecer tan boñiga esa iniciativa chavista
puesto que sigue metiendo miedo y amenazando a su errático rebaño: 8:

*
EE.UU. advierte a inversores sobre el "petro" *



> El Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos advirtió el martes a los inversores
> estadounidenses que deben ser precavidos con la nueva criptomoneda venezolana,
> el “petro”, al señalar que operar con esta divisa podría contravenir las sanciones
> contra el Gobierno del presidente Nicolás Maduro.



Voz de America


----------



## Nico (17 Ene 2018)

*Mazuste* querido... ni siquiera saben si la van a cotizar al bolivar "disney" o el de verdad.

No tienen NI IDEA si la blockchain será pública o cerrada y, si fuera pública, quien le paga a los mineros (ya que es preminada y no hay recompensa).

Tu escasa idea del tema hace que desconozcas cosas tan básicas (pareces un chavista... oh wait ! ), pero créeme que, sin esos detalles mínimos no puedes ni siquiera imaginar para qué va a servir o cómo se podrá usar.

Propaganda, propaganda y mucho bla bla bla con pésimos resultados y mucho robo... eso es el chavismo... apena que te prestes a ese juego vergonzoso.


----------



## chavisto (17 Ene 2018)

*U.S. warns investors over Venezuela's 'Petro' cryptocurrency*


[youtube]sGnp7um1yRI[/youtube]


----------



## Nico (17 Ene 2018)

Cálmate asteriscos !

Te voy a explicar algo que es de primero de economía (cosa que se ignora en Venezuela).

Existen las *DIVISAS* y existen en paralelo los *MEDIOS DE PAGO* y los *INTRUMENTOS DE DEUDA*.

Las divisas dependen de reconocimiento *INTERNACIONAL* (para poder operar internacionalmente). Ese status lo tiene el *BOLIVAR* pero el gobierno no lo usa porque ha decidido manejarse con un MERCADO CERRADO. Por eso los dólares se tienen que comprar "en negro" o "B" y la cotización surge de la calle (Cúcuta - Dólartoday)

Para que un país pueda tener DOS monedas tiene que hacer una serie de acuerdos internacionales que, obviamente, la pseudo-dictadura madurista *no puede hacer*.

Entonces el petro puede ser o bien *un MEDIO ALTERNATIVO DE PAGO* (cuasi-moneda) o bien un *INSTRUMENTO DE DEUDA* (ej. un bono).

Señalo el detalle porque, podría darse el caso que un BONO sirviera como MEDIO DE PAGO en condiciones especiales (caso crisis Argentina donde las provincias emitieron cuasi-monedas que eran bonos pero operaban como medios de pago).

Dicho lo anterior demos un paso adicional.

Los macacos caribeños aún *NO HAN DEFINIDO la naturaleza del petro*... que sea o no una "criptomoneda" no define su naturaleza sino sólo su tecnología. Puede ser *MEDIO DE PAGO* (cuasimoneda como es bitcoin de modo limitado) o puede ser un *INSTRUMENTO DE DEUDA* (bono). En ambos casos será "electrónico" pero, repito que eso es la tecnología y no su naturaleza financiera.

Para el segundo caso (bono) tendría que tener *FECHA DE VENCIMIENTO, INTERES y MECANISMO DE RESCATE* (es decir, comprometerse a entregar un barril de petróleo tal día en tal lugar o bien el monto equivalente en tal banco y tal fecha).

Los macaco-bananeros, sin tener la más puta idea pretenden emitirlo como "cuasi-moneda" *sin fecha de vencimiento ni pago* (no es instrumento de deuda con alcance de bono) con la supina esperanza de que, en un arrebato de locura "alguien" se decida a darles dinero por un código digital.

Los UNICOS tarados que podrían hacer eso son familiares de venezolanos que desearan enviar dinero a sus parientes sometidos al hambre de la dictadura pero, para que ello fuera posible tienen que darse algunas condiciones:

1) El petro tiene que ser *MEDIO DE PAGO local* en Venezuela.

o bien...

2) El petro no es medio de pago pero *se CAMBIA por moneda local*.

Si están tan tarados de ponerlo como MEDIO DE PAGO tendrían que permitir que los PRECIOS pudieran ponerse "en petros" pero, en ese caso, *están dolarizando la economía de modo indirecto.*

La otra opción es que le fijen un CAMBIO ESPECIAL que se les salga del nabo (digamos con un bolivar a 13.000 x dólar o 50.000 por dólar) y, en ese caso crean un caos inenarrable en el que ya nadie sabrá que vale NADA porque, tendrán un cambio para el bolivar-dólar y otro para el petro-dólar y en ambos casos dirigido por el gobierno más el cambio que "fije la calle".

Además, si el precio INTERNO es de 20.000 bananos por petro, *nadie pagará afuera 60 dólares* para mandarle a sus parientes porque, no les darían 9 millones de bolivares sino 1 millón ( a 20.000 bananos x petro) y, automáticamente el precio externo se ajustaría a ese valor.

_Conclusión ?_

Espera que indiquen:

a) Cotización
b) Ventanilla de cambios
c) Blockchain abierta o cerrada

Y, recién allí, podrás (podremos) opinar *si el caos, fracaso y hazmerreir será pequeño, mediano o grande.*

Te aviso que *NI TIENEN IDEA* qué van a hacer con las tres preguntas que acabo de indicarte.

Si alguien con dos dedos de frente ha estudiado el tema, les ha de haber explicado el dislate y deben estar con los calzoncillos sucios.

Ahora... si los "ejpertos" son esos que salen en los vídeos... espérate CUALQUIER COSA 

===

Ya se van. Esto es una muestra más de lo desesperados que están y lo improvisados que son.

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## mazuste (17 Ene 2018)

) Nuestro zascandil instruyendo al colombiano histerisco... :XX:

Ahora solo falta que se lo explique al Dpto. del Tesoro imperial,
porque, al parecer, todavía ) no se han enterado de sus pajas
y ya sacan los colmillos a relucir...

*
EEUU comienza guerra contra el PETRO*


----------



## jam14 (17 Ene 2018)

EE.UU. amenaza a los potenciales compradores del petro, la criptomoneda venezolana - RT


----------



## Nico (17 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Ahora solo falta que se lo explique al Dpto. del Tesoro imperial,
> porque, al parecer, todavía ) no se han enterado de sus pajas
> y ya sacan los colmillos a relucir...




Almita buena !

Pero si el Mariscal del Fracaso Caribeño ha dicho que saca el Petro JUSTAMENTE para "luchar contra el Imperio". :rolleye:

Se ASUME que EE.UU. es malo y el petro es "el remedio". 

_¿ Qué le puede interesar que el Imperio no esté de acuerdo con el Petro cuando se supone que es una "genialidad revolucionaria" para "saltar" el cerco del bloqueo ?_ :fiufiu:

Los yanquis serán una basura pero, no les niegues inteligencia (al enemigo no se lo subestima nunca). Lo que más quieren es que Maduro siga con estos delirios !!

Si es un clavo más en su tumba !! ::

Hasta ahora debe llevar gastado *un millón de dólares* (viajes al exterior de los "ejpertos" y pagos de honorarios a troche y moche) y todavía le falta gastarse otros millones *en EQUIPOS* (si es que no los han comprado ya) e *INSTALACIONES* (si es que no las están montando ya).

Luego, viene *el MALGASTO DE ENERGIA* y toda la pérdida en el *PROCESO CAMBIARIO* (defendiendo el valor en bajada), más los costos en los *SUELDOS* (de los cientos de empleados y enchufados que se afectarán al proceso), más todo el *COSTO EN IMAGEN* cuando el sistema colapse.

Pero si han de estar enviando tarjetas de felicitaciones para que lo saquen rápido !! :XX:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Ene 2018)

WASHINGTON/CARACAS (Reuters) - The U.S. Treasury Department on Tuesday warned that Venezuela’s proposed “petro” cryptocurrency could violate sanctions against the OPEC nation’s socialist government, a statement that could dent investor appetite for the soon-to-be-launched token.
U.S. warns investors over Venezuela's 'petro' cryptocurrency | Reuters
::
El imperio se ha puesto muy nervioso con esa moneda...menos mal que era de juguete....
:XX::XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Ene 2018)

Mis fuentes del mas alla , me comunican que el personal esta vendiendo bitcoños para tener liquidez ante la inminente salida del petro ::::


----------



## mazuste (17 Ene 2018)

*
El Petro derrotará al dólar paralelo*

“El Petro va a quebrar a DólarToday (…) el valor que define a una divisa ante otra
es el volumen de transacciones que se da en el proceso, eso no lo muestra Dólar
Today, un día amanece con un valor y otro luego. Cuando estas en un mercado serio
la determinación es otra”






telesurtv


----------



## mazuste (18 Ene 2018)

*
Venezuela negocia en Catar oferta inicial del petro*

Venezuela tiene la intención destinar 38 millones de petros a inversionistas 
institucionales en un preventa que durará un mes y que comenzará el 15 de
febrero, con lo que espera recaudar $1.300 millones.








Una delegación del gobierno de Venezuela se encuentra en Catar para atraer
inversiones en la oferta inicial del petro, 

“El grupo venezolano dirigido por el superintendente de criptomonedas, Carlos
Vargas, está actualmente negociando descuentos para atraer a Catar como
inversor inicial”,
bloomberg


----------



## stuka! (18 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Venezuela negocia en Catar oferta inicial del petro*



a cambio. de dolares , verdad ?

*Hambreador *: "Mire: Con esto del Petro podemos librarnos del yugo del dolar USA para siempre"
*Jeque Catari*: "Muy bien , me los quedo todos.Como quiere que se los pague?"
*Hambreador*r: en DOLARES USA , por favor.!







Meanwhile .. in Venezuala.. despues de 6 horas en la cola , no se pueden retirar ni el equivalente a un puto dolar US.

Venezuela's cash crisis: You can't get $1 from a bank. I tried. - Jan. 17, 2018


----------



## mazuste (18 Ene 2018)




----------



## Nico (18 Ene 2018)

Día *18* y esperamos el "White Paper" que presentaban el *14 de Enero*. 



Brillante !


----------



## mazuste (18 Ene 2018)

*
El que espera desespera, pero el debate continua.*

[youtube]GKJ0bioX_SY[/youtube]


----------



## stuka! (18 Ene 2018)

_"el valor del petro no estara gobernado por la especulacion del mercado"_
(Se deben estar oliendo la hostia que se va a dar en cuanto flote )
= 

Le pondremos el precio que no salga de los cojones en opacos exchanges del gobierno.

Va a comprar un petro .. su puta madre.


----------



## Nico (19 Ene 2018)

*_* dijo:


> Saquean en Margarita pequeña canoa de Pesca artesanal



El pescador ese hoy se queda sin nada pero mañana irá a pescar la puta madre que lo parió a Maduro y, los pobres que hoy roban a su vecino, mañana no tendrán a quién robar.

En algún momento se darán cuenta que el culpable no es el pescador que ya no sale a pescar sino Maduro.

No falta mucho. El hambre *es la frontera final* de todas las sociedades.

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## chavisto (19 Ene 2018)

*petro dollar explained. subtitulos español.*


[youtube]HP7L8bw5QF4[/youtube]


----------



## Nico (19 Ene 2018)

Lo siento por lo que te va a tocar vivir asteriscos (y deseo fervientemente que logres capearla lo mejor posible) pero, lo que verás en las próximas semanas será lo complicado.

Cuando la moneda desaparece se atasca toda la maquinaría de una sociedad moderna. El caos es total.

Los narco-dictadores caribeños está a un paso de ello. Los indicios son claros:

a) Ya se gastaron los yuanes
b) Ya se gastaron los rublos
c) Ya están en default
d) Ya acudieron a robar en el circuito libre de alimentos
e) Tratan de crear una pseudo-moneda

Es el fin. Claramente es el fin.

Zimbawe sobrevivió bastante tiempo con la hiperinflación por tres razones que en Venezuela no están presentes:

a) La gente "fabrica" su comida.
b) El mercado era totalmente libre. Había poco, casi nadie podría comprarlo pero, habia.
c) El uso multimonetario era normal (desde pepitas de oro, pasando por dólares o euros).

Prácticamente había desaparecido el Estado pero, la sociedad seguía funcionando (aún a un nivel paupérrimo) y, como dije, nadie consideraba una "pérdida" la falta de luz, agua, gasolina o repuestos porque, nada de eso lo tenían antes.

En Venezuela la comida se importa, los circuitos multimonetarios están cerrados (salvo como mercado negro), la iniciativa libre está vedada y, la falta de electricidad, agua, repuestos, comida o medicinas SI se percibe como una "falta".

Colapsan. Colapsan a velocidad Warp. Quizás en un mes veas el dólar a 300.000 bolivares ya. No pueden más.

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## Abu-Yunis (19 Ene 2018)

Por lo poco que entiendo del complejo mundo de las criptomonedas, el Petro no es realmente una criptomoneda, sino una forma de que los afectados por las sanciones impuestas por los USA continúen comerciando pero de forma que esas transacciones ya no puedan ser rastreadas. Sería tan sencillo como que Irán y Rusia emitieran sus propios petros, intercambiables con el petro venezolano que ya existe; que para toda venta de petróleo Venezuela, Irán y Rusia exigieran que se les pagara en petros; que el cambio oficial en bolívares, riales, rublos, dólares, euros o renminbis de dichos petros estuviera fijado al precio al que cada día en el mercado internacional se intercambiara el petróleo. 

La ventaja que tiene el Petro de ser virtual, y por tanto no rastreable, puede hacer que se imponga en el comercio mundial, tanto lícito como ilícito. El día en que Arabia Saudí y demás estados golfos se pasaran al Petro, sería evidentemente el fin del Dólar.


----------



## mazuste (19 Ene 2018)

*
Impactos de las criptomonedas en la economía mundial y en Venezuela
*

El auge de las criptomonedas luce imparable en los albores del año 2018, 
justo casi 10 años luego de que el Bitcoin irrumpiera en la escena financiera
y se consagrara a la fecha como la más popular de las monedas digitales.







Los sistemas financieros del mundo y de Venezuela se encuentran hoy en el preámbulo
de un muy más que probable giro. Lo que en consecuencia implica unas modificaciones
sustanciales en el entramado de la economía real tanto en el ámbito global como local.
Intentando ser pedagógicos y deslindándonos un tanto del pesado lenguaje técnico que 
se impone en estos temas, intentamos hacer algunas aproximaciones a lo que podría 
venir en el mundo que los criptoactivos señalan....
Franco Vielma


----------



## Nico (19 Ene 2018)

¿ Me parece a mi o hace RATO que no sale ninguna noticia actualizada del PETRO ? :rolleye:

- Maduro (ni nadie) lo menciona más desde hace unos días 

- No han aclarado NINGUNA de las cuestiones técnicas. ::

- Los "50.000" o "90.000" mineros "registrados" no aparecen por ningún foro, twitter, facebook, foro comentando sus avances... son 90.000 "fantasmas" inocho:

PETRO... dónde estás PETRO ? :XX:


----------



## elfísico (19 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Lo siento por lo que te va a tocar vivir asteriscos (y deseo fervientemente que logres capearla lo mejor posible) pero, lo que verás en las próximas semanas será lo complicado.
> 
> Cuando la moneda desaparece se atasca toda la maquinaría de una sociedad moderna. El caos es total.
> 
> ...



Muy buen analisis. Salvo por lo de libre mercado porque parece que ahora a cualquier cosa se le llama kibre mercado pero dejando eso aparte.

Lo que no he logrado entender es, como compraron a los militares, hasta donde se venezuela tiene uni se los mejores ejercitos de latinoamerica.

Si yo fuera militar en venezuela estaria mas que nervioso.


----------



## Wolframio (19 Ene 2018)




----------



## mazuste (19 Ene 2018)

Controle esos nervios, míster ) Tendría que estar satisfecho ¿  ? 
Coja sitio y aguante hasta mediados de Febrero para el ensayo )


----------



## chavisto (19 Ene 2018)

*China to dump Petro dollar.
U.S. ready for war.*

[youtube]xJ_hmFu4Zn4[/youtube]


----------



## luisito2 (19 Ene 2018)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Por lo poco que entiendo del complejo mundo de las criptomonedas, el Petro no es realmente una criptomoneda, sino una forma de que los afectados por las sanciones impuestas por los USA continúen comerciando pero de forma que esas transacciones ya no puedan ser rastreadas. Sería tan sencillo como que Irán y Rusia emitieran sus propios petros, intercambiables con el petro venezolano que ya existe; que para toda venta de petróleo Venezuela, Irán y Rusia exigieran que se les pagara en petros; que el cambio oficial en bolívares, riales, rublos, dólares, euros o renminbis de dichos petros estuviera fijado al precio al que cada día en el mercado internacional se intercambiara el petróleo.
> 
> La ventaja que tiene el Petro de ser virtual, y por tanto no rastreable, puede hacer que se imponga en el comercio mundial, tanto lícito como ilícito. El día en que Arabia Saudí y demás estados golfos se pasaran al Petro, sería evidentemente el fin del Dólar.



Las sanciones impuestas por USA a las transferencias internacionales o la congelación de activos afecta a las finanzas personales de mandatarios venezolanos concretos: Nicolas Maduro y no sé si algún otro. 

Es Nicolas Maduro el que tiene vetado enviar o recibir dinero en sus cuentas personales, no Venezuala como país o el Estado venezolano o la compañía petrolera nacional. 

Venezuela sigue exportando petróleo y sus clientes internacionales siguen comprando ese petróleo y pagándolo en dólares sin ningún problema. 

No hay un bloqueo al país, lo que hay es un bloqueo de las cuentas y activos personales de Nicolas Maduro.


----------



## Nico (19 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Controle esos nervios, míster ) Tendría que estar satisfecho ¿  ?
> Coja sitio y aguante *hasta mediados de Febrero* para el ensayo )




Ah vaya!, entonces ya pasamos del "14 de Enero" a "mediados de Febrero" 

Ya lo decía ! ::


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (19 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Ah vaya!, entonces ya pasamos del "14 de Enero" a "mediados de Febrero"
> 
> Ya lo decía ! ::



Todavia no sabemos de que año


----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 Ene 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> Las sanciones impuestas por USA a las transferencias internacionales o la congelación de activos afecta a las finanzas personales de mandatarios venezolanos concretos: Nicolas Maduro y no sé si algún otro.
> 
> Es Nicolas Maduro el que tiene vetado enviar o recibir dinero en sus cuentas personales, no Venezuala como país o el Estado venezolano o la compañía petrolera nacional.
> 
> ...



Y las sanciones a Rusia ¿Afectan solo a las cuentas personales de Putin? Y las sanciones a Irán ¿Solo a las cuentas personales de Jamenei?


----------



## mazuste (20 Ene 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> L...No hay un bloqueo al país, lo que hay es un bloqueo de las cuentas y activos personales de Nicolas Maduro.



*
:no: No sea mentiroso, míster. :abajo:

No se si será usted mentiroso por afición, por devoción o por negocio.
La cantidad de incautos que se coman sus trolas no camba la realidad.
Son TODAS las cuentas del Gobieno y sus ministerios las que están
bloqueadas y, además, cientos de cuentas de empresarios que no son
chavistas y les impiden realizar movimientos fuera de Venezuela. 

Item mas: le muestro como el bloqueo financiero imperial es generalizado
y afecta a casi todo dios que no sea comepollas USAno.
En este caso, escritor que vive de las ventas por "Amazon"*


----------



## luisito2 (20 Ene 2018)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> Y las sanciones a Rusia ¿Afectan solo a las cuentas personales de Putin? Y las sanciones a Irán ¿Solo a las cuentas personales de Jamenei?



En el caso de Rusia ha sanciones comerciales contra el país, el Gobierno americano (o 'Europa') limita por Ley ciertos negocios entre empresas americanas y empresas rusas, solo por ser rusas. Estas sanciones son consecuencia de la invasión de Crimea por parte del Estado ruso, que los americanos consideraron una infracción al derecho internacional. 

En el caso de Venezuela no hay nada de esto. Estados Unidos no acusa a Venezuela de ninguna violación del derecho internacional. 

Se han presentado en tribunales americanos denuncias de corrupción contra mandatarios venezolanos concretos, no contra el país. Como resultado de estos juicios en marcha, los activos y cuentas en suelo americano de esos mandatarios concretos están bloqueadas (por orden de un juez)

El comercio internacional de Venezuela, que consiste principalmente en la exportación de crudo, no está sometido a ninguna sanción. De hecho, los principales compradores de crudo venezolano son refinerías americanas especializadas en ese crudo ultra-pesado venezolano que muy pocas refinerías del mundo saben tratar. 

El drama venezolano está causado porque el aumento de gasto público para mantener las ingentes redes clientelares del régimen ha crecido mucho más rápido que los ingresos, algo que está combinado con la completa destrucción de la economía productiva venezolana a manos del 'Socialismo del Siglo XXI'


----------



## mazuste (21 Ene 2018)

*Lo que más extraño es como, los senadores de marras, no se hayan enterado
de los augurios que nuestros afamados y sabios floreros han dedicado al Petro
y su fracaso asegurado... *:ouch: ) :XX: 

*Senadores imperiales alertan a Trump sobre el Petro*


> “Como tal, nos preocupa que una criptomoneda pueda proporcionar a Maduro
> un mecanismo por el cual realizar pagos a prestamistas extranjeros y tenedores
> de bonos en Estados Unidos, acciones que claramente frustrarían la intención de
> las sanciones impuestas por Estados Unidos”


----------



## chavisto (21 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Lo que más extraño es como, los senadores de marras, no se hayan enterado
> de los augurios que nuestros afamados y sabios floreros han dedicado al Petro
> y su fracaso asegurado...
> Senadores imperiales alertan a Trump sobre el Petro
> ...



*"el petro es una mierda y no funcionara..."
"no hay sanciones ni bloqueos contra el pueblo venezolano..."*


----------



## chavisto (21 Ene 2018)

*¡EL PETRO LOS TIENE LOCOS!
Senadores Marcos Rubio y Bob Menéndez le temen a la criptomoneda venezolana*


> Senadores de EEUU le advierten a la administración Trump sobre el peligro que les generará la criptomoneda “el petro”
> 
> Los Senadores de EE.UU, Bob Menéndez demócrata y el republicano Marco Rubio, se encuentran preocupados por la medida económica del gobierno venezolano con el lanzamiento de la primera criptomoneda avalada con petróleo, oro y diamantes en el mundo, es por ello que enviaron una carta al Gobierno de Donald Trump para advertirle sobre la emisión de la mencionada criptomoneda conocida como “petro” por parte del Ejecutivo del presidente venezolano, Nicolás Maduro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (21 Ene 2018)

Gran preocupación ante algo que *NO EXISTE* y ni siquiera los chavistas *SABEN COMO SERA.*



TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## mazuste (21 Ene 2018)

*
100 millones de PETRO nacen y empiezan un largo camino
que puede ir marcando el destino del resto de los países y de las empresas. *


[youtube]9NfLi7Jv81U[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (21 Ene 2018)

En la historia de blockchain, el año terminado será recordado como aquel
en que esta tecnología nos inició en la economía programable de la fase
desarrollada del capitalismo financiero. Y quizá también sea como el año 
que nos mostró la puerta de una nueva revolución económica y financiera.







criptonoticias


----------



## Nico (21 Ene 2018)

El PETRO... ese gran desconocido... *ni los chavistas saben aún COMO VA A SER !!*


----------



## mazuste (21 Ene 2018)

Pues si... ese gran desconocido al que los USAnos le tienen pánico. )
y andan buscando por donde meterle mano... no saben y es buena señal...



Castro Soteldo: 
*El oro le da estabilidad y solidez al petro*

Las grandes reservas auríferas de Venezuela pueden convertir al petro
en un activo digital con una gran validez 

“Tenemos una meta muy ambiciosa que se ha propuesto el Presidente Maduro de la posibilidad de llegar a la extracción de 40 toneladas este año”

[youtube]qvlJFDMTuWk[/youtube]


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (22 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> el año terminado será recordado como aquel
> en que esta tecnología nos inició en la *economía programable de la fase
> desarrollada del capitalismo financiero*



Me lo repita por favor?


----------



## Teofrasto (22 Ene 2018)

El petro es otra de las geniales ideas de Maduro para desviar la atención de la gente y que crean que el gobierno hace algo y que ahora si se va camino de arreglar las cosas. La realidad es que es otra fantasmada más, como el cambio de billetes, culpando a las mafias de cucuta. Se cambio el billete y todo sigue igual, después había que criar conejos en casa, luego el petro, que maduro el pobre no sabe en realidad que es ni como funciona, bueno, eso no lo sabe nadie. Hasta dijo maduro que había que poner a hacer minería a medio país, pero como demonios hay que hacer minería de una moneda que se supone tiene respaldo, eso dijo maduro que estaba respaldada por la inmensa riqueza petrolífera del país. Entonces si esta respaldada, con cada petro te deben dar el título de propiedad de un pozo o algo así. En fin, charlotadas una detras de otra, que serían para reírse mucho, si no fuese porque la gente se muere de hambre y por falta de medicinas. A propósito, ante la ausencia de medicinas, maduro también dio con la solución, el ancestral conocimiento de las viejecitas, el dice que se cura la gripe con limón, lo que está muy bien. La pregunta es que remedio casero tiene maduro para cáncer, hipertensión, o las enfermedades realmente graves. No tiene ningún remedio, solo charlatanería y mentiras


----------



## Nico (22 Ene 2018)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> El petro es otra de las geniales ideas de Maduro para desviar la atención de la gente y que crean que el gobierno hace algo y que ahora si se va camino de arreglar las cosas.
> 
> La realidad es que es otra fantasmada más, como el cambio de billetes, culpando a las mafias de cucuta. Se cambio el billete y todo sigue igual, después había que criar conejos en casa, luego el petro, que maduro el pobre no sabe en realidad que es ni como funciona, bueno, eso no lo sabe nadie.
> 
> ...




Lamento que *sólo se pueda poner UN* thank !! :Aplauso:

Mejor dicho imposible !. Gracias. :Aplauso:


----------



## Nico (22 Ene 2018)

A ver asteriscos... para que nos entendamos...

Existen modelos económicos para el RECAMBIO de una moneda que ha desaparecido.

El caso más extremo es la PERDIDA de la moneda nacional y la adopción de una moneda sólida (Panamá o Ecuador con el dólar; España o Grecia con el Euro).

Un caso intermedio -con algunas ventajas y algunas desventajas- es el modelo de *CAJA DE CONVERSION* (caso de Argentina en 1993-2001). En este caso se establece un "cambio fijo" entre la moneda nacional y la tomada como referencia pero, si no AJUSTAS muy bien tu economía todo puede volar por los aires (ver Argentina 2001).

El petro no es ni una cosa, ni la otra. Es más bien un "bono" utilizable como dinero (pseudo-moneda) pero, en el caso de Venezuela que tiene el mercado cambiario INTERVENIDO realmente es IMPOSIBLE de usar (al menos como cuasi-moneda que es lo que pretenden).

a) Si lo dejan FLOTAR en la cotización y lo habilitan para usos MONETARIOS, destruye lo que queda del bolivar en dos tardes.

b) Si le ponen un CAMBIO FICTICIO (dólar disney), lo matan el primer día.

Y, a todo esto, ni siquiera saben qué tecnología van a usar, ni para qué lo van a usar, etc.

En pocas palabras:

a) Son unos improvisados y unos IGNORANTES.

b) Hablaron SIN ENTENDER de qué hablaban.

c) Si se meten en el PETRO explotan... o se inventan otra excusa o lo dejan morir. No tienen otra cosa.

Esto, de todos modos, sirve para que se escuche el ruido de fondo que recorre Venezuela de arriba a abajo...

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2018)

Pues para no existir y ser una "cortina de humo", losUSAnos no se enteran 

*
El Departamento de los EEUU contra El Petro
*
Según lo señalado en una notificación emitida por el Departamento del Tesoro de
Estados Unidos (EEUU) se advierte que “operar con el petro podría contravenir las
sanciones contra el gobierno del presidente Nicolás Maduro”. y advierte "informa"
a sus ciudadanos que deben ser “precavidos” con la nueva criptomoneda venezolana 
“el petro”.







La notificación inicia recordando, a modo de recuento, que en diciembre de 2017, 
Maduro realizó anuncios acerca de un plan de lanzamiento de una moneda digital 
(el petro). Dicha moneda digital causa preocupación al Gobierno estadounidense, 
ya que consideran que el petro podría exponer a los ciudadanos de EEUU a riesgos 
legales.

*
Parte de la notificación del Departamento del Tesoro de Estados Unidos*


> 551. En diciembre de 2017, el presidente venezolano, Nicolás Maduro, anunció planes
> para que el Gobierno de Venezuela lance una moneda digital. Según informes públicos,
> Maduro indicó que la moneda digital conllevaría derechos para recibir productos en
> cantidades específicas en una fecha posterior. Si el gobierno venezolano emitiera una
> ...



https://www.conelmazodando.com.ve/enterese-este-el-plan-que-armo-el-departamento-de-los-eeuu-contra-el-petro/


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2018)

*
Finaliza el registro de mineros de criptomoneda Petro
*

Este domingo 21 de enero finalizó la inscripción de mineros del Petro 
a través del Observatorio Venezolano del Blockchain.







El proceso inició el 22 de diciembre con el fin de agrupar a los interesados
en tener acceso a la criptomoneda.
Para mediados de enero, más de 90 mil ciudadanos habían completado
su registro en el sistema, reseña AVN.
notitarde


----------



## Nico (22 Ene 2018)

:XX:

No sabes si reir o llorar con estos tipos ! :XX:

Abren un registro de "mineros" para trabajar con el PETRO. :8:

Luego anuncian que el PETRO será "preminado" ::

"90.000" ciudadanos se anotan en un registro que no sirve para nada. ienso:

Only in Venezuela !! :XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> No sabes si reir o llorar con estos tipos ! :XX:
> 
> ...



sirve para hacer propaganda confusa como minimo ::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Finaliza el registro de mineros de criptomoneda Petro
> *
> 
> ...




Pero no dijeron que era preminado?

Y a todo esto, se sabe algo del White paper del día 14?


----------



## mazuste (22 Ene 2018)




----------



## stuka! (23 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> :XX:
> 
> No sabes si reir o llorar con estos tipos ! :XX:
> 
> ...



Claro que sirve para algo.

Para que el Hambreador tenga un registro de todos los que tienen equipos de mineria.Equipos expropiables ,que lo mismo que minan los petros... *minan bitcoins/Ethereums.*


----------



## Nico (23 Ene 2018)

Eh *Mazuste* ?... y el PETRO ?... dónde está el PETRO *Mazuste* ?


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2018)

Cuanta ansiedad está generando lo que no existe, pero que les preocupa,,, )

*
Soy malo en política monetaria. La vida era feliz con la locha, el medio, el real, el bolívar 
y el fuerte. Los primeros en perturbarla fueron los billeticos, presagio de la crisis bancaria
del Caldera de marras. Luego vino el “bolívar fuerte” a liar la existencia. Por eso se llegó
escéptico a lo de la criptomoneda, hasta que Trump arremetió contra el petro y amenazó
fustigar a los países que lo admitan. Ha sido, cuando se ha entrometido el idiota, la clave:
Si el imperio ataca al petro, es el mejor momento para tomar esta vaina en serio.*


----------



## Nico (23 Ene 2018)

Mazuste... tú eres un tipo inteligente... deja de defender *a la peor banda* de estafadores, mafiosos y narcotraficantes de la Historia.

Que usen un discurso "socialista" no significa que lo sean... *son LADRONES.*

Despierta !


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Cuanta ansiedad está generando lo que no existe, pero que les preocupa,,, )
> 
> *
> Soy malo en política monetaria. La vida era feliz con la locha, el medio, el real, el bolívar
> ...



Joder amigo.

Está bien que defiendas a capa y espada algo en lo que crees. Pero reconocerás que esto del Petro está dando vergüenza ajena. No se pueden hacer así las cosas. No sabemos las especificaciones técnicas. No se publica nada oficial. No se sabe NADA del Petro. El White Paper tenía que haber salido el día 14 de enero. Estamos a 23 y no hay nada. Han hecho registrarse a "mineros". Pero resulta que (dicen) que el Petro será preminado. Con lo que no se necesitan mineros. ¿Qué tecnología empleará? Por las declaraciones del Gobierno, a veces parece que será una criptomoneda; otras, un bono ligado a las reservas de petróleo. No se pueden hacer así las cosas.

Lamentable.


----------



## Blackmoon (23 Ene 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Joder amigo.
> 
> Está bien que defiendas a capa y espada algo en lo que crees. Pero reconocerás que esto del Petro está dando vergüenza ajena. No se pueden hacer así las cosas. No sabemos las especificaciones técnicas. No se publica nada oficial. No se sabe NADA del Petro. El White Paper tenía que haber salido el día 14 de enero. Estamos a 23 y no hay nada. Han hecho registrarse a "mineros". Pero resulta que (dicen) que el Petro será preminado. Con lo que no se necesitan mineros. ¿Qué tecnología empleará? Por las declaraciones del Gobierno, a veces parece que será una criptomoneda; otras, un bono ligado a las reservas de petróleo. No se pueden hacer así las cosas.
> 
> Lamentable.



No cree en ello. Es un CM del Madurato!


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> No cree en ello. Es un CM del Madurato!



*
¡¡Hooombree!!
que no se le quite de la cabeza. Estoy haciendo bonus 
para pillar un chabolo expropiado en el Country Club...* :baba:


Que no me entere de lo que está haciendo el contrario...
Eso si que me pone nervioso. ehhh

Crear el petro venezolano, así como decidir vender el petróleo en monedas distintas
al dólar, son medidas perentorias ante el acoso financiero imperial por la necesidad 
de sortear ese bloqueo progresivo que EEUU ha impuesto al pueblo venezolano.
Además, y lógicamente, engranarse en las estrategias impulsadas por Rusia y China
para configurar de un nuevo orden financiero que busca forzar el aterrizaje adecuado
de la hegemonía del dólar.

No esperen ustedes que se vaya a dar muchas pistas en cuanto al petro venezolano, 
pues se hace necesario hilar muy fino dadas las características estructurales de la
economía venezolana (El 95% de las divisas provienen de la exportación de petróleo)

Aunque, les voy a adelantar (Para que nose hagan ilusiones) que, al menos, comienzo 
del "partido", no habrá bolivares en juego... :fiufiu:


----------



## Blackmoon (23 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> ¡¡Hooombree!!
> que no se le quite de la cabeza. Estoy haciendo bonus
> para pillar un chabolo expropiado en el Country Club...* :baba:
> ...



Claro que sí guapi...

Dime una sola crítica que hayas hecho al Madurato, antes Gorilato.

Estás a sueldo del marxismo criminal bolivariano para intoxicar en este foro, como tu colega ese de pueblo chavista.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> Claro que sí guapi...
> 
> Dime una sola crítica que hayas hecho al Madurato, antes Gorilato.
> 
> Estás a sueldo del marxismo criminal bolivariano para intoxicar en este foro, como tu colega ese de pueblo chavista.



*
A donde vamos a ir parar ¡¡oiga!! Pero no se olvide de Groucho,míster... )*


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (23 Ene 2018)

Mazuste, por curiosidad, ¿tú piensas realmente que lo que de cara al exterior parece una sucesión de improvisaciones, retrasos, silencios y, en fin, una forma nefasta de trabajar, es en realidad una genial maniobra de Maduro?

ienso:

Porque si es así, joder, chico. No sé qué decir

Edito, me refiero al Petro, claro.


----------



## mazuste (23 Ene 2018)

Carlos Vargas:*
Primera emisión del Petro no se venderá en bolívares*

[youtube]-C7UJ3f9O3I[/youtube]


----------



## stuka! (23 Ene 2018)

Os acordais de ese "1er Registro bolivariano de cripto-mineros"? 

Extortion, Police Raids and Secrecy: Inside The Venezuelan Bitcoin Mining World

La policia y los militares robando los equipos de minado para minar ellos. Se han lucido.


----------



## Nico (23 Ene 2018)

stuka! dijo:


> Os acordais de ese "1er Registro bolivariano de cripto-mineros"?
> 
> Extortion, Police Raids and Secrecy: Inside The Venezuelan Bitcoin Mining World
> 
> La policia y los militares robando los equipos de minado para minar ellos. Se han lucido.



Muy bueno tu aporte Stuka y es lo que ignora (o se hace el tonto) Mazuste.

Venezuela no es una "revolución" es un estado fallido en manos de MAFIAS cuasi feudales.

Los grupos de Generales o Comisarios (o políticos) no se pierden ninguno de los "negocios".

- Contrabando de alimentos
- Contrabando de oro
- Robo directo en obra pública
- Contrabando de drogas

Y, como no:
*
- Minería de Bitcoin !*

En un país donde la electricidad *ES GRATIS*, el minado sólo tiene que amortizar los equipos y, con la suba de precios ha sido un pinguie negocio.

No dudes que "Pepe" figura como minero pero, es *el "General Juan"* el que maneja el cotarro.

Como en la rusia de las mafias NADIE podría tener un GALPON DE ASICs minando *SIN PROTECCION DE LA POLICIA O EL EJERCITO*.

Son todas mafias.

La diferencia es que algunos *NO LO DICEN* (pueblochavista), otros *NO LO SABEN* (mazuste) y otros *SE APROVECHAN DE ELLO Y GANAN FORTUNAS* (los mafiosos).


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Ene 2018)

Pongame cuarto y mitad de potro oyja , digo de petro y que sea en vena :rolleye:


----------



## ominae (24 Ene 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Mazuste, por curiosidad, ¿tú piensas realmente que lo que de cara al exterior parece una sucesión de improvisaciones, retrasos, silencios y, en fin, una forma nefasta de trabajar, es en realidad una genial maniobra de Maduro?
> 
> ienso:
> 
> ...



es un psicopata propagandista, carece de interiorizacion moral.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2018)

ominae dijo:


> es un psicopata propagandista, carece de interiorizacion moral.



Avemariapurisima... o Cada día que nace... )


----------



## argentum (24 Ene 2018)

Hilo patrocinado por CM!
Se nota mucho, teneis que curraroslo mas!


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2018)

argentum dijo:


> Hilo patrocinado por CM!
> Se nota mucho, teneis que curraroslo mas!



*
) Y ¿Donde dice,usted qué aprendió a detectar comunitys de esos? ienso:
¿Quien le enseñó?  Se lo digo por aquello de saber donde y con quien
no debo aprender ... *

El hecho de que no le guste, lo que ponen unos, eso no le da cátedra,
verdad, ni razón, aunque usted se crea el más listo de la clase. ehhh

Quienes no aceptamos legitimidad al imperio para poder someter a otras
poblaciones del mundo,no tragamos la basura que vomita la mediática
dominante y la pesebrera. Por lo tanto argumenten con sentido común
y no desprecien a quienes no compran el discurso de la postverdad..


----------



## Nico (24 Ene 2018)

Te equivocaste de hilo *pueblochavista* !, aquí hablaban de la *estafa del Petro*. Tú has puesto datos de la *estafa de las elecciones*.

Son *estafas distintas* !!


----------



## argentum (24 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> ) Y ¿Donde dice,usted qué aprendió a detectar comunitys de esos? ienso:
> ¿Quien le enseñó?  Se lo digo por aquello de saber donde y con quien
> no debo aprender ... *
> ...



Entiendo que si te das por aludido por algo sera!


----------



## Gina12 (24 Ene 2018)

Toda esa información es cierta, pero lo que sino es cierto que eso no va a servir ademas todo lo que Maduro hace con el fin de ayudar, es una retroalimentacion que se hacen para ellos mismos, eso de la criptomoneda en Venezuela lo van a terminar implementando asi como han venido haciendo con las divisas que es por subasta y por supuesto en la subasta estarán únicamente como lo llaman coloquialmente los enchufados, asi que no pierdan tiempo creyendo en los discursos de Maduro.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2018)

*Se inició en el Celarg foro sobre la Criptomoneda y su aplicación
en los bienes culturales, con el Superintendente de Criptomonedas
Carlos V y el ministro de Cultura Villegas Poljak*

El Ministro de Cultura Villegas en el Celarg en la apertura del evento
sobre Criptomonedas, señala que las sanciones recientes no son contra
funcionarios: se bloquean todas las transacciones para adquirir medicinas
o alimentos

"El dólar es una moneda débil ante las Criptodivisas del mundo, y el Petro
resolverá ese problema", señala David Meire. Propone a los trabajadores
del ministerio de cultura usar todos los fondos de la Caja de Ahorro para
comprar minadores y acumular Criptomonedas.

Carlos Vargas explica cómo pueden adquirir Criptomonedas en exchanges.
Dice que no es nuevo; en Venezuela lleva dos años en aumento. Hoy el
mercado en Venezuela es de $4 millones diarios. La minería produce de
80 a 100 millones de dólares mensuales que se van al extranjero...

Señala Carlos V que es falso que las billeteras digitales sean anónimas.
Los sistemas son auditables en cualquier parte del proceso. Se puede
controlar de dónde salen los Criptoactivos y adonde llegan...


----------



## Nico (24 Ene 2018)

Y habló del Petro o siguen dando vueltas ?


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2018)

Carlos Vargas:
En China, minar un bitcoin de 11 mil dólares cuesta 1500 dólares.
En Venezuela cuesta 100 dólares por el bajo costo de la electricidad, 

El Petro nacerá de forma preminada, Hacerla minada hubiera podido causar
que otros países con más capacidad la minen de forma masiva y secuestren 
los fondos. "Nosotros generaremos incentivos no por generación, sino por el uso"

Habrá un protocolo de preventas y ventas, como con otras Criptomonedas

Se trabaja en un mecanismo para matar al dólar asesino de DólarToday,
Se necesita que todas y todos los venezolanos asimilen el Petro en su día
a día. Indica que comercios como Farmatodo, abastos, bodegas... la aceptarán.

Habrá un gran encuentro con comerciantes el 7 de febrero. Habrá propuestas
para incentivar el Petro, por ejemplo: que la gasolina en la frontera se venda 
solo en petros, o rebajas de impuestos a comercios que acepten petros


----------



## frangelico (24 Ene 2018)

Sera el bajo precio de la electricidad para quien tiene suministro. el coste es igual t la diferencia se paga a escote


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Ene 2018)

Preminada????

Jajajaja!!!. Qué payasada de moneda!. Como se aguantan la risa cuando hablan del petro??

Bien podían haber usado canicas, o chapas de botellines.


----------



## DEREC (24 Ene 2018)

Menudo ridiculo que van a hacer.


----------



## mazuste (24 Ene 2018)

Fragmento del foro sobre las Criptomonedas y los bienes culturales,
realizado este 24 de enero de 2018 en el Celarg, Caracas. 

http://youtube/fbo3rBq-Sq4


----------



## Nico (25 Ene 2018)

El link correcto de la payasada (no dijo NADA) es este:

Carlos Vargas, superintendente de criptomonedas, en foro sobre el Petro en el Celarg - YouTube


----------



## Blackmoon (25 Ene 2018)

Se le ve bien alimentado al cabrón.

Mucha hambre no pasa el superintendente, no como su pueblo, arruinado por el chavismo.


----------



## mazuste (25 Ene 2018)

*Proponen a los trabajadores públicos invertir en minado de criptodivisas
desde las cajas de ahorro *







http://albaciudad.org/2018/01/proponen-a-trabajadores-publicos-invertir-en-minado-de-criptodivisas-desde-las-cajas-de-ahorro-audios-completos/


----------



## Abu-Yunis (26 Ene 2018)

El Petro tiene más que ver con ésto que enlazo que con las cuestiones monetarias bolívar-dólar con las que tanto se divaga por aquí: 

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/990809-que-poderosa-arma-de-sanciones-ya-pronto-no-le-valdra-a-ee-uu-contra-rusia-o-china.html


----------



## mazuste (26 Ene 2018)

Abu-Yunis dijo:


> El Petro tiene más que ver con ésto que enlazo... /URL]



*

No pita ese enlace.ehhh
*




*
Tras la socialización del conocimiento sobre criptomonedas*


El conductor del foro, jefe de la Oficina de Atención al Ciudadano del Centro Nacional
de Tecnologías de Información (CNTI), indicó que la charla persigue la socialización
del conocimiento más allá de tener una visión técnica, política y social acerca de este
tema tan conversado en los últimos días, el cual viene a representar un cambio total 
de paradigma en Venezuela.







“El Petro viene a ser, de alguna manera, la salvación económica en cuanto a la guerra 
económica que estamos atravesando, y por supuesto se va a poder neutralizar al dólar 
criminal”
http://fonacit.gob.ve/news/fonacit-persigue-socializacion-del-conocimiento-sobre-criptomonedas/


----------



## mazuste (26 Ene 2018)




----------



## Nico (27 Ene 2018)

Petro: La moneda digital *imaginaria* más antigua del mundo !


----------



## mazuste (27 Ene 2018)

*Maduro anuncia creación de granjas de criptomonedas en liceos y universidades*

“He decidido a través de la Superintendencia de Criptomoneda crear los proyectos
para la minería juvenil y la creación de granjas juveniles de minado en todas las
criptomonedas que existen y en especial el Petro para la juventud. Empezaremos
por las universidades, vamos a instalar granjas de criptomonedas







ultimahoradigital


----------



## Blackmoon (27 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *Maduro anuncia creación de granjas de criptomonedas en liceos y universidades*
> 
> “He decidido a través de la Superintendencia de Criptomoneda crear los proyectos
> para la minería juvenil y la creación de granjas juveniles de minado en todas las
> ...



Y porqué en las universidades si lo puedes hacer en almacenes abandonados?

Las universidades en Venezuela ya no sirven para nada???

Qué ridiculez de país y de gobierno, con un chimpancé ignorante al frente.


----------



## aris (27 Ene 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> “El Petro viene a ser, de alguna manera, la salvación económica en cuanto a la guerra
> económica que estamos atravesando, y por supuesto se va a poder neutralizar al dólar
> criminal”



¿Cuántas salvaciones definitivas lleva Venezuela? vender petróleo en yuanes, el plan chamba juvenil, el plan conejo y ahora el petro no van a sacar el hambre d los venezolanos.


----------



## mazuste (28 Ene 2018)

Tasas de cambio en las criptomonedas: ¿milagro o fraude?

*
"Dólar Bitcoin", el nuevo fraude cambiario en Venezuela*

Durante las primeras semanas de diciembre, la cuenta Twitter de Dólar Today
comenzó a colocar en su membrete un nuevo marcador del precio del dólar,
un tal "Dólar Bitcoin". Hoy, habiendo pasado algo más de un mes, ya se puede
hacer un recuento de por qué lo colocaron ahí y las implicaciones que esto ha
tenido en la economía venezolana.







...Cuando dos tasas de cambio que son independientes se superponen y se anulan entre ellas para dar como resultado un comportamiento casi plano, sólo puede significar dos cosas: que estamos enfrente de un milagro o enfrente de un fraude. Normalmente cuando hay plata de por medio no existen los milagros....
Juan Pablo Toledo


----------



## Esse est deus (29 Ene 2018)

Lo que a priori me parece una buena y experimental propuesta, no alcanzo a ver que se pretende implementándolo así.

Lo que creo que todos hemos entendido es que era una vuelta a un modelo monetario nacional contra las riquezas naturales. El oro, diamantes, etc. es entendible, el petroleo, en la medida en que combuste, si es que se llega, me deja dudas. Quiero entender que debería haber una formula de "quemado" también de monedas, como se hace en las altcoins por distintos motivos. 

Luego está lo de producirlas mediante minado, tampoco lo entiendo, no digo que no tenga sus razones, pero no las llego a ver. Para qué minar? Un suministro inicial y un PoS con porcentaje anual decreciente tendría más sentido. Si no tuviese costo de energía el PoW solamente digamos de "tiempo" creciente tendría sentido, pero no es así. 

Al final la clave va a estar en que China lo acepte, y creo que lo va a aceptar, puesto que es mucho más fiable que el suministro monetario actual del país. 

La otra clave va a ser como reacciona EEUU. Por una parte sería una buena noticia para la parte privada: una moneda tecnológica, con respaldo, software además, integrable en futuros, cambiable por otras criptos quiero entender, vamos el sueño capitalista clásico y de las escuelas del capitalismo liberal de verdad... Por otra es una puntilla definitiva para la era Nixon y el petrodolar, un modelo de imperio como todos, donde el control de la moneda y de la energía por el ejercito sostenía el liderazgo. 

Puede que estemos ante una amenaza de jaque capaz de desestabilizar el mundo al punto de llevarlo a la guerra definitiva. Si China acepta el petro con descaro, el modelo y futuro que esto presenta es muy peligroso. Con la consolidación de Atomic Swap (si el Petro lo implemente y supongo que debería hacerlo) directamente estaríamos ante un nuevo mundo geopolítico y financiero. 

Con mis bitcoins o lo que fuere directamente compro Petro, sin pasarela de los exchange, lo retengo, lo sostengo mientras espero otras operaciones, me lo compra otro estado o particular. Todo entre blockchains. Los recursos tangibles de un país dentro de un software con una cadena de bloques standarizada con otras cientos de monedas que comparten padre, monedas que reflejan terrenos, contratos inteligentes, referencias catastrales en blockchain, derechos intelectuales, etc. 

Aunque el referente todavía no se sabe como se va a garantizar por Venezuela u otros países (pídele tu oro a EEUU a ver si recuperas un gramo), el mundo avanza a reflejarse en la gran blockchain y Venezuela ha dado el primer paso como país.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Ene 2018)

¿Pero lo van a sacar en algún exchange o no? ¿Y qué wallet hay que usar para guardarlo? ¿Y cómo se va a minar? Pueblochavista yo te invoco.


----------



## iaGulin (29 Ene 2018)

Proximamente lanzaran venebit.com o algo similar.
No nos habíamos dado cuenta, pero Maduro es un genio.

inocho:


----------



## iaGulin (30 Ene 2018)

Una pregunta tonta, ¿con que van a comprar criptos los jóvenes venezolanos si no tienen un puto duro? ¿A través de que y cómo?
Esto es una chorrada pura y dura.
Y lo dice un gallego con media familia emigrada en Uruguay y Venezuela, no hablando por hablar.


----------



## Blackmoon (30 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta, ¿con que van a comprar criptos los jóvenes venezolanos si no tienen un puto duro? ¿A través de que y cómo?
> Esto es una chorrada pura y dura.
> Y lo dice un gallego con media familia emigrada en Uruguay y Venezuela, no hablando por hablar.



Me da que les van a pagar el sueldo con esa mierda que no vale nada.

En la práctica sería hacerles trabajar gratis, como a los esclavos de algodón.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (30 Ene 2018)

pueblochavista pone muchas cosas de copypaste pero no responde a mis preguntas. Ese es el nivel.


----------



## MIP (30 Ene 2018)

A mi me gusta esa dialéctica pomposa, fatua y flatulenta, y esos títulos y nombres enormérrimos que usan por allá: 

"Secretario General del Observatorio Blockchain para Venezuela": enchufado que hace dos días que vió su primer PeSé

"Área Ayacucho de la Faja Petrolífera del Orinoco Hugo Chávez", "Zona de Desarrollo Estratégico Nacional Arco Minero del Orinoco", etc.

Se conoce que lo único que pueden aprovisionar los pobres son palabras, que salen gratis.


----------



## luisito2 (30 Ene 2018)

MIP dijo:


> A mi me gusta esa dialéctica pomposa, fatua y flatulenta, y esos títulos y nombres enormérrimos que usan por allá:
> 
> "Secretario General del Observatorio Blockchain para Venezuela": enchufado que hace dos días que vió su primer PeSé
> 
> ...



Lo peor es que la primera misión estratégica que se imponen todos estos organismos bolivarianos una vez que son creados es instituir un concurso oficial de miss. 

'Miss Secretario General del Observatorio Blockchain para Venezuela 2018'
'Miss Área Ayacucho de la Faja Petrolífera del Orinoco Hugo Chávez 2018'
'Miss Zona de Desarrollo Estratégico Nacional Arco Minero del Orinoco 2018'


----------



## mazuste (30 Ene 2018)

Una criptomoneda se define como un medio digital de intercambio. La criptomoneda
es un modelo económico distinto al capitalista.

La diferencia de “El Petro” y las otras criptomonedas, es el respaldo; pues “El Petro”
está respaldada en las reservas de oro y petróleo del país. 

“El Petro minimiza intermediarios, la intervención y los niveles burocráticos, si la compra
es directa y los mayoristas en el extranjeros aceptan tranzar con el Gobierno Nacional
bajo este modelo económico” y que esto puede a corto plazo mejorar la situación 
económica del país. 

Especialista en criptoactivos asegura que cualquier venezolano puede minar - YouTube


----------



## mazuste (30 Ene 2018)

Nicolas Maduro:*
el 20 de febrero se inicia la preventa del Petro a través de tokens ERC20.*

El Papel Blanco de la Criptomoneda Petro, será público y notorio
*
Todas las criptomonedas del mundo se han revalorizado después de los anuncios
para la creación del Petro. Hemos recibido comentarios muy auspiciosos por parte 
de expertos en criptomonedas del mundo
*
Anuncia el portal oficial de la criptomoneda Petro : *elpetro.gob.ve *
*
Hoy, en el quinto paso de activación de la criptomoneda El Petro, procedo a firmar 
el white paper o Libro Blanco para publicarlo hoy, 30 de enero de 2018. Mañana
el equipo de la Superintendencia y el BCV darán rueda de prensa*


----------



## mazuste (30 Ene 2018)

*Anuncio completo hechospor Nicolás Maduro este 30 enero 2018 sobre El Petro*

El Petro: Anuncios completos hechos por NicolÃ¡s Maduro este 30 enero 2018 - YouTube


----------



## Blackmoon (31 Ene 2018)

White paper?.
Si es de papel suave, que lo pongan en los baños, para limpiarse el culo.


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2018)

Oye... en vez de tanto spameo con idioteces ten a bien *poner el LINK al White Paper.*

O no tienes *ni siquiera ese link ?* :rolleye:


----------



## Nico (31 Ene 2018)

Alguien que haga la prueba de usar el link que pone *pueblochavista* y avise *si puede bajar el White Paper.*

Yo al menos *no puedo hacerlo* (puede ser por razones de IP o algo así).

Lo más seguro es que *NO LO TENGAN DISPONIBLE* pese a estar el enlace pero, antes de reirme del caos y la improvisación de estos impresentables prefiero que alguien lo ratifique y confirme.


----------



## Periplo (31 Ene 2018)

Q alguien aclare la situación q les voy a mandar mi pasta a estos hispanos q me caen tan bien.Les voy a meter todo lo gordo al Puerro...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Blackmoon (31 Ene 2018)

Regalan tapas de yogur con cada petro?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (31 Ene 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Alguien que haga la prueba de usar el link que pone *pueblochavista* y avise *si puede bajar el White Paper.*
> 
> Yo al menos *no puedo hacerlo* (puede ser por razones de IP o algo así).
> 
> Lo más seguro es que *NO LO TENGAN DISPONIBLE* pese a estar el enlace pero, antes de reirme del caos y la improvisación de estos impresentables prefiero que alguien lo ratifique y confirme.



Yo me he bajado un pdf, de veintipico páginas. Ahora me tocará leérmelo :XX:

---------- Post added 31-ene-2018 at 11:49 ----------

Ya me he leído el paper. Es una mierda de ICO de Ethereum más, con su PoS de mierda, sus descuentos de mierda por tramos durante la colocación, sus shitxchangers de mierda con exclusividad con sus estrictos AML, KYC (y supongo que controles encubiertos de precio)... y su palabrería de mierda.

Una de dos, o me estoy volviendo cada vez más cascarrabias, o cada vez soporto menos toda la mierda y fraude que hay alrededor de las shitcoins.


----------



## chavisto (31 Ene 2018)

> This Petro is fantastic. I think it will have the desired effect as their president has outlined.
> 
> The bigger issue here, is that bitcoin and petro cryptocurrencies are bringing the spotlight onto the monetary systems used worldwide. Most people are not aware of the debt based monetary systems we all use. All the media attention on crypto currencies will give the general public as a whole a better understanding of existing "printed out of thin air" money that is then loaned to us at interest. A totally corrupt system. As discussed in "The money masters" documentary (search on youtube).
> 
> ...





*The Money Masters*


> Good morning, I’m still reporting on: The Money Masters. After 21 years, at last our 1996 documentary, “The Money Masters” arrives on this channel.
> 
> Synopsis: The history of the debt money system promulgated by privately-owned central banks masquerading as central banks owned by the state and operating in the public interest. How monetary reform can fix the problems caused by the resulting "national debt" system of money creation.
> 
> Bill Still.



[youtube]HBk5XV1ExoQ[/youtube]


----------



## Pall0t (31 Ene 2018)




----------



## mazuste (31 Ene 2018)




----------



## mazuste (31 Ene 2018)

Condiciones e incentivos para la oferta inicial de El Petro:
38.400.000 de tokens disponibles a un precio de referencia de 60 dólares.
"El token ERC20 será pre-minado en un contrato inteligente de Ethereum".


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2018)

*Primer dato:*

Entonces era cierto que habían dejado casi 18 millones de "petros" para pagar a los "inventores" de la moneda.

A $ 60 son *1080 millones de dólares* "pagados" a vaya a saber quién !!

_(Esto es Venezuela)_.

Realmente no sé qué puede aplaudir *Mazuste* cuando le muestran que se mean y cagan en la gente.

1080 millones de dólares !!

===

*Segundo Dato:*

Quién puede ser el TARADO que, teniendo DOLARES en la mano los va a cambiar por "petros" ?

La respuesta es clara:

a) El gobierno para *SIMULAR que alguien los quiere*.

b) Los que tienen que *BLANQUEAR DINERO y son DEL REGIMEN* (los otros irían presos) que podrán ahora desenterrar los tambores de dinero y canjearlos por "petros" con la esperanza de ponder llevárselos afuera sin que quede registro en un banco.

_(Esto es Venezuela)_.

Realmente no sé qué puede aplaudir *Mazuste* cuando le muestran que se mean y cagan en la gente.

El asunto es que, para que les sirva para "blanquear" dinero necesitan un exchange que le cambie "petros x otra cosa (bitcoins ?)" y con eso buscar la salida.

El problema es que QUIEN ES EL TARADO que, teniendo bitcoins en la mano querrá cambiarlos por PETROS ?

*Respuesta*: Quizás algún familiar que quiere enviar dinero a sus parientes en Venezuela y siempre que lo compre con DESCUENTO (es decir, afuera valdrá mucho menos de $ 60) y eso, siempre que el Gobierno luego reciba los petros y les entregue bolivares a un valor "dólar" o de lo contrario NO SIRVE como mecanismo.

En todo caso será MUY BAJA LA COMPRA afuera y su valor estará por DEBAJO de los $ 60.

===

*Tercer Dato:*

Ni bien quede claro que:

a) La demanda "afuera" es casi inexistente.
b) El "descuento" es brutal.

El sistema se AHOGARA y, sólo los vivillos que consigan sacar algo al menos al principio, el proyecto habrá QUEMADO miles de millones de dólares del pueblo de Venezuela, sin ningún sentido y como una muestra más de la demencia del régimen corrupto.

_(Esto es Venezuela)_.

Realmente no sé qué puede aplaudir *Mazuste* cuando le muestran que se mean y cagan en la gente.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (1 Feb 2018)

Nico dijo:


> *Primer dato:*
> 
> Entonces era cierto que habían dejado casi 18 millones de "petros" para pagar a los "inventores" de la moneda.
> 
> ...



Se te ha olvidado decir que en el paper ya anuncian que los exchangers que intercambiarán los petros por dólares estarán controlados por el gobierno. Con esto los politicuchos ya consiguen cerrar el círculo del lavado


----------



## Venganza. (1 Feb 2018)

esa porkeria la va comprar su puta madre


----------



## mazuste (1 Feb 2018)

*
El paper de Petro, en español, es ideal como guía base para todo aquel que intente 
entender el funcionamiento del Nuevo Modelo Mundial de descentralización total. 
*
EL PETRO Y SU PAPER Â¡Â¡Â¡ Biennnnnn por Venezuela !!! - YouTube


----------



## Blackmoon (1 Feb 2018)

Nico dijo:


> *Primer dato:*
> 
> Entonces era cierto que habían dejado casi 18 millones de "petros" para pagar a los "inventores" de la moneda.
> 
> ...



1080 millones inventados de la nada.

Da mucha confianza, sí...


----------



## Nico (1 Feb 2018)

Lo más bonito es que lo venden en "dólares" pero lo compran en "bolívares" al cambio que ellos fijan. 

_Son de vivos..._

Populismo caribeño corrupto a toda marcha (1080 millones de dólares para repartir entre los malandros que "inventaron" el chiste) 

PD = Es una copia de Ethereum... a saber *QUIEN* se lleva esos 1080 millones de dólares por la "tecnología".


----------



## mazuste (1 Feb 2018)

*



Hay que celebrar esta iniciativa del presidente Maduro, porque independientemente
de las razones que le llevaron a tomarla, es una gran oportunidad para todos los
venezolanos. Esto es un gran paso, un salto tecnológico sin precedentes.

Además considero que el anuncio abre un mundo de posibilidades a la juventud 
emprendedora de Venezuela para que se convierta en pionera de esta nueva
revolución económica y tecnológica que está cambiando al mundo...

Hacer clic para expandir...


** Ricardo Torres dolartoday*


----------



## silverwindow (2 Feb 2018)

Que respaldo tiene Litecoin? Que aporta? que hay detras? y eso que tiene un MKCAP de $6.882.713.806
El Petro valdra menos que Litecoin?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (2 Feb 2018)

Les iba a preguntar a pueblochavista y a mazuste cuántos petros van a comprar, pero supongo que en vez de dar una respuesta seguirán copypasteando noticias de Internet como si fueran bots. Quizás lo son realmente.


----------



## mazuste (2 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Les iba a preguntar a pueblochavista y a mazuste cuántos ...



_*
Supongo que una respuesta,cualquiera que esta sea,le dejará a usted más tranquilo ¿)?
Así que, sigo suponiendo,seguir enredando forma parte de su mecanismo para entrar
en bucle y quedar como vacilón "premium" :rolleye: Aceite, jabón y mierda, que resbala.
*_
*

Oferta inicial de El Petro será de 82,4 millones de unidades 
*

La oferta inicial de la criptomoneda Petro, que cuenta con el respaldo de las reservas 
energéticas de la nación, se realizará hasta agotar las 82 millones 400 mil unidades
disponibles para la venta.







El papel técnico del Petro, publicado, establece que las criptomonedas en venta
durante la oferta serán creadas y vendidas por medio de un mecanismo auditable
en la cadena de bloques.

El 20 de febrero Venezuela iniciará la preventa de la criptomoneda venezolana,
el Petro, para que arranque sus funciones de oferta pública y privada.

“Este proceso promoverá y garantizará demanda para la oferta inicial del Petro, que 
se realizará posteriormente”, señala el documento que el total de criptoactivos emitidos
y puestos a la venta será de 100 millones.

De los 82,4 millones , el 44% será ofrecido en una preventa privada y la oferta inicial
pública, mientras que un 38,4% quedará para la venta privada y el 17,6% restante será
retenido por laSuperintendencia de Criptomonedas y Actividades Conexas Venezolana.
Es importante destacar que El Petro podrá ser usado para adquirir bienes o servicios y
será canjeable por dinero fiduciario y otros criptoactivos a través de casas de intercambio
digitales.
Criptove


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (2 Feb 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> Bla bla bla



Pero de que vayas a comprar petros no dices nada, ¿eh pájaro? :XX:


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que respaldo tiene Litecoin? Que aporta? que hay detras? y eso que tiene un MKCAP de $6.882.713.806
> El Petro valdra menos que Litecoin?



Detrás de Litecoin están el whitepaper, su comunidad de usuarios y el software que han sacado que, si funciona tal y como parece, es capaz de aportar certidumbre.

Eso es lo que ofrece Litecoin. El problema es que Bitcoin lleva ofreciendo lo mismo exactamente desde mucho antes, con mayor efecto red, con mayor seguridad y con mayor respaldo en todos los colectivos (comercios, desarrolladores y usuarios).


----------



## Nico (2 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Que respaldo tiene Litecoin? Que aporta? que hay detras? y eso que tiene un MKCAP de $6.882.713.806
> *El Petro valdra menos que Litecoin?*




Detrás de Litecoin hay una *blockchain PUBLICA*, un sistema *P2P*, cientos o miles de *mineros particulares* y unos cuantos *exchanges* que lo cambian "a mercado".

Detrás del Petro *está MADURO con toda su BANDA DE ESTAFADORES*, una cripto *PREMINADA*, con una *BLOCKCHAIN ESTATAL* manipulable a su antojo y un sistema de *COTIZACION* que depende del prestigioso *ESTADO NARCO-CHAVISTA*.

Por si fuera poco *fue declarada ILEGAL* por el único organismo democrático que aún subsiste (la Asamblea Nacional).

Tú me dirás las "7 diferencias". :rolleye:


----------



## Sam2528 (2 Feb 2018)

ya pronto la van a implementar les dejo el siguiente artículo https://www.telesurtv.net/news/libr...ro-criptomoneda-venezuela--20180131-0064.html


----------



## ClanesDeLaLuna (3 Feb 2018)

Vaya, sí. Bolivarianos y no sé qué. Pero se trata del primer gobierno en adoptar y lanzar una cripto, en permitir los pagos con cripto, en fomentar el uso de la cripto, etcétera.
De verdad creéis que van a scamearnos a los ojos de todo el mundo? Eso de qué les serviría? Vuelta al pozo?
Están tratando de encontrar una solución a un problema, son pioneros, y si su criptoaventura les sale bien, otros países del estilo irán detrás.

La verdad es que todo esto es reforzante para el mundo cripto. Y sí, Maduro es muy malo y no sé qué, pero quién me dicen que no son peores los devs de tantas shits que tengo por ahí?
Por supuesto no metería nada serio, y no creo que a nadie haga rico,
Pero en cuanto pueda me pillo un par de petros, por probar.


Ahora leo el resto del hilo


----------



## silverwindow (3 Feb 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Vaya, sí. Bolivarianos y no sé qué. Pero se trata del primer gobierno en adoptar y lanzar una cripto, en permitir los pagos con cripto, en fomentar el uso de la cripto, etcétera.
> De verdad creéis que van a scamearnos a los ojos de todo el mundo? Eso de qué les serviría? Vuelta al pozo?
> *Están tratando de encontrar una solución a un problema, son pioneros, y si su criptoaventura les sale bien, otros países del estilo irán detrás.*
> 
> ...




No lo dudes.

Yo metere alguna cosilla, nada que me importe mucho perder.
Pero en esta aventura, quiero estar dentro por si suena la flauta.


----------



## mazuste (3 Feb 2018)

No deja de ser curioso como, para ser una mierda pinchada en un palo, genera
tanta expectativa que ni la artillería mediática antiPetro es capaz de ningunearla.
El Petro, aún cuando todavía no juega oficialmente, obliga a los generales de la 
desinformación ( BBC y Times) a tener que disparar basura y pésima propaganda.

*
Ofensiva mediática contra el Petro: entre el temor y el asombro*


Dentro del súbito auge de noticias en torno a las criptomonedas, cadena de bloques
y el Bitcoin, ¿cómo es visualizado el Petro desde las grandes medios de información?
¿Desconfianza o temor en su probable efectividad?








Desde medios modestos regionales, hasta las más conocidas agencias de prensa
internacional, conforman una orquesta que sólo augura para el Petro un panorama 
de fracaso. Todos han pintado un escenario lleno de dificultades y se esfuerzan en 
acentuar supuestas características negativas en el Petro...
Juan Pablo Toledo


----------



## Abu-Yunis (3 Feb 2018)

ClanesDeLaLuna dijo:


> Vaya, sí. Bolivarianos y no sé qué. Pero se trata del primer gobierno en adoptar y lanzar una cripto, en permitir los pagos con cripto, en fomentar el uso de la cripto, etcétera.
> De verdad creéis que van a scamearnos a los ojos de todo el mundo? Eso de qué les serviría? Vuelta al pozo?
> Están tratando de encontrar una solución a un problema, son pioneros, y si su criptoaventura les sale bien, otros países del estilo *irán* detrás.
> 
> ...



Precisamente a Irán es al que más le interesa emitir otra cripto para que sus clientes puedan pagar su petróleo burlando las sanciones.


----------



## luisito2 (3 Feb 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Cuando lo único interesante es el activo y su comportamiento en los mercados, el resto da exactamente igual... Valdeando recomienda comprar el petro, pero no por ninguna de estas gilipolleces o porque vaya a hacer maravillosa la vida de los venezolanos, sino en cuanto tecnología y como inversión.



¿En qué sentido el 'Petro' es un activo?

¿Qué clase de activo? La compañía nacional petrolera venezolana, propietaria de todas las reservas de petróleo y gas del país (los diamantes y el Oro son propiedad de los militares) lleva décadas emitiendo bonos respaldados por ese petróleo y ese gas que, al parecer, el Gobierno venezolano quiere vender por segunda vez. 

Esos bonos de PDVSA, que están denominados en dólares americanos, pagan en mercado unos intereses entre el 22 y el 28% anual según las épocas. 

¿Qué interés paga el 'Petro'? 

¿Por qué algún inversor iba a invertir en bonos petroleros venezolanos a un interés del 0% si los bonos de PDVSA, que están respaldados por esas mismas reservas pagan un interés del 25%?

¿Hay alguna noción en el 'cryptomundo' del concepto de tipo de interés o de rentabilidad? ¿Hay algún 'coiner' que entienda el concepto básico de que para que algo sea un 'activo' debe ser productivo y generar un interés, una renta del capital?

¿En qué sentido comprar Petros es una inversión en tecnología?

¿Algo análogo a como comprar un móvil Android sería una 'inversión' en Linux?

La tecnología de Petro, la blockchain, como Linux, es una tecnología abierta, gratuita y sin dueño (y las dos son tecnología bazofia de los años 70)

Comprar un Bitcoin o un Petro no da al comprador ningún derecho sobre esos algoritmos de los 70 que son de dominio público.


----------



## mazuste (3 Feb 2018)

*
La Facultad de Ciencias Económicas y Sociales de la Universidad de Carabobo 
inicio las clases de la asignatura ”Blockchain y criptomonedas” como materia
electiva para las escuelas de Administración y Contaduría y Economía *







http://ow.ly/p90M30iad1d


----------



## contraser (4 Feb 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> ¿En qué sentido el 'Petro' es un activo?
> 
> ¿Qué clase de activo? La compañía nacional petrolera venezolana, propietaria de todas las reservas de petróleo y gas del país (los diamantes y el Oro son propiedad de los militares) lleva décadas emitiendo bonos respaldados por ese petróleo y ese gas que, al parecer, el Gobierno venezolano quiere vender por segunda vez.
> 
> ...



directo, brillante, un lujo leer a gente así.


----------



## mazuste (4 Feb 2018)




----------



## Periplo (4 Feb 2018)

Que ha pasado con esas personas que fueron detenidas por minar? 
Han sido condenadas o por contra estan libres e indemnizadas? 
Se les han devuelto sus equipos? 
O pudiera ser que ahora trabajen al servicio del gobierno?


----------



## bobtrader (5 Feb 2018)

Hasta ahora no han tenido éxito en su colocación, la han ido a ofrecer por el medio oriente con una rebaja del 60% y su recepción no ha sido buena


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Feb 2018)

Me he leído el white paper este fin de semana (http://www.elpetro.gob.ve/Whitepaper_Petro_en.pdf) y voy a tratar de hacer un análisis lo más objetivo posible, teniendo en cuenta que aquí se trata de evaluar si meto mi pasta en el proyecto o no. Mi conclusión es que no voy a invertir en el Petro por lo siguiente:

1. No es descentralizado. En el momento en que depende totalmente de un estado y sus ministerios para su emisión queda ligado a una autoridad central, con sus intereses y políticas, que pueden ser distintas o incluso opuestas a los que inviertan en esa cripto.

2. La blockchain tiene escasa o poca utilidad: para redimir barriles de petróleo o petróleo en general se puede ir a los mercados de materias primas. Si se trata de invertir en el estado que los produce también se puede invertir en deuda pública de dicho país. Supongo que el problema es que la deduda pública Venezuela tiene unos intereses muy altos, y al gobierno le sale más rentable intentar otra cosa.

3. White paper de poca calidad: tiene muy poca información que no sea cómo funciona blockchain por encima (como introducción a blockchain está bien, pero yo espero algo más de quien hace una ICO) y algunos datos, como la tablas de reservas probadas de petróleo (página 9) ni siquiera tienen fuentes. Falta mucho texto y no hay ninguna información del equipo de responsables ni sus logros técnicos o científicos. Además, apela mucho a las emociones con palabras grandilocuentes acerca del países en desarrollo, naciones aliadas, justicia y demás, casi como si pidieran donaciones antes que inversiones.

4. Concepto confuso: se suele decir que un Petro es el equivalente a un barril de petróleo porque cada uno cuesta 60 dólares (página 19), que es aproximadamente lo que costaba un barril de petróleo cuando la idea salió (ahora está como a 65). 

Sin embargo, en la fórmula para estimar el precio del Petro que sale en la página 14 se ve claramente que el valor de aceptación del Petro, una vez se ha simplificado la fórmula de dividendos y divisores iguales, es Petro = Precio del petróleo (entiendo de un barril) X (1 - porcentaje de descuento). Ese porcentaje, del que luego hablaré más, tendría que ser 0 para que el Petro valiera exactamente el precio de un barril de petróleo y estuviera auténticamente ligado a él. Por lo tanto, siempre que el porcentaje sea mayor que 0, un petro valdrá menos que un barril de petróleo, y me parece el principal motivo para no invertir aquí, ya que están engañando de manera burda desde el principio.

6. Condiciones poco claras de la ICO. Se habla de ese porcentaje de descuento en la página 21 y se dice básicamente que cuanto antes se compren Petros menor será el porcentaje de descuento. Sin embargo, en ningún momento en la versión actual del white paper se menciona el valor exacto de ese porcentaje (se refieren a él como Dv), los escalones que tiene o cuánto va a valer en cada momento. En mi opinión es una falta de información muy grave, comparable a no saber cuales son los porcentajes de bonus en presales o en ICOs.

7. ICO muy avariciosa: Venezuela se queda con el 17,6% de todos los tokens para empezar (página 17) y el 55% del 44% de la ICO en sí, lo cual hace un total de 41,8% de tokens para el govierno venezolano. Sería relativamente fácil que Venezuela acabara con el 51% o más de los tokens, y una vez hecho eso se follaran el Petro como quisieran (emitir más Petros, manipular el valor, etc.)

8. Marketcap poco realista: de vender todos los 100 millones de tokens a 60 dólares que pretenden vender, el Petro se pondría en 6000 millones (6 billones americanos) de marketcap. Eso es lo que más o menostienen a día de hoy Neo o EOS, y bastante más del marketcap de Dash o Monero. No digo que no pueda suceder, sino que es poco frecuente (no sé si ha pasado alguna vez) que una criptomoneda con la ICO recién terminada se ponga en el Top 10 de criptos por capitalización.

Espero gustoso que los defensores del Petro puedan rebatir mis puntos y decirme en qué estoy equivocado, pero sospecho que más probablemente ignoren todo lo que he puesto y sigais con los copiapega de memes y vídeos de youtube a favor del Petro como si fuérais bots.


----------



## Blackmoon (5 Feb 2018)

A ver, los del Pravda chavista, cómo va la inflacción en Venezuela???

Me da que algún malvado capitalista ha hackeado las páginas oficiales de la dictadura de Maduro, y por eso no aparece el dato.

Cual fue la inflacción en el narcoestado venezolano en 2017??

Si hay que invertir en Petros, primero habrá que saber cómo va la economía, no?


----------



## Blackmoon (5 Feb 2018)

Hola?.....


----------



## mazuste (6 Feb 2018)

*Manuel Quevedo coordinará con la Opep funcionamiento del Petro
*

El jefe de Estado indicó que propondrá a todos los países productores de petróleo
emplear un mecanismo conjunto de criptomoneda respaldada en petróleo.







El presidente Nicolas Maduro designó al Ministro de Petróleo y presidente de PDVSA, 
Manuel Quevedo, "para que trabaje intensamente con la secretaría general de la OPEP
en todos los pasos necesarios parala puesta en funcionamiento de la Criptomoneda Venezolana, el Petro".
bancaynegocios


----------



## mazuste (6 Feb 2018)

*
Empresas brasileñas aceptarán el Petro como forma de pago*

El ministro para el Comercio Exterior, José Vielma Mora, ratificó que un conjunto
de empresas brasileñas manifestaron su intención de vender a Venezuela por petro
a partir del 20 de febrero, cuando comenzará la preventa de esta criptomoneda.


Con la creación de este criptoactivo Venezuela contrarrestará el bloqueo financiero
y comercial que ha sido activado por el Gobierno de Estados Unidos y sus aliados,
lo que facilitará el acceso a nuevas formas de financiamiento y comercio internacional.
Empresas brasileñas aceptarán el Petro como forma de pago - Ciudad CCS


----------



## Nico (7 Feb 2018)

Fracaso terrorífico del que no se hablará más luego del "lanzamiento" con bombos y platillos.

NUNCA tendrás datos REALES de las operaciones, ni cotizará *CON VOLUMEN* en ningún exchange.

Una estafa más del narco-régimen pero ésta, por ignorancia, la han publicitado de más y se convertirán en el hazmerreir del mundo civilizado.


----------



## mazuste (7 Feb 2018)

Para dar por fracasado un proyecto que está por nacer¿Por qué tanta alharaca?
¿A qué tanta pérdida de energía propagandística, si con sentarse a esperar en
un taburete se consigue el mismo resultado y haces más risas ? ienso:

Hor dago koska. En esas pataletas está la respuesta a sus preocupaciones.
Una clave de bóveda es que Petro es el primer crypto que tiene todo el poder
de ser respaldado por un estado soberano. Con ello Venezuela está en modo
oficial legitimando la moneda cifrada. Ahí es donde el sistema bancario recibe
en su linea de flotación el impacto y Venezuela ha decidido apostar totalmente
a la criptografía completa ... También, como moneda nacional. Fatal para la banca


----------



## mazuste (7 Feb 2018)

*
Donald Trump: "Solo firmen si eliminan EL PETRO".*


----------



## Nico (7 Feb 2018)

Estremecedor !!, la caída del mercado de las criptos es porque Maduro anunció el Petro y todo el mundo hace caja para pasarse a los petros !!

:XX::XX:

2/2/18


Dios mío!, no tienen idea cómo es el mundo. :vomito:


----------



## mazuste (7 Feb 2018)

Pascualina Curcio: 
Es necesario sumar dos aspectos de economía venezolana en el diseño del Petro: el 95% de las divisas que ingresan al país vienen de venta del petróleo, el 4% por otros minerales. En esos casos las administra el Estado.

José Manuel Rodríguez:
En el pasado se ha intentado sancionar a países como Irán y Rusia bloqueando el sistema
Swift para evitar que se puedan hacer pagos en el sistema bancario internacional. De allí 
la importancia de Criptoactivos al no requerir de intermediario alguno.

El Petro está respaldado por barriles asociados a contrato inteligente en petróleo. Una de
las aplicaciones podría ser que la gasolina se venda en la frontera en petros, forzando a
pimpineros a comprar petros para obtener gasolina creando gran mercado.

Casi 4%de los bitcoin del mundo se generaron en Venezuela. su caída de precios se debe a que "le están cerrando todas las puertas"


----------



## mazuste (7 Feb 2018)




----------



## nestortrader19 (7 Feb 2018)

Supuestamente un grupo de empresas de Brasil aceptaron la criptomoneda Petro como forma de pago por la venta de alimentos. Solo queda esperar quién más avalará esta medida que tampoco beneficiará al pueblo venezolano...


----------



## Anton wesker stark (8 Feb 2018)

La misma credibilidad y éxito que los bolivares va tener el petro jajaja


----------



## mazuste (8 Feb 2018)

nestortrader19 dijo:


> ... medida que tampoco beneficiará al pueblo venezolano...



*

Será por eso que usted dice :rolleye: por lo que los venezolanos tendrán un medio
antiinflacionista con el que van a cobrar, pagar, transar y ahorrar.
*
Sobre los empresarios brasileros. estos inversionistas brasileños ofrecieron enviar a
Venezuela rubros de la alimentación y la medicina, que será pagada con Petro por la
cantidad de 435 millones de dólares americanos. Además de invertir 300 millones de
dólares americanos... 

Así mismo, también una cámara de comercio canadiense está dispuesta a invertir en 
Venezuela en productos farmacéuticos para humanos y animales
http://ow.ly/xofV30igcdW


----------



## Nico (8 Feb 2018)

Humo de una dictadura condenado al fracaso.

Vana pretensión de "inventar riqueza" donde no la hay porque han destruido al país y su economía.

La moneda venezolana está "respaldada" *por toda la riqueza del país y vale 0*... bueno, casi cero, vale a razón de 250.000 x dólar.

Y pretenden un truco de magia para "inventarse" más dinero del que tienen en las reservas menguadas.

Un chiste.

Darán bambolla durante algún tiempo mientras trata de que "prenda" entre los pardillos y luego, aprovecharán el ruido de las elecciones para dejar morir la estafa sin pena ni gloria.

---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 17:53 ----------




mazuste dijo:


> Sobre los empresarios brasileros. estos inversionistas brasileños ofrecieron enviar a
> Venezuela rubros de la alimentación y la medicina, que será pagada con Petro por la
> cantidad de 435 millones de dólares americanos. Además de invertir 300 millones de
> dólares americanos...
> ...




Lean la noticia:

_"unos empresarios brasileros"... "una cámara canadiense"_... :rolleye:

Sin nombres y sin datos. Noticia de humo inventada para consumo interno de la prensa chavista y la propaganda sin el más mínimo asidero en la realidad.

A mi, "unos empresarios" y "una cámara" me han prometido un millón de dólares. 

---------- Post added 08-feb-2018 at 18:06 ----------

*¿ Quieren ver algo gracioso del desquicio económico venezolano ?*

En la "página oficial" del Petro. En el "Observatorio Blockchain de Venezuela" tienen una calculadora en todas las páginas para determinar "cuánto" vale un Bitcoin en U$S, euros, yenes, libras... pero *NO EN BOLIVARES !! * 

No pueden mostrar cuanto vale un Bitcoin en Bolívares porque estarían mostrando que el "dólar implícito" en el precio del bitcoin (que si lo informa la página de DolartoDay) es de *212.000 bolívares por dólar !!* 

Ejemplo de la calculadora (en color naranja, a la derecha de la página, abajo de la tabla de cotizaciones del Bitcoin).

Noticias

Así que, el único lugar donde *NO TE PUEDEN DECIR CUANTO VALE UN BITCOIN* en la moneda nacional es en... *Venezuela !!* 

Pero, siempre te puedes fijar en DolarToDay


----------



## mazuste (8 Feb 2018)

*
EL PETRO será propuesto por la OPEP para el mercado petrolero mundial
*
ðŸ˜² EL PETRO serÃ¡ propuesto por la OPEP para el mercado petrolero mundial - YouTube


----------



## Nico (9 Feb 2018)

Venezuela hacía SEMANAS (más bien MESES) que no entregaba dólares a los importadores.

Abrió una subasta y saben cuántos dólares pudo entregar ?... *337.000 !!*

Esto es para *TODAS LAS IMPORTACIONES DE TODAS LAS EMPRESAS DEL PAIS !!*

No les queda ni pelusa en los bolsillos !!, están quebrados !!

Y alguien se piensa que le van a pagar por sus petros.


----------



## mazuste (9 Feb 2018)

*
Petro encuentra inversores extranjeros, La ICO tendrá lugar en marzo*

Además de los empresarios brasileños, incluyen a Polonia, Dinamarca, Honduras,
Noruega y Vietnam como países extranjeros que estarían dispuestos a recibir petro
a cambio de alimentos y medicinas, El grupo canadiense con interés en invertir en 
Venezuela es del ámbito de la farmacéutica. 







La pre-venta del petro tendrá lugar del 20 de febrero a las -04:00 UTC hasta Marzo 19
a las -04:00 UTC, y habrá 38.4 millones de tokens disponibles. tokens de pre-venta 
"pueden ser cambiados por petro [monedas] en cualquier momento entre la fecha de 
lanzamiento y el cierre de la oferta inicial ", según el whitepaper.

La ICO tendrá lugar un día después del final de la preventa, Marzo 20 a las -04:00 GMT, 
con 44 millones de petro disponibles para la venta en un punto de venta de referencia de
$60 - el precio de un barril de petróleo en Venezuela en la segunda semana de enero de
2018. El precio está sujeto a las fluctuaciones del mercado, según el informe oficial.
El Petro y sus inversionistas extranjeros, ICO será en marzo - COINMARKETCAP


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Feb 2018)

1 petro=1 barril....simple y sencillo.
::
Abriendo paraguas ante los CM del imperio....☔☔☔☔☔


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 Feb 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 1 petro=1 barril....simple y sencillo.
> ::
> Abriendo paraguas ante los CM del imperio....☔☔☔☔☔



Y yo supero la oferta y te ofrezco mis coins :

1 andytelecocoin = 1 kg de horo

A 100€ cada una, con un total de un millón en venta. 

Me compras unas cuantas? Pues eso.

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## luisito2 (9 Feb 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 1 petro=1 barril....simple y sencillo.
> ::
> Abriendo paraguas ante los CM del imperio....☔☔☔☔☔



No es tan sencillo, ¿Por qué motivo iba un inversor a pagar 66 dólares por un activo financiero con el valor de un barril de crudo?

Si la idea de ese inversor es especular con el precio futuro del crudo, y beneficiarse si el crudo sube de precio y se revalorizan los barriles que tenga en su cartera, ese inversor puede utilizar un tradicional futuro del mercado de futuros de Chicago. 

El contrato de futuros de crudo standard de Chicago tiene un nominal de 1.000 barriles, lo que equivaldría a comprar 1.000 'Petros' 

Hay una diferencia de coste para el especulador, sin embargo. Comprar 1.000 Petros tiene un coste de 66.000 dólares si el crudo tiene un precio de 66 dólares el barril, mientras que comprar un futuro en Chicago con un nominal de 1.000 barriles tiene un coste cero. 

Sí, porque el precio de un futuro de 1.000 barriles es 0 dólares. 

Como el precio del crudo puede subir o bajar, el especulador que tiene ese futuro podría obtener beneficios o sufrir pérdidas y para garantizarse que el especulador se hará cargo de sus pérdidas, el mercado de futuros le exige depositar una garantía. 

Esta garantía es de 1.950 dólares para un futuro de 1000 barriles, lo que es mucho menos que 66.000 dólares y además es solo una garantía, ya que el precio del futuro es cero. Cuando el especulador cierre su posición, vendiendo el futuro, recupera su garantía depositada de 1950 dólares y mientras mantenga abierta la posición, el mercado de futuros invierte esos 1950 dólares en deuda federal y paga al especulador el interés que pague el Gobierno Federal en sus bonos. 

De modo que, usando el mercado de futuros, para el especulador tiene un coste cero apostar al alza o a la baja sobre 1.000 barriles de crudo, y solo tiene que invertir, como garantía, 1950 dólares en bonos americanos mientras dure la apuesta y cobrando los intereses que pagan esos bonos. 

¿Por qué un especulador que puede hacer esa apuesta gratis o solo depositando una garantía de 1950 dólares iba a pagar 66.000 dólares para comprar 1.000 'Petros'?

Y todo esto dejando de lado que la solvencia y fiabilidad del mercado de futuros de Chicago, que jamás ha incumplido una promesa en 120 años, podría ser algo mayor que la del señor Maduro. 

Si no se trata de una inversión especulativa, sino de una inversión productiva, las cifras son otras. 

Es muy común, desde hace 500 años, que los propietarios de unos activos reales explotables, un campo petrolero, por ejemplo, 'moneticen' esos activos para obtener la financiación que permita explotar esos activos reales. 

Los propietarios del campo petrolero podrían aportar el valor del campo a una compañía recién formada y luego emitir acciones de esa nueva compañía para obtener el capital necesario para explotar el campo. El campo petrolero actuaría como 'respaldo' de esas acciones. 

Otra opción, más común, es usar el campo petrolero como garantía y emitir deuda, bonos. El capital recaudado en la venta de esos bonos sirve para poner en explotación el campo petrolero. 

Bien, la cuestión es que todo esto es bastante anterior a la 'invención' de la Blockchain (como desde el Siglo XVI) y además, como el capital recaudado en la emisión de los bonos se usa productivamente, produce una rentabilidad, una renta del capital a los inversores que aportan ese capital. 

Los inversores no especulativos, los que compran bonos o acciones en lugar de futuros, están invirtiendo en un negocio productivo, que produce petróleo en este caso, y esperan obtener su parte del beneficio o su interés por el uso de su capital. 

La compañía petrolera nacional venezolana (PDVSA) lleva años obteniendo capital para la explotación de campos petroleros (o para alimentar la corrupción) por medio de la venta de bonos, unos bonos denominados en dólares americanos y que pagan un interés de entre el 22 y el 28% anual. 

El extraño 'Petro' parece un bono sin garantías de ser recuperado y con un interés del 0% pero ¿Por qué iba un inversos a comprar bonos respaldados por petróleo venezolano con interés del 0% si los bonos PDVSA pagan un 26%?

Y como medio de especulación, ¿Por qué iba un especulador a comprar 'Petros', o cualquier otra moneda o cryptomoneda si los futuros y opciones del forex o de crudo ofrecen la misma función con un coste cero?

Cuando coloquialmente se dice que 'un ama de casa japonesa invierte en Euros', no se está diciendo que esa señora 'compre Euros' con la esperanza de que se revalorice el Euro (esto se hace sin coste con futuros del Forex), lo que se está diciendo es que esa señora invierte en depósitos bancarios denominados en euros de bancos europeos (o japoneses). 

Esto es: esa señora liquida su depósito bancario en Yenes que la pagaba un interés del 0.6% y lo invierte en un depósito en Euros que paga un interés del 4.5% (en su día)

Esta parte elemental: que invertir en Euros es 'invertir en depósitos bancarios denominados en Euros', es algo que no termina de ser entendido en el cryptoworld.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Feb 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> No es tan sencillo, ¿Por qué motivo iba un inversor a pagar 66 dólares por un activo financiero con el valor de un barril de crudo?
> 
> Si la idea de ese inversor es especular con el precio futuro del crudo, y beneficiarse si el crudo sube de precio y se revalorizan los barriles que tenga en su cartera, ese inversor puede utilizar un tradicional futuro del mercado de futuros de Chicago.
> 
> ...



1 petro igual a un barril...lo que hagas con él luego ya es cosa tuya.
:


----------



## mazuste (10 Feb 2018)

*
La criptomoneda va a permitir, a la venezonalidad y a otros, entrar en un sistema
financiero que no depende del chantaje del sistema internacional tradicional
*


----------



## Nico (11 Feb 2018)

El desquicio económico y la fantasía financiera en Venezuela parecen no tener límites.

Como saben que tienen menos posibilidades que un perro ciego se han puesto como desesperados en ofrecerles a las Cajas (un sistema colectivo de ahorro de Colegios Profesionales, Asociaciones Culturales y demás) que pasen sus activos "a petros".

Claro!, previamente *DESTRUYERON todo su capital* con la HIPERINFLACION (algunas Cajas tenían 100 millones de bolívares -unos 15 millones de dólares en su momento- y ahora 100 millones de bolívares son unos 400 dólares :8

El problema es que, por la propia ley, no tienen "dólares" (se hubieran evitado la confiscación inflacionaria) sino que tienen bellos "bolivares" con los que les licuaron sus ahorros.

¿ Cómo coño van a comprar petros si se compran en dólares y ellos tienen bolívares ?

Pues... nadie lo sabe. Misterios de Maduro. :rolleye:

Supuestamente sacó el Petro para llenarse de dólares y resulta que ahora está dispuesto a agarrar bolívares hiperdevaluados ?... y para qué los quiere si él *LOS PUEDE IMPRIMIR A SU GUSTO ?* :rolleye:

===

Van a tratar de inventarse "buenas noticias" a toda costa pero el Petro es un invento fallido desde su misma concepción.

- Para inversores "de verdad" no sirve (Luisito lo explicó magistralmente)

- Para el que tiene dólares en la mano no sirve (si ya tiene los dólares)

- Sólo sirve para el narcotraficante que trate de mover su dinero afuera y eso, siempre que AFUERA haya algún tarado que piense darle algo por esa mierda.

Tómese nota que los pocos que pueden dar algo por esa mierda son los venezolanos del exterior que quieran enviarle dinero a sus familiares.

El problema es que si DENTRO de Venezuela te pagan por el Petro en bolivares al "cambio oficial" -que ahora es de 30.000 bolívares por dólar- ni les conviene porque, con dólares en la mano les dan 250.000 bolívares !! (conviene hacerse el viaje a Cúcuta, cruzar el puente, retirar el Western Union, cambiar a bolívares y hacer el viaje de regreso).

Por donde lo mires es un engendro que servirá para hacer ricos a unos pocos, mover el dinero de los ladrones y traficantes y generar OTRA pérdida horripilante al patrimonio de todos los venezolanos.

No tienen idea de nada (la prueba es que han destruído su moneda) y, si pensaban que inventándose una moneda nueva podían solucionar el entuerto... es que no entienden cuál es su problema !! ::


----------



## luisito2 (11 Feb 2018)

¿Qué solvencia puede esperarse de una nueva divisa si el signo tipográfico que la designa es semejante montón de bazofia chapucera?

Un chaval de 8 años con un mínimo de sensibilidad tipográfica y un AutoCAD pirata o incluso un Inkscape gratuito habría hecho algo menos chapucero. 

La anchura del brazo descendente no es constante. Las líneas verticales no están correctamente alineadas. Cada brazo horizontal es de un espesor y de una longitud diferente pero no claramente diferente: los trazos no han sido correctamente alineados. 

¿Y qué decir del 'aro'? Está hecho como de trazos poligonales irregulares, los tramos rectos que enlaza no son tangentes a la curva, el espesor varía erráticamente sin ningún sentido tipogrático de 'gruesos y finos', está simplemente mal dibujado por un chapucero consumado.

---------- Post added 11-feb-2018 at 16:36 ----------




> El petro podrá ser usado para adquirir bienes o servicios y será canjeable por dinero fiduciario y otros criptoactivos a través de casas de intercambio digitales.



¿En qué sentido será canjeable por bienes o servicios?

Cuando Google emite una nueva acción de Bolsa, Google se compromete por contrato a otorgar al tenedor de esa acción una participación definida en contrato de los beneficios de Google. Cuando General Motors emite bonos, GM se compromete por contrato a canjear ese bono por 100.000 dólares americanos a cierta fecha y pagar cierto interés hasta esa fecha. 

¿Se compromete el Estado venezolano, por obligación contractual, a que en el futuro cada Petro pueda ser canjeado por un barril del petróleo? ¿Garantiza el Estado venezolano que entregará al tenedor de un Petro un barril de petróleo a la entrega de ese Petro?

¿O simplemente hay un profesorcete de hunibersidad que 'piensa' o 'supone' que el mercado podría tener en el futuro la gentileza de entregar mercancías a cambio de 'Petros'?



> Galindo indicó que en el sistema de criptoactivos el dinero fluye al revés porque cada usuario se convierte en emisor



Si los Petros los emiten los mineros, como en el caso del Bitoin, no hay ningún emisor que se comprometa por contrato a canjear en el futuro esos Petros, o esos Bitcoins por ninguna mercancía. 

El Petro o el Bitcoin no pueden ser activos financieros porque no son pasivos financieros de nadie, no pueden otorgar ningún derecho a su tenedor porque no implican ninguna obligación simétrica para ningún emisor. 

Una receta médica del Sistema Público de salud o una entrada a un concierto son 'activos' en manos de sus tenedores solo porque son pasivos para sus emisores: hay alguien, el Sistema de Salud, o el organizador de concierto, que se comprometen por contrato a entregar un medicamento o un concierto de Lady Gaga a quien presente esa receta o esa entrada. 

Los mineros de criptodivisas podrían consumir mucha energía y recursos en crear los Bitcoins o los Petros pero e mercado no obtiene ni esa energía ni esos recursos. La energía y los recursos despilfarrados en crear cryptomonedas se convierten en calor que se disipa en la atmósfera. 

Si el mercado no obtiene nada del despilfarro de recursos de los mineros, ¿Por qué iba el mercado a entregar mercancías y servicios con valor a cambio de nada?

Definitivamente, la confusión económica en la cabeza de los keynesianos es absoluta. Sospecho que el motivo es que jamás ningún keynesiano ha trabajado una sola hora en su vida. Nunca ningún keynesiano ha limpiado el carburador de un coche, ha fresado un chavetero en un árbol de transmisión, ha curado una caries a alguien o ha pintado una fachada. Nunca ningún keynesiano ha resuelto ningún problema y simplemente son incapaces de concebir lo que es eso.


----------



## Blackmoon (11 Feb 2018)

Cuando el Petro se hunda, lo cual no tardará en suceder, sacarán otra moneda virtual, el Farlopo, respaldado por la cocaína que produce el cartel de los soles, los narcogenerales a las órdenes del narcotraficante Cabello, que sostienen al chimpancé Maduro.


----------



## Nico (13 Feb 2018)

Pues al *farlopo* le veo buenas posibilidades. Mira lo que te digo.


----------



## mazuste (13 Feb 2018)

EL PETRO se extiende hasta EE.UU. y Corea del Sur

EL PETRO se extiende hasta EE.UU. y Corea del Sur ðŸ˜² - YouTube


----------



## Nico (14 Feb 2018)

Vaya!, qué pedazo de "fuente" Mazuste !! 

Un canal abierto por un empleado del Gobierno de Venezuela *el 8 de Enero* para promocionar el Petro.

Noooo... si tú tienes una "fuentes" que ni te digo !! 

---------- Post added 14-feb-2018 at 05:01 ----------

Si quieres difundir el 'Petro' contesta sólo DOS PREGUNTAS (y son sencillitas eh)

1) Cotizará sobre el "dólar libre" de 240.000 bolívares por dólar ?, o sobre el "dólar fantástico" de 30.000 bolívares x dólar de la DICOM ?

2) Quién controla la blockchain ?, sólo el Estado ?

Con estas dos respuestas aclaras todo el tema. 

Ah!, no sabes las respuestas ?... Vaya!, no me lo esperaba.


----------



## silverwindow (14 Feb 2018)

Korea del Norte lanzara la suya tambien.
El problema es que sus paisanos no tienen ni ordeñador.


----------



## mazuste (14 Feb 2018)

* Industrias estatales evalúan fabricar componentes para proyectos de minería digital *

El Ministerio para Industrias Básicas, Estratégicas y Socialistas y la Corporación 
de Industrias Intermedias de Venezuela (Corpivensa) , evalúan desarrollar piezas
y componentes para contribuir con la minería digital de El Petro, El criptoactivo
venezolano que cuenta con el respaldo de las reservas energéticas de la nación.

El objetivo del plan es fabricar equipos de minería digital con materia prima nacional
para impulsar la creación de centros de minado, explicó Sergio Requena, presidente
de Corpivensa, un conglomerado que agrupa a varias empresas estatales del sector
manufacturero...
Criptove


----------



## Nico (15 Feb 2018)

La entrevista es más amplia pero voy a consignar sólo los temas vinculados al "petro".

Hausmann: La crisis de Venezuela no tiene precedentes en América Latina


> *Ricardo Hausmann*, ministro de Planificación (1992-1993) del ex presidente Carlos Andrés Pérez, economista en jefe del Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo y actual director del Centro para el Desarrollo Internacional (CID), tiene un pensamiento muy crítico sobre el gobierno del presidente Nicolás Maduro, al punto que considera instrumentos financieros como el petro “un fiasco”. En entrevista exclusiva para El Nacional Web, el economista venezolano mostró sus posibles escenarios para la economía venezolana.
> 
> _- El 20 de febrero va a arrancar la preventa del petro ¿Cuál es su opinión con respecto a este criptoactivo?_
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (16 Feb 2018)

Te repito dos sencillas preguntas:



Nico dijo:


> Si quieres difundir el 'Petro' contesta sólo DOS PREGUNTAS (y son sencillitas eh)
> 
> 1) Cotizará sobre el "dólar libre" de 240.000 bolívares por dólar ?, o sobre el "dólar fantástico" de 30.000 bolívares x dólar de la DICOM ?
> 
> ...


----------



## barborico (16 Feb 2018)

Son unos hijos de puta.

Seguro que quieren llevar el censo de los mineros para obligarles posteriormente a utilizar sus btc o lo que hayan minado para comprar la petromierda.


----------



## mazuste (16 Feb 2018)

*Superintendente ratificó que el día 20 se abre el proceso de adquisición de Petros *

“Se hará a través de las páginas web de la Superintendencia de El Petro, en los próximos
días será colgada la versión definitiva porque en los primeros días estará la versión Beta”.

Criptove


----------



## mazuste (17 Feb 2018)

*
Foro “El Petro es Soberanía Monetaria”*


El foro tuvo como ponencia “Petro y Defensa del Salario” a cargo del profesor de la 
universidad “Simón Bolívar” Emilio Hernández, quien disertó sobre el Petro que tiene
el poder para detener la perniciosa influencia del dólar paralelo, marcador de precios
que cuenta con la complicidad de grandes grupos de importadores y comerciantes.
Por otro lado, la Revolución debe evolucionar hacia un sistema monetario con base
en la protección del salario, lo que exige que se controle devaluación y especulación.
Un activo con respaldo del petróleo y de otras materias primas, dadas las enormes 
reservas minerales que tiene Venezuela, puede perfectamente jugar ese papel.


Foro â€œEl Petro es SoberanÃ­a Monetariaâ€ - YouTube


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Feb 2018)

que alguien realmente ha comprado petros...o es dineo del rascapiquilandia ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 Feb 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Te repito dos sencillas preguntas:



Sobre el barril de petróleo. 1 petro = 1 barril...luego es cosa tuya como negocias.
::
Siempre puede cambiarlo por un céntimo de euro. Hay gente pa’toooo....
::


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (18 Feb 2018)

*_* dijo:


> Luego de años de robos, prisión, persecución y extorsión la política del bananorregimen es proteger a los mineros.



Esa imagen, de ser cierta, es lo mas surrealista que he visto en mi vida.

El gobierno, ofreciendote ayuda por si una AUTORIDAD COMPETENTE te extorsiona.

Venezuela esta de puta madre, si.


----------



## chavisto (18 Feb 2018)

*Petro Currency Attracts Middle East, U.S. Investors*

[youtube]Q_UgPHEXcLY[/youtube]


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (18 Feb 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *siguiendo la misma logica, Españistan esta de puta madre, si.
> Detenidos dos policías locales de Torrevieja España
> por un supuesto delito de extorsión, Nov-2017.
> Fuente*
> ...



No se ni para que te molestas en contestar, hasta el mas retrasado de los retrasados ve la diferencia, asi que solo veo dos posibilidades:

- Eres tan sumamente retrasado que no ves ninguna diferencia.
- Crees que esto lo lee alguien lo suficientemente retrasado como para creerte.

Cualquiera de los dos casos es bastante triste.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Feb 2018)

Mañana empieza la preventa del Petro y aquellos que estén interesados ya pueden comprarse todos los que quieran (Maduro anuncia la preventa de la criptomoneda petro para el 20 de febrero | Economía | Edición América | Agencia EFE). A los que lo defendéis me gustaría preguntaros:

1. ¿Váis a comprarlos, por aquello de ser consistentes con vuestras ideas?

2. ¿Váis a mostrarnos por aquí cuántos habéis comprado? Por saber cuánto estáis dispuestos a arriesgar; en los hilos de altcoins es una cosa común.

Me parece que no me vais a responder, pero así al menos quedáis en evidencia al estilo Anna Gabriel, una anticapitalista, feminista y antisistema que ha huido a... Suiza.


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Feb 2018)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Mañana empieza la preventa del Petro y aquellos que estén interesados ya pueden comprarse todos los que quieran (Maduro anuncia la preventa de la criptomoneda petro para el 20 de febrero | Economía | Edición América | Agencia EFE). A los que lo defendéis me gustaría preguntaros:
> 
> 1. ¿Váis a comprarlos, por aquello de ser consistentes con vuestras ideas?
> 
> ...



La principal diferencia entre los Petros y los Bolívares es que los segundos al menos sirven para limpiarse el culo.


----------



## mazuste (19 Feb 2018)

Qué tanto interés tienen algunos averiguantes en contorsionarse
para hacer circulante su jugo para sí mismos... :baba:


----------



## chavisto (19 Feb 2018)

*si el petro es una mierda sin futuro, ¿por que se desgastan?
Fox News le da 4min de publicidad gratis al petro.*

[youtube]lYVk8SKWvTM[/youtube]


----------



## mazuste (20 Feb 2018)

8:8:8:8:8:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Feb 2018)

Pues para desesperación del imperio este invento parece funcionar....
Venezuela capta 596 millones con el lanzamiento del petro, la criptomoneda bolivariana.
Venezuela capta 596 millones con el lanzamiento del petro, la criptomoneda bolivariana - elEconomista.es
::


----------



## Carlos1 (21 Feb 2018)

*_* dijo:


> Coño que ladilla este par de estúpidos smpameando sin control-
> 
> A los que saben (Estos 2 idiotas no saben hacer un coño y morirán sin saber hacer nada útil en su vida)
> 
> Que tal va la pre-venta como ver como va el movimiento inicial y en base a eso que proyección tiene ?




Estos dos foreros suben información, te guste o no ya es tu problema.

Déjate de tonterías y pon tú también algo de información acerca del Petro, ya sean vídeos, fotos, texto o lo que sea.


----------



## Nico (21 Feb 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues para desesperación del imperio este invento parece funcionar....
> Venezuela capta 596 millones con el lanzamiento del petro, la criptomoneda bolivariana.




Si LEES la nota que has puesto, verás que dice:



> "Hemos logrado *la intención de compra* en la preventa por el orden de los 4.777 millones de yuanes, lo cual significa 596 millones de euros, 735 millones de dólares



:rolleye:

Para el régimen corrupto eso significa: "... nosotros decimos que hay pedidos por..." porque en la blockchain todavía *NO SE REGISTRA NI UN SOLO MOVIMIENTO* (salvo los 8 iniciales entre las cuentas de salida).

Y se quedaron cortos porque pudieron decir _"tenemos la intención de compra de chorricientos miles de millones"_ y era lo mismo... es la información "oficial" de un gobierno de mentirosos y mafiosos.

Te hago saber -además- que LOGICAMENTE iban a armar la salida buscando dar la sensación de "éxito" y para eso pondrían DINERO DEL ESTADO.

Pero, ni así pueden mostrar mucho éxito... si tienes en cuenta que *38 millones de petros a $ 55* (valor del barril) da una cifra en torno de *2100 millones de dólares* y ellos declaran (mintiendo como siempre te adelanto) que tienen "pedidos" por *735 millones de dólares* podemos decir que NI MINTIENDO van muy "exitosos".

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 17:41 ----------




Carlos1 dijo:


> Estos dos foreros suben información, te guste o no ya es tu problema.
> 
> Déjate de tonterías y pon tú también algo de información acerca del Petro, ya sean vídeos, fotos, texto o lo que sea.



No dejan UNA MIERDA de información. Es propaganda.

Si quieres ver la blockchain de PETRO (con 8 movimientos al momento y todos entre las cuentas de salida) lo tienes aquí:

PETRO (PTR) ERC20 Token Tracker


Por si fuera poco te aviso que han *DESLISTADO* el petro de la lista de activos ERC20... *si los buscas en la caja de búsquedas verás que NO FIGURA*.


----------



## matias331 (21 Feb 2018)

Entre a ver como va el PETRO:

Primera imagen: cuatro transacciones de 1, 100, 1000 y una de 38'400,000........raro, raro....







sigo leyendo y:

1- a *ultima hora cambiaron de la blockchain* ethereum (Token ERC20) a la blockchain NEM.
NEM‏Verified @NEMofficial
The NEM technology is freely open to any individual or organization that wants to use it. The NEM Foundation abstains from political endorsements. We can confirm that the Venezuela Government is intending to use the NEM Blockchain.
twitter/mensaje

Ni un día de operación y cambiaron de Blockchain...........increíble....meses de preparación y hacer esto........(disculpen,...no existe calificativo para esto)....


sigo leyendo y esto:

"*Hemos logrado la intención de compra* en la preventa por el orden de los* 4.777 millones de yuanes*, lo cual significa 596 millones de euros, 735 millones de dólares

EN Yuanes........es obio que es China.......porque? faciliisimo, Segun el BURRO ROJO PDVSA, aceptara pagos en Petros, entonces compro petros a US$ 60 y le pago a PDVSA su petroleo en Petros, en lugar de pagarle a US$ 65 que esta el mercado internacional.....y a quien compra 38millones de petros despues no le podran decir que no se puede ni cosas que le dirían a un pequeño inversor que haya comprado sus 100 Petritos pensando hacerse ricos.

Yo lo tengo en la mira, porque el petroleo de aqui en adelante subira mas que los intereses que dan en los bancos, asi que no veia mal la cosa, el problema es como cobrar despues, por ello lo ando mirando, pero como van las cosas......me abstengo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Feb 2018)

matias331 dijo:


> Entre a ver como va el PETRO:
> 
> Primera imagen: cuatro transacciones de 1, 100, 1000 y una de 38'400,000........raro, raro....
> 
> ...



Tienes un problema...sigues ligando el dólar al intercambio y no tiene porque ser así. Mis bitcoins nunca pasan por dólares.
::
Y ese es el fondo del problema para USA, petróleo comercializado sin dólares.
:


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2018)

En el caos bananero de Maduro se "saltaron" de Ethereum a NEM (por lo que dice Mazuste).

Esto es un dislate mayor... emitieron los tokens en Ethereum (como activo de su blockchain) y ahora están en otro lado ?

Creo que ni ellos saben qué están haciendo.

Este solo hecho *YA ES UN HAZMERREIR MAYOR* pero, como sabrás callan como putas y no dicen nada sobre estas cosas.

Como la borregada no tiene NI IDEA de estas cosas, le da lo mismo cualquier verdura y hace propaganda de copypaste puro y duro pero lo cierto es que TIENEN UN PROFUNDO CAOS que ni ellos mismos deben entender en estos momentos.

Como *NO HAY INFORMACION FIDEDIGNA* (el White Paper habla de activos ERC20-TOKEN y ahora resulta que están en NEM), es imposible saber nada pero, para cualquier persona seria ya han mostrado el delirio, la improvisación y la ineficacia con la que hacen TODO.

===

Seguramente *Mazuste y Pueblochavista* nos darán un completísimo informe con un claro análisis de la situación.


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2018)

*PETRO* = Dícese de la criptomoneda avalada por un Estado que tiene menos capacidad de organización que dos chicos en un garage para hacer una ICO. 

===

*PETRO* = La criptomoneda que viene a revolucionar el Mundo... cuándo alguien la encuentre. 

===

*PETRO* = Estupendo activo digital respaldado por petróleo (que nadie te dará desde ya) cuyo único problema es que, a dos días de su lanzamiento nadie sabe ni dónde se compra, ni cómo se obtiene, ni en que blockchain está.

===

*PETRO* = La criptomoneda que viene a poner de rodillas el dólar... cuando sus creadores puedan ubicar dónde la han puesto. 

===

*PREGUNTA SOBRE EL PETRO* = Ahora que hay 100 millones creadas sobre Ethereum y otros 100 millones creadas sobre NEM... cuál de las dos cadenas es la que sirve ?, qué hacemos con los petros que sobran en la otra cadena ?


----------



## Vodkaconhielo (22 Feb 2018)

Venezuela transa 735 millones de dólares en el primer día de lanzamiento del petro

Venezuela transa 735 millones de dólares en el primer día de lanzamiento del petro - YouTube



Sin tener ni idea de cuales eran las expectativas iniciales creo que 735 millones no esta mal para el primer dia.

Si el petro tiene exito y fijan un precio en bolivares se podria parar e incluso revertir la depreciacion.


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2018)

1) No "transa" nada. Son "pedidos".

2) Si con todo el bombo que le dieron apenas si metieron la cuarta parte del total... ya me dirás del "éxito".

3) Ni ellos saben si van a usar los petros que crearon en Ethereum o en NEM... a tí cuál te gustaría que te den ?... para ellos es igual... quieres de los dos ? 

===

*PD* = Son tan delincuentes estos venezolanos chavo-bananeros que hasta van a hacer que la gente se de cuenta que cambiar dinero de verdad por "criptos" que se crean *de a millones en cualquier blockchain y tocando un botón* por ahí no es tan buen negocio. 

Si hasta Maduro creo doscientos millones (cuando dijo que iba a crear 100) y en dos cadenas diferentes !! (ni saben cuál van a usar).

Felicitaciones a los compradores. !!


----------



## chavisto (22 Feb 2018)

*Max Keiser: "Si el Petro funciona, EEUU no podrá aplicar sanciones en ninguna parte".*


> *twitter/mensaje*
> 
> El reconocido economista estadounidense, Max Keiser, recalcó que si la criptomoneda denominada El Petro funciona en Venezuela, Estados Unidos (EEUU) no podrá aplicar sanciones en ninguna otra nación, como lo ha hecho desde hace muchos años, sobretodo, con naciones que no responden a sus intereses imperiales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Feb 2018)

Y ahora llega el petro-oro ....
El presidente venezolano, Nicolás Maduro, anunció este miércoles que la próxima semana lanzará el "petro oro", una criptodivisa respaldada por las reserva aurífera del país.

"No quiero adelantar nada, pero tenemos una sorpresa respecto al Petro y al Oro, que va a tener la misma dimensión como lo ha tenido relacionado al petróleo. Pero es tema de la próxima semana", dijo citado por Globovisión. 

Venezuela lanzará su segunda criptomoneda respaldada en oro la próxima semana - RT
Nadie sabe como terminará esto....pero el imperio seguro que no se va a quedar mirando como desaparece el poder del dólar.
:


----------



## barborico (22 Feb 2018)

Jojojojo han visto lo de bitcoin gold y han dicho "Venga, pues nosotros también".

¿Que será lo próximo? ¿El petro cash respaldado por bolívares? Jojojojojo


----------



## DaniElTirado (22 Feb 2018)

Para el Petro Gold llegan tarde, ya existe el CryptoGold respaldado por metal precioso (gramos de oro) y también la cryptosilver, en cryptosilver.eu además la pert mint también va a sacar cryptos respaldadas en oro. 

Bueno, si les funciona, suerte por ellos.


----------



## sociedadponzi (22 Feb 2018)

After Releasing Oil-Backed Petro, Venezuelan President Hints At Gold-Backed 'Petro Oro' | Zero Hedge


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Jojojojo han visto lo de bitcoin gold y han dicho "Venga, pues nosotros también".
> 
> ¿Que será lo próximo? *¿El petro cash respaldado por bolívares? *Jojojojojo



Creo que no has leído el White Paper (te perdono en todo caso, ya nadie sabe si el que vale es el que crea 100 millones sobre Ethereum o el que crea 100 millones sobre NEM, los dos están creados).

En el White Paper dicen que el PETRO está respaldado por BOLIVARES, a la tasa que fije el gobierno y a razón de lo que cotice un barril de petróleo.

Para que nos entendamos:

a) Barril de petróleo U$S 60
b) Tasa que fija el gobierno para el dólar = 1 bolivar x dólar (*o lo que quiera maduro*).
c) "Respaldo" del PETRO = 60 bolívares (*o lo que quiera Maduro*).

Eso dice el White Paper... bueno, los DOS White Papers... o los tres... o los cuatro... o ya nadie sabe cuántos hay, dónde están, cuál es el que vale de todos ellos, etc.

:XX:


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2018)

*_* dijo:


> Esto *parece* ser un narcocirco de desastre.




Por qué dices "parece" ?... ES, se dice *ES*.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Feb 2018)

Petro es igual a....





::


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2018)

Disculpa Hércules... los 100 millones de petros creados en Ethereum ahora -supuestamente- no se usarán.

Lo que usarán serán los 100 millones de petros creados sobre NEM... el problema es que nadie sabe cómo se compran, cuánto valen, dónde se cambian y cómo los entregan (ni cuando).

Algo (una puta ICO preminada) que dos chicuelos en un garage organizan con perfección prusiana Venezuela no ha conseguido hacerlo aún.



---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 21:04 ----------

Qué extraño... después de 56 páginas de floodeo, copypaste y spam ahora no veo *ni a Mazuste ni a Pueblochavista* festejando el exitoso lanzamiento del Petro y entregándonos montañas de datos para refrendarlo. ienso:

Es que ya se habrán hecho ricos con su inversión en Petro y se han ido de vacaciones ? 

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 21:05 ----------

El que quiera saber cómo cotiza el Petro, comprarlo y todo lo demás puede acceder a la clarísima y muy completa información de su web oficial: 

http://elpetro.gob.ve/


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Feb 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Disculpa Hércules... los 100 millones de petros creados en Ethereum ahora -supuestamente- no se usarán.
> 
> Lo que usarán serán los 100 millones de petros creados sobre NEM... el problema es que nadie sabe cómo se compran, cuánto valen, dónde se cambian y cómo los entregan (ni cuando).
> 
> ...



El petro es Putin...asúmanlo.
::
Las guerras asimétricas se juegan así....
:


----------



## matias331 (22 Feb 2018)

*_* dijo:


> *Todo parece indicar que a mas de 2 días del "Super lanzamiento" no hay NADA*



Digamos que hay algo : confirmación del horroroso manejo del burro rojo y su corte, que cree que la quinta pata del burro es trompeta.....

Para mas detalle, ver el enlace, resulta que NEM no sabe nada, que aerotrading asesor presentado por maduro como la mayor empresa del Blockchain se fundo AYER...........

¡QUE DESASTRE! Empresas que asesoran a Maduro con el Petro no aparecen en Internet

Si despues de varios meses de "planificacion" estan asi, queda claro el porque el pais esta como esta.........


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Feb 2018)

matias331 dijo:


> Digamos que hay algo : confirmación del horroroso manejo del burro rojo y su corte, que cree que la quinta pata del burro es trompeta.....
> 
> Para mas detalle, ver el enlace, resulta que NEM no sabe nada, que aerotrading asesor presentado por maduro como la mayor empresa del Blockchain se fundo AYER...........
> 
> ...



La empresa rusa Zeus participa en la preventa de la criptomoneda venezolana petro - Sputnik Mundo
Por supuesto al ignorar por meter demasiado ruido....
::


----------



## chavisto (22 Feb 2018)

*¡ESTE ES EL DOLOR DEL IMPERIO!
Experto gringo en criptomonedas afirma que con el Petro,
EEUU no podrá aplicar sanciones.*


> Para el economista estadounidense Max Keiser, si la criptomoneda venezolana el Petro funciona, Estados Unidos “no podrá aplicar sanciones en ningún lugar”, afirmó en su cuenta en la red social Twitter.
> 
> Keiser, quien consideró el lanzamiento oficial del Petro como una noticia fantástica, ya en diciembre del año pasado había manifestado que el Petro es una buena forma de luchar contra el imperialismo estadounidense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Teofrasto (22 Feb 2018)

Maduro y su cohorte de inútiles del partido socialista, metiéndose en cosas que no entienden. Con lo fácil que hubiese sido ponerlo todo en mano de los rusos, que les hubiesen guiado, porque ellos son incapaces de la cosas más elemental. El planteamiento del petro es claramente un engaño, dicen que cada petro esta avalado por un barril de petróleo, ¿quiere esto decir que si quiero ejecutar la garantía me van a dar un barril de petróleo? Seguro que no, querrán que la gente compre Petros en divisas y luego pagartelos de bolívares al cambio ficticio que marcan ellos. Toda una estafa, tan burda, que no puede engañar a nadie, ¿o si?


----------



## Nico (22 Feb 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La empresa rusa Zeus participa en la preventa de la criptomoneda venezolana petro - Sputnik Mundo
> Por supuesto al ignorar por meter demasiado ruido....
> ::



O ignoras (ya van varias) o eres del palo chavista y vienes a desinformar (ya van varias).

La empresa *"aerotrading" *como "una de las mayores empresas del sector" y a cargo del Petro *LO DIJO MADURO EN PERSONA.*

Como *NO EXISTE* -y la fundaron ayer- han salido a buscar a alguien que ponga la cara (pagando obviamente) y esta tal ZEUS se presta a la cuestión.

No dejes que la ideología te confunda... estos marranos no son "socialistas" ni "revolucionarios", usan los nombres nomás... son MAFIOSOS Y LADRONES... además de INUTILES como podrás ver... no han podido montar un ICO en condiciones pese a que llevan MESES de anuncios y tienen TODOS LOS RECURSOS DE UN ESTADO NACIONAL para hacerlo.

No les da ni para eso.


----------



## Nico (23 Feb 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *algunos datos de lo que he podido sacar/entender hasta ahora.
> (puedo estar equivocado)*
> 
> - *Respaldado en petroleo*, solo se emitiran 100 millones de petros.




Por supuesto, no tienes la más puta idea 

Está respaldado en BOLIVARES con un monto calculado en función del precio del Barril de petróleo y la COTIZACION para el dólar que fije el GOBIERNO.

No dan "petróleo" dan 'bolívares' y al cambio que se le sale del nabo a Maduro.

¿ No te ha llamado la atención que algo tan 'exitoso' no aparezca en ningún lado ? 

No está en los exchanges.
No se sabe el precio de compra.
No se sabe cuánta gente ha entrado en la primera etapa.

Salvo la clásica "propaganda chavista" no hay *NADA DE NADA.*

Conste que lo dijimos desde el principio.


----------



## MIP (23 Feb 2018)

A mi si no me mandan el barril a casa por UPS me enfado mucho. 

Si me mandan una chortina venesolana en compensación se me pasará el enfado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Feb 2018)

Maduro: Ofertas de compra del petro alcanzan US$1.000 millones
El presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, anunció este jueves que las ofertas de compra de la criptomoneda lanzada por su gobierno, el petro, alcanzan los US$1.000 millones.
Ofertas de compra del petro alcanzan US1000 millones
CM imperiales no sufran mucho....que ahora viene Irán.
:
Y yo compré en su momento Bitcoins a poco más de 300€....vamos que algo del tema de criptomoneda creo saber.
:fiufiu:


----------



## Nico (23 Feb 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> me pasaron el supuesto archivo pdf que envian a los que se registran en elpetro.gob.ve
> lo mas importante:
> 
> este documento debes imprimirlo, llenarlo con boligrafo, *firmar, huella dactilar.
> ...



Y agrega pueblochavista:



> segun las ofertas en dos dias ya superan los 1 mil millones de dolares.
> *292 mil ofertas de intencion de compra*.
> 36% de las ofertas en dolares, 15% en euros, 18% en ethereums, 31% en bitcoins.




Claro... claro... si algo me imagino es a 292.000 bitcoñeros amantes del anonimato enviando pasaporte, dni, huella dactilar, foto y un pelo del perro para poder comprar Petros. 

Si si...

Además, me queda clarísimo... en ningún lado figura el PRECIO, no hay EXCHANGES pero, la gente desesperada quiere enviar 1000 millones de dólares a Maduro. Claro. 

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 16:00 ----------




Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y yo compré en su momento Bitcoins a poco más de 300€....vamos que algo del tema de criptomoneda creo saber.
> :fiufiu:




Hay tres personas que *RUEGO, CLAMO, IMPLORO E INVITO* a que pongan todo su dinero en Petros: *Mazuste, Pueblochavista y tu Hércules*.

Por favor *NO TE CORTES*... todo, pero TODO lo que tengas te pido que lo compres en Petros... no dejes ni una pelusa en tus monedas, cuentas y, por qué no, en tu capacidad crediticia tomando todo el capital que esté a tu alcance para no perderte esta oportunidad de oro.

No es momento este para cobardes... hay que apostar por Maduro y el Petro y éste es el momento.

Adelante !, ni un paso atrás !, todo por la Revolución !


----------



## Nico (23 Feb 2018)

Pero es que NADIE pasa por el hilo del lanzamiento más exitoso e importante de la historia de las criptomonedas ?

Hombre!, no seáis así. Acá está la mejor oferta. inocho:

Nadie ?... es que NADIE va a pasar ?

:

*Pueblochavista* aunque más no sea... cuántos Petros puedes comprar con tu sueldo ?... di algo. 

Por favor!, alguien que compre Petros... POR FAVOR !! ::


----------



## Nico (24 Feb 2018)

Pa'mentir que no falte amigo... le voy a dos mil millones y si me deja llego a tres mil.

En qué blockchain se registran las ventas me dices ? 

Porque, en la de NEM todavía los movimientos que hay son CERO.

NEM Blockchain Explorer v3

---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 02:36 ----------

Ah!, ya sé!

La gente le tiene tanta confianza a Maduro que ahora le mandan el dinero y, cuando ande con tiempo que haga los traspasos.

Son gente de confiar sin duda.


----------



## Nico (24 Feb 2018)

> Desde el lanzamiento del white paper (libro blanco) del Petro, el gobierno *ha cometido varios tropiezos* como *publicar varias ediciones de su documento oficial*, así como *cambiar la información sobre la plataforma blockchain en que generarán los Petro el mismo día de su lanzamiento*, sin mencionar *las recurrentes dificultades* presentadas al momento de registrarse en su plataforma.
> 
> Todo esto ha favorecido la confusión global que existe acerca del Petro y ha dispuesto un ambiente propicio para el surgimiento de potenciales estafas, las cuales se han vuelto comunes en el ecosistema de las criptomonedas, con personas malintencionadas usurpando la identidad de celebridades como Elon Musk o empresas conocidas en el ecosistema.




*Traducción:*

LOS ESTAFADORES SON *MAS EFICIENTES* QUE EL GOBIERNO VENEZOLANO.

*Otra Traducción:*

NO SE DEJEN LLEVAR POR LO ESTAFADORES PRIVADOS, ESPEREN QUE *LOS ESTAFEMOS NOSOTROS OFICIALMENTE.*



---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 17:30 ----------

Más información:



> Fuentes cercanas al gobierno venezolano han asegurado a CriptoNoticias que el Petro, criptomoneda *presuntamente* respaldada en petróleo que lanzará el gobierno de Venezuela, a pesar de encontrarse actualmente en preventa privada aún *no tiene un contrato inteligente oficial*.



Pensar que el Gobierno venezolano puede hacer algo *"inteligente"* es uno de los mejores chistes del año !! 




> Esta información reafirma lo que dijo el presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, este 20 de febrero durante el lanzamiento del Petro por televisión nacional, donde afirmó que “existe una *intención de compra* en la *pre-venta* de 4.777 millones de yuanes, lo cual significa en euros 596 millones de euros, $735 millones”.



*Traducción:*

Nadie nos ha puesto ni un centavo... nos tenemos que conformar con las "intenciones" pero, las damos por buenas.



===

No sólo es un *CHISTE* !!, es una *ESTAFA* y, lo peor de todo es que *NI LA SABEN HACER BIEN !!*

:XX::XX:

---------- Post added 24-feb-2018 at 17:34 ----------

*mejor que te responda Diosdado Cabello:*

"Ayer nacio el Petro. Y con el Petro tambien nacio la temblaquera de
aquellos que critican pero que por debajo andan como locos preguntando
*como hacen para meterse en el negocio.*"


Muy buena pregunta por cierto porque *NI EL GOBIERNO LO SABE !!* 

1) Sacaron -tarde- un White Paper diciendo que hacían tokens en *Ethereum*.

2) Luego dijeron que *cambiaban a NEM* con apoyo de la 'importante empresa' aerocarga.

3) Luego dijeron que en realidad el contrato era con la *FUNDACION NEM.*

4) Después dijeron que en realidad el contrato es con *ZEUS.*

5) Ahora dicen que TODAVIA *NO LANZARON NADA.*

Ajá! ienso: :: :bla: :XX:


----------



## jam14 (25 Feb 2018)

Agencia de 'rating' china: el petro puede ayudar a "corregir las deficiencias del sistema monetario" - RT


----------



## el ruinas II (25 Feb 2018)

pueblochavista es un completo subnormal, pero en esto del mierdtro seguro que simplemente viene aqui a pegar mensajes que le dicta algun esbirro pagado por el gobierno de venezuela,


----------



## euriborfree (25 Feb 2018)

A los chavistas del foro, podeis confirmar los puntos que se indican en este video? a partir de 4:15

Para RusiaToday EL PETRO Venezolano es: "ORO NEGRO DIGITALIZADO" !!!! - YouTube

A saber.

No se puede comprar con bolivares, solo divisas
el valor del petro sera el valor de un barril de petroleo del Orinoco, valorado en Bolivares al tipo de cambio oficial.

Por tanto se compra en divisas, se vende en bolivares al precio oficial.

¿Verdadero o falso?


----------



## Arnaldo Romero (25 Feb 2018)

Ok

Enviado desde mi X98 Pro (K9C6) mediante Tapatalk


----------



## euriborfree (25 Feb 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> hasta ahora
> todo parece indicar que el gobierno vendera el petro solo en: dolares, euros, bitcoins y ethereums.
> una vez el gobierno haya vendido todos los petros, los petros se venderan y compraran en el mercado secundario.
> mercado secundario son las exchanges internacionales, las exchanges venezolanas (si llegan a existir)
> ...



Respondiste a la mitad de la pregunta y dejaste la otra mitad sin respuesta

confirmaste que se compra en divisas.

Dejaste en el aire como se recupera el dinero, ya que el gobierno venezolano dice que tiene el valor de barril de petroleo falta ver como va a respaldar ese valor el gobierno, tu unica respuesta es que puedo usarlo para comprar cualquier cosa a cualquier privado, pero no indicas como va el gobierno venezolano a respaldar el valor, y respaldar significa que el gobierno venezolano me de el supuesto valor minimo del Petro a cambio de que le sea entregado el activo.

Resumo la pregunta: Yo le doy un Petro al gobierno venezolano (el banco central o la entidad que sea del gobierno) y que recibo de vuelta?


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2018)

En realidad *nunca vas a recibir NADA* pero, en la "teoría" *te darán BOLIVARES al CAMBIO QUE FIJA EL GOBIERNO* (que es 10 veces menor al cambio "real").

Cualquier ICO que hubiera empezado diciendo que *era con tokens en la red Ethereum* (y diera de alta los 100 millones de unidades) y luego avisara que se *pasan a NEM* con la empresa *aerotrading* y, luego que resulta claro que no existe tal empresa avisan que es con la empresa *Zeus* ya te daría una idea de la "seriedad" del asunto.

Mucho más si te dicen por un lado que _"la respaldan con *petróleo*"_ y en el White Paper dice que la _"respaldan *con bolivares al cambio oficial* según la cotización de un barril de petroleo"_

Eso es el Petro... un caos y una estafa.


----------



## euriborfree (25 Feb 2018)

Por lo pronto me ha dado la razon a la primera mitad y se ha salido por los cerros de Ubeda en la segunda, esquivando lo que va a pagar el gobierno Venezolano hacia lo que van a pagar la iniciativa privada por algo que supuestamente tiene algun respaldo.

Si cuando pregunto por la materializacion de ese respaldo al valor la respuesta es que alguien me lo comprara en el mercado libre es que no existe respaldo alguno, ni por el valor de un barril de petroleo ni por nada, el gobierno venezolano en la practica no respalda nada de ninguna manera.

Estos han visto que una empresa de refrescos se disparo en bolsa por poner "blockchain" en el nombre de la empresa y han decidido probar suerte a ver cuantos pican.

A ver cuantos de los que hicieron la reserva de la moneda aflojan la mosca de verdad y a ver cuantos son trolls registrandose en la web por curiosidad o por hacer la gracia

Y como decia el video que puse en este o en otro hilo, cabe la posibilidad de que para generar movimiento en la moneda exijan a compradores de petroleo que lo paguen en petros


----------



## Nico (25 Feb 2018)

euriborfree dijo:


> Si cuando pregunto por la materializacion de ese respaldo al valor la respuesta es que alguien me lo comprara en el mercado libre es que no existe respaldo alguno, ni por el valor de un barril de petroleo ni por nada, el gobierno venezolano en la practica *no respalda nada de ninguna manera.*
> 
> A ver *cuantos de los que hicieron la reserva* de la moneda aflojan la mosca de verdad y a ver cuantos son trolls registrandose en la web por curiosidad o por hacer la gracia
> 
> Y como decia el video que puse en este o en otro hilo, cabe la posibilidad de que para generar movimiento en la moneda *exijan a compradores de petroleo que lo paguen en petros*




Algunas aclaraciones:

*1) El mecanismo de CALCULO está en el White Paper:*

- Se rescatan en BOLIVARES al cambio OFICIAL (que fije el gobierno) y por un barril de petróleo.

Hoy el gobierno dice que el cambio oficial es de unos 30.000 bolivares por dólar mientras que el mercado dice que son 250.000 bolivares.

Diferencia 10 a 1 en tu contra.


*2) Las "reservas" a cuenta de "compra".*

Obviamente más falsas que un billete de tres euros. 

A diferencia de cualquier ICO que tiene sus saldos a la vista en un exchange, aquí no hay ningún exchange ni registro en la blockchain... todo es opaco al estilo chavista.

"Ellos" dicen que tienen "pedidos" por 700 millones... ingresados "0". Esa es la realidad.


*3) Usos del Petro:*

El mejor y mayor uso del Petro sería -y digo "sería"- que la mafia chavista pudiera "esconder" sus dólares de futuros embargos.

Si el Petro subsistiese (cosa que NO ocurrirá el día que salga Maduro), la mafia puede darle sus dólares a Maduro -y este comprar pan y leche- y ellos quedarse con sus dólares en un "limbo virtual" a salvo del embargo de USA y del futuro gobierno venezolano.

Como eso no va a ocurrir lo más seguro es que PONGAN sus dinero, RECIBAN sus petros, los cambien por BITCOINS y, de este modo habrán "blanqueado" al menos parcialmente sus dineros.


*4) Evolución del Precio del Petro:*

Dado el uso como *LAVADORA DE DINERO*, tendrá alguna demanda inicial y luego -rápidamente- será cambiado a bitcoins o ethers. Esto en el uso de la "mafia".

La demanda del *mercado REAL* (si la hubiera, lo que es una atrocidad porque es apoyar una Dictadura sangrienta) sólo se justificará para los venezolanos en el exilio para enviar dinero a sus familiares.

El problema es que el gobierno NO ENTREGA bolivares a razón de 250.000 x dólar sino sólo de 30.000 x dólar y eso no conviene.

Pero, si abren exchanges para "criptos" donde no podrán esconder el valor de 250.000 bolivares será *contra el BITCOIN*... ergo... los familiares del exterior *les conviene mandar BITCOIN* y que se los paguen a 250.000 bolivares x dólar y no PETROS para que se los paguen a 30.000 bolivares por dólar.

_¿ Demanda "real" del mercado ?_

No veo para qué.
Pudiendo invertir en cualquier cripto SERIA, meterle dinero a la Dictadura narco-caribeña es un sinsentido y, por las buenas o por las malas TE QUEDARAS SIN TU DINERO.

- Sea porque la *CIA o NSA "hackeen"* al Petro.
- Sea porque *Maduro caiga* y el nuevo gobierno DESCONOZCA el Petro.
- Sea porque el mercado no tendrá demanda y el Petro *bajará como plomo*.
- Sea porque surjan *SANCIONES INTERNACIONALES* que hagan que los exchanges y bancos ni toquen el Petro.

Cualquiera de estas cuatro hipótesis se *CONFIRMARA EN LA REALIDAD*.

Avisados.

===

PD = Yo mafioso que hoy tengo 20 millones en barriles en un zulo y que, si viene la caida de Maduro no podré sacarlos gustosamente se los doy hoy al gobierno, recibo Petros y los mando YA a un exchange a cambiarlos por BITCOINS antes de que el Petro desaparezca.

Así pierda un 30-50% en los cambios, al menos tendrá unos millones "en bitcoins" que, cuando tenga que huir quizás pueda usarlos... nadie puede huir con barriles llenos de papeles (son muy pesados y voluminosos).


----------



## euriborfree (25 Feb 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> si, confirmado, no es un secreto, ya se dijo antes de la preventa, ¿cual es el problema?
> ¿quien ha dicho que NO se va a comprar con divisas?
> ¿como van a comprar los inversores extranjeros si no es con divisas? ¿con bolivares?
> hasta los momentos, se va a poder comprar petros al gobierno en dolares, euros, bitcoins y ethereum.
> ...



Hay una sutil diferencia entre recibir bolivares y recibir yuanes

Basicamente el yun cotiza en un mercado libre y abierto y su valor coincide con el oficial, igual que si recibo dolares y euros, de hecho la cotizacion oficial de estas monedas no es ni mas ni menos que una media ponderada de los cambios a los que se ha cruzado en el mercado libre durante el dia.

Pero llegamos al bolivar, hay un mercado libre un tanto caotico (no organizado) en que los compradores y vendedores transan a unos precios que no son reconocidos por el gobierno venezolano, dichos precios se conocen gracias a una pagina web que todos los dias recaba el dato de varias casas de cambio de moneda en el extranjero, si, esa pagina que no nos gusta nada, dolartoday, porque hace evidente lo que todo el mundo sabe, que el bolivar no vale lo que el gobierno venezolano dice.

Resulta que recibir bolivares a un tipo de cambio al que no puedes cambiar libremente (sin dar ningun tipo de explicacion a nadie y con total disponibilidad, eso es libertad) es un problema grave, y dada la diferencia entre el cambio imaginario de Maduro y el tipo de cambio real de mercado es poco interesante invertir en Petros.

Es curioso que para lo que les interesa se remiten al mercado libre (vaya usted a vender el Petro al mercado libre), pero luego lo demonizan cuando se trata de ver lo que vale de verdad el Bolivar "fuerte".

Es precisamente esa dificultad por recuperar el valor invertido lo que hara que el Petro fracase, aunque es posible que inicialmente algun incauto pique y lo compre, pero alguien medianamente bien informado deberia considerar lo dicho anteriormente.

no quiero cerrer el post sin llamar la atencion sobre algo



> el gobierno t*endra diferentes opciones* para "darte de vuelta".
> - divisas: dolar, euros, yuanes...
> - posiblemente criptomonedas como bitcoin o ethereum.
> (si el gobierno crea una reserva de criptomonedas)



no dices que lo vaya a hacer, sino que "tendria la opcion" de hacerlo, una cosa es una opcion y otra una obligacion, habiendo tratado en alguna ocasion con administraciones tengo muy claro que la "opcion de la administracion" significa ni mas ni menos que haran lo que les de la gana, en el caso VE, dudo que se vayan a desprender de divisas, esta es una operacion para captar divisas, no para soltarlas


----------



## euriborfree (26 Feb 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> bla bla bla... estas loco si crees que voy a perder mi tiempo leyendote.
> 
> por los momentos, el gobierno venezolano solo esta recibiendo
> "ofertas de intencion de compra de petros"
> ...



ah, que el white paper lo van actualizando cada dia? osea que dentro de una semana adivina lo que contiene :8:

El tiempo da y quita razones, mientras tanto voy a decir una cosa

Si el Petro fracasa y termina no valiendo nada en el libre mercado estoy convencido de que la respuesta oficial sera que lo atacaron los gringos, el enemigo externo es un comodin para todo.

El tiempo dira quien tiene razon, por mi parte mis euros se quedan en mi bolsillo


----------



## euriborfree (26 Feb 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> por si no sabias, el "white paper" dice o decia *BETA*.
> lo unico que se que cambiaron fue la parte de blockchain ethereum a nem.
> 
> ¿en que pagina del "white paper" actualizado al dia de hoy dice que
> ...



Entonces a que viene pavonearse de los cientos de millones de dolares que *NO han recaudado*? ::

Si todo esta en fase beta, el paper es papel mojado cuyo texto cambia cada dia pero oye, que no teneis claro como va a funcionar y lo vais cambiando sobre la marcha pero teneis clarisimo que va a ser un exito, que va a ser la repanocha mundial )


----------



## Nico (26 Feb 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *yo igual obtendre Petros* en mi wallet digital a cambio de mis servicios/trabajos.
> porque el Petro se convertira en moneda local.
> no necesitare "comprarlos".



Sé que tu ignorancia económica es supina (de lo contrario no serías chavista-madurista) pero, sería interesantísimo que indiques *A QUE TASA DE CONVERSION A BOLIVARES* recibirías "petros" por su tu sueldo en la Secretaría de Propaganda.

¿ No tienes idea ?... no te preocupes, ni Maduro, ni el Gobierno la tienen. Están en la oscuridad más absoluta.

Dado que quieren usar el Petro para volver a tener una moneda alineada con el DOLAR (sin reconocer su terrible error de manipular el mercado de cambios) no pueden vender Petros "en bolívares" por la sencilla razón de que tendrían que "blanquear" que la cotización del dólar es la "DolarToDay" y, ese día, todos los precios tendrían que alinearse con ella.

Pero eso va a ocurrir si siguen adelante con este dislate.

Cuando alguien venda Petros en bolívares pondrá la cotización en valores de "dolartoday" y ese día, no habrá modo de disimular que tu sueldo es, como mucho de 5 dólares al mes (o 10 si tu enchufe da para buenos sueldos).

Si alguien piensa que el azúcar valdrá menos de 150.000 bolívares el kilo porque le pongan el precio en "Petros" están fumados. :fiufiu:

Los Petros van a descalabrar lo poco que queda del entramado de control chavista sobre la economía... claro que si pasa LUEGO de las elecciones (que es lo que quieren) los pobres venezolanos ya no podrán hacer nada.

Así que, tu sueldo de 6 dólares alcanzará para que te paguen *0.1* de Petro y un kilo de azúcar costará *0.017* de Petro.

Ese día "descubrirás" que *sólo compras 6 kilos de azúcar*... o tendrán que seguirte dando la Caja Clap para que tu familia coma. 

La ignorancia económica de Maduro y su claque de arrastrados caribeños están a punto de hacer explotar una granada de mano... pero la llevan en el culo.

El desmadre económico será brutal.

===

Y, en el camino, habrán gastado MILLONES del exiguo presupuesto nacional en promoción, honorarios, comisiones, robos y compra de equipos mineros... que no podrán usar de modo rentable !!

En vez de "ganar dinero" habrán creado OTRO AGUJERO NEGRO MAS de los cientos que tiene la desahuciada economía venezolana luego de años de desmanejo dirigista, populista e ineficaz.


----------



## Nico (26 Feb 2018)

Se huele la desesperación...

Compren que me los sacan de las manos !! 

Dame un petro payo... dame _argo_ !!


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Feb 2018)

¿Han devaluado ya el Petro? ::


----------



## chavisto (26 Feb 2018)

*Senadores de NarcosUnidos piden tomar medidas contra el Petro.*


> Feb 26, 2018
> Los senadores estadounidenses, Robert Menendez y Marco Rubio, pidieron al Departamento del Tesoro de su país, a que tome las medidas pertinentes contra el Petro, la criptomoneda venezolana.



[youtube]S4WrPBuOFx4[/youtube]


----------



## Nico (27 Feb 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Han devaluado ya el Petro? ::



Todavía no pudieron porque ni saben en que blockchain está. 

No tienen idea cómo cobrarlos, dónde listarlos y cómo determinar el precio a mercado.

Luego que resuelvan esas pequeñeces podrán poner su empeño en devaluarlo pero, falta para ello realmente.


----------



## jam14 (27 Feb 2018)

"EE.UU. amenaza con sanciones a los inversionistas interesados en el petro" - RT


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Feb 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> "EE.UU. amenaza con sanciones a los inversionistas interesados en el petro" - RT



El imperio en estado de pánico...vaya con el petro.
::


----------



## jam14 (28 Feb 2018)

Más de 3.000 millones de dólares en transacciones y 171.000 ofertas de compra para el petro - RT


----------



## Nico (28 Feb 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Más de 3.000 millones de dólares en transacciones y 171.000 ofertas de compra para el petro - RT



*0 dólar* en "transacciones" y 3000 millones de "ofertas de compra". :rolleye:

Y, por supuesto no dudes que una parte se va a vender porque los narcos venezolanos están DESESPERADOS por poner su dinero FUERA del alcance de la Justicia y ya se van oliendo que a la Dictadura le queda poco tiempo.

Las criptos le han brindado a los mafiosos una estupenda oportunidad que no se la esperaban.

Sin embargo, creo que esto beneficia al BITCOIN (ver cotización) más que al PETRO porque, en el Petro no confía ni *pueblochavista*.

El Petro va a servir para que los narcos venezolanos tengan un exchange local para hacerse de criptos (quizás comprando Petros con los dólares que tienen en zulos para luego pasarse RAPIDO a Bitcoin).

No hay modo de que una Dictadura narco-caribeña que no puede sostener ni la *MONEDA NACIONAL* y con *HIPERINFLACION* y *CONTROL DE CAMBIOS* se convierta en el paladín del anarco-liberalismo criptográfico.

El hecho de incorporar una "puerta de escape" en el sistema, lo único que hará será *DRENAR DIVISAS HACIA AFUERA* en vez de "atraer capitales".

Si hubiera quedado algún economista serio en Venezuela (se fueron todos) se lo podría haber explicado a Maduro... pero sólo quedaron chavistas banano-caribeños y sus neuronas funcionales no alcanzan a entender que *han abierto UNA VENTANA cuando querían tener la PUERTA CERRADA.*

*El dinero SALDRA, no INGRESARA.*

Ya lo verás.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Feb 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Más de 3.000 millones de dólares en transacciones y 171.000 ofertas de compra para el petro - RT



En esos 33,8% en bitcoines estoy englobado yo, pasaré algo de mis moneditas virtuales a petro. Por eso de diversificar.
::
Natural


----------



## chavisto (28 Feb 2018)

*¡TIEMBLA EL IMPERIO YANQUi!*


> Venezuela obtendrá soberanía económica con criptomoneda el Petro y los gringos no podrán imponer sanciones.
> 
> A través de un informe la consultora China Dagong International Credit Rating Group afirma que la criptomoneda el Petro ha sido una iniciativa innovadora porque ofrece nuevas ideas al sistema monetario internacional y ha puesto a tambalear la economía del imperio norteamericano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Feb 2018)

¿Ya han devaluado el Petro o esperarán hasta haber vendido alguno?


----------



## matias331 (28 Feb 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Ya han devaluado el Petro o esperarán hasta haber vendido alguno?



De entrada ya esta devaluado por varias razones, ...desconfianza total por el manejo tan burdo (cambio de blockchain en el primer dia de colocación, cambio como 10 veces de su "libro blanco" cambio de fechas de los anuncios etc,etc.) .......es convertible a bolivares al cambio oficial (1 decima del negro)....y la peor de todas es que maduro controla la emisión, es decir no tiene el componente mas importante de una cripto, el no depender de un ente emisor publico, estatal o politico.....


----------



## chavisto (28 Feb 2018)

*Consultora internacional China Dagong respalda la criptomoneda el Petro*


> eb 28, 2018
> La consultora internacional china Dagong respalda la criptomoneda venezolana, el Petro.



[youtube]57VZgknb8iI[/youtube]


----------



## chavisto (1 Mar 2018)

*¡ESTÁN CHORREA’OS!
Imperio ataca al Petro por temor a que desplace la moneda gringa.*


> EE.UU. ve con pánico la pegada que ha tenido el Petro y busca destruirlo por envidia.
> 
> El Petro ha sido una estupenda creación histórica, así lo dio a conocer la principal agencia financiera China Dagong International Credit Rating Group, por eso desde su creación el imperio yanqui ha comenzado a atacar duramente la criptomoneda venezolana, su mayor temor es perder el poder económico que les ha dado el dólar.
> 
> ...


----------



## MIP (1 Mar 2018)

¿Van a hacer el ridículo internacional mucho mas tiempo o lo van a dejar asi?


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Mar 2018)

¿Lo han devaluado ya o siguen esperando a que pique algún pardillo?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 Mar 2018)

A mí lo que me gustaría saber es cuántos Petros han comprado pueblochavista, mazuste o hércules poirot. Me da que ninguno porque una cosa es trolear en Internet y otra hacer el chorra con el dinero de uno, pero lo mismo me confundo.


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Mar 2018)

¿Ahora sí?


----------



## mazuste (1 Mar 2018)

Ayer, los perros ladraban antes de iniciar su camino la caravana (el Petro),
hoy, a pesar del crecimiento de adhesión al Petro (la caravana) persisten
en sus aullidos.

Que si no era una cripto, sino un bono... Que si era Deuda pública, pero no
existe el obligado vencimiento; Que si tal, que si pascual, pero la preventa
ha superado los 3.000 millones desde más de 120 Estados 

De las más de 171.000 ofertas han sido realizadas por 87.284 usuarios
de los cuales, 3.523 de ellos son empresas de diferentes países del mundo
y 83.761 corresponden a personas naturales.

Sigan desgañitándose...


----------



## Nico (2 Mar 2018)

Muy bueno los dos vídeos. Lapidarios por cierto.

*Mazu*... cuándo nos vas a informar la blockchain para consultar los millones de apoyos y compras realizadas ? 

Maduro ya avisó que con los Petros que venda va a comprar armas.

Ha conseguido cuadrar el colmo de los colmos... _le das dinero *a una Dictadura* y, por si fuera poco, lo va a usar *para comprar armas*._

¿ Qué falta ?, ¿ Que maten los perritos también ?


----------



## jam14 (2 Mar 2018)

Se podrán comprar pasajes aéreos con petros en Venezuela - RT


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Mar 2018)

¿Lo han devaluado ya o todavía no saben cómo se hace?


----------



## Mig29 (2 Mar 2018)

Yo tal como va el proyecto Petro, empiezo a sospechar que se lo han encargado a 2 hermanos de Yecla. Y además, como algo nuevo y rompedor en el mundo de las criptomonedas, llevará un poco de Grafeno para que sea más seguro.


----------



## Nico (3 Mar 2018)

https://elcooperante.com/mas-que-me...a-realidad-de-la-ilusoria-preventa-del-petro/

::::

*Más que mentiras y que verdades: La realidad de la ilusoria preventa del Petro*

*Caracas, 2 de marzo*.- A inicios de enero, se realizó la primera emisión de petros, la criptomoneda impulsada por el Ejecutivo nacional que estará respaldada en reservas petroleras. La misma, tiene un valor 100 millones de petros, equivalentes a USD 5.700 millones, los cuales, el Gobierno pretende recaudar durante la preventa del cripto activo que *se inició el pasado miércoles.*

El balance ofrecido por el presidente Nicolás Maduro sobre el primer día de la preventa, detalla que *se recaudaron USD 735 millones*. Sin embargo, diversos expertos dudan sobre este resultado, arrancando por el simple motivo que desde el comienzo el anuncio del lanzamiento del Petro ha estado plagado de inconsistencias.

La periodista *Vanessa Neumann*, afirmó en sus redes sociales que *dicha información es falsa*, y es que ese día, apenas se logró registrar *una transacción por USD 445*. “Maburro dijo que con el petro iba a recaudar USD 6 billones. Anoche dijo que recaudó USD 700 millones. La verdad es que *no recaudó sino $445.95*. Ni un boleto a Miami le compra”, indicó la estadounidense a través de su cuenta en Twitter, donde también compartió un link donde se pueden rastrear las operaciones de la moneda virtual impulsada por las filas oficialistas.

Y es que los registros de preventa apuntarían a que *solo se concretó 22% de lo informado por el Gobierno*, refiere Tal Cual. Expertos en criptomonedas afirmaron que la divisa electrónica no ha logrado convencer a los inversionistas, al punto de afirmar que las transacciones efectuadas en la primera jornada de preventa *apenas facturó 22,4%* de lo aducido por el sucesor del fallecido presidente Hugo Chávez.

El experto chileno en criptoeconomía, *Julio Cruces*, dijo, basado en los registros de las transacciones, que durante el primer día de preventa el petro *solo logró órdenes de compra por poco más de 165 millones de dólares*. Hasta la noche de este martes 19 de febrero solo se habían realizado *18 transacciones para un total aproximado de USD 165.070.726 dólares.*

Por su parte, *Alejandro Machado*, ingeniero y desarrollador de software, dijo en Caracas Chronicles que “los reclamos extraordinarios requieren una prueba extraordinaria, y la evidencia aquí es bastante débil. El blockchain NEM (la red para transferir petros) permite que *cualquier persona vea el registro completo de las transacciones, y ha habido cero*: todas las petros están controladas por una dirección”. Esa decir, sería un montaje para engordar las cifras.

La website *Ars Technica* *catalogó como un desastre la preventa*. “Fue desorganizada, con los detalles técnicos básicos aún siendo resueltos después de comenzada la venta. La propia Red Petro no se ha lanzado todavía (supuestamente sucederá el mes que viene) y el gobierno apenas ha publicado información sobre cómo funcionará”.

“Además, hay pocas razones para creer que el petro mantendrá su valor con el tiempo. El gobierno venezolano ha afirmado que las fichas (tokens) petroleras están respaldadas por las vastas reservas de Venezuela, *pero no lo están*. El gobierno simplemente está prometiendo aceptar pagos de impuestos en petros a un tipo de cambio (determinado por el gobierno) vinculado a los precios del petróleo. Dada la historia del gobierno venezolano de *manipular las tasas de cambio*, los expertos dicen que los inversores deberían desconfiar de este acuerdo.

Ahora en el White Paper -el documento oficial del Petro- se expresa que es el Estado de Venezuela el respaldo del Petro, que en la eventualidad de un default, *serían canjeados por bolívares*, (de esos mismos que el Estado envileció como hiperinflación) según *fórmula que expresa el mismo White Paper*“, dijo.

“En realidad el Petro no está respaldado por petróleo sino por un Estado Soberano, es decir *en bolívares de acuerdo con la fórmula escrita en el White Paper*”, añadió *Guerrero*.

*Más confusión*

La página *Criptonoticias* reportó uno de los inconvenientes más grandes que hubo el día de la preventa. Y es que la incertidumbre se generó porque la red que se utilizaría para lanzar el Petro, *pues sería un token ERC-20 en la blockchain de Ethereum*, sin embargo, *en la mañana de ese día*, según el manual oficial del comprador del Petro, se estableció que la pre-venta de esta criptomoneda estaría basada en la *blockchain de NEM*. Después, *se volvió a colocar que estaría basada en la red Ethereum, pero varias horas después, la información oficial muestra nuevamente que el Petro estará soportado en la red del NEM*, pero esta se deslindó.

La Fundación NEM dijo a través de su cuenta oficial en Twitter, que la tecnología de NEM está abierta libremente a cualquier individuo u organización que quiera utilizarlo y que se abstenía de endosos políticos.

Vale señalar al pilado de irregularidades, se le añade la alerta que hizo *la Asamblea Nacional al invalidar la criptomoneda*, pues representa una manera de evadir los controles del Poder Legislativo, legitimar transacciones ilícitas y lavado de dinero.

===

*Mazu:*

Tú seguramente tienes información de primera mano... nos pones el link a la blockchain del Petro por favor ?


----------



## Nico (3 Mar 2018)

Payo... pon *el link a la blockchain de Petro*, payo !


----------



## Mig29 (4 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> [youtube]9AOB9MhdX1Y[/youtube]



joder, es lo mas patético que he visto en mucho tiempo. Da vergüenza ajena.

Y a parte de humo que tal va el petro? se puede comprar ya?


----------



## Nico (4 Mar 2018)

Queremos Petros *YA !*

Por lo menos un link *a la blockchain* de Petro.

Queremos *ALGO !!*


----------



## Nico (5 Mar 2018)

Vaya!, cuántos programas del Petro y resulta que todavía ni tiene blockchain. 

Otra demostración de la "eficiencia" chavista sin duda. 

Dame un link a la blockchain de Petro, payo !!


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Mar 2018)

¿Ya lo han devaluado o no han tenido tiempo porque todavía no han vendido ni uno?


----------



## Nico (5 Mar 2018)

Por Dios !!... la moneda más "revolucionaria" y que *más discursos, propaganda y programas* ha tenido... dónde la consigo !!??

Un enlace a la *blockchain del Petro* por favor !!... quiero ver el éxito imparable YA !

Todo el capitalismo de rodillas ante ella, cientos de miles de compradores ansiosos por entregar su dinero a la revolución y sin embargo es esquiva, oculta y casi secreta.

Por favor!, queremos ver el éxito YA !!


----------



## Nico (6 Mar 2018)

Por favor asteriscos !

Si la operatoria hubiera sido un éxito estaría saltando en una pata y cada vez habla menos del Petro.

Desde ya que no tengo dudas que los malandros del régimen tendrán la puerta abierta para "esconder" sus fondos del Imperio y, entregarán sus dólares en Venezuela para poder cambiar sus Petros por bitcoins o cualquier otra cosa y tratar de esconder esos capitales ante la cada vez más próxima caída del régimen.

Esos serán unos cuantos millones.

Pero, una vez los malandros "huyan" al bitcoin o ethereum o lo que sea que decidan para esconder su dinero, el Petro caerá como una tonelada de plomo rumbo a la intrascendencia.

El sueño de Maduro de tener en la mano una criptomoneda "revalorizada" a miles de dólares como el bitcoin ya han muerto... tiene OTRO cadáver chavista, maloliente y de uso exclusivo para las narco-bandas que controlan el país.

El Petro murió antes de nacer... como todos los proyectos diabólicos de estos Dictadores.


----------



## jam14 (7 Mar 2018)

Venezuela venderá su criptomoneda a través del sistema Dicom - RT


----------



## Nico (7 Mar 2018)

Pero cómo ?, no es que sobraban los pedidos y las multitudes clamaban por hacerse con Petros ?

Y resulta que ahora *los cambiarán por BOLIVARES en la DICOM* ? 

Ni pa'comprar pipas van a servir los Petros !! 

Fracaso anunciado... y cumplido !


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Mar 2018)

¿Ya lo han devaluado?


----------



## Nico (8 Mar 2018)

Por favor. Por favooooooorrrrrrrr.... no puede ser que estemos frente a la mayor oportunidad del siglo y ningún compañero tenga la gentileza de *poner un link a la blockchain del Petro.* :

Por lo menos indiquen *un exchange* en el que esté listado. :´(

Al menos *digan la cotización !!* :




Ohh wait... que lo único que hay son propagandas chavistas ? :: inocho:


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Por favor. Por favooooooorrrrrrrr.... no puede ser que estemos frente a la mayor oportunidad del siglo y ningún compañero tenga la gentileza de *poner un link a la blockchain del Petro.* :
> 
> Por lo menos indiquen *un exchange* en el que esté listado. :´(
> 
> ...



Me parece que los Petros los regalan con los packs de 4 yogures de marca blanca en el DIA ::


----------



## Blackmoon (8 Mar 2018)

Perrochavista!!

Ya no dices nada?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Mar 2018)

Ya puedes adquirir #ElPetro $PTR con las siguientes criptomonedas:

Bitcoin -> 17DaUo3Pt4yAHjJXh9GME7ZXrdSxc7fHr8

Ethereum -> 0x0dceEd08e0cbBB087d775b8498E0Ff0a397abBb2

BitcoinCash -> qpzrrvt63yf99rrgvwz8xakdwjucnrkwcq2ntjdvfy
::


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> hercules, quita eso.
> la cuenta twitter *@elpetro_gob_ve* es una estafa.



¡Anda, igual que el Petro!


----------



## Nico (10 Mar 2018)

Propagandista desquiciado uno dice: :XX::XX:



Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> *Ya puedes adquirir #ElPetro $PTR con las siguientes criptomonedas*:
> 
> Bitcoin -> 17DaUo3Pt4yAHjJXh9GME7ZXrdSxc7fHr8
> 
> ...



===

Propagandista desquiciado dos, avisa: ::::



pueblochavista dijo:


> hercules, quita eso.
> la cuenta twitter *@elpetro_gob_ve* *es una estafa*.



===

El suscripto pregunta:

_*¿ Entonces dónde lo venden, cuánto cuesta y cuál es la blockchain ?*_



===

*Petro*: La criptomoneda *IMAGINARIA* más antigua del mundo ! :XX::XX:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Propagandista desquiciado uno dice: :XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No te has enterado de nada...y eso me gusta.
::
Y por supuesto el Petro sigue adelante, por muchas argucias, trampas o propaganda en contra.
Maduro dice que preventa de criptomoneda petro llega a 5.000 millones dólares
Maduro dice que preventa de criptomoneda petro llega a 5.000 millones dólares
:


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Mar 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No te has enterado de nada...y eso me gusta.
> ::
> Y por supuesto el Petro sigue adelante, por muchas argucias, trampas o propaganda en contra.
> Maduro dice que preventa de criptomoneda petro llega a 5.000 millones dólares
> ...



"Maduro dice..." :XX: :XX: :XX:
Una fuente superobjetiva de la muerte :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## Nico (10 Mar 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No te has enterado de nada...*y eso me gusta.*



Ignoro por qué *te puede gustar* que un estafa orquestada por un narco-estado en manos de un Dictador que, por si fuera poco ya dijo que usaría los ingresos del Petro *para COMPRAR ARMAS* vaya a funcionar.

De todos modos... entiendes la diferencia entre _"tenemos *pedidos* por miles de millones de dólares"_ a _"alguien nos dió *dinero DE VERDAD*"_ ?

Yo solo *puse pedidos por más de 800 millones de dólares*... no pienso darle ni un centavo al Dictador.

Puro chiste. Es pa'reirme nomás. :rolleye:

Me parece que no te has enterado de nada


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 Mar 2018)

Y un poco más....
Efecto CONTAGIO del PETRO iniciarÃ¡ el FINAL del PETRO-DOLAR? - YouTube
::


----------



## Gonzalor (11 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *Más de 2 mil quilates de diamante y 803 kilos de oro
> entregó pequeña minería al Banco Central Venezuela BCV*



¿Y esto qué cojones tiene que ver con el Petro? ¿Lo vais a usar para descontaminar la zona que están destrozando los mineros?


----------



## chavisto (11 Mar 2018)




----------



## Nico (12 Mar 2018)

*Petro:* Dícese de la única criptomoneda que publicita los "pedidos" y no las "ventas" y que publica más vídeos propagandísticos que links a su blockchain.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2018)

Maduro abrió un camino muy peligroso para el imperio...los judíos van detrás....
En la sede de la Bolsa de Diamantes de Israel, en la ciudad colindante a Tel Aviv, Ramat Gan, se presentaron hoy dos nuevas criptomonedas: una para los trabajadores especializados en la industria del diamante, llamada "cut", y otra para el público general, denominada "carat".

"Lo revolucionario de nuestras monedas es que por cada una de ellas que esté en el mercado nosotros tendremos un diamante real en una caja fuerte que la respalde", explicó a Efe Nadav Pearl, de Carats I.O, la empresa que junto con la Bolsa de Diamantes de Israel va a lanzar al mercado el próximo mes de mayo esta nueva divisa digital.

En este artículo podrá entender mejor cómo funcionan estas monedas respaldadas en petróleo, oro y diamantes, entre otros: El Petro Oro, la segunda criptomoneda que podría lanzar Venezuela
Criptomonedas respaldadas en diamantes la propuesta en Israel | ELESPECTADOR.COM
::
No me extraña el ataque de nervios en ciertos medios de propaganda....
:
1 petro = 1 barril de petróleo 
1 carat = 1 diamante
....
Vaya, vaya....
ienso:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si?..... O sea que si voy a Venezuela con 1000 petros dentro de 10 años el gobierno venezolano me llenará los tanques de mi barco de petróleo no?:: ...si no es así es una estafa.



O mil diamantes si compras a los judíos....
::


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Mar 2018)

¿Lo han devaluado ya?


----------



## Nico (13 Mar 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 1 petro = 1 barril de petróleo
> 1 carat = 1 diamante



Lee el White Paper.

Ignoro el de los diamantes PERO el Petro dice claramente:

- Se *entregarán BOLIVARES* según el precio de un barrio del petróleo *A LA TASA DE CAMBIO* fijada por el gobierno.

No dan PETROLEO *dan BOLIVARES*.

¿ Me puedes decir cuánto cotiza el Petro en BOLIVARES ? :rolleye:


Ah!... no tienes NI IDEA ?... no hay problema... Maduro tampoco !!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Lee el White Paper.
> 
> Ignoro el de los diamantes PERO el Petro dice claramente:
> 
> ...



1 petro = barril
...
Asúmelo, el petrodólar se va al garete.
::
Y los judíos de dinero saben bastante.
::


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2018)

Si te gusta *la anonimidad absoluta* usa el PETRO !

La única cripto que nadie te dice cuál es la blockchain, ni el precio, ni está listada en ningún exchange.

Más anónimo que eso imposible !!

Usa *PETRO !*


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2018)

Paso, veo si *Hércules Poirot o Pueblochavista* han puesto datos sobre la blockchain del Petro, su precio o los exchanges donde está listado :bla:... no hay nada... me retiro. 

inocho:


----------



## Blackmoon (14 Mar 2018)

A cuánto está el Petro ya??. Cuando tira pa' to-the-moon??

Fracaso absoluto: el petro, el bitcoin de Maduro, no consigue ningún inversor desde su lanzamiento - Libre Mercado

Oh... shit!!!

Cerdochavista, Mazusco, Verculos Poirot, comprad 1 Petro al menos!!!!.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (14 Mar 2018)

hombre, es que no me jodas

se puede invertir en el banco popular
se puede invertir en arcetroll
se puede invertir en el santander
se puede invertir en bitcoins
se puede invertir en shitcoins
se puede invertir en un videoclub
se puede invertir en cigarrillos electrónicos


pero es el que invierta en petros, es que no tiene calificativo... jojo


----------



## Nico (14 Mar 2018)

Un enlace a la blockchain del Petro tienes ?... o nada más les dan vídeos de Youtube para la propaganda.


----------



## Teofrasto (15 Mar 2018)

Observo con preocupación que maduro ya no habla del petro. Parece que ahora está muy ocupado haciendo encarcelar antiguos ministros nombrados por el.


----------



## Nico (15 Mar 2018)

Tras la adulteración propagandística de los primeros días (donde dirán que es un "éxito") el desmadre que vivirá el Petro será de antología.

Los capitostes del régimen (narco) aflorarán unos cientos de millones que *tienen en Venezuela* y los pasarán a Petros (eso lo mostrarán como un 'éxito'). Salvo que estén locos de modo URGENTE *pasarán los Petros a Bitcoin* y allí se verá que *NADIE quiere el Petro*.

Todo eso no podrán ocultarlo -porque estarán los números a la vista- o bien tendrán que CERRAR TODO para que no se vea.

Pasado el momento de LAVADO DE DINERO que ocurrirá los primeros días, luego de eso sólo quedará el hazmerreir mundial (que ya es indudable con el caos de esta ICO hecha por incapaces).


----------



## Blackmoon (15 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *Para los interesados en el Petro*


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *interesados en comprar Petros, por favor mantener la calma, que hay para todos.*



¿Cuántos has comprado tú? Con todo lo que posteas a favor del Petro habrás comprado bastantes, ¿no? ¿Nos lo dices?


----------



## Gian Gastone (15 Mar 2018)

Criptoestados, Un paso al abismo

CRIPTOESTADOS: UN PASO AL ABISMO - YouTube


----------



## chavisto (15 Mar 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Criptoestados, Un paso al abismo



al extranjero que no le guste el Petro (criptomoneda del gobierno venezolano)
que no la compre y ya esta, no pasa nada, no esta obligado.

en Venezuela, sera otra historia.
si continua la guerra contra el pueblo venezolano y el saqueo de su moneda,
la tendencia sera la eliminacion fisica de sus monedas y billetes.
por los momentos, el venezolano usara sus bolivares de forma digital (transferencias, tarjetas...)
y usara criptomonedas, emitidas por el gobierno venezolano o no.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> - ¿que entiendes tu por *pre-venta*?
> - ¿cuantas criptomonedas has comprado tu? ¿nos lo dices? ¿como se si es cierto?



1. Una preventa de una criptomoneda es cuando se ofrecen a un colectivo antes que a otros. Sin embargo, ese colectivo no tiene por qué estar restringido de forma insalvable para la gente normal, muy a menudo sólo se trata de apuntarse a las whitelists o de contactar con el equipo que lanza la criptomoneda antes que los demás, cosa que estoy seguro tú has hecho ya. Hasta ahora he participado en la preventa de 3 criptos distintas: SunContract, Power Ledger y Bankera, y aunque estas y otras criptos me han hecho ganar dinero, no soy (todavía) un ser superpoderoso que muevo al mundo con mis hilos. No me creo que tú no puedas entrar en esa preventa; creo que has dicho eso por ignorancia más que otra cosa.

2. Yo sólo te pregunto acerca de tus Petros, y encantado te respondo que ni he comprado ninguno ni tengo intención de hacerlo. Supongo que con eso te bastará para creerme :: Por otra parte, yo no me dedico a hacer proselitismo sistemático de ninguna criptomoneda, escribiendo posts uno tras otro como un bot en un hilo acerca de ella. Si lo hiciera así ten por seguro que diría las que tengo y las que quiero tener, por eso de demostrar que apoyo con mi dinero lo que digo con la boca. Supongo que es demasiado esperar por tu parte.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> - ¿que entiendes tu en general por una pre-venta?
> ¿has ido a una pre-venta de viviendas?
> 
> - ¿cuantas criptomonedas has comprado tu? ¿nos lo dices? ¿como se si es cierto?



1. No, nunca me ha hecho falta. En cambio he ido a tres preventas de criptomonedas, que es lo que pretende ser el Petro. No me creo mucho más o menos poderoso que tú, así que si yo he podido participar en preventas de criptomonedas (ya sabes, lo que el Petro dice que es) y teniendo en cuenta tus repetidos posts a favor del Petro, ¿puedes decirnos cuántos Petros has comprado en la preventa?

2. En este hilo hablamos de Petros, que es la criptomoneda de la que haces proselitismo repetidamente, así que te lo digo de nuevo aunque es obvio que sabes que te lo dije antes: he comprado 0 Petros. ¿Cuántos has comprado tú?


----------



## matias331 (15 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *interesados en comprar Petros, por favor mantener la calma, que hay para todos.*



te equivocaste de video, ese video corresponde a venezolanos entrando a una tienda donde anunciaron que van a vender azucar..........


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *Para los interesados en el Petro*


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (15 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> ¿ya lo tienes mas claro?
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



1. Cómo no lo voy a tener claro si, al contrario que tú, he participado en varias preventas de criptomonedas, tu ejemplo de casas no vale una puta mierda porque en una preventa normal de criptos sí que las adquieres. De hecho, la gracia de la preventa es ésa, que al creer en una tecnología o una idea que está muy verde recibes esas criptos con un bonus respecto a quien va a la ICO. Vamos, que acabas de demostrar que ni puta idea tienes de lo que hablas :XX::XX::XX:

2. Postear información de fuentes progubernamentales haciendo flood en un hilo sin un atisbo de análisis crítico es proselitismo puro y duro porque eso que pones no son noticias, sino propaganda. De nada por la aclaración.

3. Te lo he dicho ya con esta 3 veces: no he comprado ningún Petro. ¿Cuántos Petros has comprado tú? Si es tan ventajoso y cojonudo como dices has debido comprar mil por lo menos, ¿no? :bla:

4. Escribes con muchas faltas de ortografía. Eso debilita tu causa.


----------



## Nico (15 Mar 2018)

Tras 73 páginas de flood, con vídeos y artículos propagandisticos la "noticia" es que se puede "descargar un wallet NEM" que en realidad existe desde siglos antes que el Petro.

Mientras tanto, los "datos" relevantes tales como:

_- Blockchain del Petro ?
- Exchanges donde está listado ?
- Precio ?_

Siguen siendo pura paja y humo.

Obviamente la Dictadura venezolana presentará como "éxito" datos incomprobables pero, salvo los narcos que deseen blanquear su dinero sacándolo de Venezuela sin tener que pasar por los bancos, el resto del mundo pasará de largo de esta criptomoneda manchada con sangre y a cargo de una Dictadura.

Inventarse movimientos entre "wallets anónimas" será la propaganda ficticia del régimen... listarla en exchanges para ver su paridad real... *never !*

El régimen usará dinero de las reservas (sin decirlo) más el dinero de las mafias para justificar los primeros cientos de millones pero, si esperaba salvar el culo con el Petro irá muerto porque:

a) Los narcos que lo usen como modo de lavar dinero se pasarán a Bitcoin o Ethereum a velocidad de rayo.

b) Los amigos y entenados que cobrarán MILLONES de petros por sus "servicios", otro tanto.

c) El dinero de las reservas de Venezuela que se ponga en Petros será el único que permanecerá en Petros pero, ni de lejos alcanza para poder SIMULAR la venta de TODOS LOS PETROS.

Unos pocos ganarán MILLONES y, unos muchos (los venezolanos) quedarán más pobres que antes.

El Dictador lo único que necesita es que todo esto dure hasta las fraudulentas elecciones porque, una vez convalide su poder por varios años más, ya tendrá modo de tapar este error y espanto en el manto del olvido (y las excusas y la propaganda).

Un fiasco. Calculé que la pérdida para Venezuela excedería los mil millones y, más o menos es lo que van a perder de las arcas públicas con este experimento fallido.

Eso si, los datos reales hay que deducirlos porque Venezuela, hoy, no presenta estadísticas o acceso a los datos REALES con auditorías creíbles (hay que "creerle" al Gobierno el monto de las reservas o lo que dice que gasta y cómo lo gasta).

Mi gran esperanza es que los narcos y la mafia de la Dictadura entreguen 30-40 dólares por Petro y, cuando lo vayan a cambiar por Bitcoins o Ethereum terminen recibiendo *10-20 dólares por ellos.*

Blanquearán una parte pero, la otra mitad la perderán y eso... eso es Justicia Divina !


----------



## chavisto (15 Mar 2018)

*noto desesperacion entre los nazi franquistas pitiyanquis
dandose palmaditas y thanks unos a otros como si eso fuera a detener al Petro*


----------



## Nico (15 Mar 2018)

El Petro, amigo *pueblochavista*, lo va a detener *el MERCADO*. No se lo detiene en un Foro.

Cuando haya que fijar *su precio en BOLIVARES* la Dictadura tendrá que enfrentarse a la realidad. ::

El petro -suponiendo que "vale" U$S 50 de un barril de petróleo- cotizará en bolivares al "_cambio oficial DICOM_" ? (*30.000 bolívares*) o al "_dólar today_" (*200.000 bolívares*) ?

- En un caso -mágico DICOM- el petro valdrá *1.5 millones* de bolívares.
- En el otro -dólar de verdad- el petro valdrá *10 millones* de bolívares.

¿ Tú qué dices ? 

Si la Dictadura pretende la ficción de que el Petro vale 1.5 millones entonces, en los exchanges, no podrá canjearse por más de U$S 7.

Si por el contrario la Dictadura "blanquea" el dólar de verdad, el Petro podrá canjearse -supuestamente- por U$S 50 pero, *los precios internos en Venezuela se dispararán al INFINITO* porque, bastará poner la docena de huevos en Petros y el gobierno no podrá decir nada... es "su moneda".

¿ Tú qué dices ? 

En un caso podré pagarte tu sueldo con *UN PETRO* (pero serán U$S 7) y en el otro tu sueldo será de *0,15 PETROS*.

La ficticia economía venezolana en cualquiera de los dos casos se vendrá abajo como calzón de puta.

En un caso (dólar ficticio DICOM) porque el Petro succionará dinero hacia afuera y en el otro (dólar de verdad) porque tendrán que BLANQUEAR LOS PRECIOS y allí la gente descubrirá que el azúcar a 200.000 bolivares el kilo ERA LO QUE REALMENTE COSTABA !! :rolleye:

Si tienen que usar "dólar de verdad" *era lo mismo DOLARIZAR la economía* (y queda a la vista el desastre chavo-madurista) y, si van a usar *un PETRO "DICOM"* lo único que hacen es bajar su valor de U$S 50 a U$S 7 y la recaudación por el Petro valdrá menos que pedo en una canasta.

Así es el juego... el único que no tiene ni idea es Maduro... ah! y tú... y el resto de los mediocres chavo-maduristas que hoy deliran y fantasean en el poder dictatorial.


----------



## MIP (15 Mar 2018)

Yo ya he comprado muchos petros y estoy muy feliz. No se como he podido vivir hasta hoy sin mis petros. 

Y ademas son intercambiables por misses venezolanas, lo se que me lo ha dicho el pajarito comandante im-mortal Chiabe.


----------



## Blackmoon (15 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> falso. yo ya compre todos los petros, los 100 millones.



Te habrá costado al menos un bolivar...


----------



## chavisto (16 Mar 2018)

*si el Petro es un fracaso, ¿por que tanta preocupacion en narcosunidos?*

*Senador en Florida manifiesta su rechazo hacia el Petro
y llama al Secretario del Tesoro a tomar acciones*


> Marzo 14, 2018
> 
> El senador de Florida Bill Nelson se unió al grupo de los que rechazaron la criptpmoneda petrolera que hace poco anunció el gobierno venezolano
> 
> ...


----------



## barborico (16 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *si el Petro es un fracaso, ¿por que tanta preocupacion en narcosunidos?*



Porque Venezuela es una república bananera. Y el bolívar su papel higiénico.

República bananera - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Y con el petro, ni el culo limpiar puedes.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (16 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> te puse el ejemplo de preventa de viviendas
> porque leyendo tus mensajes es claro que aun no tienes claro que es una preventa.
> 
> 
> ...



Reportado por insultos. Ya sabía que los chavistas mentís y utilizáis la violencia para imponer vuestras ideas, lo que no sabía es que lo hicérais también en los foros donde es mucho más fácil pillaros.

1. El ejemplo de las viviendas no vale nada comparado con la experiencia participando en varias preventas de criptomonedas, ya sabes, lo que el Petro dice ser. Te lo dejo más masticadito para que lo puedas digerir:

1.1. Preventa de SunContract: First week with *presale bonus* (from June 28th to July 4th) 1 ETH will be worth 11,600 SNC (SunContract - ICO - Coinhills) 
1.2. Preventa de Power Ledger:* Pre-Sale of 100M POWR Tokens* Sells Out in 3 Days (Pre-Sale of 100M POWR Tokens Sells Out in 3 Days)
1.3. Preventa de Bankera: se indica el *valor de los tokens que fueron recibidos* en https://steemit.com/bankera/@vividrange/bankera-bnk-project-presale-on-now
1.4. Preventa del Petro: no se han vendido Petros, ni se sabe nada de quiénes los tienen, ni bonus, ni los que hacen proselitismo de él dicen nada.

2. El que escribas con tantas faltas de ortografía y te dediques a hacer ad hominem sólo indica tu bajo nivel cultural y tu falta de argumentos. Te lo digo para que aprendas algo por aquí, ya que también te he enseñado lo que es una presale de criptomonedas.

Así que como puedes ver, la realidad ha vuelto a romperte el culo. No hay ni una sola preventa de criptos en las que no se ofrezcan con un Bonus. Queda demostrado que sólo troleas y que no crees en el Petro porque no has comprado ni uno sólo. De nada por el baño de realidad :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## Nico (16 Mar 2018)

Entro, veo que *continúa el caos y la desinformación* en esta estafa chavista... y me voy a tomar café hasta que aparezcan los datos.


----------



## Blackmoon (17 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *5 pasos para comprar en la oferta inicial ICO de la criptomoneda Petro.*



Claro que sí, campeón. Así estamos todos:

Futurama - Callese y coja mi dinero! - YouTube


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista no ha podido refutar ni uno sólo de los comentarios que le he hecho, dándome así la razón en todo lo que le he dicho. Así demuestra la ignorancia de los CMs oficialistas de Venezuela. El Petro acabará en el basurero entre ratas y miseria, al igual que los defensores del chavismo como él .

---------- Post added 17-mar-2018 at 12:58 ----------




*_* dijo:


> Se cree que la preventa del petro son menos de 200 millones de $ y ese dinero es puesto por los propios narcos en su mayoría.



Me lo creo, al contrario que las criptomonedas que se sustentan en proyectos tangibles el Petro sólo vale para blanquear dinero y cambiarlo en cuanto sea posible a otras criptos o a fiat porque desde el primer momento estará perdiendo valor. Fíjate lo mierda de cripto que es que ni los que lo supuestamente defienden han querido comprar ninguno :XX::XX::XX:.


----------



## chavisto (17 Mar 2018)

*Rusia se muestra interesada en la criptomoneda venezolana, el Petro*


> marzo 16, 2018
> 
> En una entrevista a la agencia TASS, el embajador de Venezuela en Rusia, Carlos Rafael Faría Tortosa, ha afirmado que Rusia tiene un “gran interés” en la criptomoneda venezolana.
> 
> ...


----------



## jam14 (18 Mar 2018)

Trump prepara sanciones contra la criptomoneda de Venezuela - RT


----------



## chavisto (18 Mar 2018)

mazuste dijo:


> *
> Cuando sabes que el "Petro" es una insignificante inutilidad...* )



*Trump prepara sanciones contra la criptomoneda de Venezuela*


> 18 mar 2018
> 
> Washington ya había advertido a los ciudadanos estadounidenses que deseen invertir en el petro, de que pueden ser perseguidos por la justicia.
> 
> ...


----------



## EclécticoPragmático (19 Mar 2018)

Me parece una buena iniciativa que deseo que llegue a buen puerto.

Cualquier cosa que erosione el timodólar emitido de la nada e impuesto por la fuerza por el país más parásito y asesino del planeta es bueno.


----------



## jam14 (19 Mar 2018)

Donald Trump firma orden que prohíbe transacciones con criptomonedas venezolanas - RT


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Mar 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Donald Trump firma orden que prohíbe transacciones con criptomonedas venezolanas - RT



Después de ver que la propaganda de que era falsa la moneda no ha funcionado, ahora toca la realidad. No se prohíbe nada más que lo que hace daño al imperio.
::
Trolls del imperio os esperamos en este hilo....
☔☔☔☔☔


----------



## mazuste (19 Mar 2018)

Justo antes del día "D" Trump anuncia sanciones contra las transacciones del Petro. Como decía Walsh: muchas veces las medidas de un acierto las ofrecen las acciones del enemigo. Si el imperio ataca al Petro es porque el Petro es una jugada acertada.


----------



## Nico (19 Mar 2018)

Maduro anuncia el PETRO para *BURLAR al Imperio* con su astucia.

Ahora que fracasó la charada la culpa es de... Trump!


----------



## cobasy (20 Mar 2018)

a mi esto me parece como Aliexpress, tarde o temprano lo va a usar cada vez mas gente, es como poner vallas al campo, quizas me equivoque y consigan parar especificamente la venezolana, pero lo dudo muy mucho, es mas, tengo que buscar la manera de comprar algo de petro, si por los americanos fuese estariamos todos lamiendoles la mano eternamente.


----------



## chavisto (20 Mar 2018)

*la criptomoneda venezolana Petro:*


> - es la primera creada por el gobierno de un pais respaldada en recursos naturales/minerales.
> - es la que ha recibido mas "hate" y "boicot" hasta ahora a nivel mundial por los pitiyanquis.
> - es la primera baneada por el imperialismo genocida hambreador de NarcosUnidos.


----------



## chavisto (20 Mar 2018)

la empresa canadiense Gold Reserve, Inc. (goldreserveinc.com)
acaba de certificar en un pedacito de todo el Arco Minero venezolano
la 4ta mina de oro mas grande del mundo.

- Oro: 1480 toneladas, 54 mil millones de euros.
- Cobre: 119 mil millones de euros.

es decir, Venezuela se convierte a partir de hoy (20-Marzo-2018)
en la 4ta reserva mundial de Oro certificados.

la misma empresa calcula que en todo el Arco Minero venezolano hay sin certificar aun,
mas de 8 mil toneladas solamente en Oro. Falta el Cobre, Diamantes, Coltan...

despues de la certificacion de todo el Arco Minero, 
Venezuela se podria ubicar en la primera reserva mundial de Oro.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> la empresa canadiense Gold Reserve, Inc. (goldreserveinc.com)
> acaba de certificar en un pedacito de todo el Arco Minero venezolano
> la 4ta mina de oro mas grande del mundo.
> 
> ...



¿Y esto que tiene que ver con al Petro?


----------



## chavisto (20 Mar 2018)

*como les da prurito anal a los amargados nazi franquistas pitiyanquis.
chupen amargados ::*


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *como les da prurito anal a los amargados nazi franquistas pitiyanquis.
> chupen amargados ::*
> 
> 
> ...



Mucho ruido y *NINGUNA NUEZ*


----------



## Nico (21 Mar 2018)

Quiero agradecer muy especialmente a pueblochavista en este día del cierre de la preventa por informarnos *la blockchain del Petro* (_chisssst... chissst... no ha dicho nada, nada_).

Bueno, perdón... se habrá olvidado pero, tuvo la gentileza de ponernos *la lista de exchanges donde la poderosa criptomoneda está listada* para que podamos verificar con nuestros propios ojos el éxito portentoso de esta campaña (_nones, tampoco, no puso nada_).

Está bien, está bien... me avisa el apuntador que el compañero ha olvidado los datos de la blockchain y los exchanges pero en cambio, nos alcanzó un reporte *con los montos de la preventa realmente efectivizados y entonces*... (_oye... que no, que no puso nada_).

Okey... me avisan que tampoco se acordó de los montos pero, si tuvo el aplomo y la certeza de *indicarnos el precio* para que todos sepamos... (_tampoco... no dijo el precio_).

Pero entonces... pueblochavista... *ERES UN FIASCO COMO MADURO !!*

:XX::XX:


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Mar 2018)

Es tan bestial el éxito del petro que no se lista en ningún exchange, acojonados por su imponencia, jajajaja!!!

Por cierto, el petróleo que lo 'respalda' es pesado, ligero o mezcla?


----------



## chavisto (21 Mar 2018)

*Trump firma orden que prohíbe transacciones con criptomonedas venezolanas*


> Mar 20, 2018
> El presidente de EE.UU., Donald Trump, firmó este lunes una orden ejecutiva en la que prohíbe cualquier transacción con criptomonedas emitidas por el Gobierno venezolano o en nombre de él.
> 
> Según el documento consignado por Trump, queda prohibida toda transacción, provisión o financiamiento "por parte de una persona de EE.UU. o dentro de EE.UU." con cualquier moneda digital que sea emitida por, para o en nombre del Gobierno venezolano a partir del 9 de enero de 2018.
> ...




*EE.UU. sanciona la nueva criptomoneda Petro*


> Mar 20, 2018
> Nicolás Maduro ha denunciado la visión "racista", "supremacista" y "colonialista" que promueve EE.UU. Con estas palabras condenó las nuevas sanciones económicas impuestas recientemente por Washington contra la nueva criptomoneda venezolana Petro.



[youtube]WnOVZ-DQE6E[/youtube]


----------



## Blackmoon (21 Mar 2018)

To the Moon!!!


----------



## das kind (21 Mar 2018)

Baneo para este impresentable por flood, joder.

Ni siquiera le da para más que postear mierda de Telechávez y RT, fuentes ambas super fidedignas... ::


----------



## Teofrasto (21 Mar 2018)

Para enmascarar el fracaso absoluto y que no se aclaran, les viene muy bien decir que la culpa es de Trump. La justificación, es la de siempre, desde fuera nos boicotean esta magnífica iniciativa bolivariana, todo culpa de Trump y de los fascistas


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Mar 2018)

¿Montamos ya la plataforma de afectados por el Petro o esperamos hasta que hayan vendido alguno?


----------



## Nico (21 Mar 2018)

Qué extraño... decían que tenían 5000 millones de dólares en "pedidos" y ahora en la web anuncian que sólo tienen *735 millones*. :bla:



> Los acuerdos de preventa del Petro alcanzaron más de 4.777 millones de yuanes o *735 millones de dólares estadounidenses*. “Este criptoactivo respaldado por el Estado venezolano reafirma nuestra soberanía económica”.



Dado que el 80% son en chiste, con suerte recogen el dinero de los narcos que quieren evadir... serán unos 100 millones durante unos días (hasta que los cambien por bitcoins) y desaparezca del todo.

¿ Alguien tiene un petro para regalar ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> pagina web *elpetro.gob.ve* actualizada.
> ya tiene el boton para comprar (ICO).
> 
> 
> *Arrancó venta inicial del petro (ICO)*



Menudo disgustos estás dando a los troles del imperio, son peores que aquellos de hace años con el Bitcoin. Y es que a veces repiten los mismos argumentos.
::


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Mar 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Menudo disgustos estás dando a los troles del imperio, son peores que aquellos de hace años con el Bitcoin. Y es que a veces repiten los mismos argumentos.
> ::



Estamos acojonados...


----------



## Teofrasto (21 Mar 2018)

Vaya, maduro dicta una prórroga a ver si la cosa se arregla, porque está claro que el fiasco es de campeonato. Pero la excusa ya la tienen, es la de siempre, el imperio y los fascistas nos boicotean y nos agreden, la famosa guerra económica que sólo existe en la mente enferma de los chavistas.


----------



## chavisto (21 Mar 2018)

*¡ESTAN TEMBLANDO!
Decreto de Trump contra Petro demuestra su temor al criptoactivo*


> 21 marzo, 2018
> 
> Presidente Maduro se cansa de tanta injerencia de parte del gobierno gringo y le canta unas cuantas verdades a Trump
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2018)

Regreso dos días después, vuelvo a colocar el viejo mensaje (que se mantiene vigente) y me retiro a ver si encuentro un Petro en algún lado. 



Nico dijo:


> Quiero agradecer muy especialmente a pueblochavista en este día del cierre de la preventa por informarnos *la blockchain del Petro* (_chisssst... chissst... no ha dicho nada, nada_).
> 
> Bueno, perdón... se habrá olvidado pero, tuvo la gentileza de ponernos *la lista de exchanges donde la poderosa criptomoneda está listada* para que podamos verificar con nuestros propios ojos el éxito portentoso de esta campaña (_nones, tampoco, no puso nada_).
> 
> ...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2018)

La verdad que el imperio está en shock...que cosas dicen....
¿Recuerdas que en febrero el gobierno de Nicolás Maduro lanzó su propia criptomoneda, el petro? Resulta que es probable que esa moneda sea un negocio clandestino entre empresarios y funcionarios de los gobiernos venezolano y ruso. Así lo asegura un reporte de la revista Time. El petro, que entró a preventa el 20 de febrero de 2018, es la primera criptomoneda respaldada por un Estado. Su valor está atado a las reservas de petróleo del país.
ENTER.CO
::


----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2018)

En realidad la lanzó en ENERO y, vamos a fines de MARZO y todavía no puedes poner ni la blockchain, ni un exchange que la tenga listada, ni se sabe el precio.

No tengo dudas que el Imperio debe estar aterrorizado... es más, seguramente están preparando sus maletas para huir.




PD: Eres un clon de pueblochavista o tus amores por las Dictaduras vienen de lejos ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2018)

Bajando, bajando....
Petro
::


----------



## Nico (22 Mar 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> *La verdad que el imperio está en shock*...que cosas dicen....




La verdad es que hay que leer cada cosa ! :bla:

Bueno, viniendo de chavistas no hay que sorprenderse mucho. 

Todavía *NO HAN PUESTO* ni un enlace a la blockchain del Petro, ni un link a un exchange donde pueda comprarse, ni han dado dato alguno de su _"fantástica pre-venta con miles de miles de millones de reservas confirmadas por decenas de millones de personas de miles de países del Universo"_. :bla:

Lo más bonito es que ni verguenza les da ! :XX:

---------- Post added 22-mar-2018 at 22:13 ----------

*DICCIONARIO DE SINONIMOS:*

Palabra: *Petro*

*Sinónimos*: hazmerreir, mentira, inoperancia, falsedad, ineficiencia, chiste, broma, caos, narcodictadura, lavado, bluff, ridículo, estafa, fantasía.

*Uso en oraciones:*

- Tu palabra vale menos que un _Petro_.

- Mientes más que un _Petro_.

- Eres más inútil que un _Petro_.

- Del _Petro_ y del ridículo no se vuelve.

- Este chiste es más gracioso que un _Petro_.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Mar 2018)

Nico dijo:


> La verdad es que hay que leer cada cosa ! :bla:
> 
> Bueno, viniendo de chavistas no hay que sorprenderse mucho.
> 
> ...



Bájate el wallet y deja de dar la lata.
::


----------



## Hannibal (22 Mar 2018)

¿Qué tal va el petro? ¿Ya han adelantado en capitalización al Bitcoin o que? :XX:

Yo he invertido 100000€ en petros, junto con los 100.000€ que les dejé a unos yeclanos que van a revolucionar las baterías y otro tanto en sellos de afinsa tengo mi jubilación a todo trapo asegurada ::


----------



## Teofrasto (22 Mar 2018)

El petro, el petroyuan y el candidato Petro de colombia. El nombre se puso de moda


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Mar 2018)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> El petro, el petroyuan y el candidato Petro de colombia. El nombre se puso de moda



Y mi primo, que se llama Petronilo ::


----------



## Hannibal (22 Mar 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *le doy las gracias a los troles nazi franquistas pitiyanquis amargados
> por hacer mi trabajo y poner este hilo siempre de primero en el subforo criptomonedas
> mas de 51 mil visitas en menos de 3 meses :Aplauso:
> gracias.*
> ...



Pues ni siquiera con los nazis subiéndote el hilo conseguís endosarle un petro a nadie :XX:


----------



## Nico (23 Mar 2018)

El pobre se debe pensar que en un foro altamente especializado en criptomonedas la gente viene a ver vídeos de fascistas chavistas caribeños haciendo propaganda.

No ha puesto el link a la blockchain (y vamos *en la página 80*), ni ha mostrado un exchange donde esté listado (y vamos *en la página 80*), ni puede decir el precio de mercado (y vamos *en la página 80*) y se felicita porque la gente se hace pis de la risa viendo sus gazapos.

Lo que hay que ver...


----------



## jam14 (23 Mar 2018)

VIDEO: Venezuela permite la compraventa con Petro a partir del viernes - RT


----------



## mazuste (23 Mar 2018)

*
“A partir de hoy comienza de manera oficial la compra y venta 
de la criptomoneda El Petro, luego de cumplidos todos los pasos
de manera firme y ajustado a los protocolos internacionales”*

El Petro: Todos los anuncios de Maduro este 22 marzo 2018 sobre criptomoneda venezolana - YouTube


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Mar 2018)

Caracas, 22 mar (EFE).- El presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, ordenó hoy a la estatal petrolera PDVSA que inicie el cobro de sus exportaciones en la criptomoneda petro, un activo que su gobierno creó en enero mediante un decreto que el Parlamento, que controla la oposición, tachó de nulo.

"PDVSA, las empresas básicas y todas aquellas empresas públicas que generan divisas por exportación quedan autorizadas a partir del día de hoy a cobrar todas sus exportaciones en petro", dijo Maduro en un acto de gobierno transmitido por la televisión estatal VTV desde el Palacio de Miraflores.
Maduro ordena a PDVSA iniciar cobro de exportaciones en criptomoneda petro
Si quieres petróleo venezolano paga en petros....
::
Ben-Hur (1959) - Boga de Combate, hortator - YouTube


----------



## Nico (23 Mar 2018)

Están desesperados tratando de generar hype a como dé lugar porque *el chiringuito les fracasó y no tienen modo de ocultarlo.*

Mientras que las cuentas públicas y las estadísticas son totalmente opacas (hace AÑOS *dejaron de existir estadísticas oficiales de cualquier tipo en Venezuela*), con este tema del Petro quedarán PUBLICAMENTE expuestos en sus desvaríos.

Si no lo listan en un exchange es como si no existiera (bueno, pueden seguir haciendo vídeos en Youtube ) y, ni bien la listen se verá que *no tiene volumen* y que la usan los narcos para SACAR DOLARES de Venezuela evadiendo el sistema bancario (le entregarán dólares de los zulos a Maduro y cambiarán Petros por bitcoins o ethereums para pasar su dinero "a la nube"... pero ni locos se quedan en Petros).

Una vez que Diosdado, Maduro y la banda de mafiosos haya convertido sus "dólares de zulo" en Petros -y de allí a otra cripto confiable-, no tendrá ningún otro uso y morirá entre medio de las risotadas del mundo.

Puerta de escape para los narcos del cartel de los soles y el resto de la banda para poner su dinero (robado) a salvo... para los venezolanos otro proyecto más, delirante y fracasado.

Pobre país. Pobre país.


----------



## matias331 (23 Mar 2018)

*_* dijo:


> no hay exchangers aun.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-mar-2018 at 02:47 ----------
> 
> le vuelven a quitar 3 ceros al bananobolivar con esto ya han reducido 6 ceros al bananobolivar desde que llego el narcorregimen



6 ceros........dos veces tres ceros..........la caga......., o sea que en unos meses le podrán quitar los ceros que sean necesarios al PETRO?.....


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2018)

Muchachos ! compren algo !!... por favor !!

Vamos a poner dinero del Estado para simular el "éxito" inicial pero hagan un esfuerzo que no nos queda mucho dinero para estos trucos de salón.

Alguien quiere un Petro ?... baratitos los petros !... vendo petros !


----------



## silverwindow (24 Mar 2018)

Todo lo referente al petro esta sieno muy oscuro.
Si supieran algo de ICOS , sabrian que para que un "lanzamiento" se un exito, hay que hacerlo bien,transparente,auditado y con garantias.

No hay nada de esto en el Petro.

Supongo que MAduro y su cuadrilla de pensaban que el resto del mundo eran gilipollas que comprarian "porque si",porque esta de moda.

Yo mismo hubiera inveertido algo de pasta, su hubier asido limpio.
Pero Maduro y limpieza, no van de la mano.
Una pena lo que esta pasando en la dictadura de Venezuela.

---------- Post added 24-mar-2018 at 08:04 ----------

Maduro habla de atraer inversiones y empresas exrangeras..para que? para que cunado funcionen las nacionalicen y las expropien??

Eso habria que preguntarle.

Lo siento por los venezolanos.


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2018)

No veo cómo puedes decir eso... si han hecho como 9000 vídeos en Youtube ?

Ah!, que eran de propaganda ! 

Si escucharas los delirios de la banda de facinerosos e improvisados que están detrás de esta patraña delirante no lo podrías creer.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Mar 2018)

Espero que China tome nota, al crear su cryptomoneda *oficial*(ya esta confirmado).

Aquello si sera serio,y algo muy a tener en cuenta.


----------



## Hannibal (24 Mar 2018)

Ya estamos a sábado, digo yo que siendo una criptomoneda que pretende generar confianza ya se sabrá el volumen de intercambio y el precio al que cotiza el petro, ¿no? :XX:


----------



## Nico (24 Mar 2018)

Pobre pueblochavista ! :

Lleva 82 páginas de floodeo y todavía:

- No puede poner un enlace a la blockchain inocho:
- No puede poner un link a un exchange inocho:
- No puede decir el PRECIO inocho:
- No puede decir el VOLUMEN INICIAL. inocho:

Pobre. :

82 páginas de bluff, flood y mentiras... ha de ser duro. ::


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Mar 2018)

Revista Time: Rusia respaldó la creación del petro venezolano
De acuerdo con el medio impreso, la puesta en marcha de la criptomoneda fue una colaboración entre funcionarios y empresarios venezolanos y rusos con el fin de limitar el poder de las sanciones estadounidenses.
Revista Time: Rusia respaldó la creación del petro venezolano
:


----------



## Nico (26 Mar 2018)

*Petro*: La criptomoneda *con más videos en youtube y post de Hércules Poirot *que a la fecha:

- No puede poner un enlace a la blockchain 
- No puede poner un link a un exchange 
- No puede decir el PRECIO 
- No puede decir el VOLUMEN INICIAL.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Mar 2018)

Y hoy tenemos el petroyuán al ataque....esto promete.
::
Menuda salida de los chinos al mercado y con el coreano de visita....
:rolleye:


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2018)

Y el Petro ?... cuántos miles de millones ha _juntao_ en su preventa ?


----------



## Nico (27 Mar 2018)

Una sencilla explicación del Petro  y, el detalle que hay MAS CREADOS de los que indica el White Paper.


----------



## Gonzalor (27 Mar 2018)

¿Podemos ir creando ya la Plataforma de Afectados por el Petro?


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2018)

La plataforma *Bitfinex* ha publicado hoy un comunicado en su blog donde indica que *“Nunca hemos tenido planes para incluir el Petro (PTR) o tokens similares en la plataforma de negociación de Bitfinex*. A la luz de las sanciones de los EE. UU. y de los otros riesgos claros de sanciones para operar con estos productos, *Bitfinex no listará ni realizará transacciones en el PTR ni en otros tokens digitales similares“.*

===

¿ Dónde hay un petro, payo ?


----------



## MIP (28 Mar 2018)

A este paso habra que cambiar el nombre por "PetroHumo"


----------



## Blackmoon (28 Mar 2018)

Si es que para invertir en algo 'respaldado' por petróleo chavista, para eso invierto en petróleo y me evito la manipulación de Maburro.

La próxima criptomoneda de éxito será el pernil...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (28 Mar 2018)

Seguimos sin saber cuántos Petros han comprado pueblochavista, Mabuse o Hércules Poirot. Yo creo que los mismos que he comprado yo*.

*Ninguno, como bien dicen en los tags ni regalada quiero esa puta mierda.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2018)

El Ministerio de Petróleo comenzó a publicar desde el último cierre semanal del mercado de los hidrocarburos, el precio del barril del crudo local como cotización referencial del valor del petro.

Según consta en la página de este despacho, los precios serán publicados en yuanes y en euros, con la tasa de cambio correspondiente a la semana en que se registren dichas cotizaciones.

El esquema entró en vigencia la semana del 19 al 23 de marzo cuando se estableció en 386,64 yuanes o 49,47 euros, el valor referencial del petro cifra equivalente a 61 dólares, según se aprecia.
Fijaron en $61 valor referencial inicial del petro | Mediatelecom
::


----------



## Nico (28 Mar 2018)

Se han pillado los dedos y se van a hundir en un marasmo de mentiras.

- No dan datos de la blockchain
- No dan datos de exchanges
- No dan datos de VOLUMEN
- Obviamente, sin exchanges, ni idea del PRECIO DE MERCADO.

Fiasco total que sólo tratan de tapar con propaganda sobre propaganda envuelta en vídeos de Youtube y notas falsas en la prensa chavista.

Tratarán de mentir lo que puedan sobre el "éxito" y luego harán lo imposible por ocultar al fracaso... pero les estallará en la mano. Jugaron con fuego pensando que se puede engañar a todo el mundo como engañan a unos pocos venezolanos.


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Mar 2018)

¿Ya lo han devaluado?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Mar 2018)

En otras palabras, asevera el experto, el uso de esta billetera "elimina toda la red de intermediación bancaria que opera en una transacción aparentemente simple y cada persona se convierte en su propio banco, ese es el poder de las criptomonedas". Además, cada individuo es "completamente responsable de su dinero", al no depender de un banco para que "guarde" el dinero, señala.
Ventajas y retos del petro: ¿Por qué EE.UU. quiere combatir esta criptomoneda? - RT
La desesperación de los CM de los banqueros es evidente, para muestra este hilo.
::


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (28 Mar 2018)

Veo que la cosa sigue exactamente igual que hace un mes.
Esto esta pidiendo un "Me levanto y el petro sigue sin existir" a gritos.


----------



## Nico (29 Mar 2018)

*Petro*: La única criptomoneda que hasta los que floodean el hilo se van de vacaciones y dejan todo cerrado.



Espero que a la vuelta nos premie informándonos:

- Blockchain
- Exchanges
- Precio DE MERCADO
- Resultados de la ICO (comprobables)

O, quizás, ponga algunos videítos de Youtube para matar el rato.


----------



## Nico (30 Mar 2018)




----------



## Nico (31 Mar 2018)

Por amor de Dios!, alguien que compre un PETRO !

Mazuste y Pueblochavista tienen como 22.000 vídeos de youtube para poner pero no se animan porque, a la fecha, nadie sabe:

- Cuál es la blockchain de Petro.
- En qué exchange cotiza
- Cuál es su precio de MERCADO (no el "mágico" que suponen los estafadores)
- Dónde se compra y cómo

Ruego, pido, imploro e invito a que alguien COMPREN UN PETRO... por el amor de Dios !


----------



## Nico (31 Mar 2018)




----------



## Nico (1 Abr 2018)




----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (2 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> ya regrese de la playita.
> 
> segun mis fuentes:
> - supuestamente ahora estan en la etapa de pago y confirmacion.
> ...



Cosas que aprendemos con este mensaje:

1. Los chavistas son unos vagos: necesitan vacaciones en la playa para seguir haciendo proselitismo de una criptomoneda que ellos mismos no tocan ni con un palo.
2. Muchos supuestos y ningún dato firme. Oscurantismo total.
3. Los chavistas tienen pésima ortografía, confirmando así su bajo nivel cultural.

Y este es el nivel.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 Abr 2018)

*Seguimos esperando a que los follapetros maduristas chimpanzuelos muestren sus ahorros invertidos en petros...*


----------



## Nico (3 Abr 2018)




----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (3 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> Bla bla bla



¿Cuántos Petros dices que has comprado? ¿O sigues sin respaldar con tu pasta lo que haces como CM chavista ?


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2018)

*Pregunta Juan:* ¿ Y al final, vino pueblochavista con los datos de la ICO, la blockchain, los exchanges listados, el precio de mercado y demás ?

*Pedro:* NO. Pero puso unos vídeos re-monos y súper-guays (como los 600 que puso antes) explicando lo que son las criptomonedas porque está en un foro que seguramente la gente no tiene idea.

*Juan:* ¿ Está de coña o esto del Petro es un fiasco ?

*Pedro:* Creo que *es un FIASCO*, si la ICO hubiera sido exitosa la estarían anunciado a los cuatro vientos y no dicen ni pío.

*Juan:* Ya me parecía. Ciao Pedro.

*Pedro:* Hasta luego, Juan.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (4 Abr 2018)

ya en abril y nada todavía

vaya ridículo


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> Ya se informo que los compradores recibiran sus Petros al finalizar la ICO.
> Es decir que, los Petros y sus transacciones supuestamente se empezaran a ver unos dias despues de finalizada la ICO.
> Cuando inicio la ICO dijeron algo de 15 dias habiles, pero en el white paper dice que la ICO finaliza hasta agotarse los 82 millones 400 mil Petros.
> 
> ...



1. Normalmente hay información clara acerca de cuándo se van a recibir las criptomonedas en la wallet, en plan fechas concretas. Veo que en el caso del Petro ni siquiera se sabe eso aún.

2. ¿Cuántos Petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## Teofrasto (4 Abr 2018)

Esto suena al timo chavista del siglo. Uno más. Que ridiculo más espantoso


----------



## Gonzalor (4 Abr 2018)

Paciencia, no empujen que hay Petros para todos ::


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2018)

Fracaso absoluto.

Han tenido CUATRO MESES para preparar la estafa y, aunque más no sea "simular" que había sido un "éxito" y es al día de hoy que no consiguen cocinar un estofado más o menos pasable.

Que nos fuimos a la playa... que luego de la ICO... que ahora viene lo bueno...

Dije que esto era el hazmerreir mundial y no me equivoqué.

Pensaban multiplicar los panes y los peces y vivir "de gratis" y ahora se dan cuenta que la gente no es tan imbécil cuando no tiene una pistola en la cabeza como en Venezuela.

Les adelanto la próxima jugada para tratar de confundir a la peña... Maduro va a reglar un petro con cada "carnet de la Patria" sabiendo que, quienes supuestamente lo reciban no tienen NI IDEA de qué se trata y no lo van a poder usar (no tienen ni idea, ni internet, ni electricidad, ni comida ya que estamos).

*pueblochavista* pondrá 9000 vídeos más del supuesto "éxito", jamás aparecerá un puto exchange ni se comercializará un puto petro hasta que la noticia se pueda pasar al olvido tratando de salirse de puntillas de este bochorno.

Viven en un mundo de FANTASIA y pensaban que con la mentira de "garantizarlo en petróleo" (el White paper aclara que lo garantizan en "bolívares" en realidad) iban a subir a niveles del Bitcoin y, con su jugarreta, iban a contar con miles de millones de dólares para seguir estafando y matando impunemente.

Por fortuna se dieron de bruces con la dura realidad y, al final, se han gastado MILLONES DE DOLARES en propaganda, honorarios y matufias y no van a sacar ni dos cuartos de toda esta estafa.

Están peor que donde empezaron porque ahora, además:

- Se gastaron MILLONES de dólares en "honorarios" de las empresas fantasmas o mafiosas con las que armaron el proyecto.

- Se gastaron MILLONES de dólares importando equipos de minería... dinero que NO TIENEN.

- Los que recibieron las máquinas, se quedan con lo que minan pero GASTAN MILLONES de electricidad destruyendo lo poco que queda del sistema eléctrico.

Y, los MILLONES de dinero de los tontos que pensaban "recaudar", no los tienen.

Eso si... siempre nos quedarán los vídeos de *pueblochavista*...


----------



## MIP (4 Abr 2018)

“Oiga que ya se vendieron los petros, salimos la semana que viene”

“Estamos en el año 2743 y vamos a evacuar la Tierra, taluec”


----------



## Nico (4 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> En la ICO me informaron que estan recibiendo los pagos de los compradores
> y mandando la confirmacion de recibido el pago.
> Que *los Petros se enviaran a las wallets de los compradores finalizada la ICO.*
> 
> ...




Claro, claro... conozco un montón de gente que *manda MILLONES DE DOLARES* y se sienta a esperar que _"termine la ICO"_ para que le den sus criptos. :XX::XX:

Por ejemplo, la ICO puede terminar después de las elecciones :rolleye:
O, el año que viene ::
O, cuando se le salga del nabo a Maduro 

O... NUNCA ! y la gente que envío el dinero se queda esperando... claro ! :bla:

En Venezuela mienten de gratis amigo, afuera no les cree ni los perros. ::


----------



## chavisto (4 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Claro, claro... conozco un montón de gente que manda MILLONES DE DOLARES y se sienta a esperar que "termine la ICO" para que le den sus criptos.



Por si no lo sabias, la compra de Petros al gobierno venezolano no es obligado.
El gobierno venezolano no esta amenazando a nadie para que le compren sus Petros.

El que no quiera lidiar con la burocracia del gobierno y quiera comprar seguro,
entonces que espere a cuando ya esten circulando los Petros
y haya gente o exchanges vendiendo Petros (mercado secundario).

No es necesaria la chachara y el flodeo que tienes en el hilo.
Un poco mas de seriedad.





mazuste dijo:


> Pues tienen que ser muy listos para timar a Rusia con un fracaso



*Comisión de Alto Nivel Rusia-Venezuela
evalúa usar petro como moneda de intercambio.*


> 03 abr 2018, Sputnik.
> 
> La Comisión Intergubernamental de Alto Nivel (CIAN) Venezuela-Rusia evaluó la posibilidad de que los intercambios comerciales entre ambos países se realicen en la criptomoneda petro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (5 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *Un poco mas de seriedad.*



:XX::XX:

Tú eres humorista, verdad ?

El Petro puso un White Paper y anunció una tecnología. Se emitieron los tokens... luego CAMBIO A OTRA, hizo un NUEVO PAPER, emitió MAS TOKENS (ya está duplicado en ETH y NEM)

Pusieron una fecha, la cambiaron, anunciaron que tenían 700 millones recaudados, luego 5000.

Si. Más "seriedad" que esa es imposible !! :XX::XX:


----------



## chavisto (5 Abr 2018)

*¡NO ES SOLO VENEZUELA!
Varios países apuestan por las criptomonedas para vencer la dictadura del dólar.*


> 4 abril, 2018.
> 
> Ante el escenario que se vive en Latinoamérica por las sanciones criminales del gobierno de Trump contra Venezuela, otros países piensan seriamente aplicar el uso de criptomonedas respaldados por riquezas de sus Estados nacionales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (5 Abr 2018)

Paso buscando un Petro... veo que no hay... me voy.


----------



## chavisto (5 Abr 2018)

*si el Petro es una estafa sin futuro...
¿por que CNN le da tanta importancia en su medio?
¿por que le dedican tiempo en su medio?
¿por que estan tan pendientes del Petro?*

[youtube]AncVc4t2aR4[/youtube]


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *si el Petro es una estafa sin futuro...
> ¿por que CNN le da tanta importancia en su medio?
> ¿por que le dedican tiempo en su medio?
> ¿por que estan tan pendientes del Petro?*
> ...



Normal, están advirtiendo a su público para que NO SE DEJE ESTAFAR.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (5 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> Segun el WhitePaper:
> *- preventa:* del 20-feb-2018 al 19-mar-2018.
> *- ICO:* del 20-mar-2018 hasta agotarse los Petros.



En todas las ICOs que he participado (como unas 6 ó 7) iban indicando en una barra de progreso o de formas similares todas las criptos que habían vendido hasta una fecha determinada en su web. ¿Nos puedes decir dónde aparecen? Yo no lo veo por ningún lado, pero supongo que ese mínimo de transparencia sí que tendrán, ¿no? :rolleye:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Abr 2018)

SAN FRANCISCO — Russian and Venezuelan officials are hoping virtual currencies can help their countries make an end run around American sanctions.

Both governments, with ambitions to create state-sponsored cryptocurrencies, are looking to take advantage of the promise that Bitcoin introduced to the world financial system: a new kind of money and financial infrastructure, outside the control of any central authority, particularly the United States.

The Russian and Venezuelan plans may sound outlandish, even in the financial Wild West of Bitcoin and its online competitors. But they underscore how the rise of virtual currencies is pushing governments around the world to rethink the most basic elements of their own currencies and financial infrastructure.
Russia and Venezuela





::


----------



## Nico (5 Abr 2018)

Luego de develada la nueva estafa de Nicolás Maduro en relación al tema cambiario en Venezuela, el precio del dólar paralelo vuelve a iniciar su vertiginosa carrera ascendente.

Según información revelada por “Diario Financiero”, dos semanas después de la fecha establecida para la venta de la criptomoneda venezolana el petro, muchos aspectos de esta continúan siendo desconocidos y *portales que se dedican a calificar ofertas iniciales de monedas (ICO) ya la califican de fraude.*

Al respecto, *el portal de calificación ICOindex.com otorgó a la criptomoneda el estatus de estafa*, al señalar que el proyecto carece de información fundamental, desde la descripción del mecanismo hasta su tecnología y supuesto respaldo petrolero. “Podemos disuadir a las personas de malgastar dinero en este proyecto”, afirma el sitio.

Por su parte, otro portal de calificación, *ICObench, calificó al petro con 1,6 de un total de 5*. Otras calificaciones de ICO, incluidas Cryptorated e ICOreview, ni siquiera se han molestado en revisar el proyecto del país vecino, señaló Criptonoticias.

En marzo, Nicolás Maduro anunció que el petro estaría disponible para la venta pública el 23 de marzo, pocos días después de que el presidente Donald Trump prohibiera a los ciudadanos estadounidenses comprar esta criptomoneda.

_Con información de Data IFX_


----------



## Nico (5 Abr 2018)

- Mami, Mami... qué es el Petro ?

- Es una valiosa criptomoneda hijito. El valiente proyecto de un prohombre genial que lanzó a su país a la aventura de los activos digitales.

- Qué país es es Mami ?

- Venezuela hijo. Bajo el comando inefable del *Comandante Maduro* y el apoyo mediático incansable de pueblochavista y Mazuste cubriendo sus espaldas comunicaciones desde Burbuja.Info y, desde allí, al mundo entero.

- Mami, has visto esta noticia ?



> CSIS dice que Venezuela *no ha pagado un bono soberano desde septiembre de 2017* y que está en un *estado de incumplimiento de pago de 16 bonos soberanos*, por un total de $ 1,81 mil millones en pagos perdidos.
> Aún así, hasta ahora, los totales podrían ser minúsculos en comparación con lo que podría ocurrir en el futuro cercano: Venezuela *tiene más de $ 9 mil millones en pagos de bonos que vencen en 2018*.



- Qué horror hijo!... entonces estos tipos ni son capaces de defender su moneda nacional y pretenden currar de "criptovagos" para ver si un Hada con su varita mágica les arregla sus entuertos, robos y componendas ?... *tira esos petros hijo mío!*, está claro que esto es una ESTAFA de una DICTADURA CARIBEÑA.

- Qué petros Mami ?... si hace desde Diciembre que vienen anunciándolo y poniendo propaganda y haciendo vídeos pero ni siquiera han podido organizar una ICO decentemente (*cosa que hacen dos quinceañeros desde un garage todos los días*).

- Puajj!, entonces peor !!. Dejemos esto ahí hijito y vamos a hacer cosas serias.

- Gracias Mami.


----------



## Nico (6 Abr 2018)

A ver... veamos... empezó el 20 de Marzo y con 15 días nos plantamos en el 4 de Abril.

Qué día es hoy, qué día es hoy ?

CINCO !!... hoy es 5 de Abril !!

El plazo venció AYER. 

Además, si le miras la cara a Maduro gira los ojos a todos lados, típico gesto de que miente.

Están armando el "gran anuncio" para tratar de tapar el sol con un deo pero, no harán otra cosa que *hundirse más y más* en la ignominia, la humillación, el fiasco y el fracaso.


----------



## Nico (6 Abr 2018)

Pon el enlace o texto. Para mentir puedes hacerlo en Venezuela, aquí *CITA LA FUENTE.*


----------



## MIP (6 Abr 2018)

¿Cuantos días hábiles hay al año en Venezuela? 3 o 4?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (6 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> Bla bla bla



¿Y cuántos petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## barborico (6 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *En esta rueda de prensa con medios nacionales e internacionales,
> Nicolas Maduro vuelve a decir que la ICO durara 15 dias habiles, es decir, tres semanas.
> No se cuantos dias habiles ya van pero a mas tardar el 20 de Abril deberia haber finalizado.*



*

Pues no, ignorante. Es hasta que se agoten los petros:


pueblochavista dijo:



Segun el WhitePaper:
- preventa: del 20-feb-2018 al 19-mar-2018.
- ICO: del 20-mar-2018 hasta agotarse los Petros.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Es decir, infinito tiempo ::*


----------



## tastas (6 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> definitivamente estas enfermo.
> 
> - dias habiles, HABILES!!
> - ahora que recuerdo la ICO tuvo un retraso y empezó el viernes 23 de marzo.
> ...



Te falta añadir los días de festivo por falta de energía y nos da que el fin de la ICO puede que sea en 2020.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2018 at 09:03 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Pues no, ignorante. Es hasta que se agoten los petros:
> 
> 
> Es decir, infinito tiempo ::



Son unos maestros. Pese a haber sufrido en sus carnes por querer controlar el precio de su moneda, sacan otra y dicen el precio que debe tener.
Entre esto y lo de Cifuentes estoy alucinando con la capacidad de mentira y caradurismo que puede llegar a tener el ser humano.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (6 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> Bla bla bla



¿Cuántos Petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## Nico (6 Abr 2018)

Como te digo una cosa te digo la otra.

Primero te digo (como establece el White Paper) que es HASTA AGOTARSE LOS PETROS.

Iniciado por *pueblochavista* Ver Mensaje

Segun el WhitePaper:
- preventa: del 20-feb-2018 al *19-mar-2018*.
- ICO: del 20-mar-2018 *hasta agotarse los Petros*.

===

Después te digo:

*QUINCE DIAS HABILES*

===

Ahora... *no digo nada y sigo poniendo vídeos !!* 

===

No sé si causa pena, risa o lástima.

En fin... dictadura banano-caribeña, que más puedes esperar ?


----------



## matias331 (6 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *Venezuela a la vanguardia tecnológica y economía mundial con el Petro.*



ja,jA, JA.......y no tienen para comer.......ni papel higienico.....chasumare


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2018)

Te olvidas de un montón de records de Venezuela.

Te recuerdo varios:

a) El país con inflación más alta en el mundo (hiperinflación más bien)
b) El país de América donde MAS CAYO el PBI.
c) El país de América (y posiblemente del mundo) con MAS REFUGIADOS en el exterior (se calcula la cifra en más de 3 millones).
d) El país del mundo con más trasplantados sin medicamentos.
e) El país de América con MENOR PRODUCCION DE ALIMENTOS PER CAPITA.

Sigo ?


----------



## chavisto (7 Abr 2018)

*si el Petro es un fracaso o una estafa...
¿por que la opodricion terrorista hambreadora pide impedir transacciones en Petros?
¿donde queda lo de que "no hay bloqueo" y solo son "sanciones" contra funcionarios chavistas?
la mentira tiene patas cortas.

Oposición pidió limitar transacciones en petros*


> Por AFP, 05 de abril de 2018.
> 
> Oposición venezolana pidió este jueves desde Madrid que se limiten las operaciones en petros, la nueva moneda promovida Nicolás Maduro y que la comunidad internacional amplíe las sanciones contra altos funcionarios del gobierno venezolano.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nico (7 Abr 2018)

¿ Por qué estoy acá ? -exclamé sorprendido al verme en una cama de hospital conectado a mil tubos y máquinas-

Ha sufrido un terrible accidente y estuvo en coma tres meses -dijo una enfermera regordita que pasaba por allí-

TRES MESES !!, EN COMA !! -grité angustiado- NO PUEDE SER !!... urgente quiero un ordenador, una tablet... aunque más no sea un móvil !!

Cálmese, cálmese -dijo la enfermera mientras trataba de mantenerme en la cama- no puede Ud. saltar así. Está débil y puede tener problemas.

CALLATE BRUJA ! -atiné a gritar desesperado-, si han pasado tres meses eso quiere decir que me he perdido la preventa y la ICO del Petro !!, iba a poner MILLONES en esa maravillosa criptomoneda. Ahora debe estar sólo en el mercado secundario y su precio debe haberse disparado!.

Me miró confundida sin saber si enojarse por mis insultos o dejar paso a su duda... y venció esta última- Qué es el Petro ?

El Petro ?... pues la más maravillosa criptomoneda del mundo mundial !! -le espeté a su rostro sin dudarlo-. La única respaldada por un gobierno y con millones de barriles de petróleo de respaldo (previo cambiarlos a bolivares al precio que fije Maduro). Se la deben estar peleando como el último vaso de agua en el desierto.

Ah!... "eso"... -dijo ella con una sonrisa en el rostro-. No, no se haga problema. Ni ha salido al mercado aún y ni saben cuándo lo hará.

NO ME MIENTAS MALDITA BRUJA !! -dije sin poder controlar mis emociones-. Ya había 5000 millones de dólares de ventas comprometidas. La gente se la sacaba de la mano. Había luchas callejeras por participar de lCO... había visto todos los vídeos que pusieron Mazuste y pueblochavista... de qué me hablas ?

Y, mientras se alejaba, giró su rostro y me dijo: Tranquilo. No pasó nada. Había sido un bluff.

El sonido de la alarma del electrocardiógrafo que tenía conectado empezó a sonar desbocadamente mientras mi corazón se detenía... por suerte estaba en una unidad de Terapia Intensiva... quizás lograban salvarme.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2018 at 18:28 ----------

*Noticia:*

*Ene 7*, 2018 6:18 pm

El gobierno de Venezuela espera abrir en un plazo máximo de mes y medio el acceso al “Petro”, criptomoneda lanzada por el presidente Nicolás Maduro y respaldada por las reservas petroleras del país, anunciaron autoridades.

La población “va a poder comprar sus petros *en un plazo no mayor a mes y medio*”, dijo este domingo *el jefe de la superintendencia creada para regir el Petro, Carlos Vargas*, en entrevista con la televisora estatal VTV.


----------



## Nico (8 Abr 2018)

Bitácora de Vuelo. Fecha Espacial 07042018. Avanzabamos raudos por el CriptoEspacio profundo.

El capitán, sin poder evitar un rictus de preocupación en su rostro se dirigió a su Primer Oficial:

- El Superintendente del Petro, Carlos Vargas, en fecha espacial *07012018* había dicho claramente que en no más de 90 días se estarían comercializando los Petros. A estarnos a sus dichos eso debía situarnos no mucho más allá del *20022018* y sin embargo aún no hemos encontrado ni un Petro en el criptoespacio... algo está ocurriendo !

- No se preocupe tanto -dijo el Primer Oficial mientras se rascaba distraídamente la oreja que llevan en el pecho los vegacianos- también había sacado un White Paper diciendo que *usarían tecnología Ethereum* y luego sacaron otro avisando que iba a ser *NEM*. Yo no me creería mucho sus palabras.
Además, le recuerdo que pueblochavista sigue poniendo unos vídeos chorras para matar el tiempo y eso es señal de que todavía gobiernan esa zona empobrecida de la galaxia.

- Tiene razón, Primer Oficial. Realmente Vargas no es muy confiable pero pueblochavista aún está en su puesto. De todos modos esta situación me suena a burla. Seguiremos buscando Petros a como dé lugar.

La criptonave siguió su ruta en medio del proceloso criptoespacio. Las aventuras nunca cesan en este Universo.


----------



## luisito2 (8 Abr 2018)

La emisión de un activo puede hacerse 'a precio de mercado' o 'hasta que se agoten las existencias' pero no las dos cosas a la vez. 

La razón de esto es que se llama 'precio de mercado' al precio que iguala la oferta y la demanda. Si se ponen a la venta un millón de acciones 'a precio de mercado' necesariamente tiene que haber inversores dispuestos a comprar ese millón de acciones, a ese precio, de manera inmediata. 

Si se ponen a la venta ese millón de acciones a un precio X pero solo aparecen compradores dispuestos a comprar 150.000 acciones al precio X, es porque el precio X no es un precio de mercado y está por encima del precio de mercado. 

El Gobierno venezolano tiene mucha experiencia creando fantasías económicas disparatadas a precios muy alejados de los de mercado pero en esto no le servirá.


----------



## Nico (8 Abr 2018)




----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2018)




----------



## Nico (9 Abr 2018)




----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2018)

saldrá... no saldrá... saldrá... no saldrá...

Pedazo de mentira van a tener que armar para justificar este hazmerreir de clase mundial


----------



## Gonzalor (10 Abr 2018)

Vendo Opel Corsa


----------



## Nico (10 Abr 2018)

El "_dólar bitcoin_" (la tasa de conversión que aplica cuando compras o vences bitcoin en Venezuela) ya supera los *400.000 bolivares !!* ::







Si el Petro existiese inocho: y asumiendo que vale "más o menos" lo que un barril de petróleo inocho: en torno a los U$S 60 significaría que un Petro tendría que venderse a (400.000 x 60) *24.000.000 millones de bolívares*. 

En realidad ni pueden sacarlo porque:

a) La demanda *ha sido INFIMA* (cuando han anunciado cifras estrambóticas entre 700 a 5000 millones de dólares).

b) Quedaría "blanqueado" *el dólar a más de 400.000 bolívares* o, lo que es igual a demostrar el FRACASO de la economía chavista.

c) La *hiperinflación* (andan por el 15.000% de inflación anual) pasaría a ser evidente para todos (hoy en Venezuela no hay estadísticas, ni datos, ni informes, ni nada).

Han construido la trampa que los hunde definitivamente cuando, en su locura delirante, pensaban que estaban construyendo la _varita mágica del dinero ilimitado_. 

*Game Over.*


----------



## Nico (11 Abr 2018)




----------



## Gurney (11 Abr 2018)

Joder que risas con vuestras historias...jeje.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2018)

A 47,73€....371,84¥...
Vea aquí los precios de apertura de la oferta pública del Petro - MippCI
::
Recomendable comprar en yuanes y no en euros los Petros.....y por supuesto por bancos chinos on line.
:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (11 Abr 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> A 47,73€....371,84¥...
> Vea aquí los precios de apertura de la oferta pública del Petro - MippCI
> ::
> Recomendable comprar en yuanes y no en euros los Petros.....y por supuesto por bancos chinos on line.
> :



Una fuente del gobierno de Venezuela para ver la venta de la criptomoneda del gobierno de Venezuela. No sé Rick ::

Pero al César lo que es del César: aunque entregan datos de manera opaca, sin ninguna posibilidad de contrastarlos con una fuente que no sean ellos mismos y con varios días de retraso, al menos no ocultan la tendencia descendente del precio del Petro, dando la razón así a los que decimos que no lo tocaríamos ni con un palo.

Nos queda ahora por saber cuántos petros han comprado los que hacen tanto proselitismo de esta criptomoneda.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 Abr 2018)

El imperio está desesperado....
Petro - Petromoneda:
Y está en....
Petromoneda.net - [url]www.petromoneda.net Website Information[/url]
::
Y la web buena es....
Petro Coin - invierte en criptomonedas oficiales de Venezuela.
:
Para novatos usar mejor estos servicios....
http://spain.icbc.com.cn/icbc/海外分行/西班牙网站/es/default.htm
:rolleye:


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2018)

Hércules sigue enviando a la gente a webs truchas.

La del Gobierno *no dice ni mu* y, los enlaces que pone son *todos de estafas*.

En fin... qué se puede esperar de la fantasía narco-banano-caribeña-chavista.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (12 Abr 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El imperio está desesperado....
> Petro - Petromoneda:
> Y está en....
> Petromoneda.net - [url]www.petromoneda.net Website Information[/url]
> ...



Voy a desmontar tus mensajes con una pregunta muy simple:

¿Cuántos petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (12 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Hércules sigue enviando a la gente a webs truchas.
> 
> La del Gobierno *no dice ni mu* y, los enlaces que pone son *todos de estafas*.
> 
> En fin... qué se puede esperar de la fantasía narco-banano-caribeña-chavista.



Ji,ji,ji...No serás el que creo la página falsa en USA desde Mallorca?
::
...aunque para novatos mejor usar los servicios de los bancos chinos.
:


----------



## Nico (12 Abr 2018)

:XX:

:bla:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Abr 2018)

El miércoles la cotización de la criptomoneda Petro, cerró en 61,82 dólares, alcanzando su máximo desde que se anunció la apertura pública.

Así lo refleja el ministerio para el Petróleo en su portal digital donde precisa que este repunte se suscita tras registrar tres días de caída de la cotización producto de la baja de los precios del petróleo, marcador que es utilizado como marcador referencial de esta criptomoneda.
Petro registra su tercer día en alza y cierra en $61,82 | PSUV
::
Cuando pueda el emperador mandará la flota a invadir Venezuela.....

...o creará más páginas fakes del petro....
:XX::XX:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (13 Abr 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> Bla bla bla



¿Cuántos petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## Nico (13 Abr 2018)

- Mami... hay un señor en la puerta que dice que vende Petros baratitos...

- Pregúntale hijo si ya tienen el enlace a la blockchain y si cotizan en algún exchange.

- Dice que NO, Mami... dice que quizás el 25 de Abril o el 15 de Junio o el 28 de Agosto.

- Bueno hijo, dile que NO queremos nada y que regrese cuando tenga datos de la ICO, link a la blockchain y cotización en exchanges.

- Bueno Mami.


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2018)

- Maritza... soy un hombre. Los hombres tenemos necesidades. Llevamos más de dos años de noviazgo y no aguanto más. Hagamos el amor !

- Bueno Mazu... tienes razón y te quiero pero, si voy a entregarme a tí que sea para festejar el éxito de la Revolución. Busca un exchange y cómprame un Petro.

- Mierda!. Moriré Virgen !


----------



## Nico (14 Abr 2018)

Petro... estás ahí ?... Peeetrrrooooo !

Dónde estás ?


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Petro... estás ahí ?... Peeetrrrooooo !
> 
> Dónde estás ?



¿Dónde estará mi Petro?
¿Dónde estará mi petro?
Donde quiera que esté, mi Petro es mío...
::::::


----------



## Nico (15 Abr 2018)

El reloj marcaba el correr de los minutos y segundos de modo impasible pero continuo.

*MESES* habíamos esperado. *CIENTOS* de vídeos de youtube puestos por pueblochavista y Mazuste habíamos visto. *DECENAS* de veces habíamos solicitado datos de la ICO, la blockchain o los exchanges pero *NADA*.

Abril 15 2018.

TIC TAC TIC TAC


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2018)

And the Oscar goes to...

PETROOOOO!

Taptap


----------



## Pirro (15 Abr 2018)

Si el Petro funcionase -esto es que cotice en exchangers más o menos al precio en Bitcoin de un barril de petróleo, una proeza- tendríamos un instrumento financiero que no sólo serviría para sacar capitales de Venezuela sino que además supone la PRIVATIZACIÓN de un yacimiento petrolero.

¿Qué tiene eso de socialista?


----------



## tastas (15 Abr 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Si el Petro funcionase -esto es que cotice en exchangers más o menos al precio en Bitcoin de un barril de petróleo, una proeza- tendríamos un instrumento financiero que no sólo serviría para sacar capitales de Venezuela sino que además supone la PRIVATIZACIÓN de un yacimiento petrolero.
> 
> ¿Qué tiene eso de socialista?



Que el petróleo que supuestamente respalda la moneda sigue en manos de un gobierno socialista.

Taptap


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2018)

*tastas:*

Te aclaro que el Petro *no lo respalda ningún PETROLEO sino BOLIVARES cotizados a la COTIZACION OFICIAL* en su equivalencia con un barril de petróleo (lee el White Paper).

Según el Gobierno "oficialmente" el cambio ronda unos 30.000 bolivares por dólar cuando, en el mercado el "dólar bitcoin" se cotiza a más de 550.000 !!!

Según la cuenta del Gobierno a ti te darían:

U$S 70 de un barril de petróleo (más o menos hoy) x 30.000 bolívares = *2.100.000 bolivares.*

Si el cálculo lo haces con el "dólar de verdad" el precio del Petro tendría que ser:

U$S 70 de un barril de petróleo (más o menos hoy) x 550.000 bolívares = *38.500.000 bolivares.*



Como podrás advertir ni ellos pueden sacarlo al mercado porque *no podrían justificar el CAMBIO OFICIAL* (Dicom) si el Petro cotizara *por encima de 2.100.000 bolívares*.

Y, si dejan poner los precios "en Petros", el mercado los cotizaría "al dólar de verdad" y entonces NADIE PODRIA COMPRAR NADA porque el salario promedio ronda el millón de bolívares con suerte.

Se han metido un dedo en el culo solos... fantasearon con "dinero gratis" para seguir robando y, además que *NADIE les ha pagado ni un petro*, encima si lo sacan y cotiza en un exchange quedan escrachados y con la economía destrozada por *blanquear el precio real del bolivar.*

GAME OVER.


----------



## MIP (16 Abr 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> Si el Petro funcionase -esto es que cotice en exchangers más o menos al precio en Bitcoin de un barril de petróleo, una proeza- tendríamos un instrumento financiero que no sólo serviría para sacar capitales de Venezuela sino que además supone la PRIVATIZACIÓN de un yacimiento petrolero.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué tiene eso de socialista?





Que no existe?


----------



## Antonius Block (16 Abr 2018)

Buen cachondeo lleváis con el Petro dichoso:XX:

Al final poca cosa por el momento, ¿no? Es que lo veo inviable totalmente y más con la inflación e incertidumbre que hay en Venezuela.


----------



## Nico (16 Abr 2018)

- Mami, mami... en qué se parece el Petro y la Kriptonita ?

- No sé hijo.

- En que la Kriptonita evita que Súperman se acerque y el Petro hace que ni pueblochavista ponga flood en el hilo porque le da verguenza !!

- Ay nene...

- Otro Mami!, Otro!

- Dale, cuál ?

- En qué se parece el Petro y Batman ?

- No sé...

- En que ninguno de los dos existe y sólo los puedes ver en vídeo !!


----------



## tastas (16 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> *tastas:*
> 
> Te aclaro que el Petro *no lo respalda ningún PETROLEO sino BOLIVARES cotizados a la COTIZACION OFICIAL* en su equivalencia con un barril de petróleo (lee el White Paper).
> 
> ...



Para la respuesta que dí, da lo mismo: sigue quedando en manos de unos socialistas que ya han demostrado sobradamente su ineptitud.
Pero me da pena que no me vayan a enviar por correo mis barriles de petróleo cuando liquide mis petros.


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2018)

Me niego a que el hilo dedicado a la más segura, famosa, seria y esplendorosa de todas las criptomonedas sea ninguneado de este modo y esté a punto de pasar a la segunda página del hilo.

Qué ?, acaso *pueblochavista y Mazuste* no se esforzaron a lo largo de 80 páginas floodeandonos con cientos -quizás miles- de vídeos y noticias oficiales del Gobierno de Venezuela ?

Acaso *hércules poirot* no anunció unas doce veces links falsos pensando que eran verdaderos ?

Todo esto se perderá como lágrimas en la lluvia ?

*NO!*, No Señores!. Claro que NO.

Si Maduro ya no habla del Petro, si pueblochavista hace como 10 páginas que no pone más videos, si Mazuste hace rato que no aparece por el hilo, si hercules poirot ya dejó de poner links falsos... NO IMPORTA !

Esto sigue adelante hasta que Maduro pueda resolver el entuerto y sacar la ICO en la que, como todos saben, ya anunció que tiene compras aseguradas por más de 5000 millones de dólares.

Si vas a ningunear a alguna cripto que sea el Bitcoin ese o el Ethereum de los cojones pero NO al Petro.

Entendieron ?, con el Petro NO SE METAN !

Viva la robolución carajo !. Petro si, Bitcoin no. Hasta la Victoria Siempre !


----------



## Nico (18 Abr 2018)

Hace *30 días* que el Comandante Maduro nos avisó que *en 15 días* tendría información sobre la ICO (con MILES de millones ya en la mano) y al Petro subiendo airoso de precio en todos los exchanges del mundo mundial para poner de rodillas al dólar, al petrodólar y a la puta madre que los parió.

Como hoy está anunciado el fin del mundo (otro más) no quería que pase el día sin dejar mi reconocimiento y apoyo a la tarea del Comandante que, quizás y en caso que el mundo se termine, no podrá maravillarnos con los resultados de tan fantástica experiencia.

Arriba la robolución !!, Viva el Comandante Maduro !!, Petro o Muerte !!


----------



## Nico (19 Abr 2018)




----------



## Nico (19 Abr 2018)

El día había amanecido gris y húmedo. Esa humedad pegajosa tan incómoda y molesta.

Abrí el foro para ver los resultados de la ICO del Petro, busqué los exchanges en que estuviera listado, revisé los mensajes de pueblochavista, Mazuste, Hercules Poirot para ver las novedades. Luego me fijé en las declaraciones del Comandante Maduro.

*NADA.*

Cerré el foro para seguir soportando la infumable humedad.


----------



## Nico (20 Abr 2018)

Despunta un nuevo día. Estamos ya a 20 de Abril. Buena Fecha.

Ingreso a ver cómo sube de precios mi inversión en *Petros* y me doy conque... aún no existe !!

Válgame Dios. Que alguien avise a *pueblochavista o Mazuste* por favor !!


----------



## Nico (20 Abr 2018)

Segun el WhitePaper:

- *preventa*: del 20-feb-2018 al 19-mar-2018.
- *ICO*: desde el *20-mar-2018*


----------



## Nico (20 Abr 2018)

_Mentiras envueltas en inoperancia con un moño de fracaso._

Si la venta fuera un EXITO lo estarían propagando a los cuatro vientos... ni hablan del tema y lo "prorrogan unos días más" porque *han FRACASADO.
*
Obviamente -y pronto- tendrán que hacer un poco de alharaca y mentir como siempre para no quedar como unos pelafustanes... pero ha FRACASADO.

A Dios gracias !, todavía queda un poco de cordura en el mundo.


----------



## Nico (21 Abr 2018)

_La revolución del Petro se había iniciado arrasando todo a su paso. El sistema financiero mundial colapsó mientras millones de yanquis imperialistas corrían por las calles llevando sacos y carretillas de inútiles papeles verdes -la mierda que llamamos dólar- tratando de cambiarlos, así fuera por la millonésima parte de un Petro.

Entretanto, la economía Venezolana hizo un "boom" que retumbó hasta los confines de la Tierra... millones de empresas rogaban para que se les permitiera instalar sus sedes..._


- Maduro !, Maduro !... despierte que ya llegamos. Hay que bajarse del avión !

- Ya llegamos ?... qué pena, me parece que estaba teniendo un sueño de lo más bonitico... a ver si luego me lo acuerdo.


----------



## Nico (22 Abr 2018)

_Un nuevo día despunta y la marcha indetenible del Petro rumbo al éxito prosigue incansable. Todas son buenas noticias, cumplimiento estricto de fechas, detallada ejecución del cronograma, ajustado apego al White Paper._


Ah!, perdón... hilo equivocado. Esto lo tenía que publicar en un blog chavista que mienten sin control.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Abr 2018)

::
No todo el mundo usa yandex....y menos 8chan....
:


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (23 Abr 2018)




----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2018)

Finalmente el día había llegado !

Demoré el momento lo más que pude... había que disfrutarlo lentamente, casi de modo sensual.

Hice mis abluciones matutinas, decidí vestir traje -no me vería nadie pero la ocasión lo ameritaba-. Seleccioné la corbata con cuidado. La mejor !

Preparé una taza del mejor café y, con todo listo, me senté a disfrutar del momento.

Hoy pueblochavista y mazuste traerían los datos de la ICO, la lista de exchanges habilitados, el precio de salida... la mejor criptomoneda de la historia mundial finalmente había decidido ingresar al Pabellón reservado para los grandes dioses de la Humanidad !

Encendí la máquina. Windows como siempre se tomó una eternidad para dejar todo cargado pero... hoy no importaba. Cada segundo de espera sólo incrementaba el placer... como demorar el orgasmo un poco más y gozar de la sensación creciente por anticipado.

Foro. Subforo de Critpomonedas. Tema de Petro.

Y... y... y *NO HAY NADA !!* :::8:

Pero qué carajo es esto ? :vomito:


----------



## Nico (23 Abr 2018)

Fíjate -Mualdina- el problema que tienen y, llama la atención que sean tan mongoloides como para no haberse dado cuenta (eso te da una pista del nivel que tiene esa peña).

Supuestamente imaginaban que "fabrican" petros y, en el peor de los casos el mercado se lo tomaría $ 70 (digamos el valor de un barril) y, en el mejor de los casos, por ser una 'cripto con respaldo', escalaría al panteón de las criptos y podría cotizar a $ 9000 como el bitcoin.

Claro... el problema es que la tienen que vender también ADENTRO de Venezuela y ellos dicen que el dólar vale 50.000 bolívares (ahora, hace poco la mitad y antes 10 bolívares).

Pero en realidad la gente paga 600.000 bolivares por un dolar.

Si ellos vendiesen el petro en bolivares cotizando el dólar a 50.000 bolivares, la gente compraría petros como loca porque, con venderlos afuera por 100.000 bolivares el dólar ya estarían ganando el 100%

Pero eso significaría que el valor del barril no es más de $ 70 sino de $ 10 y el valor de compra del petro no valdría una mierda (para los fines que se imaginaron).

Al revés, si aceptan que el Petro se cotiza con un dolar de 600.000 bolivares (como el bitcoin por caso), entonces la economía interna tiene que "blanquearse" en al cotización real y queda claro que los salarios son de 2 dólares !!, llega la revolución !! 

Están atrapados. Han gastado MILLONES en un proyecto pésimamente mal hecho que NADIE "compró" y que, si lo quisieran mover en los exchanges dejaría en claro el caos absoluto de su economía.

*GAME OVER.*

Pasaron de anunciar que tenían "órdenes de compra por 5000 millones de dólares" a callar como las putas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Abr 2018)

El brent a 75$....
Maduro resiste...que estos se hunden.....
::


----------



## Action directe (24 Abr 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El brent a 75$....
> Maduro resiste...que estos se hunden.....
> ::



Si ya da igual a que precio esté el brent, el wti o el petroleo venezolano, los muy subnormales se han cargado la capacidad productiva. De hecho, el descenso de producción de petroleo de venezuela habrá influido un poco en esa subida de precio.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Abr 2018)

Action directe dijo:


> Si ya da igual a que precio esté el brent, el wti o el petroleo venezolano, los muy subnormales se han cargado la capacidad productiva. De hecho, el descenso de producción de petroleo de venezuela habrá influido un poco en esa subida de precio.



Si quieres subir los precios tienes que bajar la producción....esto es foro burbuja.
Arabia Saudita reclutó a Rusia y otros productores para colaborar en la reducción de bombeo el año pasado tras el desplome de los precios del petróleo, que cayeron desde US$100 por barril en 2014 a menos de US$30 en 2016. El ministro saudita del sector dijo la semana pasada que Riad espera extender el pacto en 2019.
OPEP busca pactar acuerdo de largo plazo con Rusia | El Comercio | Economía | Mundo | El Comercio Perú
::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Abr 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si quieres subir los precios tienes que bajar la producción....esto es foro burbuja.
> Arabia Saudita reclutó a Rusia y otros productores para colaborar en la reducción de bombeo el año pasado tras el desplome de los precios del petróleo, que cayeron desde US$100 por barril en 2014 a menos de US$30 en 2016. El ministro saudita del sector dijo la semana pasada que Riad espera extender el pacto en 2019.
> OPEP busca pactar acuerdo de largo plazo con Rusia | El Comercio | Economía | Mundo | El Comercio Perú
> ::



Si insinúas que la caída salvaje en la producción de crudo de Venezuela se debe a una brillante maniobra del gobierno para que suban los precios, entonces debes ser profundamente subnormal :XX:


----------



## Action directe (24 Abr 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si quieres subir los precios tienes que bajar la producción....esto es foro burbuja.
> Arabia Saudita reclutó a Rusia y otros productores para colaborar en la reducción de bombeo el año pasado tras el desplome de los precios del petróleo, que cayeron desde US$100 por barril en 2014 a menos de US$30 en 2016. El ministro saudita del sector dijo la semana pasada que Riad espera extender el pacto en 2019.
> OPEP busca pactar acuerdo de largo plazo con Rusia | El Comercio | Economía | Mundo | El Comercio Perú
> ::



Ah, que venezuela a bajado la producción para cumplir el pacto de la OPEC. Entonces ya me quedo más tranquilo, luego solo tienen que volverla a subir y problema solucionado!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Abr 2018)

Si no reduce la producción Venezuela no solo tendrá problemas con Trump, también será problemático para Putin y sus dineros.
Esto es foro burbuja...no El País o El ABC.....
::


----------



## Nico (24 Abr 2018)

PDVSA está quebrada y hundida.

La destrozaron los chavistas. Va rumbo al precipicio. 

Venezuela está destruida. Brutalmente destruida.


----------



## Blackmoon (24 Abr 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Si insinúas que la caída salvaje en la producción de crudo de Venezuela se debe a una brillante maniobra del gobierno para que suban los precios, entonces debes ser profundamente subnormal :XX:



Din-din-din! Bingo!!


----------



## Action directe (24 Abr 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si no reduce la producción Venezuela no solo tendrá problemas con Trump, también será problemático para Putin y sus dineros.
> Esto es foro burbuja...no El País o El ABC.....
> ::



Pues tito Putin debe estar cagando clavos con la produccion USA (ojo solo la producción de la Permian basin dobla a la produccion de Venezuela)


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Abr 2018)

Epitafio del Petro: "No viví el tiempo suficiente ni para ser devaluado"


----------



## Hannibal (24 Abr 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si no reduce la producción Venezuela no solo tendrá problemas con Trump, también será problemático para Putin y sus dineros.
> Esto es foro burbuja...no El País o El ABC.....
> ::



Así que un país que tiene una inflación brutal, que no puede ni imprimir sus billetes y que saca anunciando a los 4 vientos una criptomoneda respaldada con petróleo para intentar captar liquidez, resulta que recorta su producción a lo bestia porque se lo dice alguno de los jefazos.

Supongamos que es cierto. ¿Qué contraprestaciones ha recibido a cambio el gobierno venezolano? Porque ningún líder es tan gilipollas de ahogar a otro país a cambio de nada, pues solo ganarías su enemistad y acabaría haciendo lo opuesto a lo que quieres, es de primero de geopolítica.

Y ahora a título personal... Con el tema catalán, al principio del todo, hasta parecía que sabias de lo que hablabas... Pero entre unos y otros hilos, das vergüenza ajena. Sí no te ignoro es porque posts cómo éste son oro puro, me alegras la tarde, en serio. Aunque he echado en falta información sacada de Tor y el Mossad :XX:


----------



## ELVR (24 Abr 2018)

Moneda virtual creada para competir con otra moneda virtual... el bolívar.


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2018)

Otro día. Otra esperanza.

Seguramente *Mazuste y Pueblochavista* habían traído gran cantidad de información sobre el Petro al Foro. :fiufiu:

Se esforzaron *floodeando 90 páginas de vídeos propagandísticos* inocho: inocho: así que, seguramente nos brindarán la máxima información sobre los resultados de la ICO, lo exchanges donde se opera la cripto, el volumen transado y todas esas cosas que hasta la más humilde de las criptos informa a diario.

Llego al foro. *Abro el tema. No hay nada. Otro día que pasa*. Me retiro.

:rolleye:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Abr 2018)

Brent ...
73,78$ -0,08 -0,11%
::
1 petro= 1 barril


----------



## Nico (25 Abr 2018)

Cuando encuentres un Petro *AVISA* !


----------



## Ricardo_gs (25 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Cuando encuentres un Petro *AVISA* !



Desde cuando se puede minar una ERC20 ::

estos chavistas solo minaron bitcoin/Ethereum a lo bestia, el petro ni como proyecto termino de mover ni con las fechas "estipuladas", estos tiene la cara mas dura que la plataforma del torneo de dragon ball super ::

El pueblo Venezolano sufriendo por el bestial bloqueo EEUU ademas por los politicos y militares ladrones, doble castigo a una sola población, esto me hace pensar lo afortunado que es uno en estos momentos, también comparación de nuestros bisabuelos-tatatrabuelos que pasaron hambre/salteadores y conflictos armados, Venezuela retrocedió un siglo de avances económicos (recordar que el dinero es "energía" o un token de este), tanto esfuerzo desperdiciado por una panda de ladrones y marginales envidiosos


----------



## Tapitano (26 Abr 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> Si el régimen bolivariano de Maduro es la garantía seguro que el Petro será una gran inversión ::
> Antes le doy mi dinero a un gitano de la mina para que lo "invierta" por mí.



Bien dicho, risible la ironía. Quién se atreverá a invertir en el Petro?


----------



## Serendipie (26 Abr 2018)

Blackmoon dijo:


> El marxismo bolivariano no funciona??? Qué raro... No me lo esperaba!!



Extrañisimo.


----------



## Nico (26 Abr 2018)

El 26 de Abril llegaba a su fin. Todo podría haber sido normal -y hasta alegre- pero una duda empezaba a carcomer a los habitués del tema: _¿ Dónde estaban Mazuste y Pueblochavista con los datos del Petro ?_

El lanzamiento, cumpliendo escrupulosamente las fechas y plazos dados en el White Paper había sido un éxito. Los miles de millones comprados habían hecho de esto un hecho histórico. Los mercados mundiales prácticamente se habían detenido en señal de admiración y sorpresa por este cambio revolucionario y copernicano en las finanzas mundiales.

Los exchanges se habían desbordado con pedidos y, el precio del Petro había escalado hasta superar fácilmente el de todas las otras criptomonedas.

Pero, aún con estos éxitos en la mano y tras haber puesto más de 90 páginas de floodeo propagandístico, *ni Mazuste ni Pueblochavista* se aprovechaban de este éxito fulgurante para mostrarnos las maravillas del régimen venezolano.

_¿ Sería por humildad ?
¿ Sería que se habían hecho ricos por haber recibido Petros durante la pre-distribución para los amigos ?_

Nadie lo sabía pero, entretanto, el mundo maravillado miraba el Petro con respeto mientras el hilo se llenaba de gente arrepentida por no haberse metido en esta maravilla a tiempo.



PD = Seguimos esperando.


----------



## Nico (27 Abr 2018)

Como los compañeros *Mazuste y Pueblochavista*, tras 95 páginas de colgar vídeos de propaganda "misteriosamente" se olvidan de poner los datos más recientes, me voy a tomar el trabajo de mostrarles el grado de delirio, locura, mentira y manipulación en el que viven los venezolanos bajo la Dictadura que los somete.

Como toda Dictadura que controla el 100% de los medios, se dan el lujo de mentir y manipular "de gratis" para el mercado interno... a ver quién es el guapo que va a salir a preguntar algo que no está "aprobado".

Con más de la mitad de los periodistas fuera del país -por riesgo de muerte- lo que queda son los vasallos del régimen... digamos los "pueblochavistas" que medran de la mentira sin verguenza, ética ni tapujos.

Pero, dejemos esas bellezas y maravillas a los venezolanos. Acá lo que voy a hacer es mostrarles la locura de estos tipos.

Acá Maduro anuncia _"la mayor ICO de cualquier criptomoneda que se conozca en el mundo mundial"_ 

Vean la CARA del tipo... Uds. se piensan que ese tipo está contento y feliz por el mayor éxito de la Historia o está con dolor de estómago ?

Son CUATRO MINUTOS, véanlo por favor... empieza diciendo con cara de velorio que "ha sido un éxito brutal" y luego habla de CUALQUIER OTRA COSA hasta que, al final, saca un cuadro y muestra cifras.

Véanlo:

Pdte. Nicolás Maduro: el Petro ha alcanzado en preventa 3 mil 338 millones de dólares - YouTube

Analicemos este vídeo imperdible y luego pasemos a los detalles técnicos:

1) Alguien se cree que cuando tienes que anunciar el mayor "éxito de la historia" hablas de cualquiera otra cosa menos de tu "éxito" ? :rolleye:

2) Luego da las cifras pero NO DICE *CUANTOS PETROS VENDIERON !!* :: :8:

3) Las caras de los que lo rodean -pese a que son "el equipo del petro"- en vez de estar exultantes y saltando como empleados de Musk que acaban de lanzar un cohete a Marte, parecen invitados a un velorio... ellos SABEN que todo fue un fracaso y están mintiendo como bellacos.

4) En el anuncio -típico refrito de mentiras- además de no decir cuántos Petros se vendieron, a qué precio, ni ninguno de los datos que darías en caso de "éxito mundial", justifica que "eran inversores institucionales" :ouch: 

Ahora... vamos a los "números".

Si se fijan en el cartel da cifras en yenes, yuanes, euros, rublos, dólares... la sensación es que entraron divisas de todos los colores...  ... pero NO, arriba dice "equivalencias".

Es decir... los *3338 millones de dólares* "equivalen" a *2745 millones de euros* o a *21.200 millones de yuanes*... pero NO INGRESO TODO ESO... de "casualidad" son todos "dólares" :rolleye:

"Misteriosamente" una ICO que *se hacía en yuanes, rublos, BITCOINS, ETHEREUMS, dólares o euros*... ops!, sólo consiguió vender en *"dólares"*... ni un miserable BITCOIN, ni una chapita de ETHEREUM, ni dos euros... todos "dólares". :XX: ::

Respecto a los números no hay mucho que decir... han tomado caja de PDVSA (lo que queda) o cobros pendientes y se los imputan al "Petro" cuando en realidad es dinero de la caja por venta de petróleo.

Eso si "casualmente" compraron 1700 millones de dólares en "comida" con dinero del "petro" (lo que compran habitualmente con sus dólares).

Un bonito modo de decir que 'entraron 1700 millones y los gastamos en comida' cuando, en realidad nunca pasaron por el petro. Es puro maquillaje contable para tratar de *SIMULAR UNA VENTA DE PETROS QUE NUNCA OCURRIO !*

El gran dilema ahora es "qué carajo hacemos con esto".

Pues bien, supuestamente ahora los "pequeños ahorristas" podrán comprar Petros EN VENEZUELA y, para ello, han habilitado 16 "exchanges".

Vean *la cara de DOLOR* -la que siente un MENTIROSO y no un EXITOSO- con la que anuncia los "exchanges"... a ese tipo le duele del culo para arriba, todo. :XX:

Ejecutivo certificó 16 casas de cambio de criptomonedas - YouTube

===

Ahora veamos:

1) Dónde está la blockchain del Petro ?

2) En cuál exchange "de verdad" cotiza el Petro ?

3) Cuánto vale en dólares un Petro ?

4) Cuánto valen los "dólares" a los que cotiza el Petro ?



Tarde o temprano la mentira alcanza a los mentirosos y, como dice el viejo adagio: _"Llega más lejos un COJO que un MENTIROSO"_.

Cuánto apuestan que, a partir de ahora cada vez se habla menos y menos y menos de Petro ? :bla:

===

La cara de "éxito" lo dice todo !! :XX:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Abr 2018)

El vicepresidente de la República, Tareck El Aissami, informó que Venezuela adquirió alimentos por un monto de 700 millones de dólares pagados con el Petro, la criptomoneda respaldada por las reservas petroleras del país.

"Sólo un grupo de jóvenes productores no venezolanos, que no diré la nacionalidad para protegerlos, nos vendieron 700 millones de dólares en alimentos pagados en Petro, y en su mayoría materia prima", señaló desde la Expo Venezuela Potencia 2018, que se realiza en los espacios del Poliedro de Caracas.
Diario La Verdad - Gobierno compra alimentos por $ 700 millones pagados con Petro
:
En 8chan identifican a rusos como los exportadores de alimentos que han usado el petro como intercambio.....


----------



## Nico (29 Abr 2018)

Petro... la criptomoneda que NADIE VIO... salvo en propagandas oficiales.


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2018)

En efecto... en la ICO más maravillosa del mundo mundial han habilitado 16 exchanges y es al día de hoy que no consigo un link a ninguno de ellos.

Supongo que el amigo *HerculesPoirot nos pondrá los 16 enlaces* para que podamos analizar las comprasventas y el mercado.


----------



## MIP (30 Abr 2018)

Mas hambre y mas humo...


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2018)

Lo que me causa gracia es que las primeras 92 páginas de este hilo es puro floodeo de mierda propagandística chavista de *Mazuste y Pueblochavista*.

A la hora de *mostrar DATOS*, se borraron y desaparecieron... igual que el Petro !! 

Ha sido un fracaso estruendoso (afortunadamente) y, paradójicamente le ha consumido recursos al régimen el que ahora está más cerca del fin.

*Millones de dólares* gastados en honorarios, viajes, robos, compra de equipos de minería y, ahora, consumo BRUTAL de electricidad minando y *todo para NADA*.

Por si fuera poco el macaco ha tenido que usar dólares de las reservas para simular que son dólares que entraron "gracias al Petro" (aunque más bien ha hecho promesas porque NADIE verá esos dólares tampoco).

Tratan a toda costa de resucitarlo con electroshocks pero ya está muerto.

Game Over.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Abr 2018)

Venezuela offers India 30% discount on crude but with cryptocurrency 
Venezuela has offered India a 30 per cent discount on crude oil purchases. The discount, however, will be applicable only if India uses the country’s new blockchain technology-based currency Petro.
Put on a pre-sale on February 20, Petro is the world’s first state-backed cryptocurrency tied to the South American country’s oil reserves. Many see this as the safest cryptocurrency, as Venezuela has the world’s largest oil reserves of 300 billion barrels. The world’s largest oil producer, Saudi Arabia, is a distant second, with 266 billion barrels of oil reserves.
Venezuela offers India 30% discount on crude but with cryptocurrency rider | Business Standard News
:
Como en todo lanzamiento comercial unos descuentos suele atraer al personal, si lo sabrán en El Corte Inglés o Maduro.
Bueno, la histeria en el imperio continúa.
::


----------



## das kind (30 Abr 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Venezuela offers India 30% discount on crude but with cryptocurrency
> Venezuela has offered India a 30 per cent discount on crude oil purchases. The discount, however, will be applicable only if India uses the country’s new blockchain technology-based currency Petro.
> Put on a pre-sale on February 20, Petro is the world’s first state-backed cryptocurrency tied to the South American country’s oil reserves. Many see this as the safest cryptocurrency, as Venezuela has the world’s largest oil reserves of 300 billion barrels. The world’s largest oil producer, Saudi Arabia, is a distant second, with 266 billion barrels of oil reserves.
> Venezuela offers India 30% discount on crude but with cryptocurrency rider | Business Standard News
> ...




Pero qué dice, retrasao: precisamente eso indica que están desesperados porque NI DIOS ha comprado un puto Petro. :XX::XX::XX: Si fuera tan formidable, por los cojones iban a hacer siquiera un 0,1% de descuento. Y encima, cuando la producción del país se hunde por momentos.

Al principio, iba a ser la hostia; ahora, descuentos para "atraer al personal"... joder, este tío es muy bueno... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Abr 2018)

das kind dijo:


> Pero qué dice, retrasao: precisamente eso indica que están desesperados porque NI DIOS ha comprado un puto Petro. :XX::XX::XX: Si fuera tan formidable, :XX: los cojones iban a hacer siquiera un 0,1% de descuento. Y encima, cuando la producción del país se hunde por momentos.
> 
> Al principio, iba a ser la hostia; ahora, descuentos para "atraer:XX: al personal"... joder, este tío es muy bueno... :XX::XX::XX:



:XX::XX::XX::XX:
El petro sigue para desesperación del imperio...
:


----------



## Nico (30 Abr 2018)

Nos puedes poner un link a alguno de los 16 exchanges habilitados para ver cómo va la venta ?

Si no los tienes, al menos nos puedes dar un link a los exchanges internacionales donde cotiza ?

Si tampoco tienes eso, al menos nos das un link a la blockchain de Petro para ver los movimientos ?

Cómo dices ?, que no tienes NADA de eso ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Abr 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Nos puedes poner un link a alguno de los 16 exchanges habilitados para ver cómo va la venta ?
> 
> Si no los tienes, al menos nos puedes dar un link a los exchanges internacionales donde cotiza ?
> 
> ...



Búscate la vida, estás en foro burbuja....
::
Netanyahu y Trump hacen lo que pueden....con esos CM lo tienen claro.
:


----------



## djun (1 May 2018)

Ni con un palo ohiga.

*Venezuela ofrece descuento de 30% a India por crudo comprado con Petro*

Venezuela ofrece descuento de 30% a India por crudo comprado con Petro | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

La casa de cambios Coinsecure, no ha aceptado formalmente este posible acuerdo con el estado venezolano.

Hace pocos días el presidente venezolano anunció que en la preventa del Petro se habrían recaudado unos 3.338 millones de dólares, cifra que no ha podido ser confirmada debido a la ausencia de contrato inteligente de este token, por lo que a pesar de haber terminado la ICO del Petro no hay manera de conocer el valor actual del token, aunque se supone que cada Petro está respaldado por un barril de crudo venezolano.

Todo esto causa que permanezcan ciertas dudas con respecto al Petro, como el motivo por el que se eligió la blockchain de NEM a último momento para este proyecto, abandonando la de Ethereum.​


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (1 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Búscate la vida, estás en foro burbuja....
> ::
> Netanyahu y Trump hacen lo que pueden....con esos CM lo tienen claro.
> :



Déjame desmontar toda tu propaganda con una simple pregunta:

¿Cuántos Petros dices que has comprado?

Es preguntar esto y todos los partidarios del Petro huyen como ratas sin responder. No falla.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 May 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Nos puedes poner un link a alguno de los 16 exchanges habilitados para ver cómo va la venta ?
> 
> Si no los tienes, al menos nos puedes dar un link a los exchanges internacionales donde cotiza ?
> 
> ...



He buscado en google los 16 exchanges que según Maduro están autorizados para la venta del petro y ni siquiera he obtenido un resultado (mira que es difícil eso) pero nada, ni por esas ::


----------



## luisito2 (1 May 2018)

> Venezuela offers India 30% discount on crude but with cryptocurrency
> Venezuela has offered India a 30 per cent discount on crude oil purchases. The discount, however, will be applicable only if India uses the country’s new blockchain technology-based currency Petro.



¿Y esto cómo funciona si el Gobierno venezolano es al mismo tiempo quien suministra el crudo venezolano y el Petro?

O, dicho de otra forma: cuando alguien ofrece un descuento si se paga en A, es porque ese alguien intenta hacerse con A pero todo indica que el Gobierno venezolano intenta deshacerse de A

- Indio: Pongame 1000 barriles de crudo. 

- Venezolano: son 70.000 dólares pero si me paga en Petros le hago un descuento del 30%

- Indio: interesante pero ¿Donde puedo conseguir esos Petros?

- Venezolano: yo mismo le puedo vender esos Petros con los que quiero que me pague el crudo y los petros necesarios para comprar 1000 barriles van a costarle, aplicando el descuento del 30%, unos 49.000 dólares

- Indio: de acuerdo, tome los 49.000 dólares

- Venezolano: tome sus Petros

- Indio: ¿Me vende ahora el petróleo con el 30% de descuento?

- Venezolano: Si, deme los Petros que acabo de venderle

- Indio: tome los Petros

- Venezolano: llévese sus 1000 barriles

Todo el asunto tiene la pinta de consistir en que el indio se lleva el crudo a un precio de 49 dólares el barril y pagando la compra de cada barril con 49 dólares. 

Soplar y sorber por la misma pajita al mismo tiempo no es un proceso eficiente. 

Y si la rebaja a cambio del 'uso' de Petros consiste en que para pagar 1000 Petros tiene que comprar previamente 2000 y quedarse con los 1000 restantes, los analistas económicos marxistas y analfabetos del Gobierno venezolano pronto descubrirán que el mercado tampoco permite estas trampas pueriles. 

Si la rebaja no es suficiente como para hacer atractivas las pérdidas implícitas en el uso del Petro, los inversores declinarán el Petro y la rebaja. Eso obliga a subir la rebaja o a reducir el número de Petros que hay que usar hasta justo el punto en que usar el Petro se hace atractivo a cambio de la rebaja. 

El problema es que 'el punto en que se hace justo atractivo usar el Petro' es precisamente el precio de mercado del Petro, el punto en el que las ventajas para el Gobierno venezolano de que otros usen el Petro (pongamos un valor de 6420) igualan exactamente el coste (-6420) que supone para el Gobierno venezolano lograr mediante rebajas que otros usen el Petro. 

El beneficio de lograr un valor de 6420 comprándolo ese beneficio a base de gastar 6420 es cero. 

Creo que ningún político ni ninguno de los profesores de universidad que les asesoran debería jamás intentar resolver ningún problema ni mucho menos crear riqueza. Es algo que les supera por completo.


----------



## Pirro (1 May 2018)

¿Qué coño pasa con el Petro? ¿Al final abortaron el proyecto?

Yo no es que arda en deseos de financiar al gobierno de Maduro, pero habría comprado uno a modo de filatelia digital, sólo por tenerlo.


----------



## matias331 (1 May 2018)

Pirro dijo:


> ¿Qué coño pasa con el Petro? ¿Al final abortaron el proyecto?
> 
> Yo no es que arda en deseos de financiar al gobierno de Maduro, pero habría comprado uno a modo de filatelia digital, sólo por tenerlo.



Maduro, Diosdado Cabello y Cia. habrán hecho un calculo "si sumamos inversionistas curiosos + apostadores + borregos del alba + despistados + coleccionistas + Himbersionistas +.......y lo multiplicamos x US$60" sale una buena platita.........bueno, has hecho tu aporte voluntario a las cuentas offshore de Maduro, Cabello, y Cia. cuyas familias creen tanto en la rovolucion del Alba que todos viven en Francia, España, USA, solo viven en Venecia los encargados de enviar los fondos.


----------



## Pirro (1 May 2018)

matias331 dijo:


> Maduro, Diosdado Cabello y Cia. habrán hecho un calculo "si sumamos inversionistas curiosos + apostadores + borregos del alba + despistados + coleccionistas + Himbersionistas +.......y lo multiplicamos x US$60" sale una buena platita.........bueno, has hecho tu aporte voluntario a las cuentas offshore de Maduro, Cabello, y Cia. cuyas familias creen tanto en la rovolucion del Alba que todos viven en Francia, España, USA, solo viven en Venecia los encargados de enviar los fondos.



Ya indirectamente financio satrapías de diversa índole cada vez que le llenó el depósito a mi viejo Focus.


----------



## Nico (2 May 2018)

Ingreso al tema el 1ro de Mayo.

Pongo la palabra: *PETRO = HAZMERREIR MUNDIAL.*

Aclaro que son TRES palabras y no una. 

Y me retiro


----------



## Nico (3 May 2018)

Por Dios !!... esto no puede ser cierto !!... no puede ser cierto !!

El Camarada Maduro ha anunciado la ICO más grande del mundo mundial, con miles de millones de dólares de compras y eso sin tener en cuenta el éxito fulgurante del proyecto y NADIE, pero NADIE, pero NADIE hace la más mínima mención de eso, ni compra un mísero petro ?

Estáis todos locos !!

*Pueblochavista y Mazuste y Hércules Poirot* han gastado DECENAS de páginas colocando vídeos y reportajes de los extraordinarios y geniales innovadores que han lanzado al mundo esta maravilla y, si no paso a recordar este éxito cada tanto este hilo ya hubiera desaparecido ?

El Mundo está loco o qué ?

Las multitudes deberían estarse agolpando en este hilo -y eso sin mencionar los exchanges donde se compra el Petro- y, por el contrario, el silencio es atroz, la indiferencia brutal y la falta de acompañamiento desgarradora. ¿ Que nos está pasando por Dios ?, qué nos está pasando...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 May 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Por Dios !!... esto no puede ser cierto !!... no puede ser cierto !!
> 
> El Camarada Maduro ha anunciado la ICO más grande del mundo mundial, con miles de millones de dólares de compras y eso sin tener en cuenta el éxito fulgurante del proyecto y NADIE, pero NADIE, pero NADIE hace la más mínima mención de eso, ni compra un mísero petro ?
> 
> ...



Tus amigos están nerviosos....han petado este foro. Mira que usar el mismo ordenador para atacar a Nicaragua y a este foro la vez....será el recorte de Trump....
:XX::XX:


----------



## Nico (4 May 2018)

Has conseguido algún link amigo Hércules ? o sigues con los vídeos de propaganda nomás ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (4 May 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Has conseguido algún link amigo Hércules ? o sigues con los vídeos de propaganda nomás ?



Ji,ji,ji....vas dado....


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (4 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bla bla bla



¿Cuántos Petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## Nico (4 May 2018)

¿ A estas alturas ?... el primer nanosegundo quedó en claro que era una burrada delirante y producto de la ignorancia de la banda que roba en Venezuela !!

Las criptomonedas son -en el fondo- un modo de que la gente "invente" dinero... resulta que los PAISES ya lo tienen !!.

Los países, no sólo tienen "dinero" sino todas las herramientas para moverlo !!... bancos centrales, acceso a créditos internacionales, emisión de bonos, etc., etc., etc.

Hay que ser UNA BESTIA para destruir la moneda nacional más allá del punto de "usabilidad".

Bolivia tiene una moneda estupenda !, Ecuador a falta de disciplina asumió la carga de usar los DOLARES directamente como moneda.

Pero Venezuela que durante DECADAS tuvo una moneda FORTISIMA la destruyó ya en la época de Chavez... y ni hablar en la de Maduro.

Cuando un Estado Nacional tiene que inventarse "criptos" como si fuera un chiquillo en un garage es que no tiene ni idea de cómo es el mundo.

Es decir: Maduro y su banda de ignorantes.


----------



## Nico (5 May 2018)

Pregunta:

No es un poco extraño que *al CINCO DE MAYO* y tras meses de colocar vídeos propagandísticos *todavía nadie, pero nadie, pero nadie*:

a) Sepa *cuál es la blockchain* del Petro.

b) Sepa *DONDE se venden* los Petros !

c) Sepa el ENLACE (link) de *algún exchange* que tenga Petros.

Eh ? :fiufiu: :no: :ouch: inocho:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 May 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Pregunta:
> 
> No es un poco extraño que *al CINCO DE MAYO* y tras meses de colocar vídeos propagandísticos *todavía nadie, pero nadie, pero nadie*:
> 
> ...



http://spain.icbc.com.cn/icbc/海外分行/西班牙网站/es/default.htm
:
Realmente son los chinos los que controlan todo....es más en cualquier bazar chino en la tiendita trasera puedes comprar de todo. Y no te cobro nada por el dato.
Ahora es el momento de Invertir en Criptomonedas.
::


----------



## loquesubebaja (5 May 2018)

Desaparecidos los sinverguenzas de Mazuste y Pueblochavista...dejan al tonto de Hércules dando la cara...lamentable....


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> http://spain.icbc.com.cn/icbc/海外分行/西班牙网站/es/default.htm
> :
> Realmente son los chinos los que controlan todo....es más en cualquier bazar chino en la tiendita trasera puedes comprar de todo. Y no te cobro nada por el dato.
> Ahora es el momento de Invertir en Criptomonedas.
> ::



pero como explicas que no se pueda ver nada de la información del petro??? tu eres retrasado mental???


----------



## Gonzalor (5 May 2018)

Como Maduro no ha conseguido engañar a nadie con la mierda del Petro, ahora expropia el principal banco privado del país para ver si encuentra oro o algún dólar en sus cámaras acorazadas.
Venezuela se hunde.


----------



## Nico (6 May 2018)

Domingo 6 de Mayo... los días del almanaque caían unos tras otros como hojas secas en otoño en el Parque del Retiro.

Las masas, desesperadas tras 95 páginas de vídeos propagandísticos rogaban esperanzadas por saber algo del Petro.

- Tendría una blockchain ?, cuál era ?, dónde estaba ?
- Habría algún exchange internacional donde pudiera transarse ?, cuál ?, dónde ?
- Los 16 exchanges "autorizados" en Venezuela... dónde estaban ?, no tenían Web ?
- Cuánto valía un petro ?
- Quién carajo los había comprado ?

- Es que en realidad EXISTE el Petro o se trata de otra propaganda chavo-banano-caribeña ?

Quizás algún día tendríamos la respuesta.

Entretanto los días seguían pasando...


----------



## Nico (6 May 2018)

Fui a buscar la Web Oficial del Petro... totalmente paralizada desde hace meses.

Pero, me dí con esta bonita noticia que, con más tiempo comentaré con algún detalle:

Expertos opinan que hay poca información sobre casas de cambio virtuales en Venezuela - Sputnik Mundo

Resulta que Maduro declara haber recibido 3300 millones de dólares con los Petros vendidos pero, revisando declaraciones resulta que ha "entregado" como 6000 millones en los diferentes anuncios. 

Ni sumar lo que miente sabe el pobrecito.

Ya en la noticia se había 'gastado' todo pero -ya voy a ir buscando las noticias-, además de lo aquí informado (el 100%) puso 1000 millones por aquí, 300 por allá, otros 200 más allá.

A cada lugar donde va "entrega" otros cientos o miles de millones.

Humo, envuelto en humo y con un lazo de humo.


----------



## MIP (6 May 2018)

Una pregunta tecnica, el Petro tendra Masternodes Revolusionarios der Comandante Eten-no Pajarito Chiabe?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (6 May 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> pero como explicas que no se pueda ver nada de la información del petro??? tu eres retrasado mental???



Vas a los enlaces chinos y compras...si quieres....

Y por supuesto al ignorar.
::
Tras activación del Petro venezolano Colombia inicia formación de tecnología Blockchain
:XX:


----------



## Nico (7 May 2018)

*_* dijo:


> Fue un fracaso total la principal razón del fracaso es que no lograron que eso valiera 60 Dolares en un exchanger,



Perdona:

1) No lograron poner en funcionamiento el proceso como token de NEM (ni han mostrado la blockchain al día de hoy).

2) Ni siquiera han conseguido que los exchanges más pedorros la incorporen.

Así que, decir que no han conseguido que "valga $ 60" *es una exageración*... en realidad NO HAN CONSEGUIDO NI QUE FUNCIONE !!


----------



## Nico (8 May 2018)

Otro día que se va sin que haya noticias sobre el Petro. :bla:

Y para eso *Mazuste y Pueblochavista* nos pusieron *90 páginas de propaganda* ? ::

Queremos datos sobre la blockchain de Petro y los exchanges YA !!


----------



## Action directe (8 May 2018)

Lo del petro es como aquello que hizo maduro de quitar la validez de los billetes de 100 BsF para intentar joder a las casas de cambio especuladoras. Después de ver que eso era una estupidez inviable de las suyas fue dando prorrogas de su uso hasta ahora, que todavía siguen valiendo aunque ahora tengan la nueva moneda, el Bolivar soberano, que ya vale como 1000000 de bolivares pre-chavistas.

Con el petro pasará igual, seguiran dando largas hasta que todo el mundo se olvide de esta estupidez


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 May 2018)

lo cierto es que el ridículo es sonrojante


----------



## Nico (9 May 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> lo cierto es que el ridículo es sonrojante



Por qué usas diminutivos suaves y susurrantes ? ::

Esto es un *HAZMERREIR BRUTAL Y SALVAJE* ! 

Eso si, mienten aunque sepan que los están viendo... supuestamente han hecho la ICO más fabulosa del mundo mundial recaudando 3340 millones de dólares ! 

A la fecha no se sabe de *NADIE* (ni el Ministro del ramo) que diga que tiene, haya visto, olido o mirado de lejos un PETRO.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 May 2018)

La cadena Marriott cobra en Petros por una noche en el Hotel Humboldt...
Hoteles y Resorts | Reserve su hotel directamente con Marriott
::
Por supuesto el promedio del CM del imperio no cobra para pagar la estancia, solo los que compramos el Bitcoin a un poco más de 300€ en su momento podemos permitirnos ese lujo.
:XX:


----------



## Nico (9 May 2018)

Deja de fantasear. NADIE puede pagar en petros porque no hay ningún exchange que lo tenga listado.

En la web del Marriott puedes hacer reservas en DOLARES como toda la vida.


----------



## Blackmoon (9 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> La cadena Marriott cobra en Petros por una noche en el Hotel Humboldt...
> Hoteles y Resorts | Reserve su hotel directamente con Marriott
> ::
> Por supuesto el promedio del CM del imperio no cobra para pagar la estancia, solo los que compramos el Bitcoin a un poco más de 300€ en su momento podemos permitirnos ese lujo.
> :XX:



Muestranos una captura de pantalla de tus petros y dónde se compran


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 May 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Deja de fantasear. NADIE puede pagar en petros porque no hay ningún exchange que lo tenga listado.
> 
> En la web del Marriott puedes hacer reservas en DOLARES como toda la vida.



Ji,ji,ji...si no tienes Petros es tu problema.
:XX::XX:
Y no te pienso dar de mis bitcoins ni uno....para que puedas comprar Petros con los chinos.

Maduro: Turistas extranjeros podrán pagar el Hotel Humboldt con petros


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ji,ji,ji...si no tienes Petros es tu problema.
> :XX::XX:
> Y no te pienso dar de mis bitcoins ni uno....para que puedas comprar Petros con los chinos.



¿Cuántos Petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## Nico (10 May 2018)

ji ji ji... no compró ni uno... ji ji ji... porque NO EXISTEN... ji ji ji... ni siquiera funciona la blockchain... ji ji ji.

(_pobre tipo, ha perdido el sentido de ridículo_) ::


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 May 2018)

CriptoLugares VE
CriptoLugares VE - Aplicaciones en Google Play
::
Voy ahora a ver ahora cómo están mis Bitcoins y Petros...este mundo es muy freaki...

Petro se consolida como instrumento de inversión nacional e internacional

Leer en: | elciudadano.com
:XX:


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 May 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *me informan* que hubo movimiento del petro.
> algunos compradores estan informando que ya estan recibiendo los petros en sus wallets.
> 
> gracias por mantener este hilo siempre de primero en el subforo.
> ...



Gracias por admitir que eres un CM oficial chavista. Lo malo es que no informan a nadie más del mundo real :XX::XX::XX:

PD. ¿Cuántos Petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 May 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> me informan que hubo movimiento del petro.
> algunos compradores estan informando que ya estan recibiendo los petros en sus wallets.
> 
> gracias por mantener este hilo siempre de primero en el subforo.
> ...



O sea que los compradores los están recibiendo ahora pero tenemos mensajes de mazus y Hercules de hace meses de que el Petro está operativo

Todo en orden, son mentiras sanas

Un link a algún exchange? Al blockchain? Algo aparte de rumores???

Esto no es serio


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> CriptoLugares VE
> CriptoLugares VE - Aplicaciones en Google Play
> ::
> Voy ahora a ver ahora cómo están mis Bitcoins y Petros...este mundo es muy freaki...
> ...



Estos links no remiten a ningún exchange donde cotice el petro. Das pena.


----------



## Pirro (10 May 2018)

Los petros son los gamusinos de shitland.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (10 May 2018)

Lo bello de las criptomonedas es que es imposible engañar a nadie. Si realmente existen los petros es sencillísimo demostrarlo, tan solo hay que postear el hash de una transacción cualquiera. Pero como nadie lo hace, lo que queda demostrado es justo lo contrario.


----------



## Nico (10 May 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> me informan que hubo movimiento del petro.
> algunos compradores estan informando que ya estan recibiendo los petros en sus wallets.
> 
> gracias por mantener este hilo siempre de primero en el subforo.
> ...




Si claro, todos sabemos de "qué trabajas" 

Es un placer tener TODOS los hilos que denuncien las desgracias de Venezuela *bien a la vista*... es lo menos que podemos hacer por unos pobres ciudadanos de la maravillosa comunidad hispanoamericana del mundo que ahora están sometidos a la humillación, la pobreza y la barbarie.

Los tiranos y dictadores que van de frente por lo menos son claros, son hijos de puta así, de frente, a rostro descubierto. Son fáciles de ver y detectar... el problema con los dictadores de "nueva generación" es que han sumado la mentira al arsenal de sus manipulaciones y se hace necesario desarticular las mismas para que no se pierda el foco de la lucha.

Pensaron que con el Petro engañaban al mundo y se han comido el garrón. ::

Los pobres que tienen que aplaudir por una bolsa de comida para sus hijos no tienen otra alternativa pero, los que tenemos la suerte de conservar aún nuestros derechos tenemos la obligación moral de compartir su lucha.

Así que, no me lo agradezcas. Lo hago por pura vocación y amor a la Libertad. 

Estoy a tus órdenes para seguir exponiendo las mentiras, el engaño, la ineptitud y la crueldad del régimen oprobioso.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (10 May 2018)

Onixcoin...
ONIX | INICIO
::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (10 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Onixcoin...
> ONIX | INICIO
> ::



Esto es el petro??? no lo parece, se llama distinto


----------



## Nico (11 May 2018)

No. No es el Petro. Es una "_cripto venezolana_". El astuto proyecto de unos avispados que aprovechan las puertas que abrió Maduro (se puede usar electricidad gratis para minar, etc.) para ver si hacen unos bolívares.

Nada que ver con el petro que es un *FRACASO CATASTROFICO Y ROTUNDO*.


----------



## jam14 (11 May 2018)

Maduro declara la isla de Margarita como Zona Económica para el petro - RT


----------



## Nico (11 May 2018)

El día que Maduro diga dónde se compran los petros va a estar buenísimo !!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (11 May 2018)

CARACAS, 10 may (Xinhua) -- La isla de Margarita, estado Nueva Esparta, en el noreste de Venezuela, fue decretada como la primera Zona Económica Especial para el uso de la criptomoneda venezolana "petro", informó hoy el presidente venezolano, Nicolás Maduro.
El mandatario anunció que firmó un decreto para declarar a Margarita como "Zona Económica Especial de uso del petro, como moneda de compra, de intercambio en el marco de la zona franca".
"Margarita con el petro, primera zona petro del país", exclamó.
Venezuela declara primera Zona Económica Especial para uso del petro
::
Nada como los chinos para hacer propaganda de lo que les interesa....
:
En Palestina ya saben que es un petro...que cosas.
8:


----------



## MIP (11 May 2018)

Que bien!! Podrán usar algo que no existe!!


----------



## Nico (12 May 2018)

Han pasado MESES ya.

¿ Alguien puede informar en el foro la blockchain del Petro o los exchanges donde cotiza ?

Vamos!, vamos!, no seáis malos y os guardéis todos los petros para vosotros solos... compartid por Dios !!


----------



## Nico (12 May 2018)

Entre las múltiples ventajas del Petro -lamentablemente ninguneadas en este foro donde, seguramente por ser capitalistas vengativos se niegan a hablar del mismo- tenemos una propiedad que NINGUNA otra cripto puede mostrar: *LA ELASTICIDAD !!*

En efecto, los 100 millones de petros se han 'estirado' de un modo sorprendente.

Muestro:

*LA ESTAFA DEL PETRO EN NUMEROS*

*(55,63)* Maduro dice que la preventa del Petro cerró en 3 mil 338 millones de dólares

*(20)* Maduro, en referencia al plan de su país de desarrollar sus relaciones con el Gobierno palestino, aseveró que la Comisión de Palestina en Venezuela asume “el petro como criptomoneda para el intercambio, el comercio y el pago de transacciones y se cree un fondo binacional de financiamiento y desarrollo en conjunto para el cual el país bolivariano *aportará 20 millones de petros”.*

*(8,5)* El presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, anunció este jueves la creación de un Fondo Industrial y Económico crediticio para respaldar al sector empresarial, por un monto de *8 millones 500 mil petros*, equivalente a 510 millones de dólares. 

*(2,3)* El presidente de la República, Nicolás Maduro, firmó este martes un convenio por *2 millones 300 mil petros* para la Gran Misión Vivienda Venezuela (GMVV), con el objetivo de seguir protegiendo a las familias más necesitadas del país. 

*(20)* El presidente de la República Bolivariana de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, anunció este jueves que dispondrá de *20 millones de Petros*, la criptomoneda nacional, para dar inicio a las operaciones del primer Banco Digital de Criptomonedas para los jóvenes del país. 

*(8,33)* El presidente de la República, Nicolás Maduro, anunció este viernes que entregará *500 millones de dólares en petros* para la reactivación de la zona económica de Paraguaná, del estado Falcón. 

*(20)* Maduro asigna *20 millones de petros* a Zona Económica en Miranda.

*(0,56)* El mandatario *otorgó 565.000 petros* para la rehabilitación de la infraestructura de la entidad y del sistema de riego.

*(0,29)* Maduro también aprobó *290.000 petros* para el Plan de Siembra de la entidad. 

===

Si sumamos lo anterior tenemos entonces:

55,63 + 20 + 8,5 + 2,3 + 20 + 8,33 + 20 + 0,56 + 0,29 = *135,61 Millones de Petros *



La economía revolucionaria venezolana es TAN EXTRAORDINARIA que convierte 100 millones de petros (inexistentes) en *135.61 millones de petros* (prometidos para fines propagandísticos y nunca entregados).

No es maravilloso ?


----------



## Jacks Enri Delculon (12 May 2018)

A ti lo que te pasa es que no entiendes el avance y beneficios que supone la revolusió comunista mielmano.

Comunismo es prosperidad para toda la sociedad, es riqueza para todos, es igualdad, es avance, y es envidia de todos los demás países. 
¡Y punto en boca!


----------



## Parlakistan (12 May 2018)

Oygan, y eso del petro ande se compra??


----------



## Nico (13 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Oygan, y eso del petro ande se compra??



Hace *104 páginas que queremos saberlo* pero parece que es un dato "secreto"


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Oygan, y eso del petro ande se compra??



Revisa el hilo y encontrarás enlaces...te recomiendo el banco chino si no eres un experto en criptomonedas. Vamos que no tienes ni unos míseros 10 bitcoins comprados cuando se cotizaban a 300€ y nos llamaban de todo por comprarlos.
:
Y no pienso regalarte ni un Bitcoin ni un Petro...arréglate la vida....
::


----------



## MIP (13 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Oygan, y eso del petro ande se compra??





Dicen que si, una noche de luna nueva, ves pasar un astro refulgente, cierras los ojos y lo deseas con mucha fuerza, entonces tendrás un lindo y reluciente Petro.


----------



## Nico (13 May 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Dicen que si, una noche de luna nueva, ves pasar un astro refulgente, cierras los ojos y lo deseas con mucha fuerza, entonces tendrás un lindo y reluciente Petro.



Total... se ve que Maduro los hace en la casa porque ya lleva repartidos *más de 135 millones !!*


----------



## Parlakistan (14 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Revisa el hilo y encontrarás enlaces...te recomiendo el banco chino si no eres un experto en criptomonedas. Vamos que no tienes ni unos míseros 10 bitcoins comprados cuando se cotizaban a 300€ y nos llamaban de todo por comprarlos.
> :
> Y no pienso regalarte ni un Bitcoin ni un Petro...arréglate la vida....
> ::



Bitcoin me puedes regalar, lo otro como no existe lo veo complicado.


----------



## silverwindow (14 May 2018)

Tenian una oportunidad de hacer algo bien.
Ni eso.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (14 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Revisa el hilo y encontrarás enlaces...te recomiendo el banco chino si no eres un experto en criptomonedas. Vamos que no tienes ni unos míseros 10 bitcoins comprados cuando se cotizaban a 300€ y nos llamaban de todo por comprarlos.
> :
> Y no pienso regalarte ni un Bitcoin ni un Petro...arréglate la vida....
> ::



¿Cuántos petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## Mich (14 May 2018)

Menudo invento...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 May 2018)

Brent...
78,07 +0,95 +1,23%
18:16:30 - Info en tiempo real CFD. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
::
El emperador a punto de un ataque de nervios.....petro malo....muy malo....ji,ji,ji
:XX:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 May 2018)

pero que donde estan los petros puto pesado


----------



## Nico (15 May 2018)

15 de Mayo de 2018.

Hacía MESES que el camarada revolucionario Maduro había anunciado el fin del sistema financiero internacional gracias a la atrevida introducción del Petro. Criptomoneda estatal garantizada con bolívares que haría saltar la banca del casino capitalista.

Nadie había visto uno aún.

Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2018)

Brent....
79,38 +0,10 +0,13%
08:44:48 - Info en tiempo real CFD. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
Tipo:	Materias primas
....
Trump al borde de un ataque de nervios...la mitad de la Peña invirtiendo en Petros. Businesses que dicen los yankees.
::
Para comprar aquí....https://evrofinance.ru


----------



## Action directe (17 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Brent....
> 79,38 +0,10 +0,13%
> 08:44:48 - Info en tiempo real CFD. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
> Tipo:	Materias primas
> ...



Pues he curioseado en tu link (traducido al ingles) y dicen que ni de coña comercian con petros, no parece muy fiable nada de lo que dices, la verdad

Traductor de Google



> *Regarding reports on operations with the crypto currency Petro
> *
> 05/15/2018
> 
> ...


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Brent....
> 79,38 +0,10 +0,13%
> 08:44:48 - Info en tiempo real CFD. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
> Tipo:	Materias primas
> ...



pero a mierda es esta


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2018)

Action directe dijo:


> Pues he curioseado en tu link (traducido al ingles) y dicen que ni de coña comercian con petros, no parece muy fiable nada de lo que dices, la verdad
> 
> Traductor de Google



Banco ruso ayuda a Venezuela a desafiar sanciones de EE.UU. al Petro
::
Hay que estudiar más ruso....
::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (17 May 2018)

hercules te crees de verdad lo del petro, o solo lanzas consignas???

porque vaya papelón te ha tocado macho...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2018)

Venezuela’s oil-backed cryptocurrency, the Petro (PTR), has been surviving thanks to a little-known Russian bank, Evrofinance Mosnarbank, which has recently emerged as the only international financial institution willing to defy the US’ sanctions against the South American nation.
Venezuela's Oil-Backed Crypto Petro Grows Thanks to a Little-Known Russian Bank
::
Y que conste que la banca china y sus tienditas también .... buenos son los comunistas estos para mover moneditas de todo tipo.
:


----------



## Parlakistan (17 May 2018)

¿El whipaper donde lo escribieron?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿El whipaper donde lo escribieron?



Los malos chicos de 8chan dicen que los chinos en sus tienditas.....
http://albaciudad.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Whitepaper_Petro.pdf
::
Chinito quiere su barril de petróleo...
80,04 +0,76 +0,96%
13:29:57 - Info en tiempo real CFD. Valores en USD ( Aviso legal )
:XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (17 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Los malos chicos de 8chan dicen que los chinos en sus tienditas.....
> http://albaciudad.org/wp-content/uploads/2018/01/Whitepaper_Petro.pdf
> ::
> Chinito quiere su barril de petróleo...
> ...



Está muy bien, un token erc20. Y dígame, ¿donde se compra? En coinmarketcap no aparece listada.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (17 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Está muy bien, un token erc20. Y dígame, ¿donde se compra? En coinmarketcap no aparece listada.



Forma rápida y segura en el banco ruso.
::


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (17 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Forma rápida y segura en el banco ruso.
> ::



¿Cuántos Petros dices que has comprado?


----------



## Action directe (18 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Banco ruso ayuda a Venezuela a desafiar sanciones de EE.UU. al Petro
> ::
> Hay que estudiar más ruso....
> ::



Pues ya te digo que el banco en SU pagina dicen que todo eso es trola; aunque claro, a lo mejor el google translate se lo ha inventado, quien sabe, como es del imperio gringo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Nico (18 May 2018)

Action directe dijo:


> Pues he curioseado en tu link (traducido al ingles) y dicen que ni de coña comercian con petros, no parece muy fiable nada de lo que dices, la verdad
> 
> Traductor de Google
> 
> ...




Parece que a Poirot más le convenía ni haberse levantado de la cama... con una zasca de ese tamaño como que tienes que quemar el nick y crearte otro usuario. :XX::XX:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2018)

Action directe dijo:


> Pues ya te digo que el banco en SU pagina dicen que todo eso es trola; aunque claro, a lo mejor el google translate se lo ha inventado, quien sabe, como es del imperio gringo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Pues yo he comprado ahí....mis Petros...
:XX::XX:
Por supuesto al ignorar por troll....
::
Aprender ruso o chino es básico...en 2018
8:


----------



## das kind (19 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado ahí....mis Petros...
> :XX::XX:
> Por supuesto al ignorar por troll....
> ::
> ...




Pero que están diciendo ellos mismos que es una trola y que NO VENDEN Petros... 

Joder, hace Ud. mucho el ridículo. De hecho, es uno de los motivos por los que entro al hilo, porque resulta Ud. enternecedoramente patético.


----------



## MIP (19 May 2018)

Que bien! Voy a mandar todos mis ahorros a una web ignota de un banco ruso que no conoce nadie para comprar algo que no existe. ¿Que puede salir mal?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 May 2018)

das kind dijo:


> Pero que están diciendo ellos mismos que es una trola y que NO VENDEN Petros...
> 
> Joder, hace Ud. mucho el ridículo. De hecho, es uno de los motivos por los que entro al hilo, porque resulta Ud. enternecedoramente patético.



En sus fondos de inversión los rusos ofrecen Petros....pero hay que saber ruso para pisar la opción correspondiente.
::
Y si, es el banco que se ha liado la manta a la cabeza frente al imperio....buenos son los rusos.
Banco ruso busca desafiar sanciones de EE UU al petro
:XX:
Ese banco ya está sancionado por USA, poco puede perder ..... 
:
Se me olvidaba...al ignorar por troll del imperio....
:vomito:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado ahí....mis Petros...
> :XX::XX:
> Por supuesto al ignorar por troll....
> ::
> ...



Jajaja

son mentiras SANAS


----------



## das kind (19 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> *En sus fondos de inversión los rusos ofrecen Petros....pero hay que saber ruso para pisar la opción correspondiente.*
> ::
> Y si, es el banco que se ha liado la manta a la cabeza frente al imperio....buenos son los rusos.
> Banco ruso busca desafiar sanciones de EE UU al petro
> ...




Joder, leyendo cosas así no puedo mandar al ignore a Hercules Pollón; no puede perder uno una fuente tan fantástica de risas. :XX:


----------



## Mig29 (19 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado ahí....mis Petros...
> :XX::XX:
> Por supuesto al ignorar por troll....
> ::
> ...



https://evrofinance.ru/esp/our-company/page474/page474_433.html
Lea usted querido amigo. Y en castellano, para los pobres diablos que I sabemos ruso.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado ahí....mis Petros...
> :XX::XX:
> Por supuesto al ignorar por troll....
> ::
> ...



¿Cuántos petros dices que has comprado? Ah no, has demostrado que ninguno y además has estado mintiendo. Este es el nivel de los defensores de la estafa del petro.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 May 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> https://evrofinance.ru/esp/our-company/page474/page474_433.html
> Lea usted querido amigo. Y en castellano, para los pobres diablos que I sabemos ruso.



Al ignorar por multinick premium latosillo...
::
Nadie obliga a comprar Petros... Pero tampoco se puede impedir comprarlos.8:
Y los rusos revenden Petros... Por mucho que le duela a Trump y sus Cm.... 
8:


----------



## Mig29 (20 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Al ignorar por multinick premium latosillo...
> ::
> Nadie obliga a comprar Petros... Pero tampoco se puede impedir comprarlos.8:
> Y los rusos revenden Petros... Por mucho que le duela a Trump y sus Cm....
> 8:



Menudo retrasado estas hecho.
Cuando alguien te pone en evidencia al ignore.
Embustero, lo que tu dices, sin que aportes ninguna prueba, lo desmiente directamente el banco donde dices que has comprado petros.
Como CM no haces ni gracia, eres de lo mas patético que he visto en el foro, yendo en plan entendido, pero no eres mas que un cuñado cantamañanas.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 May 2018)

Como en Siria... Poco a poco y sin pausa...
Venezuela Claims Petro Cryptocurrency Has Raised $3bn from Investors in 127 Countries - CoinVedi - CryptoCurrency Latest News - Daily Bitcoin & Altcoin Buzz
::


----------



## Academy90 (20 May 2018)

El petro es una promesa de entregar un barril de petróleo por parte de un país con una economía dilapidar que ha destruido su capacidad para producir petróleo.

El emisor es el gobierno venezolano, responsable de la destrucción de los activos productivos del país, el gobierno más incompetente del mundo con credibilidad nula.

Hay que ser un auténtico retrasado para comprar esta basura.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 May 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> El petro es una promesa de entregar un barril de petróleo por parte de un país con una economía dilapidar que ha destruido su capacidad para producir petróleo.
> 
> El emisor es el gobierno venezolano, responsable de la destrucción de los activos productivos del país, el gobierno más incompetente del mundo con credibilidad nula.
> 
> Hay que ser un auténtico retrasado para comprar esta basura.



Forero en prácticas igual a multinick premium...que latosines.
:XX:
Al ignorar....
::


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (21 May 2018)

Hércules se va a quedar hablando solo :XX:

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## das kind (21 May 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hércules se va a quedar hablando solo :XX:
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk




Es lo que tienen las "repúblicas democráticas populares", que el que no opina como debe es "puesto en el ignore" (AKA gulag, campo de reeducación, etc.)


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 May 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hércules se va a quedar hablando solo :XX:
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk



Pues si...no sabes que bien se lee esté hilo sin multinicks premium....
:XX:


----------



## Nico (21 May 2018)

Hércules dando más verguenza que Maduro tratando de tapar con un dedo el 60% de abstención con el que fue rechazado por el pueblo venezolano.

Qué podía esperarse del "inventor" de los Petros ?, ni cuando organiza el mayor fraude eleccionario de la historia consigue ganar !!


----------



## Nico (22 May 2018)

Alguien tiene algún enlace a un exchange donde venda petros ?

Alguien tiene un enlace a la blockchain del petro ?

Alguien sabe lo que es el petro ?


----------



## davitin (22 May 2018)

Al final no sacaron nada, parece, vaya mierda, como para fiarse de estos hijos de puta, y mira que podrian haber hecho algo interesante.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 May 2018)

Poco a poco, y sin pausa, otros países se sumarán a la línea venezolana....el Petro abrió la caja de Pandora contra el dólar....
Suiza considera formalmente una criptomoneda respaldada por el estado | Pedro Luis Martín Olivares
::
El castañear de dientes del Pentágono se oye por todas partes....
:XX:


----------



## Action directe (22 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco, y sin pausa, otros países se sumarán a la línea venezolana....el Petro abrió la caja de Pandora contra el dólar....
> Suiza considera formalmente una criptomoneda respaldada por el estado | Pedro Luis Martín Olivares
> ::
> El castañear de dientes del Pentágono se oye por todas partes....
> :XX:



A ver Hercules, que Suiza saque una criptodivisa respaldada por el estado no va afectar al dolar más que el propio franco suizo, simlemente quiere aprovechar algunas cualidades de la blockchain pero de una forma centralizada. La moneda que saque seguirá siendo el franco suizo y afectará al dolar como le afecta este o más bien como afectan las abalnzas comerciales de ambos paises con respecto al resto del mundo.

A ver si te crees que los suizos van a hacer como Maduro y se van a poner a emitir moneda a lo tonto, como pasó con el petro (teoricamente, porque aun nadie a visto un solo petro)


----------



## luisito2 (22 May 2018)

Academy90 dijo:


> El petro es una promesa de entregar un barril de petróleo por parte de un país con una economía dilapidar que ha destruido su capacidad para producir petróleo.
> 
> El emisor es el gobierno venezolano, responsable de la destrucción de los activos productivos del país, el gobierno más incompetente del mundo con credibilidad nula.
> 
> Hay que ser un auténtico retrasado para comprar esta basura.



La cuestión es que independientemente de la probabilidad de que el país emisor de esa promesa cumpla la promesa, la promesa de recibir en el futuro un barril de petróleo tiene un valor económico de cero. 

No es posible vender en un mercado esa promesa. En los mercados de futuros de crudo, donde cualquier agente puede comprar un futuro y obtener esa promesa de entrega futura de petróleo, el precio del futuro es estrictamente cero. Aunque hay que depositar unas garantías, que son invertidas bonos del Gobierno americano y generan esa rentabilidad para el inversor, el coste del futuro de petróleo es cero. 

Naturalmente, existen instrumentos financieros que se emiten para poner en explotación un campo petrolero y que equivalen a la entrega futura de petróleo al inversor que compra esos instrumentos. 

Sin embargo estos instrumentos no son dinero (con un tipo de interés cero) sino bonos de diferente tipo (con un tipo de interés positivo)

El Estado venezolano podría emitir estos instrumentos financieros respaldados por las reservas del petróleo del país si no fuera porque ya lo ha hecho, lleva 40 años haciéndolo. 

Existen los bonos emitidos por la petrolera nacional venezolana PDVSA, denominados en dólares americanos y respaldados por las reservas petroleras del país que, a diferencia el Petro, proporcionan un interés, un dividendo al inversor. Un tipo de interés que para estos bonos concretos es astronómico.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 May 2018)

luisito2 dijo:


> La cuestión es que independientemente de la probabilidad de que el país emisor de esa promesa cumpla la promesa, la promesa de recibir en el futuro un barril de petróleo tiene un valor económico de cero.
> 
> No es posible vender en un mercado esa promesa. En los mercados de futuros de crudo, donde cualquier agente puede comprar un futuro y obtener esa promesa de entrega futura de petróleo, el precio del futuro es estrictamente cero. Aunque hay que depositar unas garantías, que son invertidas bonos del Gobierno americano y generan esa rentabilidad para el inversor, el coste del futuro de petróleo es cero.
> 
> ...



Calla!!! En un recóndito banco chino o ruso -que niegan en sus páginas oficiales la cuestión para esquivar las sanciones yankis- he comprado mis Petros, y valen mucho, mucho muuuuucho dinero!!! :: :: ::


----------



## Gonzalor (22 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco, y sin pausa, otros países se sumarán a la línea venezolana....el Petro abrió la caja de Pandora contra el dólar....
> Suiza considera formalmente una criptomoneda respaldada por el estado | Pedro Luis Martín Olivares
> ::
> El castañear de dientes del Pentágono se oye por todas partes....
> :XX:



¿¿¿Estás comparando las garantías que puede dar la Venezuela bolivariana nada menos que con las que puede dar Suiza??? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 May 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿¿¿Estás comparando las garantías que puede dar la Venezuela bolivariana nada menos que con las que puede dar Suiza??? :XX::XX::XX:



Ji,ji,ji...no Putin....sigues sin enterarte de nada....
::
El imperio se ha tenido que tragar el Petro y el puente de Crimea....aparte de Siria....menudo año.
::


----------



## das kind (22 May 2018)

Action directe dijo:


> A ver Hercules, que Suiza saque una criptodivisa respaldada por el estado no va afectar al dolar más que el propio franco suizo, simlemente quiere aprovechar algunas cualidades de la blockchain pero de una forma centralizada. La moneda que saque seguirá siendo el franco suizo y afectará al dolar como le afecta este o más bien como afectan las abalnzas comerciales de ambos paises con respecto al resto del mundo.
> 
> A ver si te crees que los suizos van a hacer como Maduro y se van a poner a emitir moneda a lo tonto, como pasó con el petro (teoricamente, porque aun nadie a visto un solo petro)




Pero buen hombre... ¿acaso cree que el miserable de Encules Poirot va a entender siquiera una palabra de lo que ha puesto? Él se limita a postear propaganda del régimen sin rebatir nada con argumentos, básicamente porque no los tiene.

¿No había otro fan bolibanano que solía postear por aquí? ¿Qué fue de él? ¿Será que está todo el día comprando Piedros de esos y no le queda tiempo para pasarse por el hilo? :XX::XX:


----------



## Nico (23 May 2018)

Un mérito habrá que reconocerle al Petro.

La revolución banano-caribeña está a punto de desaparecer del mapa y, sin haber sacado un solo petro al mercado consiguieron poner 100 páginas de propaganda !! 

No olvido además que, en diferentes 'promesas' y mentiras varias el Dictador Maduro repartió unos *155 millones* de petro (pueden ser más, estos son los que se contabilizaron las declaraciones) cuando supuestamente la emisión era de *100 millones*.

Obviamente *NADIE* vió ninguno.

Banana !


----------



## Gonzalor (23 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Ji,ji,ji...no Putin....sigues sin enterarte de nada....
> ::
> *El imperio se ha tenido que tragar el Petro* y el puente de Crimea....aparte de Siria....menudo año.
> ::



Pues se los debe haber tragado TODOS, porque por aquí ni Dios ha visto uno


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 May 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> Pues se los debe haber tragado TODOS, porque por aquí ni Dios ha visto uno



Ji,ji,ji...tampoco un Bitcoin....seguro....
::
Asumir la derrota es bueno....
NICOLÁS MADURO EXPULSÓ DE VENEZUELA A TODD ROBINSON
:
Y trastear por 8chan es muy recomendable....
8:
Hymn of 8chan - YouTube


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (23 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bla bla bla



¿Cuántos petros dices que has comprado? Ah no, has demostrado que ninguno y además has estado mintiendo. Este es el nivel de los defensores de la estafa del petro.


----------



## Nico (24 May 2018)

Creo que es una buena fecha para recordar *este sagaz post de pueblochavista* que, por aquel entonces nos premiaba con su inteligencia en este hilo (luego desapareció 




pueblochavista dijo:


> *la cara que van a poner los mongolos cuando vean que el Petro
> se vende como pan caliente, sube como la espuma y no compraron ni uno.*


----------



## MIP (24 May 2018)

Hombre tiene razón en que no compraron ni uno. 

Ni nosotros ni nadie.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 May 2018)

Y ahora llegan las monedas mini-bot de mano de los italianos.
Maduro y su petro han abierto la caja de pandora....se notaba los nervios del imperio y sus CM. Se está propagando muy rápido la autonomía monetaria.
::


----------



## Nico (25 May 2018)

Petro... es bella criptomoneda imaginaria de una Dictadura... :rolleye:


----------



## ELVR (25 May 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y ahora llegan las monedas mini-bot de mano de los italianos.
> Maduro y su petro han abierto la caja de pandora....se notaba los nervios del imperio y sus CM. Se está propagando muy rápido la autonomía monetaria.
> ::



Pues los italianos estarán con sus minini bots con autononomia pero a día de hoy han conseguido casi duplicar en un mes su prima de riesgo (y de paso hacer que la española vuelva a estar por encima de los 100 puntos)


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (25 May 2018)

Bueno pues ya va siendo hora de abrir un "Me levanto y veo que el petro sigue sin existir"


----------



## Teofrasto (26 May 2018)

Maduro en su toma de posesión dijo que muchas cosas no se habían hecho bien y que se habían cometido errores. Con toda seguridad hablaba del petro, entre otras cosas. El planteamiento inicial del petro, diciendo que se podría comprar en bolívares, era tan absurdo, que sólo analfabetos económicos podían pensar que eso tenía alguna posibilidad. Ahora todos esperamos a que maduro anuncie la imposibilidad del petro ,debido a la guerra económica y el bloqueo imperialista, que son las excusas de siempre y que valen para todo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 May 2018)

El petróleo venezolano cerró la semana en 68,56 dólares (437,02 yuanes) por barril, informó el Ministerio de Petróleo y Minería en si sitio web. La cifra representa un aumento de 0,54 dólares (0,79%).
Petróleo venezolano cierra la semana en $68,56 dólares - Descifrado
::
Los que tienen sus Petros ya saben que tienen una ventana de oportunidad.....que seguro que bajará, por lo dicho ayer por Putin, a la banda de fluctuación de 60$.

Y la DEA detrás del Petro....
La DEA le sigue el rastro a la cocaína colombiana en estas negociaciones con el bitcoin y el Petro, combustible de estructuras criminales que involucran, entre otros, a alias ‘Santrich’, Márquez, Gentil Duarte, ‘Guacho’, el Eln, el Epl, el ‘Cartel de Sinaloa’, el G2, el Sebin y narcoorganizaciones de otros países, que tendrán representación legal en el Congreso y estarán protegidas por la JEP, Corte de tinte comunista, de mal parto y desacreditado registro.
El Petro que llegó a Venezuela - IFMNOTICIAS
:XX:


----------



## Nico (26 May 2018)

Veo que eres resistente a las humillaciones, verdad ? :rolleye:

Lo más bonito es que te las autoinfliges una y otra y otra vez... masoquismo ? :fiufiu:

Bueno... para defender el esperpento venezolano realmente hay que ser masoquista.


----------



## Nico (30 May 2018)

Recuerdos del pasado :rolleye: ... cuando *Mazuste* todavía se animaba a pasar por este hilo (pág 5):



mazuste dijo:


> *Qué es el Petro, dónde comprarlo y venderlo. ¿Qué hacer para invertir?*



Es al día de hoy que *NUNCA nos dijo dónde comprarlo y venderlo !!*


----------



## Nico (31 May 2018)

Recordando el ayer... :rolleye:

Mazuste, con su proverbial sabiduría económica, nos decía allá por la Pág. 9 del hilo:




mazuste dijo:


> *
> Bien, bien... parece claro que el asunto "Petro" está tocando la fibra
> neurótica de la canalla pesebrera. ¡¡Buena señal!! *ehhh
> 
> ...




Ignoramos por el momento qué es el Petro, dónde está, cuál es la blockchain, dónde cotiza, en que exchange se comercializa, cómo se puede comprar y quién lo compró. :ouch:

Seguiremos informando...


----------



## Nico (1 Jun 2018)

Recordando el ayer... Mazuste, en otra perla adicional de su sapiencia económica nos decía allá por la Página 9:



mazuste dijo:


> *
> Bien, bien... parece claro que el asunto "Petro" está tocando la fibra
> neurótica de la canalla pesebrera. ¡¡Buena señal!! *ehhh
> 
> ...




Ahora falta que nos explique pa'que sirve pero antes estaría bueno que nos dijera:

- Existe ?
- Cuál es la blockchain ?
- En qué exchange cotiza ?
- Dónde se compra ?

::::

En fin... quizás en la página 200 o 300 del hilo se desvelen estos misterios.


----------



## Nico (7 Jun 2018)

Por favor !, os ruego que no nos abondoneis. 

La más maravillosa cripto de todas y es ninguneada sin piedad en el Foro.

Apoyemos el Petro !... Maduro os lo ruega !!

Mazuste ha prometido que, sin falta, en unos meses nos dirá dónde está la blockchain, dónde se compra, en qué exchange se transa y nos dará una muestra de los miles de miles de millones que fueron reclamados por ávidos inversores que utilizan de modo masivo esta cripto para someter a la máxima humillación al Imperio.

Contamos con vosotros. No nos dejéis solos.


----------



## sirpask (7 Jun 2018)

Gobierno venezolano emite comunicado oficial aceptando importación de equipos de minería

Raro raro raro...


----------



## jam14 (8 Jun 2018)

Venezuela emitirá 100 millones de petros por valor de 6.000 millones de dólares - RT


----------



## Nico (8 Jun 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Venezuela emitirá 100 millones de petros por valor de 6.000 millones de dólares - RT



El túnel del tiempo... ya se los avisé...


----------



## Nico (9 Jun 2018)

Alguien ha visto un petro ?

Por favor, avisen.


----------



## Nico (11 Jun 2018)

Estamos por lanzar un FORK del Petro para aprovecharnos de su éxito.

Si algún compañero me indica dónde está la blockchain del mismo, podremos proceder de inmediato !!

¿ A que nos forramos ?

Necesitamos de vuestro apoyo compañeros !!, por favor busquen la blockchain de petro para poder actuar de inmediato !!


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Jun 2018)

Joder, ahora tengo un problema: no puedo vender petros


----------



## Nico (14 Jun 2018)

Realmente tengo que denunciar este subforo por *INGRATITUD*.

*Mazuste y Pueblochavista* nos pusieron *100 páginas* de vídeos, propaganda, avisos y discursos de Maduro y NI UNO, pero NI UNO de todos los compañeros ha comprado un puto Petro.

No tengo más que reclamos y palabras subidas de tono para Uds.

Malvados!, malnacidos!, enemigos de la revolución !!

De mi parte, ni bien *Mazuste* nos informe cuál es la blockchain, algún exchange... algo del Petro, correré presuroso a comprar unos miles.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> Joder, ahora tengo un problema: no puedo vender petros



Ni comprarlos,


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Jun 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ni comprarlos,



Bueno, por eso no puedo vender Petros, porque ni aunque pudiera yo compraría esa mierda ::
Los putos chavistas que se vayan a timar a su puta madre.


----------



## Nico (16 Jun 2018)

Creo que hay más baterías de grafeno de los hermanos Rovira dando vueltas por ahí que Petros de Maduro.

Mira lo que te digo...


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Jun 2018)

0,5 BTC de entrada y una buena red TOR....
Domain not properly configured
::
Para los novatos....hay que entrar en burbuja con TOR....y luego pulsar enlace....y por supuesto tener bitcoins....
:
Venta y compra de petros por ahí....
::


----------



## Mig29 (16 Jun 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> 0,5 BTC de entrada y una buena red TOR....
> Domain not properly configured
> ::
> Para los novatos....hay que entrar en burbuja con TOR....y luego pulsar enlace....y por supuesto tener bitcoins....
> ...



Ya llego el tonto del pueblo a decir sandeces.
Al final no decías que los comprabas en el banco ruso aquel que después lanzo un comunicado negandolo?
Menudo embustero estas hecho.

---------- Post added 16-jun-2018 at 14:53 ----------




Nico dijo:


> Creo que hay más baterías de grafeno de los hermanos Rovira dando vueltas por ahí que Petros de Maduro.
> 
> Mira lo que te digo...



Yo creo que tienen una colaboración Maduro y los hermanos Rovira.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Jun 2018)

que fue del petro?? por qué mazuste y pueblochavista ya no vienen a alegcionarnos sobre sus bondades????


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Jun 2018)

El petro puede ser adquirido por personas naturales y jurídicas a través del portal web Petro y comprado además con los criptoactivos bitcoin, ethereum y el xem
Mppef(18/06/2018).- Este lunes la criptomoneda venezolana El Petro se ubicó en 55,41 euros por unidad, según la información publicada por la Tesorería de Criptoactivos de Venezuela.

Mientras que en yuanes se ubicó 412,93 y 4037,15 en el valor en rublos y liras turcas, los precios publicados con la tasa de cambio corresponden a la última fecha.
El Petro se ubicó en 55,41 euros | MPPEF
::


----------



## das kind (19 Jun 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> que fue del petro?? por qué mazuste y pueblochavista ya no vienen a alegcionarnos sobre sus bondades????




Joder, se los estarán quedando todos para ellos, no los van a compartir con Uds., vulgares "trolls del Imperio". :XX:


----------



## Nico (19 Jun 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Mppef(18/06/2018).- Este lunes la criptomoneda venezolana El Petro se ubicó en 55,41 euros por unidad, *según la información publicada por la Tesorería de Criptoactivos de Venezuela*.




La *Tesorería de Criptoactivos de Venezuela* acaba de anunciar que ahora el petro ronda los $ 150,22.

Más noticias !, ahora la *Tesorería de Criptoactivos de Venezuela* nos informa que ya está en $ 545,98 y sube como la espuma !! 

Urgente !, paren las rotativas !!, la *Tesorería de Criptoactivos de Venezuela* avisa que la cotización está por encima de los $ 1400. !! 

ULTIMA ULTIMA HORA !!, se estima -según informa la *Tesorería de Criptoactivos de Venezuela*- que para horas de la noche el Petro ya habría superado la cotización del Bitcoin !!


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Jun 2018)

Pero como lloran algunos mientras el Petro sigue su curso....
Gobierno derrocha electricidad para el "petro" mientras Venezuela sufre apagones - Venezuela al dia
::


----------



## Action directe (20 Jun 2018)

Seguro que minan petros? y en que blockchain acumulan las transacciones?

Yo creo que los chavistas han montado un nuevo guiso y lo que minan son bitcoins sacando electricidad gratis de la red para repartirselos entre los del partido interior.


----------



## Nico (20 Jun 2018)

Yo siempre pensé que el ridículo que hicieron *pueblochavista y Mazuste* en este hilo era insuperable.

Leyéndolo a *Hercules Poirot 2013 bis* me doy cuenta que hay verdaderos artistas en la materia capaces de traspasar límites que uno cree que son infranqueables.


----------



## Nico (21 Jun 2018)

Para vuestras risas y jolgorio.

*DESTITUYEN AL "MINISTRO DEL PETRO" POR SU FRACASO !!*

La medida obedece a que el superintendente *Carlos Vargas no logró vender la criptomoneda*, según el economista Víctor Álvarez

Por ANA DÍAZ / El Nacional

El gobierno *destituyó a Carlos Vargas*, superintendente de Criptoactivos, y en su lugar designó a Joselit Ramírez. En un mensaje difundido por Twitter Vargas escribió: “Gracias al presidente Nicolás Maduro por haber confiado en mi persona para formar parte de este proyecto en la Superintendencia de Criptoactivos, así como reconozco la labor realizada por el equipo de trabajo que me acompañó en el trayecto de este hermoso reto”,

En otro tuit dice: “En el marco de la ofensiva económica que emprende el gobierno bolivariano he sido convocado a defender el petro desde la asamblea nacional constituyente, para continuar impulsando este proyecto en defensa de los derechos socioeconómicos del pueblo”. Vargas es suplente del constituyente Ricardo Sánchez.

El economista Víctor Álvarez opinó que la destitución se debe a que Vargas *no concretó la implantación del petro en los seis meses que estuvo al frente de la Superintendencia.*

“La medida es una revelación de que *no se cumplieron los objetivos, metas y expectativas de obtener 5 millardos de dólares del petro, materia que desapareció prácticamente del discurso oficial*”, dijo.

::::

:XX::XX:

:bla::bla:



Hay que preguntarle a *Hercules Poirot* dónde compró los suyos porque... DEBEN SER FALSOS !! :XX::XX:


----------



## Ricardo_gs (22 Jun 2018)

Cara dura/tabla ::

Los equipos comprados por el gobierno venezolano minando bitcoin/Etherum con la energía eléctrica del venezolano, aun recuerdo que estos caraduras desenchufaban a los mineros de Venezuela para luego terminar enchufar sus propios equipos 

22/2/2018 - Tras lNSULT0S, Maduro miente:


----------



## Nico (24 Jun 2018)

No quiero ser cansino con los compañeros *pueblochavista, Mazuste y Hercules Poirot* pero, sería bueno que nos dijeran cuál es la blockchain de petro y en qué exchange está cotizando.

Han pasado *seis meses* ya de la apertura del hilo y pusieron *más de 100 páginas de propaganda* pero aún no nos han informado estos datos tan sencillos.


----------



## matias331 (24 Jun 2018)

Nico dijo:


> No quiero ser cansino con los compañeros *pueblochavista, Mazuste y Hercules Poirot* pero, sería bueno que nos dijeran cuál es la blockchain de petro y en qué exchange está cotizando.
> 
> Han pasado *seis meses* ya de la apertura del hilo y pusieron *más de 100 páginas de propaganda* pero aún no nos han informado estos datos tan sencillos.



Ni lo harán, ya que les han dejado de pagar......para mentir.........menudos tiempos vivimos


----------



## Nico (26 Jun 2018)




----------



## MIP (26 Jun 2018)

Hay que ser inutil, si hasta mi abuela sabe sacar un token y estos desgraciaos ni siquiera han sabido sacar uno aunque sea para disimular con su explorador de bloques y un par de exchanges.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Jun 2018)

After Venezuela successfully launched Petro, its oil backed cryptocurrency, they are now set to launch a second crypto token, the Petro oro. This will make them the first country to own two national cryptocurrencies.
The Petro oro will be backed by precious metals more specifically gold. They plan to launch it next week according to news reported by Globovision a TV news network.
Venezuela is set to launch a second cryptocurrency token: the Petro oro
:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Jun 2018)

jajajaj despues del exitazo del petro, ahora sacan el petro oro

el hercules este es un subnormal de los gordos


----------



## MIP (29 Jun 2018)

Fíjate si ha tenido éxito que no existe absolutamente ninguna prueba de que existe. Es tan virtual que pertenece a otro mundo.

Pronto en sus pantallas Petro Diamante, Petro Perla y Petro Zafiro, edición especial.


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Jun 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Fíjate si ha tenido éxito que no existe absolutamente ninguna prueba de que existe. Es tan virtual que pertenece a otro mundo.
> 
> Pronto en sus pantallas Petro Diamante, Petro Perla y Petro Zafiro, edición especial.



Y el eslogan "¡Hazte con todos!"


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Jun 2018)

Lo cierto es que han dado una imagen lamentable y ridícula

¿Dónde están pueblochavista y mazuste??? Hola??? Holaaaaa???

Qué fracaso joder, qué fracaso


----------



## tastas (29 Jun 2018)

Ni a propósito se puede hacer tan mal. Tanto que uno no sabe muy bien quién se ríe de quién.

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Jun 2018)

El petro ha llegado y alguno ni se ha enterado.....:XX::XX::XX::XX:
Proyectos habitacionales de la GMVV serán financiados en petros durante segundo trimestre del año.
Proyectos habitacionales de la GMVV serán financiados en petros durante segundo trimestre del año
::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Jun 2018)

serán... vendrán... y así pasan los meses...


----------



## Nico (30 Jun 2018)

Perdón, pasaba por aquí porque me dijeron que ya habían avisado *CUAL ES la blockchain de petro y en CUAL EXCHANGE se comercializa.*

Ah!, todavía nada ?

Bueno, regresaré otro día.


----------



## Nico (3 Jul 2018)

Por favor !!, si alguien ha visto a *Mazuste, Pueblochavista o Hercules Poirot* por favor que les avisen que MILES o quizás CIENTO DE MILES de compradores estamos esperando que nos digan cuál es la blockchain de petro y en que exchange cotiza !!

No nos abandonen. Avísenles que no se compren todos ellos y nos dejen sin nada. Por favor !


----------



## das kind (3 Jul 2018)

Joder... tiembla el imperio... :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Jul 2018)

¿Qué, a cuánto cotiza hoy el Petro en la lonja de Disneylandia?


----------



## Nico (9 Jul 2018)

_Mazuuuuuuusteeeee !!

Puebloooooochavistaaaaa !!!

Heeeercules Pooooiiiirot !!!_

Hay alguien ahí ?, ya saben cuál es la blockchain del petro ?, en qué exchange cotiza ?, algo ? :rolleye:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Jul 2018)

Cotización del #Petro frente a otras #criptomonedas en base al valor del crudo venezolano de US$69.65: #Bitcoin 97.47 Petros, #BitcoinCash 11.02 Petros, #Ethereum 7.06 Petros, #Litecoin 1.19 Petros, #EOS 0.12 Petros, #XRP 0.00068 Petros, #Stellar 0.58 Petros.
::
Nada como ver la desesperación del imperio....
:


----------



## das kind (9 Jul 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cotización del #Petro frente a otras #criptomonedas en base al valor del crudo venezolano de US$69.65: #Bitcoin 97.47 Petros, #BitcoinCash 11.02 Petros, #Ethereum 7.06 Petros, #Litecoin 1.19 Petros, #EOS 0.12 Petros, #XRP 0.00068 Petros, #Stellar 0.58 Petros.
> ::
> Nada como ver la desesperación del imperio....
> :




Ya... y eso, ¿dónde se puede ver/comprobar?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (9 Jul 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cotización del #Petro frente a otras #criptomonedas *en base al valor del crudo venezolano de US$69.65*: #Bitcoin 97.47 Petros, #BitcoinCash 11.02 Petros, #Ethereum 7.06 Petros, #Litecoin 1.19 Petros, #EOS 0.12 Petros, #XRP 0.00068 Petros, #Stellar 0.58 Petros.
> ::
> Nada como ver la desesperación del imperio....
> :



En este mensaje demuestras tu ignorancia y tu miseria mental:

1. Esos precios se han calculado dividiendo el valor de la cotización de cada criptomoneda entre 69,95 dólares, que no es el valor de un petro, sino el de un barril de petróleo. Supongo que lo haces porque en tu mente 1 petro = 1 barril de petróleo, pero eso es falso porque no hay ningún sitio donde se pueda hacer ese cambio, ni siquiera por su valor equivalente.

2. No pones el valor de cotización del Petro en los mercados porque a) el gobierno venezonlano es incapaz de garantizar el canje de un petro por el de un barril de petróleo (lo cual de hecho supondría una privatización de las reservas de petróleo de venezuela, cosa que no creo que los bolivarianos quieran) y b) ni sabes dónde buscarlo porque no hay ni un sólo medio independiente donde salga, ni mucho menos un exchange tan transparente como los otros donde se comercian las otras criptomonedas.

3. No das ninguna referencia del lugar de donde has sacado esos valores. No es que sea importante porque una división la puede hacer cualquiera, pero estaría bien para que nos digas en qué exchange los has visto así, aunque ya te lo digo yo: en ninguno.

4. ¿Eres tan amable de mostrarnos la blockchain en la que salen reflejadas, como en cualquier otra cripto, las transacciones de petros que se han realizado? Si es un token ERC20 (como afirman a veces, otras dicen que es de NEO) no debería ser un problema, salvo que todo sea falso.

5. Estuviste mintiendo repetidamente diciendo que tenías Petros y luego demostraste no tener ni uno. Da gracias al anonimato y la falta de contacto que da Internet; de haber hecho esos comentarios y dar esos consejos en persona lo mismo alguien ingenuo pero con mala leche te habría roto los dientes.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (9 Jul 2018)

Hércules poirot el subnormal retrasado más tonto del foro


----------



## Nico (10 Jul 2018)

Este tema es la triste comprobación que hasta la dictadura más idiota y los proyectos más imbéciles encuentran defensores "de gratis".

Qué loco es el mundo.

Kim Jong Un podrá ser un dictador pero lleva adelante un país con la limpieza de un quirófano, la precisión de un reloj suizo y, en las áreas donde invierte (caso cohetería y desarrollo nuclear) ha conseguido logros equiparables al de naciones mucho mayores.

Hasta de Cuba se puede decir que es una dictadura que, dentro de todo, lleva una pobreza ordenada.

Pero Venezuela !!... el caos bananero más absoluto, el robo más despiadado, la pobreza más abyecta, el desperdicio de dinero más macabro... defender esto es propio de idiotas.

Y sin embargo tenemos unos cuantos compañeros que prestan su cara para pasar estas verguenzas.

En fin.. así va el mundo.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (19 Jul 2018)

Ya ni maduro habla del petro


----------



## tastas (19 Jul 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Ya ni maduro habla del petro



El petro es un invento capitalista de las hordas usabas y nuestra sociedad justa no puede permitirselo por blah blah.. 

Taptap


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (19 Jul 2018)

Todo esto demuestra que mabuse era un despistado, hercules poirot un gilipollas y pueblochavista un hijo de la gran puta.


----------



## das kind (20 Jul 2018)

Qué, ¿ya? ¿Ya se puede comprar?

Que tengo unos milloncejos por ahí perdidos y no sé muy bien qué hacer con ellos...


----------



## Hannibal (20 Jul 2018)

¡Ya me había olvidado de este hilo! Y veo que todo sigue igual... Bayah, no me lo hexperaba 

Cuánto retrasado hay por el mundo, madre mía.


----------



## Nico (22 Jul 2018)

Creo que sois muy mala gente.

Sin duda *Pueblochavista, Mazuste y Hércules Poirot* no pasan por el hilo para indicarnos cuál es la blockchain del Petro y en qué exchanges se comercializa y a cuanto porque están ocupados con alguna otra cosa.

Ni bien terminen de armar sus valijas para las vacaciones o de pintar la cocina (o lo que sea que están haciendo) vendrán gustosos a darnos toda esa información.

No en vano pusieron 100 páginas de propaganda. No nos van a fallar ahora.

Malvados detractores que sois !


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Jul 2018)

¿Han conseguido estafar a alguien, aparte del pueblo venezolano?


----------



## MIP (22 Jul 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Han conseguido estafar a alguien, aparte del pueblo venezolano?





Hercules Pueril decía que a algún chino despistado. No creo porque los chinos para eso son más listos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Jul 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Hercules Pueril decía que a algún chino despistado. No creo porque los chinos para eso son más listos.



Puedes seguir con tu despiste....como con los bitcoins.
 YVKE Mundial
::
Cuando compré mis bitcoins a un poco más de 300€ también decían que no valían para nada....estoy vacunado.
::


----------



## MIP (23 Jul 2018)

Y los petros en que wallet dices que los tienes?


----------



## Nico (24 Jul 2018)

Pobre *Hércules*... no se cansa de hacer el ridículo. Al menos *pueblochavista y Mazuste* optaron por comerse el Owned tamaño industrial y partir con sus mentiras a otro lado.

Pero Hércules debe tener un umbral de verguenza muy alto y soporta dosis sobrehumanas.


----------



## Groomy (25 Jul 2018)

Bueno, de eso andan rondando puros rumores de que el Petro es ilegal, pero no entiendo por qué lo dicen s:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jul 2018)

Y como Maduro la lío, no me extraña que le odien....pero esto sigue. Irán va detrás de Venezuela....
Iran ‘Preparing Ground’ for National Cryptocurrency to Dodge US Sanctions.
Iran
::
Ahora podemos abrir un hilo de la monedita de Irán y a decir lo mismo que lo del Petro....se admite copiar y pegar.
:


----------



## das kind (26 Jul 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Y como Maduro la lío, no me extraña que le odien....pero esto sigue. Irán va detrás de Venezuela....
> Iran ‘Preparing Ground’ for National Cryptocurrency to Dodge US Sanctions.
> Iran
> ::
> ...




Eso ya lo hace Ud. con la mierda de propaganda con la que ha enguarrado el hilo.

A ver si copia y pega una prueba de que ya ha comprado Petros.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Jul 2018)

El castañear de dientes del imperio y sus CM se acrecienta según pasan los días....
Venepress
::
Me gusta verlos tocar el tambor de hojalata....
:XX:


----------



## Nico (27 Jul 2018)

Pobre... tan fácil que es tomar con gallardía el Owned y salir por la puerta de atrás sin hacer ruido como hicieron *Pueblochavista y Mazuste*... pero no... le encantan las zascas.


----------



## Ricardo_gs (27 Jul 2018)

Iran a demostrado que con todo y Bloqueos y sanciones de EEUU no es una república Bananera, ademas de intentar de ayudar a Venezuela con I+D con escasos recursos como Venirauto, pero los dirigentes Venezolanos no aman a su pueblo, aman a los dolares y a Miami


----------



## Ricardo_gs (28 Jul 2018)

*_* dijo:


> Los rusos son los maestros en plataformas digitales de pago, sus plataformas no tienen restricción alguna -
> 
> Luego de años aun una parte de mi no logra comprender porque el narcorregimen bolibanano es tan incompetente en materia económica por lo cual la única explicación es que deliberadamente hacen a la población lo mas miserable posible para poderla controlar



El narcorregimen se basa en un sistema feudalista, donde los reyes (Dirigentes) viven en otro mundo protegidos por sus caballeros (Ejercito) mientras a la mayoría se le roba directamente mediante devaluaciones, cuando se destruye a la clases medias y se sustituyen por clases "campesinas" (Masa de ignorantes) la idea de una revolución es sencillamente imposible ya que la población se embruteció, los grandes dirigentes de revoluciones siempre fueron regularmente de familias acaudaladas, de entre clase rica a clase media

el regimen chavista esta bien asesorado, por eso bloquean mucho los canales de comunicación y solo dan propaganda


----------



## Nico (28 Jul 2018)

Personalmente no hay nada que me sorprenda del narco régimen bananero del Caribe (hablo de Venezuela en este caso, no del Cuba que entra en la misma definición).

Pero, el "realismo mágico" queda corto al lado de los dislates en los que incurren.

Después de fallar miserablemente con el proyecto del Petro (de hecho NO EXISTE), ahora se le ha dado a Maduro por decir que el nuevo bolívar nace "atado" al Petro ! ::

Una moneda que no existe en virtud de la hiperinflación (*el bolivar*), en un país que prácticamente no existe por haberse convertido en un "Estado fallido" (*Venezuela*), atado a una criptomoneda que no existe (*el petro*).

Qué puede salir mal ? 

Que Maduro no tenga idea de economía hasta es disculpable (es un ex-chofer de buses) pero, que sus ASESORES sean tan bestias y animales es propio de un circo de mala muerte.

En todo caso será "el petro" el clavo mayor de su tumba como adelanté... aunque nunca pensé que se lo enterraría tan adentro. :rolleye:

Estén atentos a las próximas semanas en Venezuela porque serán un divertimento increíble.


----------



## Ricardo_gs (28 Jul 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Personalmente no hay nada que me sorprenda del narco régimen bananero del Caribe (hablo de Venezuela en este caso, no del Cuba que entra en la misma definición).
> 
> Pero, el "realismo mágico" queda corto al lado de los dislates en los que incurren.
> 
> ...




Los Boliburgueses utilizan a Maduro, un Chavez "peor" pagado por el trabajo sucio de robar a los ahorristas y empresas privadas/estatales, cuando todo se derrumbe sera cual ministerio alemán Nazi quemando papeles en plena caída de Berlin para limpiar culpas de esos miles y concentrarlas en Maduro, maduro solo es un tonto útil para una panda de miles de ladrones, si la revolución Bolivariana fuera real al menos el régimen daría de comer a su propio país como mínimo y no de productos importados para lavar aun mas dinero


----------



## silverwindow (29 Jul 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Estén atentos a las próximas semanas en Venezuela porque serán un divertimento increíble.



No tiene nada de divertido. La gente ahi lo esta pasando muy mal.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Jul 2018)

¿Cómo quedaron las equivalencias de las monedas y billetes del nuevo cono monetario?.
¿Cómo quedaron las equivalencias de las monedas y billetes del nuevo cono monetario? | BienDateao
::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 Jul 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> ¿Cómo quedaron las equivalencias de las monedas y billetes del nuevo cono monetario?.
> ¿Cómo quedaron las equivalencias de las monedas y billetes del nuevo cono monetario? | BienDateao
> ::



Qué significa eso de que este anclado al Petro??? Te crees las partidas de Maduro??? Eres subnormal???


----------



## MIP (3 Ago 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Qué significa eso de que este anclado al Petro??? Te crees las partidas de Maduro??? Eres subnormal???



En parte puede tener razón, una moneda que no vale nada, anclada a un activo eletrónico que no existe, makes sense.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (3 Ago 2018)

El Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV) inició este viernes el proceso de *entrega a los bancos públicos y privados de las piezas del nuevo cono monetario* que regirá a partir del próximo 20 de agosto en el país, en el marco de la reconversión monetaria por la que se han eliminado cinco ceros al bolívar.
“El Directorio del Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV) informa a la ciudadanía que este jueves el ente emisor inició el proceso de entrega de las piezas que conforman el nuevo cono monetario a los bancos públicos y privados del país”, dijo la entidad. 

(Maduro le eliminará cinco ceros al bolívar). 

El Banco Central indicó además que para la "distribución progresiva" de la nueva familia de billetes hay una "hoja de ruta" que no detalló. 

Hace poco más de una semana el presidente de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, anunció su decisión de reducir cinco ceros al bolívar venezolano y no tres como había ordenado en un primer momento e informó que tal reconversión entraría en vigencia a partir del 20 de agosto. 

Explicó que el nuevo cono monetario -con denominaciones que se adaptan más a la hiperinflación nacional- tiene una "modalidad de anclaje al petro, la criptomoneda venezolana" lanzada por su Gobierno. 
Banco Central de Venezuela inicia entrega de nuevos billetes | Internacional | Portafolio
::


----------



## Nico (3 Ago 2018)

:ouch:

Dios Mío !

Un tipo que *no pudo poner la blockchain del petro* todavía, ni indicar *dónde se vende, a cuánto y para qué se usa*, viene a pegar la noticia de que están distribuyendo billetes en los bancos.

Es o se hace ? ienso:

---------- Post added 03-ago-2018 at 22:27 ----------

Para quienes tengan alguna duda del *CAOS que es Venezuela* (tierra de mentiras y de propaganda), vean esta belleza:

El fraude del petro: un nido de mentiras e ilegalidades bajo secreto - Venezuela al dia

*El fraude del petro: un nido de mentiras e ilegalidades bajo secreto*

La vigilante del Instituto Nacional del Deporte, en La Vega, al Oeste de Caracas, *no sabe qué responder ante la pregunta de dónde queda la primera Petro Escuela de Granja Laboratorio que fue inaugurada en esas instalaciones, con bombos y platillos, hace apenas cinco meses*, publica Runrun.es.

En la recepción les extraña que alguien esté preguntando por la granja *ya que desde hace un par de semanas no han visto movimiento*. Sin embargo, no dudan en dar acceso al primer piso. Una puerta de vidrio con el rotulado “Chamba Digital. Granja Laboratorio” da a entender que se ha llegado al lugar correcto, *pero las luces están apagadas y nadie se ve en la salita de espera*.







*“Pega un grito, quizás el muchacho está en la parte de atrás”*, dicen desde otra de las oficinas. Segundos después aparece un joven delgado que hace recordar a uno de los personajes de la serie The Big Bang Theory. Informa amablemente que los cursos se basan en enseñanza básica sobre las criptomonedas, cómo se mina y se realiza el trading, es decir, la compra y venta de las monedas virtuales.

El joven agrega que los cursos se realizan de miércoles a viernes *pero que desde hace tres semanas no han podido abrir uno por falta de participantes interesados. Tampoco están a la vista las máquinas de minería* ni, mucho menos, el ánimo al que ha instado el presidente de la República, Nicolás Maduro, a los jóvenes del Plan Chamba Juvenil Digital.

Así como el Petro, moneda digital basada en la tecnología “blockchain” y respaldada por el barril de petróleo, la creación de granjas e importación de equipos de minería ha comenzado con tropiezos y poco entusiasmo.

A pesar de esto, el presidente Maduro anunció que el nuevo bolívar soberano -que saldrá a circulación el próximo 20 de agosto- estará “anclado al Petro”, aunque no explicó en qué consistía este anclaje.

 

===

*Pero, quieren saber lo más bonito ?*

Resulta que, los amigotes *armaron una ESTAFA* y se inventaron una empresa "Bitmain" para importar EQUIPOS CON DOLAR A 10 BOLIVARES.

Sigue el link de arriba...

El pasado 30 de mayo, dos empresas venezolanas, *Bitmain Technologies de Venezuela y Corporación Criptosoft, fueron las primeras autorizadas por el gobierno venezolano para importar los equipos electrónicos necesarios para realizar la minería de criptoactivos,* según publicación en la Gaceta Oficial Nro. 41.408.

La providencia *permitía las importaciones de máquinas de minería digital marca Bitmain*, fuentes de poder, placas madres, memorias de video y memorias de almacenamiento de datos. *El permiso fue otorgado por la Superintendencia de Criptoactivos de Venezuela y Actividades Conexas (Sucacven), ente adscrito a la Vicepresidencia de la República* y encargado de “la supervisión, vigilancia, fiscalización, control, regulación y sanción de todos los mineros virtuales y casas de intercambio virtual y demás entes dedicados al ahorro y a la intermediación virtual en criptoactivos”, según la Gaceta Oficial Extraordinaria N° 3.371.

===

_Lo vieron, verdad ?_

Importan *mineros BITMAIN que sirven para MINAR BITCOINS* pero no se aplican en la blockchain, ni de Ethereum, ni de NEM (las dos frustradas blockchains donde supuestamente está o iba a estar al blockchain del Petro).

1) Se inventaron una moneda que NO EXISTE (Petro) :rolleye:

2) Importaron mineros BITMAIN (para minar BITCOINS). :8:

3) Usaron "dólares oficiales" de 10 bolívares el dólar. :ouch:

4) Tienen la electricidad gratis !! 

5) El negocio es "de los amigos" pero NO CON EL PETRO (que no existe) sino minando BITCOINS !! :XX::XX:

===

Pero esperen !!. Esto no ha terminado aún !! 

La empresa BITMAIN (la de verdad) tuvo que sacar un comunicado avisando que la "BITMAIN venezolana" no tenía nada que ver con ellos y que ya habían iniciado las acciones legales !! ::

Lo que sí fue público de inmediato *fue la desvinculación de la empresa líder mundial de producción en chips de minería de criptoactivos, Bitmain Technologies, con su supuesta filial en Venezuela*. A través de su cuenta en Twitter, Jihan Wu, co-fundador de la empresa china explicó que *no estaban relacionados con Bitmain Technologies de Venezuela y la catalogó de ser una sociedad falsa*. También expresó que sus abogados tomarían cartas en el asunto.

===

Ladrones.
Mafiosos.
Mentirosos.

Sólo *débiles mentales pueden siquiera tratar de justificar* este caos corrupto y bananero (Hola Hércules :fiufiu


----------



## Nico (3 Ago 2018)

Es que no es para menos... un proyecto que este tipo:







Le lleva a este tipo:







===

Sólo tienen que imaginar la "genialidad" escondida en esas dos cabezas brillantes !!


----------



## luisito2 (4 Ago 2018)

> El permiso fue otorgado por la Superintendencia de Criptoactivos de Venezuela



¿Por qué habrán llamado 'Superintendencia de Criptoactivos de Venezuela' a esa institución y no simplemente 'Superintendencia de Criptoactivos'?

¿Quizás temían que haya otro país en el mundo con una Superintendencia de Criptoactivos y se creara confusión?

Es algo parecido al 'Instituto Andaluz para el Desarrollo del Flamenco'

¿Se especifica lo de 'andaluz' para que no haya posibilidad de confundirlo con el 'Instituto Canadiense para el Desarrollo del Flamenco'?


----------



## Nico (4 Ago 2018)

Vean todas las cosas *imaginarias* que se hacen con la criptomoneda *imaginaria* del petro:










Se pueden *IMAGINAR* qué fantástico sería si EXISTIESE ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ago 2018)

Je,je,je....el Petro está dando la lata al emperador....
Maduro: "El nombre de Juan Manuel Santos está detrás del atentado fallido en mi contra" (VIDEO) - RT
:


----------



## Nico (5 Ago 2018)

A veces me queda la duda si *eres o te haces*...

Creo que *eres*.

:rolleye:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ago 2018)

Este viernes 3 de agosto se dio a conocer que desde el día de ayer el Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV) inició la entrega de las piezas del nuevo cono monetario, anunciado el pasado 26 de julio por el Ejecutivo Nacional, a la banca pública y privada.

De acuerdo con una nota de prensa del ente financiero, el BCV estableció una hoja de ruta para la distribución progresiva del nuevo cono monetario a la banca nacional.

La nueva reconversión monetaria, que entrará en vigencia el próximo 20 de agosto, contempla la supresión de cinco ceros del cono vigente, por lo que explicó que 100 mil bolívares actuales pasarán a ser 1 bolívar soberano.

Recordemos que el nuevo cono monetario comenzará con nueva modalidad de anclaje con la criptomoneda Petro, es decir; la oferta en circulación del bolívar soberano estará sujeta a la cantidad de petros disponibles y actuaría como una caja de conversión, a la vez estará asociada a la canasta o valor del precio del petróleo venezolano.
El nuevo biyuyo ya está en el Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV)
::
Estaba claro, que los que controlan la impresión de los papeles de colorines (expresión burbujera), no iban a dejar pasar esta afrenta...y eso han intentado.
:


----------



## MIP (5 Ago 2018)

Se llama cono monetario porque los nuevos billetes terminaran usándose como cono para repartir cacahuetes a los niños. 

El petro de mientras se estrena en dos nuevos exchanges...

Ah no perdón que eso lo hace la moneda que creo un amigo mio en su casa. Parece ser que todo un gobierno de todo un país es incapaz de superar a mi amigo.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Je,je,je....el Petro está dando la lata al emperador....
> Maduro: "El nombre de Juan Manuel Santos está detrás del atentado fallido en mi contra" (VIDEO) - RT
> :



El "atentado" contra Maduro es una falsa bandera de libro.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (5 Ago 2018)

Nico dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Dios Mío !
> 
> ...



Es que aquí es donde está el quid de la cuestión. Primero dijeron que el petro se minaba; luego, que era preminado; luego, nada. Ya mazuste y pueblochavista desaparecieron de hilo; por vergüenza, supongo. Pero si el petro no se mina, ¿para qué importar equipos de minería? Pues para minar bitcoin. ¿Y para quién son esos bitcoin? Pues para funcionarios chavistas listos, supongo. 

Después de retrasos y cambios de última hora sobre el token a emplear, sobre las modalidades de minado, etc., el Petro resulta no ser nada palpable, nada que ver con cualquier criptomoneda. Lo de "anclar" el valor del bolívar soberano al Petro es ya de nota; las autoridades chavistas ya ni siquiera se molestan en explicar a qué cojones se refieren con eso; lo sueltan y ya. Claro, cuando el nuevo bolívar soberano comience a perder valor desde el mismo 20 de agosto, la culpa será de nuevo de la guerra económica; del imperialismo; o del empedrado. Lo mismo da. Y el país de mientras, bajando a los infiernos.

No sé. Una cosa os digo: es ridículo negar que, efectivamente, el proceso bolivariano ha sufrido desde su nacimiento incontables ataques de sus terribles enemigos políticos, tanto dentro como fuera del país, y que básicamente han sido perpetrados por una criminal alianza entre la burguesía venezolana y el Departamento de Estado de USA. Pero eso es una cosa, y otra es ignorar la corrupción, la inutilidad y el delirio que lleva al desastre del Gobierno de Maduro. No. No todo vale.

En fin, muy lamentable todo. Y el pobre Hércules Poirot, del cual ya quiero pensar que es troll. Porque esa distorsión tan profunda de la realidad, esa ceguera cerril y ridícula no puede ser normal. Hércules, eres un puto subnormal. Te lo tengo que decir.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (5 Ago 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> El "atentado" contra Maduro es una falsa bandera de libro.



De libro es que los que manejan la impresora de los papelines de colores se lo intentarían cargar. Como a Gadafi. Y por lo mismo.
Esto es foro burbuja, no El País, El Mundo o El ABC....
::


----------



## Nico (6 Ago 2018)

- *Periodista*: Sr. Maduro ! Sr. Maduro !, nos puede explicar cómo es eso de "anclar" el nuevo bolivar al Petro ?

- *Maduro*: Cuidado un Dron !, Cuidado un Dron !


(la realidad venezolana explicada en dos líneas)


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ago 2018)

Una vez fracasado el intento a lo bruto de cortacircuitar el Petro...todo sigue su camino....
El organismo legislativo, dominado por el oficialismo, presentará un proyecto de reformas a la Constitución venezolana, dentro de los próximos 35 días, donde estará incluida la creación de un Cripto Banco Central, según dio a conocer el Constituyente, Hermann Escarrá, miembro importante de la Comisión encargada de redactar las reformas, a la agencia de noticias Reuters.
Asamblea Nacional Constituyente creará un banco central de criptoactivos | Criptotendencias - Noticias de Criptomonedas, Bitcoin y Blockchain


----------



## MIP (13 Ago 2018)

Es que no se puede cortocircuitar lo que no existe.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (13 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Es que no se puede cortocircuitar lo que no existe.



Ya como los drones....
:XX::XX:
El petro no existe, los drones son inventos de Maduro,....
:
Menos mal que Mariano cantó de plano la operación....aunque le costase el puesto.


----------



## Proletario 1789 (13 Ago 2018)

El petro es la única criptomoneda que puede beneficiar al pueblo pues ha sido una iniciativa del estado venezolano. Si el estado consigue que a través de medidas socialistas se trasladen los beneficios y capitalización de esta criptomoneda al pueblo será una nueva concepción de estas monedas digitales.

Las criptomonedas como el petro pueden estar al servicio del pueblo mientras que BTC, Ethereum... están al servicio del capital


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> De libro es que los que manejan la impresora de los papelines de colores se lo intentarían cargar. Como a Gadafi. Y por lo mismo.
> Esto es foro burbuja, no El País, El Mundo o El ABC....
> ::



El veloz murciélago hindú comía feliz cardillo y kiwi. La cigüeña tocaba el saxofón detrás del palenque de paja.


----------



## Nico (14 Ago 2018)

*Finalmente MURIO EL PETRO "criptomoneda" sin haber EXISTIDO NUNCA !!*

::::

:XX::XX:

Así es _mes amis_. Finalmente la criptomoneda "Petro" ha desaparecido del mapa y se reemplaza por un "apunte contable en PDVSA" que no tiene nada que ver con las criptomonedas.

Nicolás Maduro: A partir del 20 de agosto Venezuela tendrá dos unidades contables - LaPatilla.com



> Este lunes, el presidente Nicolás Maduro anunció que en Venezuela existirán *dos unidades contables*, el Bolívar Soberano y la segunda será a partir del valor del Petro.
> 
> “Empezará sus operaciones *como unidad contable obligatoria de nuestra industria petrolera PDVSA* que hará a partir del lunes 20 todas su operaciones y las registrará como unidad contable, El Petro”, enfatizó el mandatario.



::::

¿ Se dan cuenta el grado de improvisación, demencia, caos, ineficacia y locura ?

Lo grave del asunto es la *IGNORANCIA de algunos personajes* (_Mazuste, Pueblochavista, Hércules Poirot, etc._) que pusieron más de 100 páginas de propaganda para tener que reconocer, finalmente, que *NUNCA EXISTIO y que NUNCA VA A EXISTIR*.

Pero, que en un foro haya gente que no entiende de economía puede ser entendible... que *un GOBIERNO* se mueva con este grado de improvisación y demencia es propio de la literatura del realismo mágico caribeño.

Lo gracioso -y terriblemente triste- es que alguien le ha dicho que si hace un apunte contable en "petros" y luego dice que "ancla" el bolivar al ese "petro" tendrá una moneda estable.

No es así. El petróleo se cotiza en DOLARES. El petróleo venezolano ronda los $ 67 por barril (hoy, esto cambia). 

Que yo anote "1 barril" o anote "$ 67" o anote "1 petro" no cambia en nada mis activos y, si el dólar sube o el petróleo sube luego, el valor del bolivar TAMBIEN CAMBIA y, si la cantidad de bolivares y "petros" que existe se modifica eso TAMBIEN ALTERA EL VALOR DEL BOLIVAR !!

La hiperinflación en BOLIVARES no desaparece porque, mientras MAS BOLIVARES IMPRIMA más cambia el coeficiente por el que divide el "apunte contable petro".

Lo digo fácil por si Hércules Poirot quiere enterarse.

Hoy tengo 1000 petros y un millón de bolívares... el petro vale 1000 bolivares.

Mañana imprimo CIEN MILLONES de bolivares... ahora el petro vale 100,000 bolivares.

Y, lo que el burro macacaco caribeño no ha frenado (ni piensa frenar) *es la EMISION DE BOLIVARES !!*

Su "apunte contable petro" podrá seguir valiendo $ 67 pero, sus bolivares "anclados" *dependerán de CUANTOS BOLIVARES HAYA !!* 

A veces parece un chiste que estas cosas no las entiendan los narco-caribeños pero, lo triste del asunto es que *REALMENTE NO LAS ENTIENDEN !!* :8:

===

En fin... murió la "criptomoneda petro" antes de existir. Pueden cerrar el hilo y enviar un OWNED tamaño gigante a la casa de estos personajes.

:XX::XX:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ago 2018)

El presidente venezolano, Nicolás Maduro, ha anunciado este lunes que la compañía estatal Petróleos de Venezuela (PDVSA) usará desde el lunes próximo la criptomoneda gubernamental «petro» como unidad contable. «A partir del lunes que viene Venezuela va a tener una segunda unidad contable a partir del precio, del valor del petro. Va a ser una segunda unidad contable de la República y va comenzar operaciones como unidad contable obligatoria de nuestra industria petrolera Pdvsa», dijo Maduro en una alocución televisada.
Maduro anuncia que la petrolera PDVSA usará la criptomoneda «petro» como unidad contable
::
El fallo del golpe con los drones...hay ese fallito....
:XX:


----------



## MIP (14 Ago 2018)

Me quedo entonces más tranquilo, mantendré mis petros en mi wallet a buen recaudo.


----------



## Teofrasto (14 Ago 2018)

Yo sigo con atención en youtube las comparecencias de Maduro y en la de ayer donde explica las medidas a partir del día 20, la cara del vicepresidente económico Tarek es de pánico contenido, sigue con cara de terror las payasadas que dice Maduro . Dos sistemas contables? Y eso para que? No lo entiendo. Van a apuntarlo todo en Petros ( que no existen) y en bolívar soberano y luego dice que anclan uno al otro, es decir que tendrán una relación constante según su teoría. Entonces porque apuntar todo en Petros y bolívares si van a estar relacionados siempre? No saben lo que dicen ni lo que hacen y la que van a liar va a ser muy gorda


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (14 Ago 2018)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> Yo sigo con atención en youtube las comparecencias de Maduro y en la de ayer donde explica las medidas a partir del día 20, la cara del vicepresidente económico Tarek es de pánico contenido, sigue con cara de terror las payasadas que dice Maduro . Dos sistemas contables? Y eso para que? No lo entiendo. Van a apuntarlo todo en Petros ( que no existen) y en bolívar soberano y luego dice que anclan uno al otro, es decir que tendrán una relación constante según su teoría. Entonces porque apuntar todo en Petros y bolívares si van a estar relacionados siempre? No saben lo que dicen ni lo que hacen y la que van a liar va a ser muy gorda



El Bitcoin tampoco existe...es virtual....
:XX::XX::XX:
De que mundo has aterrizado...

Te veo perdido en este subforo...mejor en El País o El ABC....
::


----------



## Nico (15 Ago 2018)

Rogervonblume dijo:


> Yo sigo con atención en youtube las comparecencias de Maduro y en la de ayer donde explica las medidas a partir del día 20, la cara del vicepresidente económico Tarek es de pánico contenido, sigue con cara de terror las payasadas que dice Maduro . Dos sistemas contables? Y eso para que? No lo entiendo. Van a apuntarlo todo en Petros ( que no existen) y en bolívar soberano y luego dice que anclan uno al otro, es decir que tendrán una relación constante según su teoría. Entonces porque apuntar todo en Petros y bolívares si van a estar relacionados siempre? No saben lo que dicen ni lo que hacen y la que van a liar va a ser muy gorda





Imaginate que los "asesores" de Maduro en este foro son *Mazuste, Pueblochavista y Hercules Poirot.*

¿ Ahora te haces una idea de las medidas que toman ? :rolleye:


----------



## sirpask (18 Ago 2018)

Pillo sitio en este experimento... A ver como acaba.



> #NicolasMaduro anunció que a partir del próximo lunes 20 de agosto la criptomoneda #Petro se convertirá oficialmente en unidad de cuenta fluctuante, a partir de la cual se fijará el salario mínimo de los venezolanos #Venezuela


----------



## Nico (19 Ago 2018)

No hay ningún "experimento".

Petro como "criptomoneda" no existe.

Lo que hay es un "petro unidad de cuenta" que pretende usar Maduro como "ancla" del bolivar soberano (una demencia propia de infantes de parvulario ignorantes).

La idea de sacar una cripto "petro" con 100 millones de unidades se HUNDIO. Jamás salió. Nadie la compró. Fue otro fiasco del régimen dictatorial y palurdo que hay que Venezuela.

Como viven de MENTIR Y ENGAÑAR, usan para el "petro" el logo que se inventaron para la cripto (es un truco de estafadores) pero NO HAY UNA CRIPTO PETRO.

No la hay.

No tiene blockchain.
No se comercializa.
Nada.

===

Es extraño lo sencillo que resulta engañar a la gente. Piden a gritos que la engañen. Buscan más las mentiras que realidad.

===

En síntesis: *NO EXISTE LA CRIPTOMONEDA PETRO.*

Punto.


----------



## tastas (20 Ago 2018)

Sigo sin entender la manía de llamar criptomoneda a cualquier mierda.

Venezuela ya ha devaluado, renombrado y 'digitalizado' su divisa... ¿Y ahora qué? 

Noticias de Venezuela: Venezuela ya ha devaluado, renombrado y digitalizado su divisa... ¿Y ahora qué?

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Sigo sin entender la manía de llamar criptomoneda a cualquier mierda.
> 
> Venezuela ya ha devaluado, renombrado y 'digitalizado' su divisa... ¿Y ahora qué?
> 
> ...



Pues que un petro vale esto....
Precio proyectado del @BarrilVenezuela es $64.53 base a WTI de $66.60 y su relacion de ultimas 3 semanas, datos del MENPET. #TareckNarco
::
Las argucias del imperio contra la moneda venezolana ya no funciona de forma clásica...si quiere devaluarla tendrá que bajar el precio del barril de petróleo. Y eso ya no depende solo del emperador, los otros productores tienen algo que decir....y no creo que estén mucho por la labor.
:


----------



## tastas (20 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues que un petro vale esto....
> Precio proyectado del @BarrilVenezuela es $64.53 base a WTI de $66.60 y su relacion de ultimas 3 semanas, datos del MENPET. #TareckNarco
> ::
> Las argucias del imperio contra la moneda venezolana ya no funciona de forma clásica...si quiere devaluarla tendrá que bajar el precio del barril de petróleo. Y eso ya no depende solo del emperador, los otros productores tienen algo que decir....y no creo que estén mucho por la labor.
> :



El barril de petróleo convertible hay que ir a buscarlo o te lo envían a casa?

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> El barril de petróleo convertible hay que ir a buscarlo o te lo envían a casa?
> 
> Taptap



Pues como un Bitcoin, vas a la página correspondiente y a seguir el procedimiento.
::
Junto a mis bitcoins y otras monedilas virtuales también tengo mis Petros.
::
Por supuesto puedes seguir insistiendo con el tambor de hojalata....


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (21 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues como un Bitcoin, vas a la página correspondiente y a seguir el procedimiento.
> ::
> Junto a mis bitcoins y otras monedilas virtuales también tengo mis Petros.
> ::
> Por supuesto puedes seguir insistiendo con el tambor de hojalata....



Confirmado: eres un pobre subnormal


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues como un Bitcoin, vas a la página correspondiente y a seguir el procedimiento.
> ::
> Junto a mis bitcoins y otras monedilas virtuales también tengo mis Petros.
> ::
> Por supuesto puedes seguir insistiendo con el tambor de hojalata....



Pues ni en Bisq, ni en kraken ni en localbitcoins ni en poloniex he visto el botón de "sell petro" así que al menos para mí no es igual que con Bitcoin.
Y sigo con la duda de cómo consigues el barril de petróleo intercambiable.

Te pondré una foto divertida para que parezca que digo cosas con sentido, y una carita guay ::







Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Pues ni en Bisq, ni en kraken ni en localbitcoins ni en poloniex he visto el botón de "sell petro" así que al menos para mí no es igual que con Bitcoin.
> Y sigo con la duda de cómo consigues el barril de petróleo intercambiable.
> 
> Te pondré una foto divertida para que parezca que digo cosas con sentido, y una carita guay ::
> ...



Pues al ignorar...no te voy a enseñar a comprar Petros.
::


----------



## MIP (21 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Pues al ignorar...no te voy a enseñar a comprar Petros.
> 
> ::





Yo si quiero. Enséñame. 

También un enlace a un explorador de la cadena de bloques y a los wallets correspondientes. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Yo si quiero. Enséñame.
> 
> También un enlace a un explorador de la cadena de bloques y a los wallets correspondientes.
> 
> Muchas gracias.








...
O en tu banco favorito si eres un cliente VIP que cuenta ya con acciones o inversiones. 

Por supuesto no deja de ser uno más de los valores de riesgo...en eso consiste el capitalismo.
:


----------



## barborico (21 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Por supuesto no deja de ser uno más de los valores de riesgo...en eso consiste el capitalismo.
> :



Eres mas tonto que pichote, que ahorraba en bolívares.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Eres mas tonto que pichote, que ahorraba en bolívares.



Al ignorar por multinick premium....
:fiufiu:
Y por otra parte, para los otros foreros ....
Este martes el Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV) inició la cotización del bolívar soberano y del petro a través de su página web, a raíz del proceso de reconversión monetaria que entró en vigencia esta semana.

De acuerdo con la información reflejada por el organismo emisor en un botón ubicado en el lado derecho del portal de Internet, el petro cuenta oficialmente con una unidad de cuenta, que es de Bs.S 3.600 por cada moneda virtual.
BCV inició cotización del bolívar soberano y del petro (+Detalles) - Caraota Digital


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Al ignorar por multinick premium....
> :fiufiu:
> Y por otra parte, para los otros foreros ....
> Este martes el Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV) inició la cotización del bolívar soberano y del petro a través de su página web, a raíz del proceso de reconversión monetaria que entró en vigencia esta semana.
> ...



A través de su página web? Qué descentralizado suena todo esto.

Me fío más de la convertibilidad del faircoin que al menos quedan más a mano para pegarles unos gritos cuando incumplan su promesa.

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Ago 2018)

Bueno, a estas horas 1 bolivar equivale a 0,23$
Banco de Venezuela
::
El petro surte por ahora su efecto....
:rolleye:


----------



## tastas (21 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, a estas horas 1 bolivar equivale a 0,23$
> Banco de Venezuela
> ::
> El petro surte por ahora su efecto....
> :rolleye:



En Venezuela hay colas para comprar bolívares y petros.
Ah no que es por arroz y papel higiénico.

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ago 2018)

Cambio oficial....
1$ son 4,30 Bs.F. ó también 4.300,00 Bs.
Fuente:Banco de Venezuela
::
En euros...
1€ son 5,86 Bs.F. ó 5.857,46 Bs.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Ago 2018)

Cuando en unos pocos días la hiperinflación arrase el nuevo Bolívar Soberano, hablamos.

Mientras tanto pide perdón por el retraso.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (22 Ago 2018)

El índice principal de la Bolsa de Valores de Caracas, IBC, culminó este miércoles en 410.937,44 puntos, con una variación de 73.804,25 puntos (+21,89%) respecto a la sesión anterior. #22Ago · cort.as/--kkH
Por otra parte nuestro Ibex 35 solo el 0,33%.
::
Ya se sabe, esto unos veces sube y otras baja.
::
Los que han comprado en petros acciones es hora de vender....y a tomarse unas vacaciones en donde les guste.

Menudo pelotazo ha dado hoy alguno en Venezuela....
:XX:


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El índice principal de la Bolsa de Valores de Caracas, IBC, culminó este miércoles en 410.937,44 puntos, con una variación de 73.804,25 puntos (+21,89%) respecto a la sesión anterior. #22Ago · cort.as/--kkH
> Por otra parte nuestro Ibex 0,35% solo el 0,33%.
> ::
> Ya se sabe, esto unos veces sube y otras baja.
> ...



Subir un 21% el mismo día que Maburro devalúa la moneda un 95% significa que la bolsa SE HA HUNDIDO.


----------



## tastas (23 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El índice principal de la Bolsa de Valores de Caracas, IBC, culminó este miércoles en 410.937,44 puntos, con una variación de 73.804,25 puntos (+21,89%) respecto a la sesión anterior. #22Ago · cort.as/--kkH
> Por otra parte nuestro Ibex 35 solo el 0,33%.
> ::
> Ya se sabe, esto unos veces sube y otras baja.
> ...



Vacaciones en el gulag.
Quién las pillara.

Taptap


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El índice principal de la Bolsa de Valores de Caracas, IBC, culminó este miércoles en 410.937,44 puntos, con una variación de 73.804,25 puntos (+21,89%) respecto a la sesión anterior. #22Ago · cort.as/--kkH
> Por otra parte nuestro Ibex 35 solo el 0,33%.
> ::
> Ya se sabe, esto unos veces sube y otras baja.
> ...



Por cierto: las acciones suelen ser un refugio contra la inflación, aunque sean acciones de mierda de un país de mierda, pero claro, cuando TIENES PROHIBIDO comprar acciones extranjeras, la única salida que te queda para intentar salvar de la inflación (¡del 1.000.000% anual!) algo de tus ahorros es comprar LO ÚNICO QUE PUEDES.
Y me imagino que los que compraron acciones fueron:
-Los que tenían información privilegiada, sabían que habría una devaluación del 96% y NO PUDIERON comprar moneda extranjera
-Los pocos acaudalados que quedan en Venezuela y, a la desesperada, están intentando salvar parte de su patrimonio
-El propio gobierno venezolano, que intenta hacerse con las pocas empresas que quedan en el país "expropiándolas" de forma no del todo ilegal, pagando con bolívares recién impresos y justo antes de hacer que pierdan el 96% de su valos.

*Pero en términos REALES, ayer la bolsa de Venezuela perdió el 74% de su valor.*


----------



## Nico (23 Ago 2018)

Intentar explicarle economía a los chavistas es como pretender que un perro sepa la tabla de logaritmos de memoria... y encima se ríen como si les gustara su ignorancia.

Que tras *una devaluación del 95% de la moneda* la bolsa *"suba" el 21%* y pensar que eso es una buena noticia sólo puedes leerlo en el post de alguno de estos personajes.


----------



## MIP (23 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> ...
> 
> O en tu banco favorito si eres un cliente VIP que cuenta ya con acciones o inversiones.
> 
> ...





Me vinculas una imagen que en realidad es un vídeo, que no se entiende por la mala calidad, y que no contesta a ninguna de las preguntas que te hago. 

Hay cientos de shitcoin creadas por niños rata en su garaje de Wisconsin (incluso hay una creada por borrachos rusos, BORRACHOS RUSOS que son lo más arrastrado del planeta). 

Y ellos han podido crear lo que todo un gobierno de todo un país socialista ha sido incapaz de crear. 

Dime una web donde se puedan comprar petros, un Exchange donde se puedan negociar y algún explorador de la cadena donde se puedan ver los bloques, y una página de descarga del wallet. Solo eso! No es mucho pedir. 

Sin eso ninguna criptomoneda existe, sino que es solo humo.


----------



## Action directe (23 Ago 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> Por cierto: las acciones suelen ser un refugio contra la inflación, aunque sean acciones de mierda de un país de mierda, pero claro, cuando TIENES PROHIBIDO comprar acciones extranjeras, la única salida que te queda para intentar salvar de la inflación (¡del 1.000.000% anual!) algo de tus ahorros es comprar LO ÚNICO QUE PUEDES.
> Y me imagino que los que compraron acciones fueron:
> -Los que tenían información privilegiada, sabían que habría una devaluación del 96% y NO PUDIERON comprar moneda extranjera
> -Los pocos acaudalados que quedan en Venezuela y, a la desesperada, están intentando salvar parte de su patrimonio
> ...




Es mucho más sencillo que eso, de hecho, es irrelevante la subida o bajada de la bolsa de caracas; de la noticia que enlaza el poirot este:

http://www.bolsadecaracas.com/esp/noticias/noticias.jsp?status=2&noticia=7128&sType=R



> Se efectuaron en Bolsa en esta primera sesión tras la reconversión del bolívar, 267 operaciones de compra venta en el mercado de renta variable, en las cuales se transaron 2.560.054 acciones por un monto de 16.803.014,79 bolívares soberanos.



El volumen de todas las acciones del indice fue de menos de 3 millones de dolares, la bolsa la manejan entre 4 o 5.

A parte que quien quiere comprar empresas con 0 seguridad juridica por muy baratas que estén.

La gente se cubre de la inflacion con bitcoin y dolares.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (23 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Me vinculas una imagen que en realidad es un vídeo, que no se entiende por la mala calidad, y que no contesta a ninguna de las preguntas que te hago.
> 
> Hay cientos de shitcoin creadas por niños rata en su garaje de Wisconsin (incluso hay una creada por borrachos rusos, BORRACHOS RUSOS que son lo más arrastrado del planeta).
> 
> ...



Al ignorar por latoso...hay una página oficial y si tienes problemas en tu banco favorito.
:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (24 Ago 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Me vinculas una imagen que en realidad es un vídeo, que no se entiende por la mala calidad, y que no contesta a ninguna de las preguntas que te hago.
> 
> Hay cientos de shitcoin creadas por niños rata en su garaje de Wisconsin (incluso hay una creada por borrachos rusos, BORRACHOS RUSOS que son lo más arrastrado del planeta).
> 
> ...



Déjalo. Hércules subnormal es inmune a la realidad.


----------



## silverwindow (24 Ago 2018)

Esto no es un crtypromoneda.No deberia estar en este hilo de cryptomonedas.

No tiene wallet
No se puede comorar o vender
No se ve la blockchain.

Solo es un desvario mas de Maduro de un pais que se hunde cada dia peor por su mala gestion.

Repoetare Calopez que mueva el hilo en temas de baja calidad.


----------



## MIP (24 Ago 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Déjalo. Hércules subnormal es inmune a la realidad.





Ya lo sabia. Y no. En mi banco favorito ni en ninguno, no venden petros.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Esto no es un crtypromoneda.No deberia estar en este hilo de cryptomonedas.
> 
> No tiene wallet
> No se puede comorar o vender
> ...



El que se va al ignorar no es precisamente el hilo...¿sabes quien?...pues eso.
::
Edito...por otra parte para otros foreros....
Sudeban obliga a las entidades bancarias reflejar criptomoneda “petro” en cuentas de los venezolanos (DOCUMENTO)
Sudeban obliga a las entidades bancarias reflejar criptomoneda "petro" en cuentas de los venezolanos (DOCUMENTO)


----------



## tastas (24 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El que se va al ignorar no es precisamente el hilo...¿sabes quien?...pues eso.
> ::
> Edito...por otra parte para otros foreros....
> Sudeban obliga a las entidades bancarias reflejar criptomoneda “petro” en cuentas de los venezolanos (DOCUMENTO)
> Sudeban obliga a las entidades bancarias reflejar criptomoneda "petro" en cuentas de los venezolanos (DOCUMENTO)



Osea que hay que obligar a los bancos venezolanos a poner el balance de una criptomoneda estatal que no existe y que no sabemos cómo se intercambia por petróleo.

Me pregunto por qué es necesario obligarles a hacer esto si seguro que lo harían por gusto.

Taptap


----------



## MIP (24 Ago 2018)

A mi el banco ya me ha dado un zurron con petros. Brillan mucho y son muy bonitos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (24 Ago 2018)

Cuando internet da enlaces de todo tipo....en esta guerra comercial de USA contra todos....
Detalles de USD/VES
USD/VES para el periodo de 24 horas que finaliza el jueves 23 de ago de 2018 22:00 UTC @ +/- 0% Vendiendo 1,00000 USD	obtiene 23,7013 VES
Comprando 1,00000 USD	paga 23,7489 VES

Conversor de divisas | Tipos de cambio | OANDA
VES es el Venezuelan Bolivar Soberano.
:


----------



## Nico (24 Ago 2018)

tastas dijo:


> Osea que hay que obligar a los bancos venezolanos a *poner el balance de una criptomoneda estatal que no existe* y que no sabemos cómo se intercambia por petróleo.
> 
> Me pregunto por qué es necesario obligarles a hacer esto si seguro que lo harían por gusto.
> 
> Taptap




Tastas:

Si lees el documento verás que *no habla de ninguna "criptomoneda"* dice "unidad de cuenta".

A Maduro se le salió del nabo inventarse algo para "anclar" el bolivar (como si fuera una caja de conversión de verdad, pero ésta inventada por él).

Con el delirio, improvisación y mentira con el que actúan convirtió el "petro" de fallida criptomoneda (que nunca existió) *a "unidad de cuenta".*

Un mero artificio contable para buscar confundir y disimular el valor del dólar.

*NO ES UNA CRIPTOMONEDA*. Es una "unidad de cuenta" (lo dice el mismísimo documento oficial, lo puedes leer).

No tiene circulación, no existe, no sirve para pagar nada, nadie te dará jamás un "petro"... sólo es una "unidad de cuenta".

Sé que parece mentira que un gobierno nacional -y no unos estafadores de Cañada Real- usen estos engaños pero, así es Venezuela.

El nivel de la gente que gobierna está a la altura de *Hercules Poirot*. Con eso ya te digo todo.


----------



## tastas (24 Ago 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Tastas:
> 
> Si lees el documento verás que *no habla de ninguna "criptomoneda"* dice "unidad de cuenta".
> 
> ...



Osea que hay que obligar a los bancos venezolanos a poner el balance de una unidad de cuenta estatal que no existe y que no sabemos cómo se intercambia por petróleo.

Me pregunto por qué es necesario obligarles a hacer esto si seguro que lo harían por gusto.

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2018)

Nuevo cambio....
Detalles de USD/VES
USD/VES para el periodo de 24 horas que finaliza el viernes 24 de ago de 2018 22:00 UTC @ +/- 0%
Vendiendo 1,00000 USD obtiene 60,1171 VES
Comprando 1,00000 USD paga 60,2966 VES
Conversor de divisas | Tipos de cambio | OANDA
::
En Google el cambio es....
1 dólar estadounidense equivale a 60.13 bolívar venezolano

El petro por ahora fija bien la moneda....
:


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Nuevo cambio....
> Detalles de USD/VES
> USD/VES para el periodo de 24 horas que finaliza el viernes 24 de ago de 2018 22:00 UTC @ +/- 0%
> Vendiendo 1,00000 USD obtiene 60,1171 VES
> ...



La fija tan bien que han tenido que quitarle 5 ceros 5, y dos días después, devaluarla el 96%. Aguantarán un par de meses y luego, vuelta a empezar.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2018)

Otros cambios...según Google ahora....
1 Bitcoin equivale a 401163.85 bolívar venezolano
1 Ethereum equivale a 16667.76 bolívar venezolano
1 rublo ruso equivale a 0.88 bolívar venezolano 
1 rupia india equivale a 0.86 bolívar venezolano 
1 yuan equivale a 8.74 bolívar venezolano

Eso es por ahora todo.
::


----------



## Nico (25 Ago 2018)

Este es el cambio REAL:

Twitter

*100 bolivares x dólar.*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2018)

Más del cambio....según Google....
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 700.25 rial iraní
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 243.99 rupia indonesia
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 1.85 yen
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 18.75 won surcoreano
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 11.14 peso chileno
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 25.11 libra libanesa
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 96.45 guaraní paraguayo
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 4.67 forinto húngaro
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 2.28 dólar jamaicano
::
Por ahora, eso es todo amigos.
:XX::XX:


----------



## MIP (25 Ago 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Este es el cambio REAL:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> *100 bolivares x dólar.*





Ya pero tus sucios dólares no te abrazan por la noche y te dicen “te quiero”. 

Mis valiosos Petros SI lo hacen.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Ago 2018)

Cuando el imperio entra en estado de shock ....
El economista Alexander Guerrero advierte que las personas que transen en la criptomoneda Petro estarían exponiéndose a sanciones de Estados Unidos.
Quienes transen en petros se exponen a sanciones de EEUU - Noticias Venezuela
::
¿Como se pude sancionar por algo que no existe?
:XX::XX:


----------



## barborico (26 Ago 2018)

The Petro currency is there but it can't be seen. It looks like a big scam



> These assets seem to have been used for the management of an ICO and distributed to a few hundred accounts but are not designed to be exchanged between users; on the contrary, they seem to be designed to prevent their free circulation.





> I have reason to believe that this asset is the phantomatic Petro but, at the moment, it has not been deployed; all tokens are still in one account.



Ostia que descojono :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## tastas (26 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> The Petro currency is there but it can't be seen. It looks like a big scam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nadie sospechaba que el gobierno venezolano pudiera timar alguien.

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2018)

El presidente Maduro se ha convertido en uno de los magos más interesantes del planeta. Ha tenido que aprender magia de la buena para que los teatros de operaciones del mundo, no lo desaparezcan de la escena de todos los escenarios de esta aldea globalizada. Hay dueños de teatros en el mundo, que han buscado boicotearle su obra, sus presentaciones. En los espacios de teatros como la OEA, de la ONU, y de Europa por ejemplo, se han dado a la tarea de desacreditar su obra de diversas maneras. Que viola las normas, las reglas y los derechos de los ciudadanos en su obra. Si Maduro por ejemplo, quiere presentar una obra llamada CLAP trayendo los artículos de otros países, lo bloquean para que no se de su obra. Si Maduro quiere cambiar por arte de magia el precio de la gasolina de 1 bolívar fuerte al valor internacional que esté relacionada al Petro, entonces lo quieren petrificar por su dolarización. Si Maduro empieza a hacer una escena llamada salarización con el Petro, entonces dicen que es muy costosa su función en 1800 BsS y Maduro por arte de magia, paga casi toda la entrada en 1700 BsS para que no dejen de ver su obra.
El Petro, el hechizo por el que quieren desaparecer al mago Maduro - Por: IvÃ¡n MÃ©ndez
:


----------



## ELVR (26 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> The Petro currency is there but it can't be seen. It looks like a big scam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Scam" es una palabra muy fuerte en inglés. Significa estafa.


----------



## MIP (26 Ago 2018)

ELVR dijo:


> "Scam" es una palabra muy fuerte en inglés. Significa estafa.





¿Y si estafas a todo un pais cómo se dice?

...


Chavism.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2018)

ELVR dijo:


> "Scam" es una palabra muy fuerte en inglés. Significa estafa.



No tanto como la impresora de colorines. Y lleva años funcionando.
::


----------



## ELVR (26 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> No tanto como la impresora de colorines. Y lleva años funcionando.
> ::



¿Es obligatorio elegir?

Falso dilema - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Ago 2018)

Y yo sigo sin saber cuántos Petros han comprado los dos o tres CMs chavistas que llevan meses intentando pescar a algún incauto a quien robarle su dinero a cambio de una mierda que ni siquiera existe.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Ago 2018)

ELVR dijo:


> ¿Es obligatorio elegir?
> 
> Falso dilema - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Muchos han decidido irse al oro....la impresora de colorines es bastante Fake.
Cambiar papeles por oro es muy recomendable. Y si, hay que elegir.
::
"Un paso muy inteligente de Putin": así evalúan en EEUU la venta rusa de bonos del Tesoro - Sputnik Mundo


----------



## Action directe (26 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> The Petro currency is there but it can't be seen. It looks like a big scam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno, según el artículo, el petro existe y es una criptomoneda, pero nadie la ha usado jamas, así que el bocas del hercules no se que habrá comprado pero petros lo dudo.

Otra cosa que dicen es que tal como está implementado no se pueden añadir más unidades de petros de 100 millones, o sea que eso que hizo Maduro de dar petros a lo tonto, que al final sumaban más de 100 millones si que es una buena estafa.

A ver cuanto le dura a Maduro la tontería del petro y si lo pone algún día en circulación


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (27 Ago 2018)

El Petro pasa a poder ser usado por los venezolanos en su uso cotidiano....
....la próxima semana, la población tendrá acceso al petro como moneda de cambio para cancelar bienes o servicios en el extranjero. “La creación del petro ha sido un hecho milagroso para el país. Hoy el petro es el sustento más importante y poderoso como unidad de cuenta y criptomoneda para el sustento económico del país en el futuro”.
Maduro pagará pensiones por "billetera digital" y crea plan de ahorro en oro
::
Los extranjeros, como nosotros, podemos revenderlos todos los adquiridos en la preventa, o guardarlos para futuras operaciones. Cada uno que haga lo que le parezca.
:
Edito...abstenerse de usar los canales bancarios controlados por los yankees...están que muerden.....


----------



## Nico (28 Ago 2018)

Todavía te empeñas en dar pena ? :


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (28 Ago 2018)

Poco a poco y sin pausa....
La Superintendencia de las Instituciones del Sector Bancario (Sudeban), ordenó a la banca pública y privada a adoptar la criptomoneda venezolana El Petro como unidad de cuenta de todos sus instrumentos de captación, de la misma manera como se refleja en Bolívar Soberano (Bs.S), en medios digitales, electrónicos o impresos.

En ese sentido, los bancos deberán realizar las adecuaciones correspondientes en la plataforma tecnológica que soporta la página web de cada Institución, al efecto de mostrar en las diferentes pantallas de consulta de los instrumentos de captación, colocación y fideicomisos de los clientes, usuarios y usuarias del Sistema Bancario Nacional, como información adicional, todas las operaciones, transacciones y movimientos en la unidad de cuenta Petro, así como, se presenta en Bolívares (Bs.S). Dicha unidad de cuenta Petro deberá ser reexpresada de acuerdo con el valor publicado por el Banco Central de Venezuela diariamente.
SUDEBAN sin anestesia impone el
::


----------



## Nico (29 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Poco a poco y sin pausa....
> La Superintendencia de las Instituciones del Sector Bancario (Sudeban), ordenó a la banca pública y privada a adoptar la criptomoneda venezolana El Petro *como unidad de cuenta* de todos sus instrumentos de captación, de la misma manera como se refleja en Bolívar Soberano (Bs.S), en medios digitales, electrónicos o impresos.




¿ Eres tonto o no sabes leer ?


*UNIDAD DE CUENTA !*

::


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2018)

Cotización del petro....
1 PTR = 3600 Bs.S
Banco de Venezuela
::
Está arriba a la derecha...para los despistados. 

Y pasen a recoger su ladrillo los que decían que no existía....
::


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cotización del petro....
> 1 PTR = 3600 Bs.S
> Banco de Venezuela
> ::
> ...



NEM - BlockChain Explorer

:XX: :XX:

Que mejor custodio de las monedas que el propio emisor

:XX: :XX:


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (29 Ago 2018)

Lista oficial de precios de bienes básicos, con su valor en petros....





....
Pasen a recoger el ladrillo y no me sean tímidos.
::


----------



## Nico (29 Ago 2018)

Existe como "*unidad de cuenta*", *no existe como "criptomoneda".*

¿ En serio que no lo entiendes ? ::

¿ En serio ? :ouch:


----------



## tastas (29 Ago 2018)

Le espero un gran futuro al petro, especialmente con sus precios acordados. Esperar que un precio se pueda acordar en una reunión de burrócratas lo garantiza

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Ago 2018)

Todo bajo control.....
1 rublo ruso equivale a
0,88 bolívar venezolano
30 ago. 11:04 UTC 
::
Fuente:Google


----------



## Gonzalor (30 Ago 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cotización del petro....
> 1 PTR = 3600 Bs.S
> Banco de Venezuela
> ::
> ...


----------



## Divad (30 Ago 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


>



Bitcoñito retrasado no sabe leer que es de 2015 :::XX:


----------



## Nico (30 Ago 2018)

*Creo que merece el esfuerzo que ponga esta estupenda investigación de Reuters sobre el Petro.*

Empiezo diciendo que *EL PROPIO GOBIERNO* ha hecho "desaparecer" la criptomoneda y la ha convertido en una *UNIDAD DE CUENTA* y, como les gusta jugar con la confusión, no aclaran nada y eso confunde a muchos que sólo oyeron hablar del delirio del "petro criptomoneda" y no saben nada más al respecto.

Por supuesto, son juegos de "humo y espejos" tratando de engañar, confundir, distraer... siempre algún idiota se traga la mentira. De hecho hay muchas notas de chavistas alegrándose de que "_ahora con el petro todo será mejor_" y no tienen ni idea que no hay petro, ni "lingoticos de oro", ni nada.

Esta nota la hizo REUTERS buscando el Santo Grial del Petro "criptomoneda" -que, como digo no existe más porque ahora es una UNIDAD DE CUENTA- pero, es tan graciosa que vale la pena reiterarla.

*Fuente*: Petro, la criptomoneda de Venezuela que no se encuentra en ninguna parte - LaPatilla.com

*Aquí va:*

===

Cuando uno escucha al presidente izquierdista de Venezuela, Nicolás Maduro, *Atapirire, esta remota aldea de 1.300 almas parece estar a la vanguardia de la innovación en las criptomonedas.*

Ubicada en una sabana aislada en el centro del país, *Atapirire es la única ciudad en un área que según el Gobierno está rebosante con 5.000 millones de barriles de petróleo.*

_Calle Central de la ciudad de *Atapirire* (la única que existe en el bloque petrolero que respalda el Petro)_







_Plaza Central del Centro Tecnológico avanzado en Petro de Atapirire_







_Zona de Paseo de la próspera Atapirire:_







_Autopista para llegar a la capital de la reserva petrolífera de Atapirire:_







Venezuela asegura que esas reservas son el respaldo de una moneda digital llamada “petro”, que Maduro lanzó en febrero. Este mes aseguró que será la piedra angular de un plan de recuperación para esta nación sumergida en la crisis.

No obstante, los residentes de Atapirire dicen que *no han visto ningún esfuerzo del gobierno para aprovechar esas reservas*. Y tienen poca confianza en que su empobrecido pueblo vaya a tener un asiento de primera fila para una revolución en las finanzas.

*“Ese petro aquí no se siente”*, dijo Igdalia Díaz, un ama de casa, al iniciar una diatriba sobre la ruinosa escuela de su localidad, los caminos en mal estado, los frecuentes apagones y el hambre perpetuo que aqueja a sus paisanos.

Lo cierto es que el petro es difícil de detectar casi en cualquier parte.

*Durante un período de cuatro meses, Reuters habló con una docena de expertos en criptomonedas y valoración de campos petroleros, viajó al sitio de las reservas de crudo citadas por el Gobierno y revisó los registros de transacciones digitales para conocer más sobre la criptomoneda.*

La búsqueda arrojó muy poca evidencia de un próspero comercio del petro. *La moneda no se vende en ningún lugar importante de intercambio de criptomonedas. No se conocen tiendas que lo acepten.*

Los pocos compradores que Reuters pudo localizar *fueron aquellos que publicaron sus experiencias en foros de criptomonedas en línea. Ninguno quiso identificarse. Uno se quejó de haber sido “estafado”.* Otro dijo a Reuters que había recibido sus petros sin problemas; culpó a las sanciones de Estados Unidos contra Venezuela y a la “terrible cobertura de prensa” por dañar el debut de la criptomoneda venezolana.

Altos funcionarios del Gobierno han dado declaraciones contradictorias. *Maduro afirma que las ventas de petros ya han recaudado 3.300 millones de dólares y que la moneda se está utilizando para pagar las importaciones.*

Pero Hugbel Roa, un ministro del gabinete involucrado en el proyecto, dijo a Reuters el 24 de agosto que la tecnología detrás de la moneda *todavía está en desarrollo y que “nadie ha podido hacer uso del petro (…) ni se ha recibido el recurso”.*

Incluso *la Superintendencia de Criptoactivos, la agencia gubernamental que supervisa el petro, es un misterio*. Reuters visitó recientemente el Ministerio de Finanzas, donde se supone que se encuentra la Superintendencia, *pero una recepcionista le informó que “todavía no tiene presencia física aquí”.*

*El sitio web de la Superintendencia no está funcionando*. Su presidente, Joselit Ramírez, *no respondió a los mensajes* en sus cuentas personales de redes sociales. El Ministerio de Industria y Producción Nacional, que supervisa la agencia, *no atendió llamadas y e Ministerio de Información no respondió correos solicitando comentarios.*

Maduro añadió mayor confusión al anunciar este mes que los sueldos, las pensiones y el tipo de cambio de la diezmada moneda de Venezuela, el bolívar, *ahora se vincularían al petro*. Ese movimiento generó desconcierto en las calles de Venezuela y entre los economistas y los expertos en criptomonedas, que dicen que es inviable anclar la moneda al petro.

*“No hay forma de vincular precios o tipos de cambio a un ‘token’ que no se comercializa, precisamente porque no hay forma de saber a cuánto se vende realmente”*, dijo Alejandro Machado, un venezolano ingeniero en computación y asesor de cadenas de bloques que ha seguido de cerca al petro.

*El caos refleja la desesperación y la desorganización que parece estar atrapando al gobierno de Maduro mientras Venezuela se desmorona.*

Se suponía que el petróleo ayudaría a su administración a capear la hiperinflación que ha hecho que el bolívar carezca de valor. Prometió que una criptomoneda, que permite que las operaciones financieras se lleven a cabo de forma anónima, permitiría a Venezuela evadir las sanciones financieras de los Estados Unidos y recaudar divisas para pagar las importaciones de alimentos y medicamentos que tanto se necesitan.

El gobierno fijó el valor del petro al precio de un barril de petróleo venezolano -actualmente alrededor de 66 dólares- *y prometió respaldarlo con las reservas de crudo ubicadas en un área de 380 kilómetros cuadrados alrededor de Atapirire*. El presidente de los Estados Unidos, Donald Trump, prohibió en marzo a los estadounidenses comprar o usar el petro.

No obstante, los registros digitales asociados con el “token” no brindan suficiente información para determinar cuánto fue realmente recaudado, según los expertos, que se muestran escépticos sobre las afirmaciones de Maduro de que el petro ya trajo miles de millones en divisas al país.

Según aseguran, los registros digitales asociados con la oferta inicial de monedas, o ICO, no brindan información suficiente para determinar cuánto se ha recaudado realmente, si es que ha habido ingresos.

“Esto ciertamente no se parece a un ICO típico, dado el bajo nivel de actividad de las transacciones”, dijo Tom Robinson, director de datos y cofundador de Elliptic, una compañía de datos de cadena de bloques con sede en Londres. *“No hemos encontrado evidencia de que a alguien se le haya emitido un petro, ni de que se negocie activamente”*, dijo.

Una visita de Reuters al área alrededor de Atapirire mostró poca actividad de la industria petrolera. *Los únicos equipos visibles eran máquinas pequeñas y envejecidas instaladas hace años. Varias fueron abandonadas y estaban cubiertas por la maleza.*

_Unico pozo abandonado en Atapirire_







En un artículo de opinión publicado el 19 de agosto en Aporrea, un sitio web de comentarios y análisis venezolano, el exministro de Petróleo, Rafael Ramírez, estimó que *se necesitarían 20.000 millones de dólares en inversiones para explotar Atapirire*, dinero que la empresa petrolera estatal venezolana PDVSA no tiene.

“Se fija un valor arbitrario, que *sólo existe en la imaginación del gobierno*, al petro”, escribió Ramírez, quien supervisó la industria petrolera venezolana durante una década bajo el Gobierno del fallecido presidente Hugo Chávez.

Ramírez está ahora en el exilio, en una ubicación no divulgada luego de ser acusado de corrupción por parte del gobierno venezolano, denuncia que él niega.

PDVSA no respondió a un correo electrónico en busca de comentarios.

*“Hemos sido estafados”*

A diferencia de los compradores de reconocidas criptomonedas como Bitcoin o Ethereum, *los titulares de petros son difíciles de encontrar.*

Un sitio para ubicarlos puede ser un foro en línea de criptomonedas llamado *Bitcointalk*, donde los compradores de petros comenzaron a publicar mensajes a principios de 2018.

En algunos mensajes, varios se quejaron de la falta de información y los retrasos en obtener sus monedas. Uno dijo que no pudo transferir o vender los “tokens”.

*“Hasta ahora sí, nos han estafado, el tiempo dirá si fue una buena inversión o no”*, escribió un inversor llamado cryptoviagra el 25 de junio.

Otro inversor, el único que respondió las preguntas de Reuters, dijo a través de los mensajes en las redes sociales que su experiencia con la compra de petros “funcionó bastante bien en general”.

Culpó a la prohibición de Washington por deprimir las ventas del petro, junto con lo que consideraba una cobertura negativa de los medios. Pidió que se ocultara su nombre porque temía “persecución” por parte del gobierno de Estados Unidos y agregó que “no considero que Reuters sea una honesta organización de noticias”.

Reuters *no pudo confirmar de manera independiente si los participantes del foro habían invertido en el petro*. 

Los emisores de criptomonedas que buscan brindar transparencia en la recaudación de fondos *utilizan los libros de contabilidad de la cadena de bloques para mostrar cada compra individual de la nueva moneda.*

Eso da a los inversores potenciales una idea de cuánto dinero está fluyendo y proporciona un indicador relativo de la demanda. Por contra, *el gobierno venezolano no proporciona un registro de compras.*

El llamado “libro blanco” del petro, nombre que recibe el documento público que describe las condiciones de la oferta para los posibles compradores, dice que la principal plataforma para la moneda es NEM, una red de “blockchain” descentralizada promovida por una organización sin fines de lucro con sede en Singapur.

Los propietarios de cuentas NEM son anónimos, pero pueden revelar sus identidades en la descripción de sus monedas si así lo desean.

En marzo, *una cuenta NEM que afirmaba ser operada por el gobierno venezolano emitió 82,4 millones de “tokens” como parte de un ICO asociado con una moneda digital descrita como el petro*. Aquellos parecían corresponder a un conjunto de monedas “preliminares” descritas en el libro blanco que los compradores podrían cambiar luego por petros cuando se complete el ICO.

Alrededor de 2.300 de esos “tokens” fueron transferidos a 200 cuentas anónimas en pequeñas cantidades a principios de mayo, según muestran los registros de NEM.

Ese lapso es consistente con los comentarios publicados por los participantes en el foro de Bitcointalk que dijeron que estaban comprando petros.

Si se vendieran al precio establecido por Maduro basado en los precios del petróleo en ese momento, la venta de esos “tokens” *habría recaudado alrededor de 150.000 dólares*, según cálculos de Reuters.

En abril, *otra cuenta NEM anónima emitió un conjunto diferente de “tokens” que describió como parte de una fase separada del petro* dirigida a los principales inversores. Esa cuenta transfirió en junio alrededor de 13 millones de tokens a una docena de cuentas anónimas, según los registros de NEM.

Esta venta habría recaudado alrededor de 850 millones de dólares a precios oficiales. *Pero no hay forma de verificar que esas fueron ventas*, y ningún inversionista grande ha admitido haber tomado una posición en el petro.

Roa, el ministro de Educación Universitaria, Ciencia y Tecnología, supervisa una agencia estatal llamada Observatorio de Blockchain de Venezuela y pareció validar las sospechas de los analistas de que *el petro, en la actualidad, no existe como moneda funcional.*

Reuters habló brevemente con él en los márgenes de un evento en Caracas la semana pasada. *Roa describió las transacciones NEM como “modelos tempranos”* y agregó que Venezuela ahora estaba trabajando en su propia tecnología blockchain. Dijo que los compradores *han hecho “reservas” para comprar petros, pero que no se han lanzado monedas.*

Lo que está claro es que el petro *no se comercia libremente en ningún intercambio importante de criptomonedas.*

*Maduro anunció el 26 de abril que 16 casas de cambio habían sido autorizadas para comerciar con el petro. La mayoría son poco conocidos en el mundo de la criptografía.

Reuters no pudo ubicar siete de los intercambios, sin presencia en internet. Otros siete no respondieron a solicitudes de comentario. Italcambio, una casa de cambio venezolana que Maduro dijo que negociaría con la moneda, no comercia ni vende petros, dijo su presidente, Carlos Dorado, en un correo electrónico en respuesta a una consulta de Reuters.*

El único intercambio que ha discutido públicamente los planes para incluir el petro es Coinsecure, de India.

En una entrevista con Reuters a principios de este mes, el gerente general, Mohit Kalra, dijo que Coinsecure *proporcionará dentro de dos meses* un intercambio a Venezuela para operar petros, junto con la tecnología para operarlo, y que Venezuela pagará regalías por su uso.

Kalra no respondió las llamadas en busca de información adicional.

*“¿Qué es un petro?”*

El petróleo es el corazón de la economía de Venezuela. Al optar por respaldar su petro con el crudo, el país se sumó a un número pequeño, pero creciente, de emisores de criptomonedas que vinculan el valor de sus “tokens” a materias primas físicas.

The Royal Mint, que produce monedas para Reino Unido, anunció en 2017 una moneda digital respaldada por oro llamada RMG. Asimismo, han surgido otros “tokens” respaldados por diamantes.

La gran diferencia es que *las criptomonedas están ligadas a activos físicos que pueden intercambiarse fácilmente. Por el contrario, Maduro ha prometido que el petro será respaldado por las reservas de petróleo que aún se encuentran bajo tierra cerca de Atapirire, en un bloque conocido como Ayacucho I.*

El gobierno dijo que el campo contiene 5.300 millones de barriles, citando datos de “una agencia independiente de certificación internacional”. PDVSA no respondió correos buscando detalles.

No importa la cantidad de petróleo que contenga, *el área carece de la infraestructura necesaria para extraerlo, incluyendo carreteras, ductos y generación de energía, dijo Francisco Monaldi*, un venezolano que ahora enseña política energética latinoamericana en Rice University, en Houston.

*“No hay un plan de inversión para esta área y no hay razón para pensar que se desarrollaría antes que otros campos con mejores condiciones”*, dijo.

*Solo localizar el bloque requiere un esfuerzo significativo. Los empleados de PDVSA que aceptaron llevar a un periodista allí lo confundieron con otro bloque y Reuters tuvo que mapear Ayacucho I con software GPS utilizando las coordenadas publicadas por el gobierno como parte de la creación del petro.*

Mientras tanto en Atapirire, los residentes dicen que han sido olvidados. Una piscicultura que solía proporcionar empleo, ahora se encuentra abandonada. La clínica de la ciudad no tiene médico, *ni ambulancia en funcionamiento*.

_Ambulancia del pueblo (abandonada y sin neumáticos)_







Muchos pasan horas esperando a lo largo del polvoriento camino por los autobuses fabricados en China que sirven como el único transporte público hacia El Tigre, un importante centro petrolero situado a 60 kilómetros al norte de Atapirire.

La maestra Rosa Álvarez, de 30 años, *dijo que cerca de la mitad de los niños de primer grado que ella enseña dejaron de ir a clase porque tienen hambre y la escuela pública ya no ofrece almuerzos subsidiados por el Estado*. Agregó que los funcionarios del gobierno han ignorado sus quejas.

Pero en mayo, el Ministerio de Educación estableció un nuevo mandato: *enseñar a los estudiantes las virtudes de la nueva criptomoneda venezolana.*

Parada frente una pizarra a principios de este año, mientras sus estudiantes se reían y charlaban, Álvarez dijo que estaba perpleja. *“Cómo les voy a explicar eso si a mi nadie me termina de decir lo que es un petro?”, dijo. “¿Cómo se compra un petro? ¿Con qué?”*.

*Por Brian Ellsworth/Reuters*


----------



## Nico (31 Ago 2018)

Si no puedes hablar del PETRO, habla de CAPRILES 

Qué raro lo tuyo... mira que en este hilo pusiste CIEN PAGINAS de mentiras (perdón, de propaganda oficial) sin despeinarte y ahora, que no tienes propaganda para poner hablas de "Odebrecht" ?

Lo más bonito es que te olvidas que *la gente de Odebrecht habla de MADURO !!*

La declaración del presidente de Odebrecht | Venezuela - YouTube




> Hasta ahora se desconoce la ubicación de Euzenando Prazeres, sin embargo en los últimos días, su nombre ha vuelto a sonar en medios de comunicación luego *de que el abogado venezolano Héctor Dáger apareciera vinculado al flujo de $235 millones que la Fiscalía suiza atribuye a la trama de Odebrecht*. Dáger compartía cuentas con Prazeres.
> 
> Por otro lado, procuradores de Suiza descubrieron que Euzenando Azevedo, quién delató a Odebrecht en Venezuela, tiene en dicho país cuentas bancarias con cifras millonarias a su nombre. Asimismo, el portal web O Globo aseguró que Azevedo, ocultó datos en el acuerdo con la justicia brasileña y a la propia Odebrecht, al desviar recursos de la empresa a sus cuentas personales en Suiza, *cuyas cuentas eran compartidas con un “cabildero venezolano, a quién Odebrecht entregó propinas durante años”.*




Petro falso - coimas de Odebrecht... una pinturita ese Maduro, eh ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (31 Ago 2018)

Efectivamente, el fondo del problema es que Venezuela quiere abandonar la impresora de colorines....
Es cierto que la moneda rusa, el rublo, tiene una senda de depreciación en relación con el dólar y ya perdió el 50% de su valor, según el gobierno de Putin a raíz de las sanciones. Pero como indica Peter Koening, analista y geopolítico que trabajó más de 30 años para el Banco Mundial y la OMS como experto en medioambiente y recursos hídricos, esa relación es importante si se le evalúa tomando a Rusia como parte de un mercado dolarizado. Pero si se tiene en cuenta que gran parte del comercio internacional lo realiza en otras monedas-con China firmó acuerdos para que el intercambio entre ellos se haga en yuanes- ese precio del rublo resulta irrelevante.

En similares términos se están moviendo India, Irán y Venezuela. Obligados por sanciones los dos últimos y por estrategias independientes el primero, tratan de esquivar el intercambio en dólares. Caracas ancló el Bolivar Soberano al petro, una criptomoneda viurtual vinculada al precio del barril de petróleo.
La unión entre Putin y Merkel para decirle adiós al dólar | Tiempo Argentino | Tiempo Argentino
:


----------



## bmbnct (31 Ago 2018)

De los creadores de Petro....
.... llega Cocuycoin!!


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Ago 2018)

Divad dijo:


> Bitcoñito retrasado no sabe leer que es de 2015 :::XX:



No me refería al precio del papel higiénico sino al hecho de que en Venezuela sale más barato limpiarse el culo con bolívares.

---------- Post added 31-ago-2018 at 16:50 ----------




bmbnct dijo:


> De los creadores de Petro....
> .... llega Cocuycoin!!



En Burbuja podríamos sacar el Burbucoin, respaldado por trolleadas de calidaz.


----------



## barborico (31 Ago 2018)

gonzalor dijo:


> En Burbuja podríamos sacar el Burbucoin, respaldado por trolleadas de calidaz.




```
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/criptomonedas/495020-burbucoin-hilo-oficial-moneda-del-foro-llegado.html
```


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 Ago 2018)

Bueno, ¿cómo va la "unidad de cuenta" Petro?


----------



## tastas (1 Sep 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Bueno, ¿cómo va la "unidad de cuenta" Petro?



No sé, cuéntanos.

Taptap


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2018)

A parte del Petro también se puede complementar inversiones con está basada en Oro....
Gold Bits Coin (GBC)| Reinventing the World of Crypto-Shopping
y no es de Venezuela pero copia su filosofía....
ICOs: Gold Bits Coin, criptomoneda respaldada por oro físico - bitcoiner today
::
La mayoría está comprando las dos (Petróleo + Oro).


----------



## MIP (1 Sep 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> De los creadores de Petro....
> .... llega Cocuycoin!!





Y la ArepaCoin para cuando?


----------



## tastas (1 Sep 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Y la ArepaCoin para cuando?



En el segundo fascículo del 7 de septiembre.

Esto de Venezuela es supergracioso hasta que recuerdas que la gente pasa hambre y es asesinada por culpa de estos degenerados y el socialismo real.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2018)

Los chinos que comercian con el Petro también suelen sugerir que se complemente la inversión con esta otra, también basada en oro.....
https://digix.global
::
La guerra contra la impresora de colorines tiene cara de chinos.....






1 rublo ruso equivale a
0,89 bolívar venezolano
1 yuan equivale a
8,80 bolívar venezolano
31 ago. 21:09 UTC · 
Fuente:Google

Cotización del Petro https://www.mercantilbanco.com/mercprod/campaigns/cotizacion_P/cotizacion_petro.pdf
::


----------



## bmbnct (1 Sep 2018)

Petro, la criptomoneda de Venezuela que no se encuentra en ninguna parte | Economía | EL PAÍS


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2018)

Enlace de otro banco....con Petro....
Bolívar Soberano y Unidad de Cuenta Petro | Banco Nacional de Crédito
::
En la red Movistar desde España hay que tener cuidado, muchas veces te bloquean y otras te dirigen a páginas porno....y en lo peor piratean con MitM.
:XX:
Cambio según Google...
1 yen equivale a
0,54 bolívar venezolano
1 sept. 16:22 UTC ·


----------



## bmbnct (1 Sep 2018)




----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (1 Sep 2018)

Otro banco con petro.....
Bancaribe
::
La desesperación de los CM de la impresora de papeles de colorines es total.....


----------



## Nico (1 Sep 2018)

Sé que tu grado de tolerancia al ridículo es brutal... pero créeme que cada dia te superas más y más.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (2 Sep 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Sé que tu grado de tolerancia al ridículo es brutal... pero créeme que cada dia te superas más y más.



Tiene que ser troll. Ni mazuste es tan subnormal, ya no aparece por aquí. Ni pueblochavista. Qué cosas jajajaj.

Esto no es gracioso; es trágico.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (2 Sep 2018)

Y otro banco venezolano con petro....
Viernes 31/08/2018: Un bolívar soberano equivale a 3.600 Petros (Bs. 1 = 3.600 PTR)
Banplus.com
::
Pasen, pasen, no me sean tímidos y recojan su ladrillo....

Edito...alguna banca privada no lo ha asumido aún....como este caso.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Sep 2018)

Bueno, al final pusieron el cambio bien....
Jueves 6/09/2018: Un Petro equivale a Bs. "soberanos" 3.600 (1 PTR = Bs. 3.600)
Banplus.com
::
Edito....cambios de Google....de las monedas básicas del nuevo orden.....
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 1,15 rublo ruso
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 1,84 yen
1 bolívar venezolano equivale a 0,11 yuan
7 sept. 8:54 UTC


----------



## tmoliterno (14 Sep 2018)

¿Se sabe algo del petro y de los lingoticos?


----------



## Mig29 (15 Sep 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Bueno, al final pusieron el cambio bien....
> Jueves 6/09/2018: Un Petro equivale a Bs. "soberanos" 3.600 (1 PTR = Bs. 3.600)
> Banplus.com
> ::
> ...



Y el banco aquel ruso en el que dijiste que habías comprado petros hace unos meses?
Ese mismo que lo negaba por activa y por pasiva?
Sigue en tu universo paralelo de cuñado de deep web, eres de lo mas lamentable que he visto por burbuja, y ya es decir.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (15 Sep 2018)

tmoliterno dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo del petro y de los lingoticos?



Según Hércules SUBNORMAL 2013 el Petro es todo un éxito.


----------



## Nico (16 Sep 2018)

Si quieres reirte un rato ve leyendo este reporte.

Voy a preparar una nota con el mismo porque demuestra el grado de incompetencia, estafa y locura que impera en Venezuela actualmente.

Trata sobre el fraude del PETRO justamente:

Superintendente de Criptoactivos entregó el absoluto control del Petro a Social US C.A. - Venezuela al dia


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (16 Sep 2018)

El Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV) publicó este viernes los resultados de la subasta número 36 del Sistema de Mercado Flotante (Dicom), fijando el precio del dólar en BsS 61,33.

Los datos del organismo emisor señalan que la cotización del euro fue de BsS 71,51, mientras que el yuan chino quedó en BsS 8,93, la lira turca en BsS 10,00, el rublo se ubicó en BsS 0,90 y se adjudicaron $2.535.604,03.

Considerando que en la subasta anterior el dólar se ubicó en BsS 61,93, el resultado de esta dejó 0,6 céntimos menos, y el valor del euro ascendió 0,5 céntimos.

Tasa Dicom bajó a BsS 61,33 por dólar | Banca y Negocios
::
El petro sigue fijando el cambio dólar-Bolivar .... por eso los chicos de la impresora de papeles están histéricos....
:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (16 Sep 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> El Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV) publicó este viernes los resultados de la subasta número 36 del Sistema de Mercado Flotante (Dicom), fijando el precio del dólar en BsS 61,33.
> 
> Los datos del organismo emisor señalan que la cotización del euro fue de BsS 71,51, mientras que el yuan chino quedó en BsS 8,93, la lira turca en BsS 10,00, el rublo se ubicó en BsS 0,90 y se adjudicaron $2.535.604,03.
> 
> ...



Que te calles ya puto retrasado de los cojones


----------



## jam14 (21 Sep 2018)

tmoliterno dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo del petro y de los lingoticos?





Venezuela: El 'petro' comenzará a operar como moneda de intercambio a partir de octubre - RT


----------



## Gonzalor (21 Sep 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Venezuela: El 'petro' comenzará a operar como moneda de intercambio a partir de octubre - RT



Los van a intercambiar por cromos de futbolistas en el patio de los colegios


----------



## tmoliterno (24 Sep 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Venezuela: El 'petro' comenzará a operar como moneda de intercambio a partir de octubre - RT



Al final va a ser verdad eso de "Será en octubre". :Aplauso:


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Sep 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *¿por fin?*



Déjalo ya, ¿no ves que ni tú ni el autobusero matón de tu jefe engañáis ya a nadie?


----------



## ELVR (26 Sep 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *¿por fin?*



¿Pero qué les da a algunos con los primeros de octubre?


----------



## Nico (28 Sep 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *¿por fin?*



¿ Quieres seguir pasando verguenza ? :rolleye:

---------- Post added 28-sep-2018 at 08:40 ----------

Aclaro por las dudas (estos chavistas son un poquito cortos de entendederas).

Que vayan a *hacer más propaganda* (como con los lingoticos o durante MESES que *Mazuste y pueblochavista* nos masacraron con miles de videos del Petro) *no tengo ninguna duda.*

Que *mientan y manipulen INTERNAMENTE* en Venezuela con cotizaciones ficticias o cosas similares... *ninguna duda*.

Pero que vaya a salir "el Petro" como una criptomoneda de la puta madre *al mercado internacional*... nones.

Posiblemente traten de manipular algún exchange pedorro donde se comprarán y venderan *un petro entre ellos* para simular una 'cotización' pero, se olvidan que en este mundo *los datos ESTAN AL ACCESO DE CUALQUIERA* (a diferencia de las estadísticas venezolanas que no se publican desde 2013) y, deteminar *el RIDICULO Y FALSO VOLUMEN va a estar al alcance de cualquiera.*

Harán propaganda dos semanas y luego lo dejarán morir (como hicieron con el lanzamiento del petro que, de repente "se olvidaron" que existía). :rolleye:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (29 Sep 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *¿por fin?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Qué tal te ha sentado el puto fraude y fracaso del Petro? Porque tú lo defendías con ahínco, con auténtica pasión. 

¿No tienes nada de espíritu crítico? ¿Ni un poquito?


----------



## Juan_Cuesta (30 Sep 2018)

¡RECHAZAN LOS BOLÍVARES! Comerciantes en Táchira exigen pesos colombianos


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Sep 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


>



Mañana es 1 de octubre. 

Hace unas semanas el Gobierno venezolano dijo que el Petro iba -por fin- a ser medio de pago.

Ni 24 horas faltan y aún no se sabe nada.

¿A ti te parece que esto es no ya serio, sino mínimamente defendible o razonable? 

Bueno se me olvidaba. La culpa es de Colombia, de USA, de las mafias, y la abuela fuma. :XX: En fin; un propagandista lamentable.


----------



## jam14 (1 Oct 2018)

Maduro anuncia el inicio de la etapa de despliegue de la criptomoneda venezolana Petro - RT


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *cambiaron la web oficial del petro
> elpetro.gob.ve*
> 
> *¿ahora si por fin arranca el petro?*
> ...



Pero pero pero pero... Si llevas meses afirmando que el Petro estaba plenamente operativo :8:

Y no te he visto rectificar ni nada :8:

Tienes mucha credibilidad :XX:

:bla: :bla: :bla:

---------- Post added 01-oct-2018 at 20:01 ----------

Por cierto la página que has puesto ni siquiera funciona ::

---------- Post added 01-oct-2018 at 20:02 ----------

Por cierto invoco a HerculesPoirot2013, que también decía que tenía Petros... ¿Ahora resulta que no era verdad? Sois un LOL continuo macho


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (1 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> buscame donde dije que el petro, como token nem, estaba activo, circulando e intercambiandose en exchanges venezolanas e internacionales.
> 
> 
> unos cuantos en el extranjero informan lo mismo.
> ...



Jajaja qué cinismo :XX:


----------



## tastas (2 Oct 2018)

No se puede y menos vergüenza. Estos también son del gobierno de la dignidad?

Taptap


----------



## Nico (2 Oct 2018)

*La "criptoestafa" del "Petro 2.0"*

*Cambios en el “White paper”* y una aparente “galleta” en el concepto de cadena de bloques. Nueve meses después de que el Gobierno de Nicolás Maduro lanzara el “petro”, la criptomoneda oficial del Gobierno de Venezuela.

Pedro García Otero / ND

Para economistas como Alexander Guerrero, este lanzamiento del “Petro 2.0”, como lo denomina, es una mejora con relación a la criptomoneda lanzada en enero (a la cual este experto califica simple y llanamente como “una estafa”) pero sigue siendo una moneda fiduciaria, un mecanismo alterno de pago al bolívar, y *no un criptoactivo*. “El Petro 2.0 seguirá siendo un dinero desmaterializado y digitalizado, que Maduro hará creer que puede ser divisa, en realidad será otra moneda fiduciaria paralela al bolívar, en Suiza hay una similar”, indica.

Alexander Guerrero
@AlexGuerreroE

*El PETRO V. 1.0 es puesto de lado*, y es sustituido por PETRO V 2.0 tomando la forma de dinero paralelo, aunque aún conservan aspectos excéntricos sin valor intrínseco como reservas de petróleo, oro, hierro, diamante, (olvidaron la bauxita) y el estiércol de chivos y burros

*1. ¿Cuántos petros pueden emitirse?*

El libro blanco del petro mantiene la emisión de 100 millones de petros, pero señala que “el petro *contará con tantas emisiones* como haya lugar en relación a las reservas que haya fijadas como respaldo, en un lapso de diez años”. Es decir, el monto no será fijo, una característica fundamental de una criptomoneda. *Tomando en cuenta que Nicolás Maduro dijo el 20 de agosto que el bolívar soberano “estará anclado al petro” y que un mes después, la liquidez en bolívares soberanos era 152% más alta*, el hecho de que no solo se devalúe el bolívar mediante la emisión inorgánica de dinero, sino que también se haga emitiendo petros, no es descartable.

*2. ¿Cuál es el valor de un petro?*

Hasta este lunes, la cosa estaba muy clara: 60 dólares, el equivalente a un barril de petróleo de la cesta venezolana. Pero ahora, tiene un algoritmo diferente: Es una mezcla entre petróleo, oro, aluminio y hierro. Cómo puede respaldar esto a una criptomoneda es una discusión diferente, pero por lo pronto, *es mucho más difícil calcular el valor*, aunque el Gobierno lo mantiene en $60. También es una discusión diferente por qué una criptomoneda tiene un valor fijo, cuando todas fluctúan de acuerdo a la oferta y la demanda… Y surgen otras interrogantes: ¿Cómo se puede respaldar una criptomoneda en aluminio y hierro, cuando su producción en Venezuela no llega al 10% de su capacidad instalada? ¿Cuál es la producción de oro en el país?

*3. ¿Cuál es el “blockchain” del Petro?*

Inicialmente, según el Gobierno, el Petro se había montado sobre la cadena de bloques NEM, una de las más conocidas y confiables del mundo. *Pero ahora Maduro habla de un “blockchain soberano, nacional”*, y denuncia “ataques desde Colombia y Francia”. Una de las características de las cadenas de bloques es justamente el hecho de que son inatacables por ser totalmente descentralizadas. El concepto de una cadena de bloques centralizada, en unos servidores, muy del estilo de los servidores de un banco central, no es compatible con las criptomonedas. Si hay una cadena de bloques centralizada, no es susceptible de minería, y por lo tanto, *todos los anuncios de “minería universitaria” hechos previamente por Maduro, carecen de sentido.*

*4. ¿Cuántos petros se han vendido?*

En febrero, Maduro afirmaba que “se han observado 292.000 ofertas de intención de compra del Petro, de las cuales 36% son en dólares, 15% en euros, 18% en Ethereum y 31% en Bitcoin. Hoy solamente ingresaron a la página para interconectarse, bajar información del petro, 950.000 personas”, como recuerda la página criptonoticias.com. Sin embargo, aunque el mandatario había anunciado ofertas de intención de compra por 5 mil millones de dólares, el blockchain de la criptomoneda en NEM apenas registraba transacciones por el equivalente a unos *136.000 dólares del 25 de marzo al 6 de mayo.* Por su parte, el economista Alejandro Grisanti solo reseñaba un intercambio similar ocurrido el 26 de abril, entre dos bancos del Estado (Bicentenario y Venezuela).

====

- No es la misma cosa (ni siquiera el Whitepaper, ni la Web son las mismas !!).
- Es pura paja.
- Sólo sirve para "marear la perdiz" sobre la hiperinflación y la dolarización forzada (y pretendidamente oculta) que hace el Gobierno.
- Para ser el Gobierno más mentiroso del mundo, no tiene ni sentido detenerse en este mamarracho.

---------- Post added 02-oct-2018 at 21:32 ----------

El Petro tiene una historia de intrigas del poder palaciego | Konzapata

Cito del artículo:

Y se convencieron de que la idea podía funcionar cuando en aquella partida se registraron –lo dice la fuente del Ministerio de Finanzas- órdenes de compra por 3.700 millones de dólares. Mejor dicho, *“intenciones de compra”*. 

Esto llevó a un emocionado Maduro a decir que el Petro *había levantado 5.000 millones de dólares en la preventa. Lo cual no era cierto.* Ni era la cifra ni el Petro había levantado los 5.000 millones de dólares, que ya esto de los 5.000 millones de dólares es una fijación si recordamos los 5.000 millones de dólares del crédito chino. 

La verdad es que hubo “intenciones” por 3.700 millones que *no pudieron concretarse porque no hubo mecanismos para hacerlo*. Intentaron usar el Bandes de Uruguay como puente bancario, y no fue posible. Las transferencias eran rechazadas, señala la fuente. Ahora, el fracaso no es que sea fracaso. Demostró que el esquema puede funcionar. En consecuencia, se desataron los demonios de la intriga palaciega. Y esa intriga por quién controlaba el Petro lo retrasó todo. 

Todavía, el 24 de agosto, el ministro de Tecnología, Hugbel Roa, le señaló a la agencia Reuters que *la tecnología detrás del Petro estaba en desarrollo y que “nadie ha podido hacer uso del Petro”*, y que tampoco “se ha recibido el recurso”. Esto confirma lo anterior. Pero no aclara lo que realmente pasó. 

Cada grupo quiso entrar con un asesor en tecnología. Que si unos uruguayos. Unos ecuatorianos. Unos venezolanos. Que si Simón Zerpa tenía a los suyos que no salieron con nada, pero el ministro no pagó consecuencias puesto que pertenece al anillo del poder. Se presentaron propuestas de asesorías que *oscilaban entre 70 y 630 millones de dólares.* No fueron aprobadas, en honor a la verdad. Sin embargo, todo eso entraba y formaba parte de la intriga que se desató para controlar al Petro. 

Y esa intriga paralizó el desarrollo tecnológico, hasta que Hugbel Roa y un equipo uruguayo se supone que avanzaron y ello es lo que ahora, se supone, es lo que Maduro relanza. "Hoy estamos poniendo en marcha el blockchain nacional del Petro (...) a partir de hoy van a entrar en funcionamiento todos los mecanismos para que cualquier venezolano pueda inscribirse y participar".



:XX::XX:


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (2 Oct 2018)

La pregunta es: se puede hacer peor? 

A mí la verdad es que no me parece gracioso. Me parece triste.


----------



## Nico (3 Oct 2018)

Sé que tu comprensión lectora es baja (siendo chavista es natural) pero ahí no dice que "atacaron la blockchain", están CITANDO A MADURO que dice que tuvieron "ciberataques" pero, como siempre Maduro, mezcla todo y no es claro. Yo entiendo que puede referirse a la web.

Si tienes OTRA CITA de Maduro, ponla para comparar. 

A que no ?


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (3 Oct 2018)

"mientes más que hablas," dice :XX:

Se puede tener menos vergüenza??? :XX:


----------



## Nico (3 Oct 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> "mientes más que hablas," dice :XX:
> 
> Se puede tener menos vergüenza??? :XX:





El tipo que puso *90 páginas de propaganda mentirosa y falsedades* en este hilo... realmente no sé si "son" o se "hacen". :rolleye:


----------



## Nico (6 Oct 2018)

Ya van *SEIS (6) días* desde el relanzamiento del "Petro 2.0" (el 1.0 no llegó a existir) y, a la fecha:

- *No sabemos* cuál es la blockchain.
- *No sabemos* dónde se compra, dónde se vende, cuánto cuesta
- *No sabemos* cuántos se han emitido, cuántos se van a emitir.
- *No sabemos* en que exchanges cotiza.

Hola *pueblochavista* !


----------



## MIP (6 Oct 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Ya van *SEIS (6) días* desde el relanzamiento del "Petro 2.0" (el 1.0 no llegó a existir)





Mientes, mis petros me arropan por la noche y me dicen "te quiero"


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (6 Oct 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Ya van *SEIS (6) días* desde el relanzamiento del "Petro 2.0" (el 1.0 no llegó a existir) y, a la fecha:
> 
> - *No sabemos* cuál es la blockchain.
> - *No sabemos* dónde se compra, dónde se vende, cuánto cuesta
> ...



Es una cosa salvaje


----------



## Nico (13 Oct 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Ya van *SEIS (6) días* desde el relanzamiento del "Petro 2.0" (el 1.0 no llegó a existir) y, a la fecha:
> 
> - *No sabemos* cuál es la blockchain.
> - *No sabemos* dónde se compra, dónde se vende, cuánto cuesta
> ...



===

Ya van *DOCE (12) DIAS.*

Hola *pueblochavista* !


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (20 Oct 2018)

Ya van 20 días y nada se sabe
Qué ridículo lamentable


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (25 Oct 2018)

Air Europa y Venezuela firman acuerdos de inversión respaldados en petros.
Air Europa y Venezuela firman acuerdos de inversión respaldados en petros - RT
Yo no vendo mis Petros por ahora...ni mis bitcoins.
::


----------



## chavisto (26 Oct 2018)

*la ultima noticia sobre el Petro*


> van a empezar con una *Web Wallet*
> es decir, la wallet del petro estara online en la pagina web petro.gob.ve
> otras criptomonedas tambien tienen su web wallet.
> 
> ...



*eso es todo por los momentos.
y al que no le guste el Petro ya sabe que tiene que hacer, simplemente no comprarlo y no aceptarlo.
lo demas son pajas mentales de zascandiles y demas cuenta cuentos.*


----------



## Gonzalor (26 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *la ultima noticia sobre el Petro*
> 
> 
> *eso es todo por los momentos.
> ...



¿Y a ti te pagan en Petros por intentar estafar a la peña con esa mierda?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (26 Oct 2018)

Cotización del Petro.....
http://www.bcv.org.ve/estadisticas/export/precios-petro
::


----------



## das kind (26 Oct 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Air Europa y Venezuela firman acuerdos de inversión respaldados en petros.
> Air Europa y Venezuela firman acuerdos de inversión respaldados en petros - RT
> *Yo no vendo mis Petros por ahora*...ni mis bitcoins.
> ::




Ya... ¿se refiere a los Petros que había comprado antes (cuando no existían) o los de ahora?
::


----------



## Nico (26 Oct 2018)

Hazmerreir 2.0 en marcha ! 

PD = Vieron que los propagandistas venezolanos han borrado como 30 mensajes en el hilo para tapar las verguenzas ? (qué pena que no hice copia para ver qué post borraron)


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (27 Oct 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Air Europa y Venezuela firman acuerdos de inversión respaldados en petros.
> Air Europa y Venezuela firman acuerdos de inversión respaldados en petros - RT
> Yo no vendo mis Petros por ahora...ni mis bitcoins.
> ::



Cuáles petros???

Los de hace 9 meses o los de ahora???

Cada uno va con una tecnología diferente, tienen White papera distintos...

Espera...

ERES SUBNORMAL??

Y la respuesta es que sí. Lo eres. Hércules Poirot 2013 el subnormal retrasado estafador mentiroso. no

A tomar por culo ya hombre.

Y Pueblochavista sigue dando vergüenza el pobre. Mazuste directamente ha borrado decenas de mensajes en este hilo :XX:

Lamentable.


----------



## Nico (27 Oct 2018)

Pobre Mazu... debe gastar más tiempo borrando sus mensajes que haciendo los copy&paste habituales.


----------



## Melloni (27 Oct 2018)

me parece aburrido que no hallan borrado el hilo completo, o anclado una sintesis realista de la estafa del petro


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (28 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *hablando de borrar mensajes o borrar el hilo... pues no seria mala idea.
> con el nuevo Petro 2.0 la poca informacion que habia ha quedado outdated.
> el resto, un 90%, es puro flood de zascandil.
> 
> ...



Jajaja. Qué poquita vergüenza compañero. 

:XX:

Pero tú te lees?


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2018)

Típico propagandista... borremos la mierda para que nadie se acuerde de las mentiras y volvamos a mentir de modo "fresco" 

Son de terror !... suerte que la gente no mastica vidrio y se da cuenta de estas cosas. :no:

Ellos creerán que borrando mensajes (van por los 40 borrados más o menos) consiguen tapar sus verguenzas. :bla:

De todos modos *se van a llevar un chasco MAS GRANDE todavía*... dales unos días para que se les caiga el tinglado de mentiras (los números no mienten). :: ::


----------



## jam14 (29 Oct 2018)

Comienza la venta de petros en Venezuela: ¿Cómo se adquiere esta criptomoneda? - RT


----------



## barborico (29 Oct 2018)

https://www.petro.gob.ve/descargas/Petro_whitepaper.pdf

La risión


----------



## das kind (29 Oct 2018)

Uy, el que quiera hacerlos líquidos tendrá que abonar una "tasa administrativa" del 5%. ::::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Oct 2018)

barborico dijo:


> https://www.petro.gob.ve/descargas/Petro_whitepaper.pdf
> 
> La risión



Jajajajajajajaja lamentable.

A ver, Hércules Subnormal 2013. 

Dónde están ahora los Petros que "tienes"???? :XX:

Qué destrozo.


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2018)

No sé si te gusta el ridículo o es que eres chavista.

Es una foto de propaganda, con un chino de la misión que está en Venezuela, ha comprado UN petro y la orden de compra es la Nro 23 (o sea NADIE ha comprado petros).

Qué sigue ?, Maduro comprando otro petro con la orden de compra Nro 24 ?

Hazte un favor... no pases más verguenza que ya da hasta apuro hacerte estos comentarios. Puede que no tengas dignidad pero el resto sentimos lástima y pena como personas normales.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (30 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *esta se la tomaron cuando dijo: "mila zascandil, ya tengo mi petlo"
> y la china cagada de la risa de zascandil.*



Hace tiempo que los chinos controlan el Petro, en la fase anterior de preventa los bancos chinos te los facilitaban. Yo los adquirí por esa vía.
::


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Oct 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Hace tiempo que los chinos controlan el Petro, en la fase anterior de preventa los bancos chinos te los facilitaban. Yo los adquirí por esa vía.
> ::



Pero Petros de los de antes o de los de ahora? :XX:


----------



## das kind (30 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *hablando de borrar mensajes o borrar el hilo... pues no seria mala idea.
> con el nuevo Petro 2.0 la poca informacion que habia ha quedado outdated.
> el resto, un 90%, es puro flood de zascandil.
> 
> ...




Se me había pasado citar este mensaje. Lleno el hilo de mierda y después propongo que se borre todo. :XX::XX::XX:

No se puede tener menos vergüenza.

---------- Post added 30-oct-2018 at 10:22 ----------




Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Hace tiempo que los chinos controlan el Petro, en la fase anterior de preventa los bancos chinos te los facilitaban. Yo los adquirí por esa vía.
> ::




Pero, ¿no dijo Ud. que fue a través de un banco ruso? :XX::XX::XX::XX:

Joder, el mejor troll de Burbuja... gracias por las risas, Calopez.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (30 Oct 2018)

Jajajajaja.

Grande Pueblo.


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Oct 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *llegaron unos rusos a Caracas para comprar Petros.
> la foto fue justo cuando estaban discutiendo y sacando cuentas
> de cuantos miles de petros iban a comprar.*



Lo único que pueden estar discutiendo los rusos es si los venezolanos seréis enculados con o sin vaselina.
A ver si os habéis creído que esa gente es tan gilipollas como vosotros.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (31 Oct 2018)

Creo que Pueblo gasta un fino humor...
Ánimo compañero.


----------



## Nico (4 Nov 2018)

Título del Hilo: *Hilo oficial de Petro (I)*

Mensaje de pueblochavista:



pueblochavista dijo:


> Cofundador de Ethereum revela que
> el lanzamiento de Ethereum *v2.0*
> “no está tan lejos”
> 
> ...




ienso: ienso:

¿ Se equivocó del hilo ?
¿ Se equivocó de nickname ?

¿ Ya está en cortocircuito ?

ienso: ienso:


----------



## Nico (4 Nov 2018)

Venezuela es un Estado fallido en toda la regla. 

Que Maduro (y el propio Chavez) no tuvieran ni idea de economía puede ser aceptable (no todos los tipos con habilidad política conocen de economía) pero, la clave de un buen gobierno es tener EQUIPOS COMPETENTES en todas las áreas.

El chavismo, como buen personalismo acendrado no fue capaz de hacer esto.

Siempre lo comparo con *BOLIVIA*.

Evo Morales es un personaje "simpático" que, de economía sabe menos que Chavez y Maduro juntos... pero a él lo usan para los discursos !. Lo tienen paseando en su avión privado todo el día de un lado para otro. Se sube a la amante de turno para tener sexo a 10.000 metros de altura y, va saludando por todos lados.

Sin embargo, el gobierno REAL está en manos de su Vice-Presidente, un tipo competente que ha puesto excelentes Ministros de Economía.

¿ Resultado ?

Bolivia NO tiene inflación. Bolivia ha crecido de modo ininterrumpido durante todos estos años. Bolivia NO tiene desabastecimiento y, por el contrario, el clima de negocios es de lo mejorcito que hay.

Venezuela, mil veces más poderosa que Bolivia ha destruido *el 70% de toda la riqueza nacional* en 20 años y está sumida en la hiperinflación, el desabastecimiento y la destrucción de todas sus infraestructuras.

Mientras que Bolivia *está mejor que nunca antes*, Venezuela tardará DECADAS en recuperar un mínimo grado de coherencia, armonía y operatividad en todas sus áreas.

Lo del Petro es otro dislate más del delirante de Maduro y la caterva de mediocres ignorantes de la que se ha rodeado. Parece un programa cómico en vez de un Equipo de Gobierno.

En el caos absoluto en el que gobierna supuestamente ha creado el Petro para "atar" el bolivar soberano (moneda destruida y, en la práctica, inútil e inexistente) pero, en vez de dejar que el Petro fluctúe al valor del dólar -y usarlo como tapadera para no decir que "dolarizó" la economía sino que la "petrolizó"- lo que ha hecho es *PONERLE UN PRECIO FIJO EN BOLIVARES*. ::

What ? :8:

¿ Resulta que "ancló" el bolivar al Petro pero el Petro tiene un "precio fijo" de 3600 bolívares ?... ¿ qué carajo es esto ? ::

En esta comedia (trágica) de dislates y errores que es el Gobierno de Maduro no dejan de inventarse idioteces, cada una más loca y delirante que la anterior.

Sin MONEDA una economía moderna no funciona pero, Venezuela NO PUEDE TENER MONEDA porque, de tenerla, tendría que reconocer abiertamente que el sueldo de la gente es de *U$S 7* y que han sido un FRACASO.

En vez de aceptar su fracaso y cambiar (o irse para que venga alguien que sepa y ordene esto) prefieren *sumar capa sobre capa de mentiras, engaños, dislates, inventos jocosos y mierda pura.*

Si el petro tiene un "precio fijo" de 3600 bolívares en la práctica lo que está anclado no es el bolivar sino el petro.

Y, por mal que le pese al régimen, hoy el bolivar *cotiza a 240 por dólar*... no *65* como se inventan en sus "subastas DICOM".

En su delirio piensan que la gente va a entregarles dólares y euros por "petros" al "cambio" *que ellos fijan* cuando la gente no tiene problemas en entregar dólares o euros por BOLIVARES *al cambio "real" de 240 x dólar (270 si son euros).*

Inventarse un 'petro' para tratar de imaginar algo diferente es sólo propio *de la mente delirante de estos personajes siniestros que tomaron en sus manos uno de los países más ricos de América Latina para convertirlo en un estercolero dantesco.*





.


----------



## Divad (7 Nov 2018)

China comprando Petro a cambio de barriles... pasen a recoger el zasca monumental ::



> El director del Banco de Desarrollo de China, Tian Yunhay, expresó su respaldo al Gobierno venezolano por el inicio de la venta de la criptomoneda petro y fue una de las autoridades que acudió a la Superintendencia Nacional de Criptoactivos a comprar la moneda digital. (...)



Director del Banco de Desarrollo de China expresa apoyo a venta del petro venezolano - Sputnik Mundo



Spoiler



El FIN del timo fiduciario está cerca :Baile:


Spoiler



Con bitcoin te arruinarás!


Spoiler



Ethereum es el caballo ganador Enterprise Ethereum Alliance


----------



## barborico (7 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> - "buen dia señorita"
> - "buen dia"
> - "vengo a comprar esa vaina que zascandil dice que no existen"
> - "¿los petros?"
> ...



Joojojo

jujuju

jejeje

Puto insomnio


----------



## Divad (7 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> - "buen dia señorita"
> - "buen dia"
> - "vengo a comprar esa vaina que zascandil dice que no existen"
> - "¿los petros?"
> ...



Espabile que para final de año ya no hará falta hacer cambios de divisas porque el timofiduciario dejará de existir :: 
Twitter


----------



## jam14 (7 Nov 2018)

Venezuela: Petros podrán ser convertidos en monedas extranjeras - RT


----------



## Nico (7 Nov 2018)

A ver... aclaremos un poco esta ridiculez para que los propagandistas no pasen verguenza de sus ignorancias:

Pasos y condiciones para ahorrar en petros a travÃ©s del sistema Patria

Aquí tienen todo el procedimiento para comprar Petros:

*Caracas, 6 de noviembre de 2018*.- Desde el 5 de noviembre se encuentra disponible en el Sistema Patria la opción del ahorro digital con la criptomoneda venezolana el petro, que permite al usuario invertir en una moneda cuyo valor se encuentra respaldado en las riquezas petroleras y mineras del país, informó patria.org.ve.

Los venezolanos *con carnet de la patria, residenciados en el país, que estén registrados en el Sistema Patria* y deseen invertir sus ahorros en la criptomoneda venezolana, deberán hacerlo ingresando al sistema http: //www.patria.org.ve/; allí el usuario *deberá ingresar su número de cédula de identidad* y la contraseña que habitualmente utiliza.

1. Deberá seleccionar la opción "Monedero", posterior pulsará la pestaña "Plan de Ahorro". En esa sección, la plataforma le ofrecerá una introducción sobre el proyecto de ahorrar en oro y ahorrar en petro. Es importante que el ahorrista posea saldo suficiente en su monedero digital para realizar las operaciones.

2. Si desea ahorrar en petro, deberá seleccionar la opción "Ahorrar en Petro" y el sistema actualizará la ventana mostrando los datos de su saldo disponible a invertir y la alternativa de "otro monto", si desea invertir solo una parte de sus fondos. El sistema mostrará el monto en bolívares soberanos de su gasto y el monto en petros a ahorrar.

3. Finalmente el usuario deberá marcar la opción *"Declaro conocer los términos adscritos en la Primera convocatoria del Plan de Ahorro en Petro, de la Superintendencia Nacional de Criptoactivos y Actividades Conexas (Sunacrip)"* .

El mecanismo de ahorro contempla tres amortizaciones (pagos) trimestrales: *A los 90 días, 180 días o 270 días y un pago final a los 365 días* a partir de la fecha que el usuario realizó su inversión.

De acuerdo con datos aportados en la primera convocatoria del Plan de Ahorro en Petro, cada amortización (reintegro de capital),* se hará por un monto en bolívares soberanos*; es decir, se tomará en cuenta el total de petros ahorrados por el usuario y *se multiplicará por la Tasa de Cambio del Petro del día de la amortización y por el Tipo de Cambio a Dólar del mismo día de la amortización, en este caso, se emplea la última cotización publicada en la página web del Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV), vigente para la fecha de la valoración*; luego, esta cifra se divide por cuatro, el total será el monto final que recibirá el ahorrista.

==> *NOTA: TE PAGAN EN BOLIVARES A LA TASA QUE ELLOS FIJAN.*

*Condiciones para ahorristas en petros*

La superintendencia de criptoactivos garantiza a los ahorristas, que, ante variaciones inesperadas hacia la baja del precio del petro en los mercados financieros, o del tipo de cambio; el pago a ser recibido por los ahorristas en cada amortización *será igual al valor en bolívares soberanos de la porción equivalente de la inversión inicial.*

==> *NOTA: POR AHI TE DEVUELVEN "EN BOLIVARES" LO MISMO QUE PUSISTE, SIN INTERESES Y HABIENDO PERDIDO UN AÑO DE HIPERINFLACION.*

El ahorrista, podrá solicitar a la Sunacrip *la liberación anticipada de instrumento*. En caso de que dicha solicitud sea realizada antes de los 90 días posteriores al inicio del ahorro, el ahorrista *asume el riesgo de que el precio del instrumento no resulte aplicable a la garantía del mantenimiento de valor de la inversión inicial, además de la aplicación de una penalidad de comisión por retiro de 0,1% .*

==> *NOTA: SI RETIRAS EL DINERO ANTES, NI TE GARANTIZAN DEVOLVERTE LO MISMO Y TE COBRAN EL 0,1%*

A partir de la fecha de inicio de la inversión, se procederá a descontar los fondos del monedero electrónico del Sistema Patria, que está disponible de lunes a sábado, en horario comprendido de 6:00 de la mañana y 10:59 de la noche.

===

Queda claro entonces.

1) Pones bolívares.
2) Los petros *NO PUEDES USARLOS PARA NADA* (no te los dan)
3) Te devuelven *BOLIVARES*.
4) Te lo devuelven *en 4 cuotas*.
5) La cotización *la FIJAN ELLOS*
6) Si quieren te devuelven *EL MISMO DINERO QUE PUSISTE* (pierdes toda la inflación que es de más de 100.000% anual)

===

Realmente supongo que las colas de gente comprando petros han de ser kilométricas


----------



## das kind (7 Nov 2018)

Traiga Ud. su dinero, que ya veremos lo que hacemos con ello y lo que le devolvemos. :XX::XX:


----------



## chavisto (8 Nov 2018)

por lo que tengo entendido
el "ahorro en petros" es una opcion mas
solo para venezolanos con "carnet de la patria" y bolivares.

es decir
no crearon una criptomoneda, blockchain y demas
solo para "ahorro en petros" a traves del "carnet de la patria".
no tendria sentido.
¿se entendio?

si "ahorro en petros" es bueno o malo, ya ese es otro tema
que solo le interesa a los venezolanos con "carnet de la patria" y bolivares.
es decir, offtopic en este hilo
porque todos menos pueblochavista son extranjeros sin "carnet de la patria" y sin bolivares.

esta es la pagina principal una vez que haces login en la "PetroApp" (web wallet)
como se puede ver "ahorro en petros" es una opcion mas.


----------



## Nico (8 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> ¿se entendio?




Honestamente ?... *NO !* :rolleye:

Dicen que "_garantizan en oro y petróleo_" pero, *lo que está escrito* es que *TE DAN BOLIVARES a la COTIZACION QUE ELLOS FIJAN*. ::

Lo quieres explicar de nuevo ?


----------



## chavisto (8 Nov 2018)

si, zascandil.

has copiado y pegado una noticia sobre la opcion "ahorro en petros".
segun tengo entendido, "ahorro en petros" es una opcion mas
solo para venezolanos con "carnet de la patria" y bolivares.

como cuando entras al sistema online de tu banco
y tienes diferentes opciones y planes de ahorro, credito, ecetera.

no es que van a meter a todos los que han comprado y compren petros con divisas u otras criptomonedas
en eso que han llamado "ahorro en petros" y despues devolverle bolivares.
¿o acaso tu tienes una cuenta bancaria en bolivares a donde transferirte?

el tema de garantizar en oro, petroleo y demas
ya esta mas que explicado.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Nov 2018)

Nico dijo:


> A ver... aclaremos un poco esta ridiculez para que los propagandistas no pasen verguenza de sus ignorancias:
> 
> Pasos y condiciones para ahorrar en petros a travÃ©s del sistema Patria
> 
> ...



Se puede hacer PEOR????


----------



## barborico (8 Nov 2018)

Adrenocromo dijo:


> Se puede hacer PEOR????



Solo hay que darles tiempo, y lo volverán a hacer.


----------



## Nico (8 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> no es que van a meter a todos los que han comprado y compren petros con divisas u otras criptomonedas
> en eso que han llamado "ahorro en petros" y despues devolverle bolivares.
> ¿o acaso tu tienes una cuenta bancaria en bolivares a donde transferirte?



A ver si entendemos... :XX:

Existe un "petro" que es una... criptomoneda ? :rolleye:, que se las dan a los que la pagan en dólares y otra que se llama "petro ahorro" que es un papel que le dan al que paga con bolívares. :rolleye:

Entonces uno puede usar los petros y el otro tiene un papel que no puede usar porque le van a dar bolívares más adelante a la cotización que fije el gobierno.

O, lo que sería un depósito bancario de toda la vida pero dicho de modo complicado para ver si engañan a alguien ?

O es otra cosa ?

Es como los "lingoticos de oro" que tampoco te los dan porque te devuelven un papel que luego te cambian por bolivares al cambio que ellos fijan pero que tampoco es ORO sino PAPELES.

===

Vaya!... pocas veces había visto tanta "claridad" :XX::XX:


----------



## chavisto (8 Nov 2018)

lo importante es que:
- el petro ya existe
- hay un explorador de la blockchain accesible al publico
- hay almenos una web wallet

queda pendiente:
- una mobile wallet y una desktop wallet
- la transferencia entre wallets
- aunque sea una exchange

el principal objetivo del petro es
saltarse el bloqueo, el dolar, el sistema swift y la madre que los pario
lo demas es secundario


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> lo importante es que:
> - el petro ya existe
> - hay un explorador de la blockchain accesible al publico
> - hay almenos una web wallet
> ...



Te lo he completado un poco


----------



## barborico (8 Nov 2018)

Que si que si, que todos somos multis del zascandil ese

Hazte un puto favor y haz lo que debes, no lo que te han dicho que debes hacer.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (8 Nov 2018)

Bueno pero el Petro original entonces existía o no??? En qué quedamos? Porque Hércules Subnormal 2013 se jactaba de tener minoyes y minoyes de ellos... 

En serio. No se puede hacer peor


----------



## chavisto (8 Nov 2018)

explorador.petro.gob.ve
+540 bloques


----------



## Nico (8 Nov 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *queda pendiente:
> - una mobile wallet y una desktop wallet
> - la transferencia entre wallets
> - aunque sea una exchange*




:: ::

O sea... tus "_pendientes_" son la base de cualquier criptomoneda. 

Eres resistente al ridículo. Verdad que si ?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Nov 2018)

Venezuela presentará a Petro al grupo intergubernamental OPEP como unidad de cuenta para petróleo.
Venezuela presentará a Petro al grupo intergubernamental OPEP como unidad de cuenta para petróleo
:


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Nov 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Venezuela presentará a Petro al grupo intergubernamental OPEP como unidad de cuenta para petróleo.
> Venezuela presentará a Petro al grupo intergubernamental OPEP como unidad de cuenta para petróleo
> :


----------



## barborico (9 Nov 2018)

¿Para cuando lingoticos de petróleo?


----------



## Nico (9 Nov 2018)

Maduro es un trilero (algo bobo y se cree más vivo que el resto) 

Vende *"PDFs"* y los llama _"lingoticos" y "petros"_... *pero son PDFs !!*


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Nov 2018)

El Tribunal Supremo de Justicia (TSJ) publicó este jueves 8 de noviembre la primera sentencia, de n° 1112 por la Sala Político Administrativa del poder judicial, que adopta a la criptomoneda venezolana, petro, como una unidad de cuenta para pago de indemnizaciones por daño moral.
TSJ adopta el petro para pago de indemnizaciones por daño moral
::


----------



## chavisto (10 Nov 2018)

explorador.petro.gob.ve
+600 bloques


----------



## Nico (10 Nov 2018)

Oye... sé que sabes poco de estas cosas pero los bloques se generan según un algoritmo. *Puede que estén VACIOS incluso.*

_Nos muestras un bloque para verlo ?_ :rolleye:

Porque -te aviso- el "browser" de bloques exige conocer de antemano la clave. No te los muestra como hacen los browsers normales para que puedas consultar las operaciones registradas en cada bloque.

Trileros ?, Vendehumos ?, Estafadores ? :rolleye:


----------



## pepetemete (10 Nov 2018)

Todos sabemos que la culpa de que Venezuela vaya mal es del imperialismo yankie ::


----------



## MIP (10 Nov 2018)

Hola. Tengo un coche pero le faltan 

- las cuatro ruedas
- el volante 
- los pedales 
- el motor


----------



## das kind (11 Nov 2018)

MIP dijo:


> Hola. Tengo un coche pero le faltan
> 
> - las cuatro ruedas
> - el volante
> ...




Sólo le falta el incauto al que vendérselo. Maduro ya los ha encontrado.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Nov 2018)

Nueve meses del petro, el último fraude de Maduro | Empresas

"el último fraude de Maduro"
"el último fraude de Maduro"
"el último fraude de Maduro"
"el último fraude de Maduro"
"el último fraude de Maduro"


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (14 Nov 2018)

Ya va a cumplir un añito el Petro. Todo un éxito del madurismo.


----------



## chavisto (19 Nov 2018)

explorador.petro.gob.ve
+1250 bloques


----------



## Nico (20 Nov 2018)

Bloques vacíos.
Transacciones reales = *0*
No hay cotización en exchanges

Otra triste burla más de Maduro (y la hicieron DOS veces porque ya fracasaron con el primer petro).

Murió antes de nacer... *y dos veces !!*


----------



## chavisto (20 Nov 2018)

explorador.petro.gob.ve
+1575 bloques


----------



## Nico (20 Nov 2018)

*¿?*

Es que no sabes acaso que los bloques se generan como parte del proceso pero eso no significa que, dentro de ellos, *haya siquiera UNA SOLA OPERACION* ?

Pon la lista de *TRANSACCIONES de cualquier bloque* para que veamos la "gran aceptación" del petro. 

Bueno... eres chavista... seguro que TAMPOCO entiendes esto, verdad ?


----------



## Nico (21 Nov 2018)

Pero deben ir *en el bloque (vacío) 2000 !!* 

Pueblochavista debe estar muy feliz de *ver moverse el marcador de bloques vacíos* (a los que ni tiene acceso para consulta).


----------



## Nico (24 Nov 2018)

Debemos ir ya *por el bloque (vacío) 3000*... supongo que pueblochavista estará feliz y contento 

Mientras tanto en la vida real... *del petro NI NOTICIAS*. :d


----------



## jam14 (6 Dic 2018)

Maduro anuncia que toda la producción petrolera venezolana se venderá en petros en 2019 - RT


----------



## Nico (7 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *explorador.petro.gob.ve*
> +3850 bloques





pueblochavista dijo:


> *explorador.petro.gob.ve*
> +4650 bloques





pueblochavista dijo:


> *explorador.petro.gob.ve*
> +5450 bloques





pueblochavista dijo:


> *explorador.petro.gob.ve*
> +9250 bloques





Transacciones adentro de los bloques ?... *CERO*
Valor de Petro ?... *CERO*
Exchanges internacionales donde cotiza ?... *CERO*
Gente que lo usa ?... *UNO* (Maduro )


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Dic 2018)

Monedillas como el Petro hunden las otras como Bitcoin....pánico en la CIA.
)


----------



## Nico (8 Dic 2018)

Si no diera pena sería de risa.

Dime una cosa pueblochavista... *cuánto cuesta ese pasaje en Bolívares Soberanos y cuánto en petros ?*

Te lo pregunto para que usemos las cifras que *TU DES* así nos quedamos todos tranquilos.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *07 diciembre 2018
> la cola para comprar petros sale hasta afuera del edificio Sunacrip*



Un amigo venezolano me dice que no es para comprar petros sino papel higiénico


----------



## jam14 (14 Dic 2018)

Maduro: "Propongo al ALBA que asuma el petro como instrumento para el intercambio comercial"


----------



## Nico (15 Dic 2018)

jam14 dijo:


> Maduro: "Propongo al ALBA que asuma el petro como instrumento para el intercambio comercial"




*Alba (a Maduro)*: _Pero por qué no te vas a la putxxx madre que te reparixxxx ?_

 :XX:


----------



## Gonzalor (15 Dic 2018)

¿Este hilo no debería haber ido hace tiempo a la Guardería?


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (17 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *continua la cola hasta afuera de la sede principal de Sunacrip para comprar petros.
> 13 diciembre 2018.*



Miro de vez en cuando por encima este hilo, nunca había posteado en él, tengo familia en Venezuela (aunque me queda poca allí, la mayoría ha consegudo salir de la pocilga que es ahora ese maravilloso país).

pueblochavista, eres lo peor. El peor tipo que pasa por burbuja, que ya es decir. Llevas años poniendo propaganda barata, e ignoras lo que te dicen otros foreros. Para ti, el foro es un lugar donde colgar las gilipolleces que suelta tu líder, mientras eres owneado una y otra vez, pero haces como que no lo ves.... Y vuelves a colgar propaganda.

Tendrías un mínimo de credibilidad si trataras de defender tus argumentos y de contraargumentar lo que te dicen, pero lo único que haces es poner aquí el spam de tu desastroso gobierno, que lo único que ha conseguido es que en Venezuela no se pueda vivir.

Eres basura. Baneo definitivo del propagandista a sueldo ya, el foro está para intercambiar opiniones, no para que un sicario a sueldo cuelgue spam.


----------



## das kind (17 Dic 2018)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Monedillas como el Petro hunden las otras como Bitcoin....pánico en la CIA.
> )




Pero... ¿no había comprado Ud también Bitcoin? ¿No era también el BTC un instrumento para luchar contra _El Imperio_? ::

Joder, este tío es capaz de decir la misma cosa y la contraria en el mismo post... :XX:


----------



## ciudadlibre (20 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *18 diciembre 2018
> continua la cola para comprar petros*



a mi me parece mas la cola de ir a comprar el pernil, que el amado lider masburro les tiene prometidos para estas navidades


----------



## Nico (20 Dic 2018)

Petro... la única moneda *DIGITAL* que debes ir *a comprar EN PERSONA y con el carnet de identidad en la mano*. :XX: :XX: :XX:




pueblochavista dijo:


> *18 diciembre 2018
> continua la cola para comprar petros*




Además, tiene el mérito mágico de que:

a) NADIE SABE CUANTO VALE REALMENTE
b) NADIE SABE EN QUE MERCADO COTIZA
c) NADIE SABE DONDE SE USA


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 Dic 2018)

Y lo de anclar el bolívar al Petro???

Es DICOM sano.

Rumbo al precipicio a 200 km/h


----------



## Gonzalor (22 Dic 2018)

Buenas noches Pueblochauvinista
He decidido tirar a la basura todos mis ahorros y hacerme ermitaño. Luego he pensado que para evitar poder recuperarlo si me arrepentía era necesario un sistema más seguro e irreversible de perderlo TODO, y entonces me he acordado de tu maravilloso hilo.
¿Podrías indicarme cómo y dónde comprar petros?


----------



## Nico (23 Dic 2018)

Nico dijo:


> Petro... la única moneda *DIGITAL* que debes ir *a comprar EN PERSONA y con el carnet de identidad en la mano*. :XX: :XX: :XX:
> 
> Además, tiene el mérito mágico de que:
> 
> ...




Y pueblochavista sigue feliz mostrando fotos de gente que *TIENE QUE IR AL BANCO* a comprar... una cripto !! :XX: :XX:


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Dic 2018)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *mas compradores de petros*



¿Le están pagando en petros a los funcionarios y los pensionistas? Eso es más viejo que el cagar, pero antes se hacía con bonos, que al igual que el petro, acababan valiendo cero y no los aceptaban como medio de pago más que los economatos estatales.


----------



## Nico (3 Ene 2019)

Sé que el compañero (y camarada de armas) *pueblochavista* ha tenido algunas dificultades para explicaros algo tan sencillo y revolucionario como el PETRO.

Para colaborar con sus esfuerzos colocaré esta breve síntesis que servirá para mostrar la seriedad del tema y las virtudes organizativas del Gobierno venezolano.

===

El *3 de diciembre de 2017*, Nicolás Maduro,decretó *la creación del petro* con la promesa de solucionar los problemas económicos del país y adentrarse en un nuevo modelo económico vanguardista, con la tecnología como punta de lanza. Sin embargo, un año después, la crisis económica solo se acrecentó y el criptoactivo del Estado no ha hecho más que acumular fracasos.

Tras anunciar su creación, Maduro ofreció detalles como el respaldo que tendría la criptomoneda en recursos naturales y la integración de una plataforma de cadena de bloques (blockchain). Apenas unos días más tarde, *el 8 de diciembre*, la Gaceta Oficial Extraordinaria N° 6.346 detalló la creación de la Superintendencia de Criptoactivos y Actividades Conexas de Venezuela (Supcacven), ente que encabezaría Carlos Vargas, contituyentista movido a dedo por parte del Estado para manejar este proyecto.

En paralelo, *se abrió un registro de mineros*. La finalidad era otorgarle un carácter legal a la actividad de la minería de criptomonedas, un completo ‘guiso’ en Venezuela gracias al escaso precio del consumo energético

El Gobierno *publicó el White Paper del petro el 31 de enero*. El documento, que funge como una partida de nacimiento que detalla todas las características técnicas y metodológicas de toda criptomoneda, precisaba que el criptoactivo creado por el Estado tendría un valor base de 60 dólares, acorde con la cotización del barril de petróleo en aquel momento. Además, indicaba algunos aspectos tecnológicos, como que *trabajaría en la plataforma blockchain de Ethereum con tokens ERC-20.*

La fase comercial había iniciado. El Gobierno fijó una preventa a inversores específicos y posteriormente una venta inicial al público abierto. Un total *de 100 millones de petros se venderían a 60 dólares cada uno*, aunque con una serie de descuentos para las primeras etapas de la venta.

“La preventa comienza *el 20 de febrero a las 8:30 a.m*., hora de Venezuela (-04: 00 UTC), donde se pondrán a la venta 38,4 millones de tokens petro ERC-20. Durante el proceso, se aplicarán descuentos decrecientes para estimular la inversión temprana”, especificaba el White Paper

De acuerdo con lo estipulado en el documento, estos tokens ERC-20 se venderían en esta etapa y no podrían ser cambiados por petros hasta que iniciara la segunda fase.

No obstante, el día que inició la preventa se publicó un manual para el comprador que indicaba que los tokens a comprar *operarían en la plataforma de NEM, mientras que el Whitepaper mantenía que funcionaría con Ethereum.*

El problema con este repentino cambio es que, para ese punto, las autoridades de la Supcacven anunciaban que *los tokens ERC-20 ya estaban creados*. No obstante, la plataforma fue modificada repentinamente y *nunca ofrecieron detalles sobre qué ocurrió con esos tokens alojados en la blockchain de Ethereum* que, incluso registraban algunas transacciones de prueba y se alojaban exactamente 100 millones de tokens con la abreviatura PTR, lo que coincide con su descripción en el White Paper.

El portal Etherscam, de Ethereum, tiene aún el registro de la creación del petro (PTR) y muestra dos transacciones realizadas, posiblemente a modo de prueba

A pesar de estas incoherencias, la venta pública inicial *comenzó el 20 de marzo* y Maduro aseguró haber cumplido al pie de la letra los protocolos indicados.

“Hoy comienza la venta oficial del Petro, *de acuerdo a los protocolos y los estándares mundiales que Venezuela ha cumplido de manera estricta*, total, apegado a las reglas de juego de la criptoeconomía mundial. Cada paso que hemos dado ha logrado posicionar de manera impresionante la criptomoneda el Petro. *No hay espacio monetario y financiero del mundo en donde no se discuta el Petro*”, aseveraba.

Un mes después de haber concluido el proceso de preventa, el Gobierno reveló a finales de abril que obtuvo 3.338 millones de dólares, como parte de acuerdos con empresas internacionales. *Ocho meses más tarde, se desconoce el paradero de ese dinero.*

A pesar de ese optimismo, el anuncio sobre el lanzamiento oficial de la criptomoneda para pagar bienes y servicios se hizo esperar. Su inicio estaba previsto abril, según el White Paper, pero *esto no ocurrió sino hasta noviembre.*

La jugada más contundente llegó *el 13 de agosto,* con el llamado ‘paquetazo rojo’, cuando el mandatario nacional anunció que *el bolívar se anclaría al petro*. En este sentido, se decidió que el valor de cada petro sería de 3.600 bolívares y, a su vez, el salario mínimo sería de medio petro.

Esto constituyó una resurrección para este activo digital que se creía completamente muerto después un silencio de más de tres meses y la destitución de la cabeza del proyecto, Carlos Vargas, que retomó su labor de ‘constituyentista’ para darle paso a Joselit Ramírez, sin experiencia en campos tecnológicos o económicos, como superintendente de Criptoactivos.

Aunque aún *nadie comprendiera con exactitud cómo funcionaría el anclaje*, el petro volvió a ser tema de conversación. No fue sino hasta el *1ero de octubre* que se definiría una implementación definitiva con el Plan Nacional Integral de Criptoactivos de Venezuela para los próximos 10 años. En esta etapa *fue publicado un nuevo White Paper con especificaciones completamente renovadas y discordantes con las versiones previas*. Actualmente, es difícil acceder al documento a causa de las fallas que presenta el sitio web del petro.

Con esta nueva etapa, se informó que el petro *empezaría a circular a partir del 5 de noviembre*. Efectivamente, ese día empezaron a registrarse transacciones en un explorador de bloques, aunque muchos detalles sobre su funcionamiento no están del todo claros y *actualmente está inhabilitada esta página web*.

Por si fuera poco, el *29 de noviembre* Maduro incrementó el valor del petro en *bolívares a 9.000*, con lo que incrementó el salario mínimo a 4.500 bolívares por equivaler a medio petro

Desde esa fecha, el valor del petro* ha fluctuado constantemente.* El problema es que *en las diferentes páginas del Gobierno los valores se contradicen*. Mientras que el Banco Central de Venezuela (BCV) revela la misma cotización de *Bs 9.000*, el Banco de Venezuela sitúa el valor de cada petro en *Bs 38.036*, y en la página del petro marcaba otra cantidad, pero fue eliminada.

===

Espero que ahora lo tengan claro como el agua y no sigan con las insidiosas campañas de desprestigio en contra del Petro.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *continuan las colas para comprar petros.*



*Mi teoría:* esos son jubilados y funcionarios que hacen cola para cambiar los petros con que les ha pagado el gobierno por algo que les permita comprar comida (y no mucha), como los bolívares. Está todo inventado: el gobierno te paga con un papelito (Petros, Bonos "9 de Julio" o Estampitas de Santa Rita) y te dice que los puedes usar en los comercios que los acepten o canjear en el Banco Central de tu país. Los comercios pasan de aceptar esas mierdas o la aceptan pero al 50% (o menos) de su valor teórico, y entonces el pobre pensionista o funcionario tiene que comerse una cola de cojones en el Banco Central para canjear el papelito roñoso con que le ha pagado el gobierno por otros papelitos igual de roñosos pero que sirven para comprar comida, o sea: moneda local.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *continuan las colas para comprar petros.*



Todos los de la cola tienen cara de "inversores internacionales", magnates en busca de ampliar su fortuna o ahorradores con necesidad de rentabilizar sus ahorros :XX: :XX: :XX:
Lo dicho: apuesto a que son funcionarios y jubilados a los que el gobierno ha pagado en Petros y quieren cambiar esa mierda por algo que les permita comprar una barra de pan o un rollo de papel higiénico.


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Ene 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *continuan las colas para comprar petros.*



Todos los de la cola tienen cara de "inversores internacionales", magnates en busca de ampliar su fortuna o ahorradores con necesidad de rentabilizar sus ahorros :XX: :XX: :XX:
Lo dicho: apuesto a que son funcionarios y jubilados a los que el gobierno ha pagado en Petros y quieren cambiar esa mierda por algo que les permita comprar una barra de pan o un rollo de papel higiénico.


----------



## Gonzalor (14 Ene 2019)

¿Todavía no han movido este hilo a la papelera? Calopez, ya tardas.


----------



## labibliadelasmaterias (14 Ene 2019)

¡EL PETRO ES UNA PUTA ESTAFA!
El gobierno venezolano lo quiere usar para pagar pensiones...y luego esos petros no los podrán convertir a dólares.Ningún país en el extranjero acepta Petros para el comercio internacional.Sólo lo pueden comprar extranjeros...pero no pueden venderlo,puesto que solo se usa para transacciones internas en Venezuela y no es aceptado por casas de cambio.
Si alguien está pensando en comprar petro,recomiendo por su salud mental y financiera que se quite la idea de la cabeza.
LA BIBLIA DE LAS CRIPTOMONEDAS: Una guía para principiantes eBook: Miguel Iglesias: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ene 2019)

¿Qué, cómo va el Petro?


----------



## matias331 (24 Ene 2019)

gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Qué, cómo va el Petro?



depende de Maduro, ...un día se levanta inspirado y dice que triplica su valor....otro dia no se sabe....


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (26 Ene 2019)

Dinero del rascapiquilandia


----------



## das kind (1 Feb 2019)

¿Qué? Esto va p'arriba, ¿no?


----------



## Gonzalor (2 Feb 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *30 Enero 2019
> explorador.petro.gob.ve*
> +17750 bloques
> 
> *venezolanos siguen comprando petros*



Dos jubilados intentando cambiar los Petros con que les han pagado la nómina por algo parecido al dinero de verdad, o sea: Bolívares.


----------



## das kind (2 Feb 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *venezolanos siguen comprando petros*




Joder, eso es un posado como los de la Obregón en las revistas en verano. :XX::XX::XX:

Podrían haberles dicho que hablasen algo mientras les hacían la foto, que se nota mucho que está preparado. ::

Ni para eso valen los putos bolibananos. :XX::XX:


----------



## Gonzalor (3 Feb 2019)

Papelera para este hilo y baneo con lefazo masivo al estafador de Pueblochavista.


----------



## wilmermorillo (7 Feb 2019)

Me parece una estafa eso del petro, para mi es una competencia para el dolar paralelo, es una tactica para evitar la devaluacion que pasa en ese pais

---------- Post added 07-feb-2019 at 15:01 ----------

el 2018 hubo una devaluacion del 32.000%, parece que es el fin de maduro


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *venezolanos siguen comprando petros*



Está tomando nota para la cartilla de racionamiento.


----------



## das kind (8 Mar 2019)

Bueno, otro subidón hoy, ¿no?


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Mar 2019)

pueblochavista dijo:


> *venezolanos siguen comprando petros*



Siempre pones al mismo abuelo "comprando Petros", una de dos: o no tenían pasta para contratar más "modelos" o han pillado al tonto del pueblo y le están encasquetando los únicos petros que se venden.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Mar 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Siempre pones al mismo abuelo "comprando Petros", una de dos: o no tenían pasta para contratar más "modelos" o han pillado al tonto del pueblo y le están encasquetando los únicos petros que se venden.



Esa foto es irreal, recuerde que los ordenadores necesitan electricidad para funcionar...


----------



## Gonzalor (12 Mar 2019)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esa foto es irreal, recuerde que los ordenadores necesitan electricidad para funcionar...



 Igual la pantalla está apagada o ni funciona y han puesto una foto pegada con celo.


----------



## Maxinquaye (23 Mar 2019)

Supongo ya que todo aquel que esta invirtiendo en petro sabe que no es una moneda convertible ni intercambiable por ningún titulo ni mucho menos por ningun barril de petroleo de esos que no pueden sacar. Cada centimo invertido en esa cripto ira directamente a los estomagos de los mandatarios, ya que es una cripto totalmente controlada por el gobierno. Viva la libertad y tal.

Pero que les importara a los bolibobos, lo importante es mantener la robolucion, aunque ni si quiera Cuba se fíe ya del gobierno de Maduro.


----------



## chavisto (2 May 2019)

exchange venezolana AmberesCoin
primera exchange con el par BTC/PTR
web oficial
twitter oficial


----------



## chavisto (2 May 2019)

El petro PTR aumenta su ritmo de inrercambio entre los venezolanos, 28 Abr 2019.


----------



## Max Aub (2 May 2019)

Aún existe algún gilipollas que invierta un solo céntimo en esa mierda comunista llamada petro?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (2 May 2019)

¿Mazuste y pueblochavista ya pueden enseñarnos su ahorros en petros?


----------



## chavisto (8 May 2019)




----------



## Gonzalor (8 May 2019)

¡Iros a timar a vuestra abuela!
Ah, no, que ya estáis en ello.


----------



## EL PVTO ADRENO (22 May 2019)

Que, pueblo, cómo va el petro???


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (9 Jun 2019)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Si el régimen bolivariano de Maduro es la garantía seguro que el Petro será una gran inversión ::
> Antes le doy mi dinero a un gitano de la mina para que lo "invierta" por mí.



En nada te saca el viruelo una cripto y Puchi otra, el maravedi socialista y la corona catalufa, dos valores seguros


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Jun 2019)

妹妹背這洋娃娃 dijo:


> En nada te saca el viruelo una cripto y Puchi otra, el maravedi socialista y la corona catalufa, dos valores seguros



De hecho, los italianos ya planteaban sacar una hace unos días. Pero claro, ellos no tienen banco central y lo que quieren es torear al BCE, o engañar a sus funcionarios y pensionistas pagándoles con mierda.


----------



## chavisto (10 Jun 2019)




----------



## pldordyuk (13 Jun 2019)

camaradas el futuro de petro como lo veis?


----------



## chavisto (18 Jun 2019)




----------



## chavisto (23 Jun 2019)




----------



## chavisto (3 Sep 2019)




----------



## Gonzalor (3 Sep 2019)

¿Todavía siguen intentando timar al personal con el Petro?


----------



## barborico (3 Sep 2019)

Anda, la nueva criptomoneda se llama pago? como pone "aceptamos pago"...

Si es el putro de toda la vida, ¿no?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (3 Sep 2019)

Joder, @chavisto, a ver si nos enseñas de una vez tus ahorros en Petros, que llevamos años esperando.


----------



## Visillator (3 Sep 2019)

Acaban de reflotar un hilo que llevaba casi TRES meses sin un mensaje. Parece que lo del petro va viento en popa....


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Sep 2019)

Visillator dijo:


> Acaban de reflotar un hilo que llevaba casi TRES meses sin un mensaje. Parece que lo del petro va viento en popa....



Y @chavisto sigue sin aparecer con sus ahorros en petros...


----------



## chavisto (6 Oct 2019)




----------



## chavisto (6 Oct 2019)

New Venezuelan crypto card that works with
Dash, Bitcoin, Ethereum and Petro


----------



## chavisto (6 Oct 2019)

lista de cripto exchanges
operando con Petros PTR


----------



## jam14 (23 Oct 2019)

Maduro autoriza el canje del criptoactivo venezolano 'petro' en divisas convertibles


----------



## Gonzalor (23 Oct 2019)

¡Pero si tienen un montón de Petros! Deberían estar más forrados que Amancio Ortega


----------



## chavisto (6 Dic 2019)




----------



## chavisto (6 Dic 2019)




----------



## chavisto (6 Dic 2019)




----------



## chavisto (6 Dic 2019)




----------



## Visillator (10 Dic 2019)

Reflotando hilo. Que no decaiga


----------



## miau2020 (10 Dic 2019)

ingresos pasivos dijo:


> .... pero entonces , para que los minan ?
> 
> Me explico:
> 
> ...



donde se puede conseguir ese CryptoCurrency Starter Kit ?


----------



## chavisto (11 Dic 2019)

supuestamente
habra tarjeta de debito para el petro
para facilitar el pago en comercios
Valeven


----------



## chavisto (11 Dic 2019)

mas de 27mil empresas
mas de 100mil comercios
mas de 6 casas de cambio
operando con el petro


----------



## chavisto (11 Dic 2019)

comprando con petros


----------



## chavisto (11 Dic 2019)

comprando con petros


----------



## Visillator (28 Dic 2019)

Y reflotaaaaando otra vez hilo. Haciendo el trabajo de los CM chavistas


----------



## das kind (28 Dic 2019)

Visillator dijo:


> Y reflotaaaaando otra vez hilo. Haciendo el trabajo de los CM chavistas



CM chavistas que postean desde España, porque ninguno se ha mudado al paraíso venezolano.


----------



## chavisto (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## chavisto (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## chavisto (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## chavisto (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## chavisto (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## chavisto (28 Dic 2019)




----------



## miau2020 (28 Dic 2019)

ingresos pasivos dijo:


> .... pero entonces , para que los minan ?
> 
> Me explico:
> 
> ...



CryptoCurrency Starter Kit 
me interesa
donde lo puedo conseguir?
mil gracias


----------



## Visillator (13 Ene 2020)

Noche tranquila y aburrida. Qué puedo hacer?. Ah, reflotar el hilo del petro..... y mañana ver cómo entran al trapo los cm de turno


----------



## Visillator (4 Feb 2020)

Reflotando hilo pero ya con desidia, viendo que en mi último reflote los CM chavistas ya ni se molestan en contestar con mensajes sobre las virtudes del pppppetttttrrroooooo.....


----------



## mardos (16 Feb 2020)

Petro es basura, simplemente una estafa más de un gobierno corrupto


----------



## Visillator (3 Mar 2020)

Reflotando again por aquello de


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (29 Mar 2020)

@mazuste: igual puedes pedir que te paguen en Petros si colaboras en derribar a tus amos del narcorrégimen.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Mar 2020)

@mazuste desaparecido, qué raro.


----------



## Visillator (30 Mar 2020)

Como cada mes... reflotando


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (30 Mar 2020)

Visillator dijo:


> Como cada mes... reflotando



¿Dónde esconde los petros el Mazuste?
La gente lo pregunta pero el rojo no responde.
¿Dónde esconde los petros el Mazuste?
Hey, el Mazuste, ay.

¿Dónde esconde los petros el Mazuste?
La gente lo pregunta pero el rojo no responde.
¿Dónde esconde los petros el Mazuste?
Hey, el Mazuste, ay.

El Mazuste era un panchito muy rojeras,
En toda la propaganda una fiera,
En la cosa de Burbuja tuvo un socio,
El Dabuti de Pucela, ay.

Pero él era un chavista con audacia,
No le gustaba la democracia,
El quería la robolusión
Pa forrarse de dinero, ay.

¿Dónde esconde los petros el Mazuste?
La gente lo pregunta pero el rojo no responde.
¿Dónde esconde los petros el Mazuste?
Hey, el Mazuste, ay.

El Mazuste, el Mazuste, el Mazuste,
A su paso las etarras suspiraban
El Mazuste, el Mazuste, el Mazuste,
Y al Dabuti le caía toa la baba, ay.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (31 Mar 2020)

Hey, el @mazuste, ay.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (1 Abr 2020)

@mazuste Petros o plomo, malparido hijueputa gonorrea.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Abr 2020)

¿Es cierto que @mazuste va a inyectar sus 10 trillones de petros (13'29€) para estimular la economía española?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Abr 2020)

Que vá, si el muy etarra cabronazo está floreando ahora mismo. ¿Eh, @mazuste ? ¿Dónde escondes los petros?


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (11 Abr 2020)

Dicen las malas lenguas que el muy higodefruta de @mazuste es un puto etarra de mierda que ahora tiene un restaurante para boliburgueses.

Eso no quita que tenga el físico de un panchito de metro veinte y el intelecto de un niño de 8 años.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (12 Abr 2020)

Tendré que preguntar a mi contacto en Langley, MIke Lacamber.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Abr 2020)

Arriba.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (27 Abr 2020)

@mazuste 

Cambio euros por petros. Escríbeme un privado.


----------



## tmoliterno (25 Jun 2020)

¿Se sabe qué subida lleva el Petro en lo que va de año?


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (25 Jun 2020)

tmoliterno dijo:


> ¿Se sabe qué subida lleva el Petro en lo que va de año?



Un 1000000000% en bolívares. 

Es decir, 5 céntimos de dolar


----------



## das kind (27 Jun 2020)

Subo el hilo para que los que se están forrando con el Putro nos pasen su éxito por la cara.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Jul 2020)

Arriba el Petro.


----------



## Dodoria Virtual Reloaded (28 Jul 2020)

@mazuste


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ago 2020)

Aquí esperando a que @mazuste muestre su fortunón en Petros.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (27 Sep 2020)

@mazuste, cabrón, enseña los petros.


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (27 Sep 2020)

jajajajajajajajjajajajaj


----------



## Gurney (27 Sep 2020)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> @mazuste, cabrón, enseña los petros.




Jajajaja, como buen hijopvta comunista, @mazuste cogió el dinero de los demás y salió corriendo.

No volveremos a verlo


----------



## Gonzalor (28 Sep 2020)

Tal como dije en el segundo post de este hilo: otra estafa de los bolivarianos. Habría que demandar a Mazuste y el otro capullo, creo que se llamaba Pueblochavista, por intento de estafa.


----------



## knoche (29 Sep 2020)

No sé si ya lo han comentado antes pero como venezolano entiendo de que se tratan estas estafas que de vez en cuando lanza el gobierno.
Venezuela tiene una cultura de que su gobierno siempre inventa formulas en las que puedes subsistir sin trabajar, y parte del afianzamiento de la dictadura tiene que ver con esto, además, la premisa es válida aún en estos, los peores momentos en todos los sentidos (económico, social, político)

Cuál era la "vuelta" del petro, comprarlo a un precio ridiculo a las personas que les habían dado 1/2 petro alguna vez en la vida y revenderlo rapidamente en el único par de exchanges que lo manejaban. Esto funcionó por un tiempo y al reventar simplemente se mueven a la siguiente estafa.

Ejemplo: el país en este momento no tiene gasolina (hablo de filas de días para poner algunos litros), entonces cuál es la nueva forma de vivir sin trabajar, hacer la fila por 1 semana, poner 20 litros y revender 15 a 3$ (sí 3$/litro en el centro del país) y con eso al menos comprar algo de proteína.


----------



## asiqué (29 Sep 2020)

joder con los billetes venezolano al menos podias limpiarte el culo despues de cagar, como te limpias con una cripto? imposible


----------



## Visillator (24 Dic 2020)

reflote navideño


----------



## Visillator (9 Mar 2021)

Otro reflote más


----------



## Gonzalor (9 Mar 2021)

Ola k ase?


----------



## DUFFMANNN. (9 Mar 2021)

jajajajajajajaj


----------



## Burbujerofc (9 Mar 2021)

Claro ejemplo de lo que pasará con las CBDCs, shitcoins.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Mar 2021)

Y ese hijo de diez mil rameras sidrosas del @mazuste sigue mudo como una tumba, el muy rojazo cuneteable.


----------



## Le Truhan (10 Mar 2021)

Las ratas chavistas dicen algo, valientes montones de mierda


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (6 Abr 2021)

PETROS o PLOMO @mazuste


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (11 May 2021)

wtf


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (11 May 2021)

@mazuste A ver cuando nos saca tu jefe un PetroShiba, PetroDoge o algo


----------



## Andreas Katsulas (11 May 2021)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> wtf



Jran reflote por cierto


----------



## Visillator (22 May 2021)

Reflote eurovisivo


----------



## Criptonew (22 May 2021)

Yo estuve aquí 
Petro siempre saludaba. DEP


----------



## IVNP71 (23 May 2021)

Que saquen la shitcoin "madurocoin" jajajajaja! 
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Jun 2021)

Arriba los petros.

@mazuste 
@chavisto


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (28 Jun 2021)

Llega el Petro del Partido Asesino CorruPSOE: El PSOE prepara un Bitcoin público para "un control directo del dinero"


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (5 Ago 2021)

*Venezuela le quita otros seis ceros a su moneda (para totalizar 14 ceros en 14 años).*


----------



## Visillator (18 Sep 2021)

Reflotando. Por cierto, hace un mes que Mazuste no aparece por el foro


----------



## Gonzalor (18 Sep 2021)

Visillator dijo:


> Reflotando. Por cierto, hace un mes que Mazuste no aparece por el foro



Se habrá forrado gracias a sus Petros y se ha retirado a gozar de sus millones en el paraíso bolivariano.


----------



## Visillator (14 Dic 2021)

Reflotando


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Mar 2022)

BRVTAL: VENEZUELA LA NUEVA DUBAI. BIDEN OFRECE A MADURO QUITARLE TODAS LAS SANCIONES y COMPRARLE TODO EL PETRÓLEO a cambio que se ALEJE de RUSIA

Aguardando @mazuste con pantallazo de su fortunaza en Petros.


----------



## El cogorzas (8 Mar 2022)

Mazuste tiene ahora miñones y miñones gracias a haber invertido sabiamente en ese dragón dormido que era el petro, próximamente dejará de dar la turra en burbuja y lo veremos protagonizando culebrones en Venezuela con un traje blanco tipo Scarface, y dándose paseos en un cadillac con tapicería de piel de leopardo. Desde aquí le deseo suerte en su nueva vida viviendo en Nueva Dubai. Qué coño nueva Dubai....en esa Suiza 2 que va a ser Venezuela, jaja


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (10 Mar 2022)

*PETROS O PLOMO*


El cogorzas dijo:


> Mazuste tiene ahora miñones y miñones gracias a haber invertido sabiamente en ese dragón dormido que era el petro, próximamente dejará de dar la turra en burbuja y lo veremos protagonizando culebrones en Venezuela con un traje blanco tipo Scarface, y dándose paseos en un cadillac con tapicería de piel de leopardo. Desde aquí le deseo suerte en su nueva vida viviendo en Nueva Dubai. Qué coño nueva Dubai....en esa Suiza 2 que va a ser Venezuela, jaja


----------



## Visillator (10 Jun 2022)

Otro reflote más


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (10 Jun 2022)




----------



## Barrunto (8 Sep 2022)

Yo voy a invertir en petros con lo recibido en una herencia.


----------



## Gonzalor (8 Sep 2022)

@xicomalo ¿cuántos Petros tienes?


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (8 Sep 2022)

A cuanto cotiza?


----------



## Visillator (7 Nov 2022)

Reflote


----------



## das kind (7 Nov 2022)

ht4dbi0ug dijo:


> A cuanto cotiza?



A miles de minolles, creo.


----------



## Kiskilloso XXI (7 Nov 2022)

¿Qué es el Petro? La moneda digital de Venezuela


El Petro, es una moneda digital de banco central (CBDC) creada por Venezuela usando para ello tecnología blockchain.




academy.bit2me.com








*"Una criptomoneda que reinicia su blockchain*
Cuando hablamos de blockchain hablamos de una tecnología altamente segura que nos da la certeza de que toda transacción resistirá hasta la peor de las catástrofes debido a su descentralización y la forma en cómo ha sido diseñada esta tecnología. Sin embargo, esto es una fantasía inalcanzable con el Petro.
A finales de Abril de 2020, una serie de problemas comenzaron a verse dentro de la plataforma del PetroApp, que terminaron afectando el funcionamiento de la misma y de todos los exchanges. Los problemas se solucionaron en la primera semana de Mayo, pero muchos usuarios de la moneda Petro (especialmente aquellos que habían trasladado sus saldos a PetroApp y el Banco de Venezuela) reportaron que sus saldos habían desaparecido por completo y que sus transacciones no aparecen en la blockchain.


La comunidad cripto venezolana investigó el hecho y descubrieron lo que pasó: la blockchain de Petro se reinicio desde 0. Toda transacción que haya tenido lugar antes del 6 de mayo de 2020 simplemente no existe. De hecho, todos esos bloques jamás existieron porque el nuevo bloque génesis de la criptomoneda es del 5 de mayo de 2020. De un solo extraño suceso se borraron casi dos años de historia blockchain, y nadie informó del suceso. *Puedes acceder al bloque génesis del Petro acá*, pero solo podrás hacerlo por un VPN con IP de Venezuela, porque esta web bloquea los accesos internacionales.

El hecho es extremadamente delicado puesto que muchos de los afectados fueron negocios que aceptaron Petros como forma de pago a través del Banco de Venezuela y con este hecho todo ese historial de transacciones ha sido borrado, dejando a los comerciantes sin el pago correspondiente por sus mercancías."


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Nov 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> ¿Qué es el Petro? La moneda digital de Venezuela
> 
> 
> El Petro, es una moneda digital de banco central (CBDC) creada por Venezuela usando para ello tecnología blockchain.
> ...



Joder, el pobre @xicomalo habrá perdido los petros que le paga Maduro por defender su dictadura bananera.


----------



## Maxwell Maitland (7 Nov 2022)

@Nico hacía excelentes (y divertidísimos) reportes sobre el Petro en este mismo hilo, a ver que nos cuenta.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Nov 2022)

Kiskilloso XXI dijo:


> ¿Qué es el Petro? La moneda digital de Venezuela
> 
> 
> El Petro, es una moneda digital de banco central (CBDC) creada por Venezuela usando para ello tecnología blockchain.
> ...



Ay, Dior mío, los millones de @mazuste volatilizados.


----------



## Gonzalor (7 Nov 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Ay, Dior mío, los millones de @mazuste volatilizados.



Y los de todos esos viejecitos que salían en las fotos que publicaba cambiando sus ahorros por petros.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (8 Nov 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Y los de todos esos viejecitos que salían en las fotos que publicaba cambiando sus ahorros por petros.



Dice @xicomalo que El Fin del bloqueo esta CERCA ...






FOTO MADURO con MACRON ....


El Fin del bloqueo esta CERCA ...




www.burbuja.info


----------

